#ubuntuone 2009-07-06
<stevemcc> when i choose ubuntu one from the gnome main menu what is the name of the process that is supposed to be running?
<kklimonda> hey, I had to reinstall system and now I can't get u1 to work
<kklimonda> I get http://pastebin.com/f42bb6ff9
<kklimonda> it's from oauth-login.log
<w0jrl> hello all
<w0jrl> how do I sync my files with the ubuntuone server after putting them in the ubuntuone folder in my home directory?
<w0jrl> are they supposed to sync automaticly?
<w0jrl> !syncing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syncing
<kklimonda> yes, they are supposed to sync automatically
<w0jrl> is there a way i can force it? when I look at my account on the website, it says that there aren't any files
<w0jrl> does anyone else have this issue? when I run ubuntuone in the background and try to connect to my local samba share, nautilus crashes
<eekfonky3> I'm getting an ubuntuone-client on my update manager, but it's greyed out, what's going on?
<danage> same here
<eekfonky3> I just went to synaptic and installed the ubuntuone-client-gnome
<eekfonky3> hoping that helps
<eekfonky1> ok I installed ubuntuone-client-gnome, and the update then worked but I had to uninstall ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-ppa-beta, is this ok?
<elky> the invitations page is producing an oops "Unfortunately, we've experienced an error. It has been reported to the administrators and should be fixed shortly. Thanks for your patience. Oops-ID: 1281appserver57"
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<artir> a secret canonical webpage :o
<alanbell> well I say warthogs to that
<jdobrien> elky: what happened?
<jdobrien> facundobatista: someone followed a link to our site from here: http://punk-linux.blogspot.com/2009/06/llego-mi-imvitacion-ubuntu-one.html
<facundobatista> jdobrien, spanish, with a lot of spelling misakes
<facundobatista> *mistakes
<facundobatista> jdobrien, and have images that point to our servers, which don't appear, like: https://media.ubuntuone.com/media/img/install/gdebi.png
<jdobrien> facundobatista: yeah
<jdobrien> facundobatista: https://admin.ubunet.canonical.com/~ubunet/oops.cgi/2009-07-05/appserver57
<facundobatista> (it's ok for those to not appear, we shouldn't let them... or at least I don't let people do that with my info)
<jdobrien> facundobatista: for some reason we are logging 404's on missing image links. That seems kind of dumb since our apache logs would do
<facundobatista> jdobrien, I'm ok with a log in that case, no with a full "oops"
<jdobrien> facundobatista: we should probably not report OOPS when it's from an external referrer
<kklimonda> any idea why I can't get u1 applet nor u1sync to work after system reinstall? ;)
<kklimonda> there are no other errors than "ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: 'default'"
<facundobatista> kklimonda, why did you reinstall them?
<kklimonda> facundobatista, I have reinstalled the whole system.
<facundobatista> kklimonda, the ConfigParser error, is on which file?
<kklimonda> I have no idea, I can paste whole traceback on pastebin if it helps you
<kklimonda> I have even pasted oauth-login.log earlier today: http://pastebin.com/f42bb6ff9
<mattgriffin> hello everyone. if you see any new Ubuntu One beta testers join this discussion that are having trouble installing the client, please refer them to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubunet/+question/76131 . Thanks!
<facundobatista> kklimonda, what does "$ apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client" tell you?
<facundobatista> (run it from command line)
<kklimonda> not installed
<facundobatista> kklimonda, please, follow these instructions: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+question/76131
<kklimonda> now it worked
<elky> jdobrien, the invitation page has been oopsing for me all weekend.
<kklimonda> facundobatista, thanks
<jdobrien> elky: What do you mean by 'invitation page'?
<elky> jdobrien, https://ubuntuone.com/invitation/1/request/
<elky> the one you get to by clicking "Request an invitation" on the index page.
<jdobrien> elky: are you logging in with an account?
<elky> jdobrien, no. i dont have an account.
<elky> might it be seeing my launchpad account?
<jdobrien> elky: yes, you should be logging in with a launchpad account
<jdobrien> elky: or are you already logged in when you click the waiting list link?
<elky> jdobrien, well, i wasn't really aware I was. i had not logged in specifically on the ubuntuone site.
<elky> jdobrien, to clarify: i do not have a subscription, but i have a launchpad account.
<jdobrien> elky: yes
<jdobrien> elky: Ubuntu One uses the OpenID login server provided by Launchpad. We're working on a fix, but if you are logged into launchpad, some people have reported that they are automatically logged into Ubuntu One
<jdobrien> elky: but that should cause a problem
<jdobrien> elky: can you give it a try now?
<elky> ok, i explicitly logged out and clicked the link. it took me to the launchpad openid login page and i did put in my launchpad details. it then took me back to the oops page
<jdobrien> elky: hmm
<jdobrien> elky: we've and 30k people use that and this is the first time we've experienced it.
<jdobrien> elky: are you getting the same oops page each time?
<jdobrien> elky: i mean...oops number?
<elky> jdobrien, this seems to be a slightly different number
<elky> 1282appserver94 this time
<jdobrien> elky: ok...im just trying rule out a cahed number
<jdobrien> elky: im looking it up
<elky> could this be something to do with a previous invitation that expired at all?
<jdobrien> elky: the oops error says the referrer is  	http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/page2/
<elky> jdobrien, well it's confused then
<VK7HSE> Bug #395942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395942 in ubuntu "Segmentation Fault leaving desktop without icons" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395942
<jdobrien> elky: that sure is odd
<elky> i'm trying on my netbook now and got 1282appserver108 and that is from a brand new tab which i typed the url into. it is also on a completely different connection to this computer (wifi vs 3g)
<jdobrien> elky: why do you ask?
<elky> jdobrien, why do i ask what?
<jdobrien> elky: "could this be something to do with a previous invitation that expired at all?"
<jdobrien> elky: did you get an error indicated an invitation was expired?
<elky> when i clicked on the invitation link a few weeks ago, having not had time to poke and play since ubuntuone released months ago
<elky> i figured i'd finally have a poke, and dug up the old email. but this a few weeks ago now
<atragene> hello
<statik> moshi moshi
<jblount> statik: j0
<statik> jblount! i missed you dude. what does it mean when my MBP screen goes all green and grainy for 30-90 seconds, and then back to normal? happens both when booted into ubuntu and into OS X. should I be afraid of hardware failure?
<jblount> statik: Hmm. I've had that happen a few times with my MBP, but it never repeated inside of a few months. Is it consistent?
<popey> sounds like video card overheating
<statik> jblount: no, it's kind of random
<statik> heya popey. ah, heat could indeed be a factor, i'll pay attention to that
<jblount> popey: Yeah, that's what someone mentioned to me when I was seeing it. Super random, but my laptop never died.
<pfibiger> statik: smc fan control script is your friend, particularly in ubuntu
<popey> my dell died after similar issues
<popey> also nvidia card
<pfibiger> but there's also an osx app that sits in the menu bar and lets you set minimum fan speeds/etc
<rmcbride> Fear of an nvidia overheated/dead video card is why my main laptop has a crappy i815 series card now... meh
<statik> veerrrry interesting. computers sure are complicated
<statik> pfibiger: say, did you figure out the problem with oops not being logged for some errors?
<statik> it looks like the upgrade to bzr format 2 didn't happen, anyone heard any discussion of that?
<pfibiger> statik: i started working on it and was unable to reproduce the problem, which makes it pretty hard to fix.. i talked w/ lucio, and we think that the db fixes fixed, or hid, the issues. he had some ideas about how to re-expose the issue and was going to let me know what he came up w/
<rmcbride> statik: I dont' recall the specifics, but I do recall discussion of it being more complex than we were anticipating.
<rmcbride> (regarding bzr format 2) ^^
<statik> cool. i read that there were bugfixes in 1.16, so it's probably good that it was delayed
<statik> standup meeting time?
<vds> me
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<urbanape> me
<statik> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<chad_> me
<statik> i assume rodrigo is at the desktop summit
<statik> aquarius?
<aquarius> me
<statik> vds, looks like you are first
<vds> DONE: verification branch proposed, started branch to refactor funambol schema, discussed with the sub-team about thesting django views
<vds> TODO: land one branch, finish the other one
<vds> BLOCKED: hopefully not
<vds> next urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Got the FF extension (now called Bindwood) working with aquarius to the point of syncing with CouchDB, though now the observer is busted.
<urbanape> TODO: Get the observer fixed, maybe package it up, look at the dbus xpcom bridge.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> statik, you're up.
<statik> DONE: vacation TODO: catch up with all the cool stuff you folks did BLOCKED: nope
<statik> teknico: your turn
<dobey> me
<teknico> DONE: worked with thisfred on improving the support for testing Django views
<teknico> TODO: completing the improvements to testing Django views, completing the tests for the web ui interface for resetting contact devices
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Long weekend, css stufff for new /files/new
<jblount> TODO: give up on email triage, keep up my "work on js, land a bug fixing branch" daily workflow.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> chad_: you!
<chad_> DONE: Retained all fingers throughout US Independence Day celebration.  Pushed c
<chad_> hanges to already-reviewed-but-not-landed tree.  Need new reviews.  (tcole, jdo?)
<chad_> TODO: Add SSL.
<chad_> BLOCKED: nil
<chad_> (cadr mtg) -> aquarious
<aquarius> DONE: landed uber-branch for records API; worked with urbanape on FF extension; defined CouchDB "management" database; fixed lsof being broken on jdo's machine; finished FF extension ready for GCDS demos; wrote up instructions; helped people at GCDS set up FF demo
<aquarius> TODO: write OSCON presentation
<aquarius> BLOCKED: still using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<aquarius> NEXT: dobemeister
<dobey> DONE: Fixed client lint warnings, Fixed #392249
<dobey> TODO: Finish removing --signup option
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<statik> you guys ROCK
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<statik> urbanape: whats the "observer", and why is it busted?
<statik> teknico: what are the improvements to testing django views? sounds cool
 * chad_ pokes CardinalFang
<urbanape> statik: FF provides an observer interface for changes to Places.
<urbanape> At first, our observer was working so that new bookmarks, deletions, and changes were reflected in CouchDB.
<urbanape> then we worked on the sync-on-start stuff so that we'd push our local bookmarks to couch on startup, and something went boom.
<statik> aquarius: do you expect the patch to go into upstream, or should we just get it patched for ubuntu in karmic right now today?
<statik> urbanape: something being couchdb or FF?
<urbanape> the observer event handlers weren't being called.
<teknico> statik, we have a problem with the current Django views testing support, and are trying to fix it
<aquarius> statik: we'd like to get the patch into our stuff; it's being discussed upstream. However, we're short on packaging talent; thisfred has been looking at that and I think wants a word with you
<urbanape> I'm working on it now, starting from mostly commented out handler code and reintroducing bits to see what went wrong
<teknico> statik, we can talk about it as soon as you like, or else you can just wait for the fix ;-)
<statik> teknico: i'm just curious what the problem and fix was about :)
<statik> urbanape: that sounds good. is this code currently in a branch somewhere that I could peek at?
<urbanape> statik: yup, the latest is lp:~sil/ubuntuone-firefox-bookmark/sync-on-start
<statik> aquarius: thisfred: as long as noah has been informed what we are planning to patch, I can help get a new couchdb package prepared today that includes your patch. do we need a call to work out the details, or is it pretty simple?
<thisfred> statik: well it's not simple: we need the svn trunk of couchdb, and our 2 patches
<thisfred> statik: or it may be simple, but I haven't figured out the right steps
<teknico> statik, the problem is with the current layer of integration between django and zope.testbrowser
<thisfred> statik: it would also definitely not be the final version for karmic, since we'll want a released version if possible, but in any case need more features to be built by Jan and Chris
<teknico> statik, we need the context object that's output from django views
<teknico> statik, in order to be able to test without having to parse the html markup and derive the context back from it
<teknico> statik, but the current code does not give access to the context object
<statik> thisfred: that sounds like something that we could put in our PPA, but probably wouldn't want to upload to karmic. I guess it would need to be installed in the PQM chroot also?
<thisfred> statik, teknico: [butting in] we would like to use it for unit testing *as well* as integration/functional testing
<teknico> so today I and thisfred have been trying to cook up a way to get it out
<statik> thisfred, teknico: that sounds great
<thisfred> statik: yes, it would need to be in pqm
<teknico> statik, right, the need is for unit testing the django views
<thisfred> statik: [couchdb-packaging] further complicating factor is: 0.9 unpatched is in karmic, and we need patched 0.10~svn, for jaunty and hardy, and probably for karmic as well, if we want to start testing with that
<teknico> statik, how to do that is the difficult part :-)
<statik> thisfred: once we have an updated sourcepackage, we can build it for jaunty and hardy in the PPA no problem
<thisfred> teknico: so I take it you haven't found a solution yet either? mechanize docs are spotty at best: "look at the doc strings" it says...
<teknico> thisfred, right, still looking
<thisfred> statik: ok, that sounds like a good idea, it's just that it's a little daunting as a first try for packaging
<statik> thisfred, aquarius: what I'd love to have is the patches committed to upstream svn, and a PPA that does nightly trunk builds of couchdb
<aquarius> statik: as would I love both those things
<thisfred> statik: rmcbride offered to help me. I asked kenvandine earlier, but didn't realize he's at gcds
<statik> any ETA on getting those patches committed upstream?
<aquarius> statik: my little patch (well, your little patch) is getting some discussion, but the discussion is around "we should do this properly by having a RPC thing for couch"
<thisfred> statik: your patch was refused and aquarius
<thisfred> ' looks like it runs the same risk:
<aquarius> statik: and it's difficult to push for "don't do it properly, do it quickly so we can use it and do it properly later", since that's not the Couch Way
<thisfred> statik: they think a better implementation is possible, so don't want to accept this one
<statik> thisfred: right...but we're still dependent on those patches? is anyone working on the "better way"?
<thisfred> yes, and not really, the _changes feed would obviate the need for the first patch, when it's completely done, which it isn't
<statik> right.
 * statik scratches his head
<thisfred> statik: I think private PPA is the only option for now. It suckfices...
<statik> thisfred: did you happen to talk to noah about the packaging changes proposed for karmic regarding couchdb dependencies? I forwarded a mail from my phone sometime last week, but haven't looked to see if there was any followup
<statik> thisfred: well, it could be public PPA I hope
<urbanape> aquarius: I fixed your code. I think it was just a lot of last-minute scramble.
<thisfred> statik: Uh, yeah, no need for the private
<thisfred> statik: did not talk to noah, have not seen your mail, I think
<urbanape> parts were using `db.<method>` rather than `couch.<method>`
<aquarius> urbanape: excellent! fixed it to do what? make the observer work?
<urbanape> yeah
<thisfred> I forwarded a mail from him to u-discuss
<urbanape> I'll commit and push to my branch
<urbanape> I've tested adding, deleting, and updating. All fire now.
<aquarius> urbanape: nice one :)
<statik> thisfred: oh, interesting. i'll look that up then. i'm inclined to think we should first make a package that has trunk couchdb, then tackle the patches on an individual basis
<thisfred> statik: ok, I thin rick and I can do that, and then we'll discuss more?
<thisfred> +k
<statik> thisfred: that sounds great
<statik> thisfred: i have an old PPA around from when I was planning to set up nightly couchdb packages for personal reasons. i'll find it for you
<thisfred> statik: great!
<thisfred> statik: and can't find your mail. Was it to the list?
<statik> thisfred: no, just to you and jamesh i think. i probably flubbed sending it, will find that for you too
<statik> thisfred: looks like i accidentally left you off the list i sent it to, forwarding now
<aquarius> urbanape: identifying this kind of issue would be a lot better if the error console ACTUALLY FRIGGING REPORTED ERRORS
<statik> thisfred: https://edge.launchpad.net/~couchdb-nightly-ppa (from back in the day when you needed a new team in order to set up a new PPA). you've been added, do what you will with it
<thisfred> statik: cool, thanks!
<urbanape> aquarius: there's an about:config key you can change that makes the console a bit more verbose.
<urbanape> I'll try to dig it up.
<aquarius> urbanape: ah, I've got firefox.usefulness set to "none" ;-)
<urbanape> hah
<aquarius> urbanape: ping
<urbanape> pong
<aquarius> we could do with getting some of this FF stuff merged back into the trunk for our FF project
<urbanape> as soon as I get onItemRemoved fixed, I'll do just that.
<jdobrien> how does ubuntuone know the difference between previously deleted files and files added again?
<aquarius> urbanape: skype?
<urbanape> sure
<dobey> jdobrien: it doesn't, because there's no real way to know that?
<jdobrien> dobey: interesting
<dobey> jdobrien: and i don't really see the point of trying to figure that out...
<dobey> sigh. bug hijacking fail
<jblount> dobey: Isn't bug hijacking always fail-ish? :)
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but more so when it fills up my folder with mail about an issue that the bug isn't about
<jdobrien> what is bug hijacking?
<jdobrien> dobey: ^^
<dobey> jdobrien: changing the description of a bug and adding comments on the bug describe a different problem than the report was about.
<jdobrien> ahh
<urbanape> aquarius: aha.
<urbanape> the guid is changed by the time we go to delete.
<aquarius> ah what?
<dobey> verterok: any specific reason for not having the contrib/test -t addition submitted as a separate branch from the hashq changes?
<verterok> dobey: I just get bored of running all the tests all the time in that branch, so I implemented it there...but I can move it to a new branch if you want
<verterok> dobey: actually I missed to mention that in the merge proposal, sorry about that
<dobey> verterok: it would probably be easier to review the 2 changes separately
<verterok> dobey: the -r change is almost the same code that we have in ubunet ./test
<verterok> *-t
<dobey> verterok: that's fine
<verterok> dobey: but y'r right
<dobey> verterok: i just don't want it to block on the other changes if there are conflicts or other changes needed for it during review, either :)
<verterok> dobey: ok, I'll resolve conflicts :)
 * verterok hugs extmerge plugin
<dobey> verterok: i don't know if there are any. if there are, they are problem conflicts with my lint fixes branch :)
<verterok> dobey: yes, I thought about that...as I'm on Face Duty today, I'll take a look to the conflicts once you land the lint branch
<dobey> verterok: cool
<dobey> verterok: lint fixes branch is merged now :)
<verterok> dobey: ack, thanks!
<brendan_p> hi all, recently received my invitation. went through install process as described but unable to "start" it up or link this machine. no icon
<brendan_p> ah skip that, it's just done it now...
<brendan_p> murphy... again
<thisfred>  @unittest.expectedFailure in python 3.1 looks very useful for TDD
<statik> thisfred: looks like there are nightly builds/snapshots on build.couchdb.org that might be very useful for generating nightly .debs from
<thisfred> statik: o wow, I didn't know of build.couchdb.org
<thisfred> statik: so we need 1. a way to pull them in and build them automatically, then 2. a way to interject the patches.
<thisfred> statik: AFAIK these will still be source, but have the generated parts of the code/configuration pregenerated, right?
<thisfred> statik: ah, no, seems they are binaries, from looking at the log files
<statik> oh. surely there must be source snapshots somewhere to match up then
<statik> thisfred: james_w built a tool for doing nightly PPA builds of various projects, unfortunately I don't know where it lives
<dobey> VK7HSE: ping. can you install ubuntuone-client-gnome-dbg and reproduce your nautilus crash?
<thisfred> statik: I'll ask him at a more reasonable time tomorrow
<statik> foood
 * verterok --> lunch!
 * CardinalFang catches LowBloodSugarBecauseSkippedLunch exception.
<dobey> exception: exception too long
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<jblount> BUGabundo: j0!
<BUGabundo> hey jblount
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 64, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3
#ubuntuone 2009-07-07
<_MMA_> Can anyone in here tell me if the "Ubuntu One" folder in ones home dir is themeable? ie: Like the XDG user folders. Using something like "folder-ubuntuone"?
<BUGabundo> rmcbride: are you sure? I just upgraded and still missing gnome client
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.90.3+r64-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
 * BUGabundo wonders when there will be a karmic ppa. it has been promised since week 2!
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: should now install ubuntuone-gnome-client and it will pull what is needed
<BUGabundo> ok
 * BUGabundo checks for updates yet again
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: jblount updated the web documentation on that... it's POSSIBLE that the beta PPA index hasnt' picked up revno64 yet.
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<rmcbride> I'm building karmic packages btw, BUGabundo, I do not know the status of the ubuntuone-ppa package right now though
<BUGabundo> I'm using 64 bits
<BUGabundo> :(
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: So am I :)
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: I'm about to eat dinner but I'll check back a little later
<BUGabundo> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main ubuntuone-client-gnome 0.90.3+r66-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty [101kB]
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: ah you're on the nightly PPA
<BUGabundo> won't catch me here by then
<BUGabundo> gonna take a bath and hit the sach
<BUGabundo> :))
<BUGabundo> crazy guy I am
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: looks like your sources.blah (don't remember the filename at the moment) is configured to pull for jaunty?
<BUGabundo> rmcbride: yes. jaunty
<BUGabundo> no one told me there was a karmic yet
<rmcbride> BUGabundo: there's been karmic for a while. I didn't realize you weren't told. If you change the distro on your deb and deb src lines you should be fine (I'd uninstall the jaunty version first)
<BUGabundo> doing so now
 * BUGabundo $ do radom_pool (bath;sleep;breakfast;work);
<VK7HSE> dobey: I'll do that ... and add any info to the bug report....
<kklimonda> hmm.. I got a crash in nautilus that seems to be somehow related to u1 based on backtrace
<VK7HSE> err.. there is no package called ubuntuone-client-gnome-dbg available! so a back trace is going to be a little difficult with out it!... also I have just installed the latest update for U1 client... see hot we go!
<kklimonda> oh ffs
<kklimonda> there are no dbgsym packages for u1 binaries..
<VK7HSE> nup just check that out already!
<VK7HSE> the bug I filed yesterday seems to have been removed from my launchpad profile! (weird!)
<kklimonda> I have a stacktrace like this from nautilus: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28749866/Stacktrace.txt
<VK7HSE> ahh here's why it's gone it a duplicate! see Bug #395710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395710 in ubuntuone-client "Opening "Places/Computer" nautilus crash with Segmentation fault" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395710
<kklimonda> ach, I get the same one
<rmcbride> The nautilus segfault bug is fixed in the nightly builds and the fix should be posted to Beta tomorrow
<kklimonda> thanks
<facundobatista> Hi all
<jblount> aquarius: http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/07/07/palm-pre-launches-with-telefonicao2-in-europe/
<aquarius> jblount: indeed it does. No word on an actual release date, though, and I'm buying it contractless anyway :)
<jblount> aquarius: :)
<jblount> Does anyone have any more info on this: http://identi.ca/notice/6150769 ?
<thisfred> jblount: I think there was a session at #gcds about telepathy and the collaborative desktop. Not much more info than that.
<thisfred> jblount: from the identica buzz, I think it's at mock up stage still
<thisfred> OT: I need a bit of advice on US ISPs: I'm looking at the comcast pages, and they make a distinction between single computer and multicomputer? How (if at all) would that be enforced? Does the cable modem check mac-addresses?
<thisfred> Is  comcast just a bad option?
<jdobrien> jblount: I do
<Chipaca>  thisfred: maybe the multicomputer means they all get public ips?
<jdobrien> jblount: he is Guillaume has been talking to us about screen sharing, he works for collabora
<jdobrien> jblount: facundobatista put tested it out
<thisfred> Chipaca: I don't think so: they seem to imply you can only hook up one computer, and need to buy an expensive wireless modem from them if you want to have more than one (up to 5)
<facundobatista> jdobrien, me what?
<jdobrien> facundobatista: jblount was asking about cassidy's screen sharing demo at GCDS
<thisfred> I seem to remember the same thing happening in the Netherlands back in the dark ages, where the mac address was checked, although it was easy to hack around
<thisfred> anyhow, I'll just go with single computer, and hope it works
<thisfred> looks like verizon or comcast are my options. Any opinions?
<jblount> thisfred: I'm reasonably happy with comcast, and I don't think they do any checking to see if you have multiple machines.
<vds> Chipaca: I'm trying to sync files between my laptop and my netbook
<thisfred> jblount: ok thanks :)
<jblount> thisfred: That's probably more for people who aren't happy to plug in a wireless router or whatever.
<Chipaca> vds: why would you want to do that? that's crazy
<thisfred> right, I assumed it was more directed at non technical folks, but the wording was slightly scary ;)
<Chipaca> vds: :-P
<vds> :)
<vds> Chipaca: I know but I have lots of time to waste :P
<vds> Chipaca: I've moved some files on in the Ubuntu One folder on my laptop, installed the ubuntu one packages on the netbook
<vds> after hours and hours of spinning logo
<vds> on the netbook I have all the folders and all the files I have on the laptop
<vds> but all the files are empty (0 bytes)
<Chipaca> vds: cool. All of them?
<vds> all of them
<Chipaca> vds: what does the web ui say?
<Chipaca> vds: are they 0 bytes on the web?
<vds> Chipaca: nope
<Chipaca> vds: can you show me the logs of the client?
<Chipaca> vds: on the netbook
<vds> Chipaca: sure
<vds> Chipaca: it's 13Mb...
<vds> you need all of it?
<vds> :)
<Chipaca> vds: bzipped?
<vds> Chipaca: log on its way
<Chipaca> vds: email, or ubuntuone?
<Chipaca> :)
<vds> Chipaca: let's try both :)
<vds> Chipaca: does the desktop client sharing menu work again?
<vds> or I should use the web ui?
<Chipaca> vds: I dunno. Let me see...
<statik> moshi moshi
<vds> hi statik
<crowfax> is it just me that appears to have lost the UbuntuOne executable since the last update?
<artir> hey
<artir> it's true
<artir> i don't have my icon :(
<crowfax> ok glad it's not just me then :-P
<crowfax> you using 64bit?
 * Chipaca updates
<verterok> crowfax: do you have both ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<verterok> artir: ^
<crowfax> ubuntuone-client-gnome isn't installed
<crowfax> how weird. new package?
<crowfax> i saw aptitude remove a bunch of ubuntuone packages and install new ones the next day, but clearly ubuntuone-client-gnome wasn't included :-/
<crowfax> well, that package fixed it
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: hi Chipaca. do you have access to update the topic for this channel?
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: yes
<verterok> crowfax: yes, the packaging changed a bit
<Chipaca> statik: could you point me wherever it was you pointed me at to read about getting op on this channel?
 * jblount has a severe crush on https://edge.launchpad.net/~haibunku
<crowfax> ah well, it's fixed now, thanks for the advice chaps
<Chipaca> somewhere on freenode, it was
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: cool. can you add your name as the Face Duty guy. also can you pastebin me instructions or send a link on how to do it?
<Chipaca> vds: it seems the menu item for sharing is not there, if that is what you were asking about
<vds> Chipaca: it is there, on the folder
<statik> Chipaca, sure, i'll find the page now
<vds> Chipaca: I've tried to share it from the desktop, the folder doesn't appear on the web ui yet
<Chipaca> vds: can you try killing ubuntuone-syncdaemon, removing the log, and clicking connect in the applet?
<vds> Chipaca: sure
<Chipaca> vds: removal of the log shouldn't be necessary; it should rotate on its own
<Chipaca> vds: if you want, see if it does :)
<vds> Chipaca: too late! :)
<Chipaca> ok :)
<Chipaca> verterok: puede ser that it's only rotating the log on startup, and not when running?
<vds> Chipaca: now it's writing A LOT of things
<Chipaca> good
<vds> should I wait few minutes before sending you the log again?
<verterok> Chipaca: I can confirm that he logs are rotated on startup
<Chipaca> verterok: yeah, I thought I'd seen that too :)
<verterok> Chipaca: but should also be rotated on midnight too
<Chipaca> vds: it had gotten into an impossible state
 * verterok checks
<Chipaca> vds: impossible states are states it shouldn't get into and can't get out of
 * Chipaca is to blame for that
<Chipaca> verterok: and if the machine is always suspended before midnight?
<verterok> Chipaca: suspended like in "not on"?
<verterok> Chipaca: I think python logging framework don't have support for rotating while suspended ;)
<Chipaca> verterok: suspended like "syncdaemon won't start up when machine returns from suspend, but machine won't see midnight either"
<verterok> Chipaca: we are using TimedRotatingFileHandler, so it should rotate the file th enext time a log msg is emitted
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 64, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3 | Your friendly community help contact for today is: Chipaca
 * verterok is afraid to give the wrong answer, as Chipaca is OP now
<vds> Chipaca: I see a lot of OSError
<Chipaca> vds: pastebin one of 'em plz
<vds> Chipaca: http://pastebin.com/m1a24587b
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ping?
<Chipaca> vds: how much is a lot?
<Chipaca> vds: also: are you editing or modifying these files while ubuntuone is sync'ing them?
<vds> Chipaca: I'm not editing any files
<vds> those have been there for days
<facundobatista> Chipaca, pong?
<vds> Chipaca: I have tens of OSErrors
<Chipaca> vds: grep -c OSError ~/.cache/ubuntuone/etc/etc
<Chipaca> facundobatista: vds is getting tens of OSErrors about missing partials, and I'm not sure if that is normal (I think not)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, did you check the logs?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: http://pastebin.com/m1a24587b
<vds> Chipaca: 15671
<Chipaca> vds: that's more than tens :)
<vds> Chipaca: it's...many many tens
<vds> :)
<facundobatista> vds, did you do something weird with your files?
<vds> facundobatista: weird like what? :)
<facundobatista> vds, like throwing a lot of files and remove full directorys while syncing
<facundobatista> vds, the WARNING you're seeing is not bad.. it tried to remove something but found that it was already removed
<vds> facundobatista: nope
<facundobatista> vds, are you sure you have only *one* syncdaemon in memory?
<vds> facundobatista: let me check
<vds> facundobatista: only one
<facundobatista> vds, is the daemon idle now?
<vds> facundobatista: running
<facundobatista> doing what?
<vds> facundobatista: how do I know?
<vds> facundobatista: it is writing a lot of stuff on the logs
<facundobatista> vds, did you throw a lot of files at once?
<vds> facundobatista: I'm trying to sync the netbook with the laptop, and the laptop have  a lot of files in the Ubuntu One folder
<facundobatista> vds, so you had your laptop with a zillion files, with U1 in IDLE, and run for first time U1 in your netbook?
<vds> facundobatista: not zillions but quite a few but yes that's what happend
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ~2.7k files
<Chipaca> vds: right?
<Chipaca> vds: find ~/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files/ -type f | wc -l
<vds> Chipaca facundobatista 4719
<Chipaca> vds: tks
<facundobatista> vds, and while SD was running in your netbook, did you create/delete/modified the files?
<vds> facundobatista: no
<vds> facundobatista: ah wait I deleted a folder, with one file in it
<maettu> I made a softlink of a folder I want to backup/share into Ubuntu One/My Files. The link is present on my computer but not in the web interface. How to add folders without copying them "physically" into Ubuntu One?
<facundobatista> maettu, we don't support symlinks yet
<Chipaca> maettu: you can move them, and symlink them?
<facundobatista> vds, I would need the full logs to see what happened
<Chipaca> maettu: i.e. backwards from what you're doing
<Chipaca> maettu: support for symlinks is in the roadmap, but it's not going to be there for a while
<vds> facundobatista: ok
<vds> I stop the SD then?
<maettu> hey, tank you for your answers
<maettu> symlinks are crucial, I would like to say :-)
<Chipaca> maettu: thank you for helping us make Ubuntu One be awesome! :)
<Chipaca> maettu: actually, no, they're not
<Chipaca> maettu: but let me explain
<maettu> yes, please :-)
<Chipaca> maettu: when we support symlinks, we'll do it by copying *the actual symlink*
<Chipaca>  maettu: i.e. it will appear as a symlink when you synchronize it to another computer
<facundobatista> vds, just the logs so far
<Chipaca> maettu: *however*, we'll also support synchronizing arbitrary folders
<Chipaca> maettu: which is for what people want us to follow symlinks when synchronizing, right?
<Chipaca> maettu: so in that sense, I think what you mean is that the ability to synchronize arbitrary folders is crucial
<Chipaca> maettu: and I agree with you there :)
<vds> facundobatista: sent
<maettu> Chipaca: absolutely. Set a symlink of a folder you need, then it's synchronized and just remove the links as soon as you don't neet to sync any more
<dobey> folder sync is hard
<maettu> Chipaca: when doing it the other way round, you have to remove the link into Ubuntu One and the move the folder
<Brownout> is there any way to add the ppa manually for apt? I don't use synaptic and browser integration for package management.
<Chipaca> Brownout: sure
<Chipaca> Brownout: there are instructions linked off of the ppa page
<Chipaca> Brownout: give me a second and I'll point you at it :)
<Brownout> thanks
<dobey> Brownout: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta
<Chipaca> Brownout: what dobey says :)
 * jblount wonders about adding a advanced installation instructions page
<dobey> Brownout: but if the GPG key or anything changes, you'll have to manually update your settings
<Brownout> yup
<dobey> jblount: i don't see the point
<jblount> dobey: Yeah, I guess all anyone needs is the ppa, they can get the package name from the apt link easy enough...
<aquarius> maettu: the symlink stuff becomes semi-confusing when you add a second computer to the mix, though
<dobey> jblount: they don't even need that any more, unless they want to keep up to date with trunk
<dobey> aquarius: or when you add the web. and especially so if second computer is a system that doesn't support symlinks.
<maettu> aquarium: o.k., admitted. Syncing multiple machines is always semi-confusing, at least ;-)
<maurizio_> Hi
<statik> looks like it's 3 minutes past meeting time
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<aquarius> me
<statik> if you're here for the (short) developer meeting, please say me
<statik> me
<maurizio_> Hi have just received the invitation for ubuntuone. I've ubuntu 8.04, does exist a software to manage this service ?
<statik> aquarius, will you start things off?
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<statik> maurizio_, we currently only support 9.04
<aquarius> DONE: publically outed the Firefox bookmark sync extension code (lp:bindwood); wrote branch to start D-Bus port advertiser for desktop Couch; wrote branch to use desktop Couch for bookmarks in bindwood if it exists; got completely hacked off with Launchpad link-a-branch UI and filed a detailed bug explaining what it should be like
<aquarius> TODO: write OSCON presentation; show viewers around my house; get excited that they might buy it; receive feedback that they don't want to make an offer; cry
<aquarius> BLOCKED: still using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<aquarius> statik: you're next
<statik> DONE: 4 code reviews, helped pfibiger OOPS, merged wsgi-oops fix. Sorted plan for stable update of sourcedeps. Planning session with joshuahoover and mattgriffin. Started work on a script to update project management spreadsheet by querying launchpad bugs API.
<statik> TODO: resume work on packaging spawning, figure out whether south could be made to work with storm, finish bug status script, lots of phone calls.
<statik> BLCK: None.
<statik> CardinalFang, your turn
<maurizio_> statik is it possible to use it with filezilla?
<dobey> maurizio_: no, we don't have ftp/dav support yet
<statik> maurizio_, not currently although we plan to add WebDAV support at some point
<maurizio_> dobey ok! So the only solution for the moment is to upgrade to ubuntu 9.04?
<CardinalFang> DONE: more fiddling with SSL and asyncore.  Not done at all.
<CardinalFang> TODO: get server end without keys to work.  I auth other end another way.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: yes!  ssl is hard.
<vds> me
<statik> maurizio_, you can use the web UI to upload/download files one at a time
<statik> i think dobey is after CardinalFang
<maurizio_> statik ok! thank you
<dobey> maurizio_: or use the web ui, or back-port the dependencies and packages to 8.04
<dobey> DONE: Small package fixes for ubuntuone-client, Fixed #395710, Made storage-protocol check more strict,
<dobey> TODO: Finish removing --signup option
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> jblount: you are up
<jblount> DONE: Some bug triage, lots of email triage,
<jblount> TODO: Land a branch that fixes mkdir on /files/new/, chat with matt and jdo about upgrades
<jblount> BLOCKED: Could use some help triaging the /files/new bugs, as it is I'm just attacking them starting with low hanging fruit, and I think I'm treading water a bit too much.
<jblount> teknico: your turn :D
<teknico> DONE: work on making the Django test client work with our code
<teknico> TODO: completing the tests for the web ui interface for resetting contact devices
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: vds
<maurizio_> dobey how can I do the backport?
<vds> DONE: discussed with markgsaye and thisfred about snapshooting a contact db, read-only mode for mobiles, landed phone reg ui branch, started  a new branch for read-only mode sync,keeping busy Chipaca and facundobatista with some problem with file sync
<vds> TODO: coding read-only mode sync branch, continue to bother facundobatista and Chipaca
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<statik> urbanape, around?
<urbanape> me
<dobey> maurizio_: you need to take the packages we require which ar packaged for 9.04, and rebuild them for 8.04, fixing any issues along the way
<statik> urbanape, I think you're up
<urbanape> DONE: Made great progress on FF extension with aquarius, tracked down FF GUID silliness
<urbanape> TODO: Get onItemRemoved handlers working properly, get our own guids working
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<statik> congrats on the FF stuff guys, it's looking cool
<urbanape> Might have to run out to the Apple Store to get them to downgrade my EFI Firmware. Having horrible disk stalling.
<statik> teknico, vds: please put on your TODO figuring out an ETA for funambol server deployments in production and what the next steps are
<statik> jblount, want to have a call right after this?
<teknico> jblount, what's funny? :-)
<statik> CardinalFang, do you need an SSL expert? I can help find one for you
<vds> markgsaye_: ^^
<jblount> statik: have a call then, can we postpone till 11-ish?
<jblount> s/then/now
<statik> thanks for all the notes guys, awesome work
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<vds> statik: ok
<jblount> teknico: ?
<maurizio_> dobey I don't think to have enough skills to do this operation.
<teknico> jblount, [16:07:38] <jblount> teknico: your turn :D
<jblount> teknico: I like smiling with my whole face :D!
<statik> jblount: sure, ping me whenever you are ready
<teknico> jblount, great, careful about the flies though ;-)
<dobey> maurizio_: i don't know why you are still on 8.04, but if there are no seriously valid reasons for it, i'd suggest upgrading to 9.04
<maurizio_> dobey ok
<maettu> is there an aggregation of ubuntu one - "cool uses" around?
<maurizio_> dobey I thought that the 8.04 version would have been the most stable because it has long term support
<Chipaca> maurizio_: yes, that is correct
<Chipaca> maurizio_: however, ubuntu one is not stable
<dobey> maurizio_: support isn't a measure of stability
<statik> maettu, i don't think so but we should totally make one. probably under here somewhere: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<maurizio_> dobey, anyway the LTS seems to be a good way to gain the stability, isn't it?
<statik> maurizio_, one of the main ways that LTS releases are kept stable is by not introducing new features and software into them
<dobey> maurizio_: what LTS means is that it gets updates for a longer period of time than non-LTS distros. you can still install unstable software on it if you want, but that tends to reduce stability :)
<CardinalFang> statik, I probably do need an expert.  I can read the error message that py + libssl gives me, and I understand it.  I just don't believe what it says.  :)
<CardinalFang> TODO: Oh, and I'm on-call reviewer today.
<dobey> maurizio_: it's also very hard to develop software against older versions, since it may lack certain bug fixes or features we need
<maurizio_> Ok, thank you for the explanation, now it's surely more clear. I'm good with the software the 8.04 include, I don't need more, just the software to manage the ubuntuone service :) I will use it with the ui from the browser until ftp support or other will be activated. Anyway thank you thousand
<statik> dobey: do you remember if someone sent in a patch before and we were waiting on a signature for the contributor agreement?
<statik> aquarius, i was looking at chads couchdb pairing branch last night and it looks like there is a separate project there that needs to be split out and packaged. anything I can do to help with that?
<aquarius> statik: I'm not sure on that front; I can't decide whether I think that installing desktop Couch should also install the pairing directly, or whether you might want one without the other
<aquarius> statik: I am open to discussion on this point :)
<statik> aquarius: how about we make a desktopcouch project with one sourcepackage, and if we want that to compile into two or more binary packages thats ok?
<aquarius> statik: could do (certainly it should be one source package), but...if you always want two packages together, why make them two packages?
<dobey> statik: sianis made a patch to do something with localization, and accepted the agreement i think, but i don't know if he made a branch
<statik> aquarius: right, we could start out with one package. usually optional stuff (like stuff only a developer would use, or documentation) is split out into separate packages
<statik> dobey: ah right, sianis. I need to update the contributors team
<aquarius> statik: yeah, so I think just one package. I don't, I confess it, really understand the packaging stuff :(; kenvandine did it
<statik> aquarius: oh, is there a package already?
<aquarius> statik: sort of. packages/desktopcouch
<statik> ok, i just saw a setup.py in there. so I'd like to move that stuff out to a separate launchpad project, get tarball releases being made, and then add an ubuntu package on top of the tarball releases
<aquarius> statik: that sounds like a great idea. I don't know how to do any of that, though, so anything you can do (and sk00l me at the same time) would be much appreciated
<statik> aquarius: cool! how about I start hacking on it, and ask you to review (and merge) the branches, and we can have lots of discussion in the middle
<statik> aquarius: the project name should be desktopcouch in launchpad, yeah?
<aquarius> statik: yes and yes, definitely, that'd be excellent
<aquarius> statik: I'd really like the discussion, so I know what it is you've done so I don't have to look like a wimp and ask for help again next time ;)
<VK7HSE> Cool! just added nightlies ppa to my list \o/  great work guys/gals!
<gnomefreak> did python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol replace ubuntuone-storage-protocol in the nightlys
<Chipaca> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> Chipaca: thanks
<Chipaca> although I seem to have both, and both at the same version :)
<Chipaca> rmcbride: what's the Word re that?
<dobey> it replaced it everywhere
<dobey> Chipaca: that's weird
<Chipaca> ubuntuone-storage-protocol is at 0.90.3+r47-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty and python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol is at 0.90.3+r47-0ubuntu1~ppa2~jaunty
<dobey> weird
<gnomefreak> i was replaced in Karmic nightlies
<gnomefreak> when installing ubuntuone-client
<rmcbride> Chipaca: it should have removed the old package for you. it did here...
<gnomefreak> it was held back
<Chipaca> yes, I didn't mean I had both *installed*
<Chipaca> I mean apt-cache show shows both
<dobey> Chipaca: you implied it :)
<dobey> hrmm
<Chipaca> dobey: the implication was not intended, my apologies
<dobey> Chipaca: perhaps your apt cache is out of date then? :)
<Chipaca> dobey: I don't think that's possible, but what do I know :)
<dobey> oh, no you have the nightlies ppa, and the ppa publishing didn't remove the old version
<dobey> it has the latest 2 versions in the ppa
<dobey> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/
<Chipaca> there you go :)
<rmcbride> Wow, the rename appears to have confused the PPA archive, I guess since the sourcepackage didn't change?
<rmcbride> Summary/latest version still only shows most current
<VK7HSE> I can con firm that version 0.90.3+r66 solves the nautilus segmentation fault \o/ \o/
<rmcbride> Awesome VK7HSE!
<VK7HSE> ;)
<VK7HSE> I've also added a question for the UbuntuOne project  ... #76312
<VK7HSE> must get some sleep! cya
<dobey> rmcbride: btw, those 2 branches are landed now
<natewiebe13> anyone know how to add a pc?
<natewiebe13> to a ubuntuone account?
<facundobatista> vds, ping
<natewiebe13> okay.. got it.. it actually worked this time
<vds> facundobatista: pong
<facundobatista> vds, I checked the log
<facundobatista> vds, you didn't have a clean environment in your laptop
<vds> facundobatista: ok
<facundobatista> sorry, netbook
<vds> facundobatista: how do I proceed?
<facundobatista> (bah, the destination)
<vds> ah netbook
<vds> yes the netbook
<facundobatista> you had metadata, with files in "SERVER" status
<vds> facundobatista: what do I do to clean up the netbook?
<facundobatista> vds, it should converge to "sync", but so far in the logs it was finding a lot of files that were in "SERVER" status, but no .partial of that file
<facundobatista> vds, and local_rescan is finding them, so you *have* file there from before
<vds> facundobatista: so, should I wait till the netbook is synced or do something?
<facundobatista> vds, I would wait
<Boardstupid> Hi, sorry to interupt but I wonder if anyone can tell me if ubuntuone works with kde?
<vds> facundobatista: consider that I've been waiting for many many hours now
<Boardstupid> I tried looking for the ubuntuone-client-gnome with adept and synaptic but nothing appears
<Boardstupid> Oh, and I've already added the PPa so that's not the issue
<facundobatista> vds, consider that you had a very very mess in your files
<vds> facundobatista: ok
<vds> facundobatista: I'll wait, thanks! :)
<stupots> Hi all.  Have just followed instructions to sign up, the package is installed but nothing happens when I start the applet.  Any ideas?
<yosttheskanker> Is ubuntuone only for Jaunty users?
<facundobatista> vds, you're in a particular bad case where fixing the differences to go towards sync makes it scan the same dir a lot of times
<facundobatista> vds, you can stop the client and remove some dirs, if you want, to go faster
<verterok> yosttheskanker: Jaunty and Karmic
<yosttheskanker> Thanks, seems like it's time to upgrade my eeepc then
<vds> facundobatista: if I have to wait for days, I rather get rid of all the file and sync again. right?
<facundobatista> vds, yes
<verterok> yosttheskanker: or any other linux distribution with the required dependencies installed :)
<vds> facundobatista: so, what do I need to delete? would it be enough to delete stuff from the netbook or there is some server-side operation needed?
<facundobatista> vds, no, just from the netbook
<yosttheskanker> where can I find information about the required dependencies, I tried an install on intrepid with a nice fail.
<vds> facundobatista: ok, what do I need to delete?
<facundobatista> vds, I don't know what you had there... you say you were clean, but you're not
<facundobatista> vds, what about the EBooks directory?
<vds> facundobatista: what?
<vds> I mean what's the problem with that folder
<vds> ?
<facundobatista> vds, you have .partial files there, right?
<vds> facundobatista: no
<facundobatista> vds, in any part of the subtree?
<facundobatista> vds, so it seems that Local Rescan already fixed that part
<facundobatista> vds, anyway... you're in a performance corner case... I opened a bug because that: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/396628
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396628 in ubuntuone-client "Local Rescan re-scans a directory when the transaction was dirty by itself" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * jblount stabs firefox 3.5
<jblount> Has anyone seen the "OMG, self-signed cert! You are going to die" msg in firefox 3.5? I don't have a button to accept the certificate.
<vds> facundobatista: ok, so I'll leave it there till tomorrow, then we'll see what's the status, how does it sound?
<facundobatista> vds, for me it's ok
<vds> facundobatista: cool
<fkramer2> hey, I just got an invite for the beta, and once I added the PPA and went to the program, nothing happened... any ideas? I tried reinstalling via synaptic and now it isn't even in the menu under "internet" anymore
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: 1 sec
<fkramer2> thanks
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: what does `dpkg -l '*ubuntuone*'` print out?
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: (without the backquotes)
<fkramer2> it just goes to a
<fkramer2> >
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: try another '
<fkramer2> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<fkramer2> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<fkramer2> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<fkramer2> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<fkramer2> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<fkramer2> un  nautilus-ubunt <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> ii  python-ubuntuo 0.90.3+r64-0ub Ubuntu One client Python libraries
<fkramer2> ii  python-ubuntuo 0.90.3+r47-0ub Python library for Ubuntu One file storage a
<fkramer2> un  python2.5-ubun <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> un  python2.5-ubun <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> un  python2.6-ubun <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> un  python2.6-ubun <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> ii  ubuntuone-clie 0.90.3+r64-0ub Ubuntu One client
<fkramer2> rc  ubuntuone-clie 0.90.3+r64-0ub Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<facundobatista> omg
<fkramer2> un  ubuntuone-oaut <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> un  ubuntuone-ppa  <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> ii  ubuntuone-ppa- 2009.05.14-0ub GPG keys and sources for the Ubuntu One pack
<fkramer2> pn  ubuntuone-stor <none>         (no description available)
<fkramer2> un  ubuntuone-stor <none>         (no description available)
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: try installing ubuntuone-client-gnome
<fkramer2> yeah, for some reason when I looked at synaptic before only ubuntuone-client was there
<fkramer2> and not ubuntuone-client-gnome
<fkramer2> hold on a sec
 * Chipaca_ holds
<stupots> My problem is the package is installed ok but nothing happens when I start the applet.  Anyone?
<fkramer2> ok, it's installed, but when I click on the app nothing comes up in firefox
<fkramer2> hey, just like that!
<fkramer2> this was actually my original problem
<stupots> My dpkg output is *exactly* the same as yours fkramer2
<fkramer2> did you check to see if ubuntuone-client-gnome was installed?
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: ok, now do «ps fx | grep ubuntu[o]ne»
<stupots> Nada
<fkramer2>  5113 ?        Sl     0:05 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup
<fkramer2> is what it returns
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: and you're using firefox 3?
<natewiebe13> if you copy a file to the shared folder why doesnt it sync properly?
<fkramer2> yeah, I'm using firefox 3
<stupots> I'm using 3.0.11
<natewiebe13> it shows up in the web file browser but shows as being 0 bytes
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: right now, the files first show up at 0 bytes, and then, once they're all created at 0 bytes, the uploads begin
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: ... it seemed reasonable at the time
<Chipaca_> fkramer2: can you kill that process and run the same thing from the commandline?
<fkramer2> sure
<natewiebe13> Chipaca: there is only one file (a picture)
<natewiebe13> Chipaca; the client is at idle
<fkramer2> ok, now I ran "ps fx | grep ubuntu[o]ne" and it didn't return anything
<fkramer2> was that what you wanted me to run?
<fkramer2> or did you want me to run ubuntuone-client-applet
<stupots> When I do that Chipaca, it returns me back to a prompt within a second or so - nothing else happens - no process left running afterwards either
<natewiebe13> Chipaca_: got it, had to restart the client
<Chipaca_> fkramer2:  /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: could you report a bug for that? including then doing the apport thing
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: thanks!
<Chipaca_> stupots: no page waiting in firefox?
<fkramer2> ok, that got it now
<fkramer2> thanks!
<natewiebe13> Chipaca_: apport thing?
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: 1 sec, I've got it somewhere
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: apport-collect -p ubuntuone-client <the bug number launchpad gives you>
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: that will push several interesting logs at us
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: if you have confidential information in your file *names*, don't do it
<stupots> Ah, ok, when I run it as "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet --signup" from a shell it fires up ok.  Just doesn't work from the application shortcut
<Chipaca_> stupots: ah
<Chipaca_> stupots: ok, disregard PM then
<stupots> Thanks
<Chipaca_> dobey: I believe you're already investigating the "applet does not work for signup from menu", right?
<Chipaca_> dobey: if not, I'll have twentythree different people file bugs at you :-D
 * CardinalFang hears the siren call of Beefy King.  "Lunch time!  Afk."
<natewiebe13> Chipaca_: there
<natewiebe13> Chipaca_: bug # 396640
<natewiebe13> Chipaca_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/396640
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396640 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-gnome only creates files and doesn't sync" [Undecided,New]
<Chipaca_> natewiebe13: thanks
<Chipaca_> coffee time, bbiab :)
<jblount>  /me is jealous of CardinalFang, but enjoys his PB&J
<Chipaca_> jblount: you're enjoying CardinalFang's PB&J?
<pfibiger> jblount: how's your branch going? if we're going to roll out today, i'd like to do it early afternoon
 * Chipaca_ wants in on the 'ubuntu one for physical objects' beta too
<jblount> pfibiger: pqm should be chomping on it, one second
<jblount> pfibiger: Yeah, pqm has it in it's grasp, should be done soonish.
<dobey> Chipaca: as soon as we get a quantum teleporter built, we'll be able to sync physical objects to the server too! we can even store them in couchdb!
<dobey> jblount: ping
<dobey> jblount: perhaps we should add more info on the install page about subscriptions, since the redirection seems to be causing some confusion
<Chipaca> dobey: apt-get install python-quantum-teleporter says it depends on in-your-dreams and that they are uninstallable
<dobey> Chipaca: nah, quantum teleporters exist. they just aren't affordable for consumers :)
<dobey> Chipaca: are you working on the files-apparently-not-syncing bug?
<jblount> dobey: I'm not following
<dobey> jblount: if you don't have a subscription, and you start the client on the desktop, the web site redirects to /plans/
<jblount> dobey: aha.
<jblount> Maybe we can use the rerrer and make a /plans/ that makes what is happening more clear.
<dobey> jblount: yeah. i don't remember if we're preserving that correctly and redirecting back to the oauth page after subscribing, but we should do that as well
<dobey> man, browser configuration on linux must be extremely confusing
<jblount> dobey: I'll write up a bug / feature thingie that we can point all the bug reports at, should be able to get something together for rollout on Thursday
<dobey> jblount: you can probably just re-use the bug i just re-assigned to you :)
<jblount> dobey: Will do
<Chipaca> dobey: could you reply to that bug explaining the issue?
<Chipaca> ah, you did
<Chipaca> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> :)
<vryc> hello
<dobey> hi
<vryc> can I ask you a question please
<dobey> you don't need to ask to ask :)
<dobey> just ask
<vryc> I have made a translation of Ubuntu One into Czech language and I am wondering if it is possible to send it to the developers directly or I have to go through the translation group
<vryc> I have it ready in the .po file
<jblount> dobey: What does that person need to do at this point? subscirbe to a plan, kill the client and restart?
<dobey> vryc: you should manage it through the launchpad translations interface
<dobey> jblount: yes, unless we do the right thing on the site and redirect back to the original url, which should call the local web server
<jblount> dobey: Sure, I was meaning today, not after we fix the bug :)
<vryc> dobey: well I would love to, but it keeps redirecting me to the translators group
<dobey> jblount: well i don't recall what the exact behavior is. it's been doing this since march :)
<dobey> vryc: i don't know how it works exactly. i guess you need to talk to the translators group then. we just pull the po files from launchpad translations
<dobey> which reminds me that i need to upload a new pot file soon
<jblount> dpm: ^^ Can you help out here?
 * jblount smacks his head when he realizes how late it is in Berlin
<vryc> ok, than you, it just drives me crazy :) it took me 15 min to translate and 3 hours to look for someone to accept the file :-S I guess I will just flush it down the toilet
<CardinalFang> statik, tree is finished.  tool is yours.
<jblount> vryc: Instead of the toilet, feel free to send it to joshua@canonical.com, I can try to chase someone down for you :)
<dobey> jblount: i think dpm is in gran canaria
<jblount> dobey: Oh, right on. Still probably out of touch right now, hopefully everyone is out drinking or having fun
<dobey> yeah
<vryc> jblount, Thank you I will mail it to you
<jblount> vryc: No problem, thanks for your help!
<statik> thanks CardinalFang
<Chipaca> can anybody confirm that the client is started as root on install?
<dobey> Chipaca: how do you mean?
<dobey> Chipaca: the packages do not run the client, so no, it wouldn't be automatically run as root
<Chipaca> dobey: we have had several users report bugs where the cause was that ~/Ubuntu\ One was owned by root
<Chipaca> dobey: and now Wise Ferret on the forums confirms this
<Chipaca> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1206730
<jblount> Chipaca: Doesn't that say that it's created by his user, not root?
<Chipaca> rmcbride: I have the impression you have a host of virginal ubuntu installs hanging around. Could you try for this issue?
<Chipaca> jblount: after he nuked it and restarted, it got created ok
<rmcbride> Chipaca: looking at backscroll
<Chipaca> jblount: the installation ended with a folder owned by root
<dobey> Chipaca: perhaps people are root inside a terminal and starting it from there immediately after installing?
<Chipaca> I'll ask
<Chipaca> that would be ... less than smart
<rmcbride> Chipaca: I can't think of anything else it would be. The client always creates teh Ubuntu One folder under the user account... can't duplicate the "owned by root" scenario described
<Chipaca> rmcbride: figures
<dobey> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=69053 <- not me :(
<Chipaca> I suspect Mr. dobey has the truth of the matter
<Chipaca> dobey: you sure? :)
<dobey> the only way it could be owned by root is if they're running as root, or their dbus config is screwed up and the syncdaemon is getting started as root by dbus
<dobey> which would be super odd
<dobey> Chipaca: i'm not french, and i hate php/web "programming" :)
<Chipaca> dobey: are you *sure*? :-P
<dobey> also, i am definitely not 38
<Chipaca> dobey: don't you sometimes wake up feeling dirty?
<dobey> jcastro: ping
<dobey> although he's probably drinking in las palmas right now too
<leoquant> hi, whats the correct PPA for ubuntone? : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta?
<Chipaca> leoquant: that's a good one, yes
<leoquant> I ask because the update stay's untouched/grey in the update manager
<jblount> leoquant: The packages were split to make it nicer for other projects, if you install ubuntuone-client-gnome it should sort things for you.
<Chipaca> leoquant: the fix for that should be ready soon
<jblount> dobey: ^^ What is the science for this?
<Chipaca> leoquant: otherwise, yeah, install ubuntuone-client-gnome and be happy :)
<dobey> i don't know why the update-manager thing is broken
<leoquant> ok thx
<dobey> best i can guess is that update-manager isn't as smart as it should be
<jblount> heh
<statik> i think upgrade doesn't install new packages
<statik> only dist-upgrade does
<statik> so maybe the packages are held because update-manager doesn't want to install the new ones
<dobey> statik: if that were the case, it would pop up the "You need a partial upgrade" thing
<statik> ah, true
<dobey> statik: but upgrade does pull new packages if needed.
<jblount> dobey: I was more meaning, should we let users know how to upgrade through this change?
<dobey> jblount: it should "just work"
<dobey> jblount: if it doesn't, it's a bug :)
<jblount> dobey: I love your quote marks :)
<statik> jblount: i asked rmcbride to add a dependency to pull in the gnome client also so existing users get a smooth upgrade
<jblount> statik: Neat
<statik> for a couple of weeks anyway, then we could drop it again
<statik> if I do 'cat licenseheader.txt >> foo.py', it is appended to the end of the file. is there a trick for inserting a file at the beginning of another file?
<jblount> vryc: Just got your mail, thanks again!
<dobey> a circular dep might break update-manager
<vryc> jblount, I thank you. Hope I can help soon with something else.
<CardinalFang> statik, no.  $ cat foo.py >> licenseholder.txt-copy; mv ...
<dobey> statik: use emacs and create a keybinding for "insert license header text" :)
<Chipaca> statik: perl -0777 -pi~ -we 'if (defined $header) {s/^/$header/} else {our $header=$_}' header onefile twofile threefile
<sid_> Is there no way to just add folders to the cloud by adding softlinks into the default ubuntu one folder?
<sid_> Like in DropBox
<Chipaca> statik: that leaves a spurious backup header~ file
<Chipaca> statik: you can avoid that and all backups by dropping the ~ from -pi~
<Chipaca> sid_: nope
<statik> thanks
<sid_> Chipaca: Can we expect that feature soon
<sid_> ?
<Chipaca> sid_: give me a second
<Xpistos|work> So, where can I go to get some good info on UbuntuOne and what I am going to do with it?
<Chipaca> sid_: in short: symlinks are going to be supported as symlinks, not as things to be followed; there also will be support for syncing arbitrary folders
<sid_> Cool... Also an exclusion list for filtering may be a good idea
<Chipaca> sid_: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/598
<Chipaca> sid_: filtering is part of what we've called "policy", and that is for later too
<Chipaca> sid_: policy is things like priorities in up/downloads, limits, conditionals, etc
<sid_> Thats cool...Thanks
<Chipaca> sid_: in the meanwhile, you might try doing things backwards, i.e. moving things into the ubuntu one tree and symlinking back to them
<Chipaca> sid_: if space is a problem for that to work, you can do
<jblount> Xpistos|work: I really like reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne, it has a ton of great info.
<Chipaca> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/76321
<Chipaca> that
<jblount> Xpistos|work: As far as what you will do with it, I don't know if we have a way to tell the future yet :)
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: in my experience, you're going to try editing things in there, and the syncdaemon will go all crazy, and create conflict files about it, and you'll get upset. But we're fixing that issue already :)
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: meanwhile, don't use vi to edit things inside the ubuntu one tree
<Chipaca> the stuff it does with .swp files really drives the current syncdaemon crazy :-/
<Chipaca> vim, that is
<Xpistos|work> jblount: Thanks for that link and why can't we tell the future? ;-)
<Xpistos|work> Chipaca: Thank you much.
<sid_> Chipaca: yeah but thats not user friendly.... Also will there be a facility to get back old files... Just in case we deleted them by mistake? That can be good too )
<jblount> Xpistos|work: Hmm. I'm not sure, but I think maybe someone is working on it ;)
<Xpistos|work> jblount: I knew you were going to say that.
<Chipaca> sid_: agreed, it's a workaround while we get the feature in place
<sid_> K
<Chipaca> sid_: there will be undo at some point, also
<Xpistos|work> I heard Aq talking about it on Linux Outlaws and I started to think that maybe this just isn't a dropbox clone. Maybe we got something special here!
<sid_> I mean the coolest thing is to have your dev workspace linked into UbuntuOne and press ctrl-s in the editor and it just syncs.... :)
<sid_> Chipaca: Thanks again
<Chipaca> sid_: the issue seems to be mostly with vim
<Chipaca> sid_: the issue re editing inside the tree
<Xpistos|work> Can I change the location of the folder on my system without messing up any functionality?
<dobey> http://twitter.com/TotallyEpic/statuses/2516192772
<dobey> heh
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/76321
<dobey> Xpistos|work: we don't support that yet, no
<jblount> Xpistos|work: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/76321
<jblount> heh
<Chipaca> :)
 * jblount starts to bookmark a few FAQs for future use
<dobey> but we're very responsive to questions :)
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: that question shows you how you can do it
<sid_> That is so cool
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: it's not an option in the gui, is what dobey meant; the method detailed in that question is basically tricking the syncdaemon into doing what you want
<Chipaca> jblount: if I say that question is a faq, will it list it in the faqs? it seems to want to answer the person who asked the question with "this is a faq, go away" or something
<Chipaca> jblount: "it" being launchpad
<natewiebe13> Chipaca: is 0.90.3+r66 in the ppa
<natewiebe13> Chipaca: or where can i get it from?
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: good question
<dobey> natewiebe13: it's in the nightlies
<natewiebe13> url?
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: same as beta, but /nightlies
<dobey> rmcbride: ^ can we sync that to beta, or is there another update in the works for today?
<dobey> natewiebe13: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<rmcbride> dobey: another update is in work
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: the key is the same, so you can skip that bit
<dobey> rmcbride: coolness
<rmcbride> dobey: and pending a 10 hour queue :/
<natewiebe13> awesome thangks
<natewiebe13> *thanks
<jblount> Chipaca: I'm a bit confused about this myself, perhaps joshuahoover can be of some assistance
<dobey> rmcbride: fail :(
<jblount> joshuahoover: Hi! How can Chipaca make an exisiting lp answer a FAQ?
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: nightlies might break, so you might want to change it permanently
<natewiebe13> this should fix the segmentation fault though?
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: allegedly :)
<joshuahoover> jblount: i haven't converted one before...i normally create a new one and then reference that new FAQ
<dobey> natewiebe13: it does, yes
<dobey> jblount: "convert"?
<dpm> jblount: hm, the guy asking about translations earlier on is gone. dobey: unfortunately, I did not go GUADEC this time
<dpm> does anyone know who that was? Basically, to answer his question, he should go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+pots/ubuntuone-client/cs/+translate, and if he's can start adding suggestions. He should then get in touch with the Czech translation team at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-cs to review them
<natewiebe13> great.. once again.. love this project
<dobey> jblount: just mention it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne i guess
<jblount> dobey: Shouldn't I be able to say, "ah! this is a good lp answer, I should make it a LP FAQ"
<Chipaca> dobey: I thought I was on r66 this morning when it crashed, but I'm not certain so I'm staying quiet about it :)
<dobey> dpm: i don't know his name/lpid
<Chipaca> jblount: +1
<joshuahoover> jblount, Chipaca: if you want to convert a question into an FAQ, you go to the question and then on the right side of links you select "This is a FAQ"...not sure what happens after you click that though
<dobey> Chipaca: you could have had new packages, and old code :)
<jblount> dpm: Thanks for checking in on us! I think he just was sad about waiting for approval, so I put up the .po file myself and will follow through the process. Good experience for me, and didn't want to lose his translation for my lack of experience.
<dobey> Chipaca: since upgrading doesn't restart nautilus
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: exactly, it looks like "this is a faq" tells the *user* that the question is a faq already
<dobey> jblount: launchpad has "FAQs" ?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: which isn't what we wanted at all
<jblount> Chipaca: Maybe this is a LP bug
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ahhh...got it
<Chipaca> dobey: ah, that's it; I restarted the client but not the nautilus
<natewiebe13> would you guys reccomend sticking with the beta or nightly ppa?
<jblount> dobey: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faqs
<Chipaca> joshuas: yeah
<joshuahoover> Chipaca, jblount: then i just create a new FAQ and then link from there...not sure if there's a better way than that
<dobey> jblount: ah, interesting
<dpm> jblount: great! if you've got the po file, I can contact the Czech translators to review it, if you want.
<natewiebe13> Chipaca, dobey: would you guys recommend sticking with the nightly or beta ppa?
<Xpistos|work> Chipaca: I am sorry, I don't understand. It is possible to move the folder? How would I go about doing that
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: depends on how confortable you are with coming in here, saying "it broke!", and being ignored :)
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: did you read the question I linked you to?
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: there I explain how to do it
<jblount> dpm: That'd be great, it's already uploaded, I see it here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+imports
<natewiebe13> Chipaca: haha.. so in other words the beta is more stable?
<Xpistos|work> Chipaca: I don't see that link
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: we only push to beta when rmcbride says we've been good children
<dpm> jblount: ok, thanks, I'll tell the Czech guys
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: one second
<natewiebe13> alright
<rmcbride> Chipaca: natewiebe13: currently I'm waiting on the new nightly packages to build
<rmcbride> and then I can test them before posting to Beta
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/76321
<Xpistos|work> Chipaca: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/76321
<jblount> dpm: Neat! Thanks again!
<rmcbride> they introduce a new dependency factor that might cause a problem, so they have to be tested from nightly first
<Chipaca> Xpistos|work: exactly
<rmcbride> Sadly the PPA build queue is ~10 hours long
<rmcbride> at the momment
<Xpistos|work> Sorry, I had to look a few times before I actually found it again. thanks for being patient
<dpm> dobey: jblount: talking about translations, could anyone have a look at bug 330746? Basically, translations are not loaded in the UI, which always appears untranslated. I provided a branch with a patch, but I'm not a Python developer, and it'd be good for non-English users if someone could have a look at that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330746 in ubuntuone-client "User Interface needs to be Translated" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330746
<dpm> and complain at my poor coding skills if necessary
<dobey> dpm: if you have a branch, you should propose it for merging into trunk
<dpm> ok, I'll do
<dobey> dpm: although, you probably need to re-merge with trunk in your branch, as there have been some big changes since then
<dpm> dobey: ok, I'll see if I can do it this evening
<natewiebe13> Chipaca: worked great.. thanks for putting up with my questions
<Chipaca> natewiebe13: enjoy!
<Chipaca> last call for questions, ladies and gentlemen
 * Chipaca leaves in 15 minutes
<dobey> Chipaca: I'll have the Gossling's Black
<Chipaca> dobey: that's with one S, I believe
<dobey> so it is
<dobey> clearly i need more of it
<Chipaca> dobey: sorry, I'm fresh out of Gosling's
<dobey> best go to the packy then
<jblount> dobey: *cough* https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/396647 *cough*
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396647 in ubuntuone-client "Please, fix ubuntuone icon in documentation" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dobey> uh
<jblount> dobey: Do you want me to try with a real install (not a live cd thing) ? Does that make it different?
<dobey> it shouldn't
<dobey> i'm about to try on my shiny new kneetop
<jblount> dobey: You and your miniature computers.
<rmcbride> haha "kneetop"
<dobey> jblount: i get an icon when i install
 * rmcbride hides
<Chipaca> File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 64, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3
<jblount> dobey: Jaunty/Karmic ?
<dobey> jblount: jaunty
<dobey> i have to use jaunty on it, because of the video card :-/
<jblount> dobey: Strange, I'm installing now to see if that provides different results.
<dobey> hi sheepeatingtaz
 * Chipaca waves
<sheepeatingtaz> hi dobey
<ozbolt> hello
<ozbolt> What is the "default keyring"?
<ozbolt> My password doesn't fit
<ozbolt> neither does my account password
<ozbolt> ?
<dobey> ozbolt: you probably created it with a different password when it was created
<dobey> sheepeatingtaz: if you disconnect, and re-connect, with the applet, does it sync your data?
<sheepeatingtaz> dobey: not exactly...
<sheepeatingtaz> I added a single file in nautilus, and a different file throught he web interface
<dobey> sheepeatingtaz: did it at least download the bits that were on the web?
<sheepeatingtaz> dobey: no, the other way around!
<sheepeatingtaz> file added in nautilus now appears in the web
<sheepeatingtaz> file added through web is still only viewable on the site
<dobey> sheepeatingtaz: interesting :)
<ozbolt> thanks dobey
<sheepeatingtaz> dobey: apparently so ;-)
<sheepeatingtaz> I'm just going to leave it for a bit, see if things 'catch up'
<stealthbanana> tried looking on launchpad bugs, anyone getting nautilus seg faulting when trying to access ftp, ssh, computers, etc via places?
<dobey> stealthbanana: yes, the bug in question is "Fix Committed". 0.90.3+r66 in the nightlies PPA has the fix, and there's a newer version in the works to end up in nightlies and beta later today
<stealthbanana> great, thanks
<stealthbanana> I'll wait for the beta update
<VK7HSE> 0.90.3+r68 is in the cue to be built for the nightlies ppa
<stealthbanana> Also is it worth mentioning a wee glitch in the web client when using a netbook?
<dobey> stealthbanana: that's what bug reports are for, yes :)
<stealthbanana> http://coronach.adsl24.co.uk/pics/Screenshot-9.png
<stealthbanana> just long file names are kinda hidden and it does not know what  ods file is
<dobey> stealthbanana: indeed. the long filenames issue is known
<VK7HSE> plus the screen resolution wouldn't help either (800x480 on the Eee 701 is a little painful!)
<VK7HSE> in my case! ;)
<dobey> VK7HSE: i guess that was meant for another channel? :P
<dobey> VK7HSE: but resolution was a big reason for not getting a netbook, for me
<VK7HSE> no I was refering to stealthbanana's comment and screen capture...
<VK7HSE> I haven't slept tonight! err.. well its now morning... (utc+10)
<dobey> oh
<stealthbanana> 1024 * 600 AA one
<stealthbanana> sorry on phone
<VK7HSE> LaunchPad seems to be a little slow! https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+build/1109217
<dobey> VK7HSE: yeah, lp can be slow to build sometimes
<CpuWhiz> if i delete/upload a file via the web interface it doesn't want to trigger the client to resync the folder. is it going to check every X min or something?
<VK7HSE> dobey: yes I package for Me TV and I find the best time to upload is around 11am in the morning (local time!)
<dobey> CpuWhiz: no, but there is work going on, on the server side, to tell connected clients that a file was deleted or added via the web
<dobey> CpuWhiz: it is a known issue that is being worked on :)
<dobey> CpuWhiz: a disconnect/reconnect on the client side should have it sync up
<CpuWhiz> or drop some new file in the folder. i searched the tracker for "delete" and i didn't see anything that sounded like it but ok
<CpuWhiz> and the web interface doesn't refresh itself either?
<dobey> not currently, but there is also a new web ui being worked on as well :)
<dobey> and yeah, the launchpad search feature isn't that great
<VK7HSE> all in good time! ;)
<CpuWhiz> is the old one that bad? it's a total rewrite? or by "new" you mean improved version of the current one
<jblount> CpuWhiz: the new one is mostly a rewrite. Most of the internals will be the same, it's just a fresh batch of html and css for the front end
<patricksan> hey guys, I tried to install the ubuntuone today in my company, but there I had proxy. I could not start the client. At home without Proxy, it is working ok.
<dobey> patricksan: where does it fail exactly?
<patricksan> it was the first time that I was installing. So it was before I receive the message to add the computer. At my company I didn't receive this page in the mozilla. The client also didn't appears at the panel.
<patricksan> does it make sense.
<trothigar> hi, i'm having problems launching ubuntuone-client-applet
<jblount> trothigar: Hi! What exactly is going wrong?
<trothigar> jblount, i can't launch the program
<trothigar> jblount, when i do it from the terminal i get no output
<trothigar> jblount, but it doesn't quit
<jblount> trothigar: Yikes! Is this the first time you are installing the client?
<trothigar> jblount, yes, it installed correctly  (i assume) first time
<dobey> patricksan: ah, did mozilla open and give you an error then?
<trothigar> jblount, however i didn't sign up to a service until after i launched it for the first time
<patricksan> no, mozilla didn't open.
<trothigar> jblount, mozilla opened showed me a local page then redirected to the subscription options (2gb or 10gb)
<dobey> patricksan: oh ok. perhaps that is a different issue unrelated to the proxy then.
<patricksan> dobey: should I open it as a bug? Is there any file that I could send to help?
<jblount> trothigar: This sounds like a familiar problem, one moment...
<dobey> i think there is probably already at least 3 bugs opened about it :)
<jblount> trothigar: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet/+bug/396643/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396643 in ubunet "Oauth confirmation w/o subscription should redirect nicely" [Medium,Triaged]
<jblount> trothigar: those instructions should sort things for you, basically you need a subscription (even if it's only the free one) for the oauth authentication magic to happen :)
<jblount> dobey: I finally finished testing that icon in menu thing, I'm still not getting it on a full install.
<jblount> dobey: I was hoping that Jaunty + all updates would fix it for me, but I still see that missing icon thing.
<trothigar> jblount, thanks, its working now
<dobey> jblount: someone just filed a bug about it. there must be a bug in the panel that doesn't always occur
<jblount> trothigar: Great!
<dobey> brb
<dabbler> BTW will ubuntuone work with Kubuntu and if not, when?  thx
<jblount> dabbler: define "work" :)
<dabbler> will not install
<dabbler> cannot finf synaptic  LOL
<dabbler> find
<trothigar> if you put a symlink inside "ubuntu one" to a folder will it just copy the symlink or the stuff inside as well, is a hardlink the solution?
<jblount> trothigar: We don't follow symlinks, but do have plans to sync arbritrary directories.
<trothigar> jblount, a hardlink would work though?
<jblount> trothigar: The work around now would be to move the folders into your ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ directory, then symlink them to the location they used to be.
<jblount> trothigar: I don't think I'm familiar with 'hardlink'
<jblount> verterok: ^^ ?
<trothigar> jblount, its when you create a symlink which points to the data directly on the disk ( i don't get the internals)
<dabbler> please guys...will Ubuntuone function under Kubuntu ?
<trothigar> jblount, if you remove the file/folder will disappear as well.
<verterok> jblount, trothigar: I don't know the details of how python handles hardlinks, but if python think it's a file/dir, syncdaemon 'll sync it
<dabbler> KDE 4.3 to be specific
<verterok> dabbler: it works on Kubuntu
<trothigar> verterok, thanks
<verterok> trothigar: np :)
<dabbler> ok ty
<verterok> ok.. /me goes back to coding this hashqueue thingy
<jblount> verterok: Thanks, sorry to distract :)
<verterok> jblount: at all, glad to help
<verterok> jdobrien: just finishing some tests ;)
<jdobrien> verterok: ?
<verterok> jdobrien: oops, jblount ^
<jdobrien> hehe
<verterok> jdobrien: sorry :)
 * verterok stabs tab completion
<jblount> verterok: Now you've distracted jdobrien !
<verterok> jblount: never!
 * Ng curious what the upgrade strategy is for the PPA deb when people go 9.04->9.10
<rmcbride> Ng: currently I believe we've got the numbering correct so that they would get upgraded to the 9.10 version of the package.
<Ng> rmcbride: won't update-manager disable the ppa?
<rmcbride> Ng: ah
<rmcbride> Ng: I was thinking the PPA version of each, as opposed to the release verison
<statik> Ng: ubuntuone-client is already in 9.10 universe and working it's way toward main if we can get the bugs fixed fast enough
<statik> we'll probably completely delete ubuntuone-ppa package when karmic hits beta
 * Ng nods
<m68k> anyone having problems accessing desktop icons or places?
<__lucio__> m68k: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/396742 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396742 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_str_hash() (dup-of: 395710)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 395710 in ubuntuone-client "Opening "Places/Computer" nautilus crash with Segmentation fault" [Critical,Fix committed]
<dobey> m68k: r66 of ubuntuone-client fixes it (in the build queue for the PPA)
<kklimonda> dobey: can you somehow push it? there are over 100 builds in ppa builders atm :/
<dobey> statik: i think it might be useful to keep around, for people that want to use nightlies or something
<dobey> kklimonda: i wish i could
<m68k> where do find this r66?
<dobey> m68k: that's the revision number. an update will be in the ppa with that number or higher (0.90.3+r66 or higher)
<kklimonda> dobey: u1 team has no connections with LP admins? i.e. you can't ask them personally? I thought you were all one big, happy family :)
<statik> dobey: sure
 * jblount joins #ubuntu-meeting
<BUGabundo> ola
<statik> for anyone who is interested, the ubuntu community council meeting is starting up over in #ubuntu-meeting, there is an ubuntuone topic on the agenda again I believe
<jcastro> dobey: pong, what's up
<dobey> jcastro: i realized you weren't around, so i @dented you instead :)
<jcastro> oh
<dobey> jcastro: wondering if there's any way i can claim "dobey" on ubuntu forums, since it's not me, and he seems to be inactive
<dabbler> can someone help me with a key for Ubuntuone?
<dabbler> need a key to install the software
<dobey> key?
<dobey> we don't require a key to install the software
<dabbler> i'm using Kubuntu and error I get is something to do with authentication
<dobey> you've installed it, but you get an error trying to run it?
<dobey> can you clarify what the specific error is?
<dabbler> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4DA51AF64BD0ECAE
<BUGabundo> dabbler: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4DA51AF64BD0ECAE
<dabbler> thx
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn
<thekorn> hi BUGabundo
<dobey> oh, you didn't install the ppa package, but added it manually
<dobey> it's not really an error, but a warning
<dabbler> public key "Launchpad Private PPA for Ubunet" imported
<dabbler> ok...works
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: ?!?!??!?!
<BUGabundo> OMG!!!
<BUGabundo> you ARE BACK gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: for a little while
<gnomefreak> :)
<kklimonda> heh, I had to remove ubuntuone-client-gnome to get access to mounted ftp share.. I couldn't use it though ~/.gvfs/ :/
<BUGabundo> lol
<m68k> just updated the ppa, still cannot access places.  any ideas?
<dobey> m68k: the new version is not in the beta ppa yet
<dabbler> just installed under KDE but no menu item...pls help me with command line executable for KDE
<dobey> dabbler: you need to install ubuntuone-client-gnome as well
<dabbler> ah ok thx
<m68k> dobey, i updated with r68 from the nighlies
<dobey> m68k: what does "dpkg -l ubuntuone-client-gnome" say?
<dobey> r68 isn't built yet
<dobey> but if you do have r66, and nautilus crashed, it is probably because you hadn't restarted nautilus afterward, and since it crashed, it will probably work again :)
<m68k> it says "No packages found matching ubuntuone-client-gnome"
<syngin> hey folks
<dobey> m68k: then you don't have the nautilus extension installed, and so any nautilus crash can't be us, right? :)
<dobey> hi syngin
<m68k> couldn't find r66, this was the place recommended... https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<dobey> m68k: you added the sources listed there to your apt config?
<dobey> m68k: and then did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<m68k> aye, added to apt config
<dobey> or apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome ?
<m68k> i thought ut updated through the update manager
<dobey> m68k: the more gnome-specific bits were split out into a separate package, so that when we add kde support we can also have a -kde package, and avoid having each desktop depend on the other
<dobey> m68k: and the upgrade doesn't pull in ubuntuone-client-gnome automatically if you didn't already have it :-/
<m68k> updating through nautilus gives me an "unable to lock list directory" error
<dobey> m68k: so i guess you need to install ubuntuone-client-gnome now
<dobey> i don't know what "updating through nautilus" means... afaik it doesn't have an updater
<m68k> installing the gnome client now.  i had forgotten to add sudo :P
<jblount> m68k: Don't be sad, I do that all the time
<jblount> :)
<m68k> progress... ubuntu one now appears under apps!
<jblount> huzzah!
<jamesjedimaster> hi, this ubuntu one will also run on kubuntu?
<m68k> thanks for the help.  i'll be back in a moment.
<m68k> i've got ubuntu one working now. but i need some help getting my "places" back.
<dobey> mjanos: your 'places'?
<dobey> err
<dobey> m68k: your places?
<m68k> no window opens when i click on documents, music, desktop, etc.
<m68k> nor can i actually click on the desktop icons
<dobey> weird
<dobey> and if you do "pkill -9 nautilus" in a terminal, do they come back?
<BUGabundo> wasn't kklimonda saying the same thing ?
<dobey> no
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: mine problem is restricted to remote shares I think
<dobey> kklimonda: your problem is that it's crashing, right?
<m68k> dobey, that lets me open a window but all of my desktop icons disappeared
<kklimonda> dobey: yes
<dobey> m68k: they don't come back?
<dobey> kklimonda: right, you haven't installed the new version then i guess. and computer:/// would crash for you as well
<rmcbride> dobey: revno 66 did not make it over to BETA from nightly before the rebuild with the temporary dependency patch. And of course the PPA is not looking like THAT is going to build before Midnight EST
<rmcbride> hmm one sec
<rmcbride> Nope, the copy package interface also does not show it for me to copy. meh
<dobey> rmcbride: yeah, i tried to copy it earlier and couldn't see it
<dobey> rmcbride: but if you add the nightlies ppa, it's installable (and you can browse the url to install it as well)
<rmcbride> Yea that is true
<dobey> browse http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu that is
<dobey> anyway, i gotta go work on my truck
<dobey> later
<rmcbride> Yea my dinner is done. Have fun
#ubuntuone 2009-07-08
<Ng> what does it mean if I have a bunch of .conflict files in my U1 directories?
<Ng> I just synced to a new laptop and most of the files have a .conflict
<cainram> just got going with UbuntuOne - does anyone know how to send an invitation
<cainram> ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> cainram: do you need me to send anyone an invite?
<cainram> well, I'm at my LUG meeting and I'd like for my LUG mates to get set up
<cainram> I don't know if three invites is too much to ask of a stranger
<jblount> cainram: Just share a folder with their email address via the web interface, that'll set them up.
<cainram> ahhhh.... That's what I was looking for, thanks!
<BUGabundo> jblount: :(
<BUGabundo> you stole my quota !
<M25> when I sync some files to my ubuntuone account, do those files in that folder stay on my computer?  or are they exclusively in the cloud, and I won't have to worry about them taking up space?
<statik> they stay on your computer
<M25> right, thanks
<Crewsr3> So I got my invite to ubuntuone today, installed the client.  I want to upload a folder with all of the subfolders.  How do I do that?
<jblount> Crewsr3: putting it into ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ woudl be a good start :)
<Crewsr3> jblount, thanks, figured it out
<jblount> Crewsr3: No worries, most of us are in European or East Coast US timezones, so sometimes responding takes a while here :)
<Crewsr3> jblount, so I was thinking of syncing my photos folder, so I just move the folder to the /ubuntu one/my files folder and then it will upload them and keep them synced between computers?
<Crewsr3> jblount, thanks for getting back to me
<d1b> hia just wanted to check that the ubuntuone client is open sourcey -> is it ?
<jblount> d1b: Sure is! https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client (note the bit that says
<jblount> Licenses: GNU GPL v3 )
<d1b> jblount: yummy. will put this on said server then!
<nellmathew> hey guys, i was wondering: i just got my invitation, are the permissions for my "ubuntu one" folder supposed to be access only? (no create/delete ?)
<kklimonda> nellmathew: the idea is that you shouldn't create any folders in Ubuntu One/ but only in My Files/ and Shared With Me/Subfolder/
<nellmathew> kklimonda: ah alright, makes sense. thanks for the info!
<d1b> um is there a cli version of ubuntu one ?
<kklimonda> d1b: there are u1sdtool and u1sync commands
<d1b> any issues with using it on a server then ?
<d1b> im seeing a bug re filling /tmp
<d1b> (filled)
<__lucio__> d1b: we are working on releasing a tool we have that works like ftp
<d1b> ok.
<deserted> hey d1b
<deserted> __lucio__: any plans for a FUSE client to allow mounting as remote drive?
<__lucio__> deserted: not really. we have the filesystem that gives better performance for the client applications and if you want fuse, you can re mount the fs with fuse
<facundobatista> Buen día!
<jblount> Yo!
<rapha> Hi
<rapha> How can I change my Ubuntu One folder name?
<statik> moshi moshi
<__lucio__> rapha: theres a question about that. right now you need to have a folder (or link) named like that. But the link can point to somewhere else
<rapha> okay, then i can just put the link into .hidden ... that'll work
<rapha> thanks!
<mattgriffin> anyone else getting "Authentication Failed" from the sync client?
<rapha> bye!
<__lucio__> good morning everyone. im face today.
<rmcbride> mattgriffin: I just upgraded from nightlies and had no auth problems.
<mattgriffin> rmcbride: were you having auth issues before?
<rmcbride> mattgriffin: Was still connected before I did the upgrade, checking the other text boxen now
<rmcbride> mattgriffin: no indication of issues in any logs. I'm finishing up the checklist on nightlies for rollout to beta, I'll poke at it more in the process
<CardinalFang> Dear Twisted, I'm sorry for all the scowling and grumbling I've done since I first met you half a decade ago.  You are wonderful.
<jblount> CardinalFang: This would be the perfect sort of thing for a Twitter status update.
<CardinalFang> Deat Twitter, I still hate you.
<elky> that would also be a good twitter update.
 * CardinalFang tweets and scowls.
<CardinalFang> jblount: PUG ce soir, yesno?
<CardinalFang> I don't really hate twitter.  I just don't use it for personal stuff.  I probably have more accounts than is healthy.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Sadly, no, I have another engagement. No one replied to your call for talks either, I wonder if anyone is planning on attending.
<CardinalFang> Ugh.  I count 50 accounts.
<jblount> CardinalFang: This is not healthy, you should seek professional help. May I recommend anyone calling themselves "social media expert" ?
<pfibiger> CardinalFang: but how many of those are just zipcodes? :)
<CardinalFang> pfibiger: 47.  One container, one for me, one for cafe.
<pfibiger> CardinalFang: well, break crime down to streets, or blocks
<pfibiger> then you'll have twitter accounts :)
<CardinalFang> zip+4
<CardinalFang> I have to solve the CAPTCHA, so more than this is unlikely.
<CardinalFang> me!
<CardinalFang> Oh, wait....
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> ( CardinalFang forgot the magic words)
<jblount> Please say me if you are here for the desktop+ meeting
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<teknico> so who's first, jblount or CardinalFang? :-)
<dobey> me
<teknico> dobey, no, not you ;-)
<statik> me
 * CardinalFang prepares to rochambeau.
<jblount> aq's connection is down
<vds> me
<jblount> urbanape: ?
<jblount> DONE: Bug triage, code review, fixing small mistake branch, bothering poor pfibiger about rollouts, talking about upgrade paths with jdo and mattgriffin, talking about plan of attack for /files/new with statik and urbanape
<urbanape> me
<jblount> TODO: #371839, need to sort out what we need for upgrade path so we can get copy rolling, need to figure out a plan for non-subscribed oauth bug
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: tag!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Got PQM talking and landed code.  Figured out how to use SSL for pairing tool and that only Twisted has SSL that is flexible enough.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Changing networking code from asyncore to Twisted.  The minloop will be ha
<CardinalFang> ppier; asyncore and GTK hate each other.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: nil
<CardinalFang> (car (cdr mtg))  ->  teknico
<teknico> DONE: completed supporting the Django test client for unit testing views, discussed with thisfred and markgsaye how to best unit test the contacts web views
<teknico> TODO: finishing to write the unit tests for the contacts web views
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: dobey
<dobey>  DONE: Removed --signup option in applet, Fixed small server deployment problem, Fixed typo in Nautilus extension
<dobey> TODO: Fix xdg-open failure handling
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> statik: your roll
<statik> DONE: a bunch of reviews and phone calls TODO: get desktopcouch code released and work on converting to spawning BLCK: nope
<statik> vds is next i think
<vds> DONE: started a branch for read-only sync, which has just been approved, reviewed the roadmap mark and all the others, started a branch to disable contact merging, nearly finished, worked with Chipaca and facundobatista to fix a problem with my local ubuntu one file sharing
<vds> TODO: land the first branch I mentioned, continue on the second branch and propose it for review.
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> next urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Merged aquarius' branches together into my branch with local uuids for Bindwood. Reviewed and approved a few branches as on-call reviewer.
<urbanape> TODO: Propagate deletion tokens, rather than deleting from Couch. Differentiating between different bookmark types on pull. Get back some context for the ubunet new files UI.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> Next: '()
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<urbanape> is aquarius out today?
<jblount> urbanape: His connection is down, according to the Twitter.
<teknico> oh right, I forgot the roadmap review, and the code review duty :-)
<urbanape> jblount: ah, so.
<jblount> Speaking of which, I need to step away for the, "Oh, it's 10am, I've been working for 3 hours and haven't had a shower yet" break.
<urbanape> statik: any sense of how demo-complete Bindwood is? My most recent branch has pretty much all outstanding work merged in. Dunno if aquarius has anything else local.
<statik> urbanape: oh, i have no idea
<urbanape> k. I'm not sure what the demo script entails.
<urbanape> SteveA: ping
<vds> Chipaca: are you on face duty today too?
<dobey> vds: he was yesterday
<vds> dobey: yes, the topic still says he's the "one"
<Chipaca> vds: no, why?
<Chipaca> hmm!
<Chipaca> but I unset that before leaving
<Chipaca> didn't I?
<dobey> no
<vds> dobey: just updated the client but it doesn't connect
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 64, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3 | Your friendly community help contact for today is: __lucio__
<dobey> and i don't think we should put it in the topic anyway
<vds> dobey: how do the users know who to ping?
<dobey> vds: the users shouldn't have to ping a specific person. and that person is supposed to be paying attention to IRC to answer questions anyway
<Chipaca> dobey: putting it on the topic makes discoverable the fact that every day a different person will be paying attention
<vds> dobey: well, true but the person is not supposed to do just that
<Chipaca> dobey: as opposed to us all having a personality disorder
<__lucio__> vds: i am
<dobey> Chipaca: the former does not preclude the latter ;)
<vds> hi __lucio__
<Chipaca> dobey: agreed :)
<vds> __lucio__: as I was saying before, I've updated the client just now and it doesn't connect anymore
<vds> __lucio__: can you help me?
 * vds waiting for pqm and has time to waste bothering the others
<dobey> rmcbride: i say we put the new revision in beta anyway, just to fix the crashing issue. the number of duplicates for it is crazy, and continually increasing
<dobey> vds: do the logs tell you anything useful? auth failed?
<__lucio__> vds: i can try. lets see the logs.
<vds> __lucio__: nothing on the syncdaemon log but
<__lucio__> (suspense)
<vds> __lucio__: http://pastebin.com/m208c6e09
<vds> sorry was pasting the log of oauth
<dobey> oh
<__lucio__> dobey: UbuntuOne.Client.Applet DBusError: The name :1.661 was not provided by any .service files ?
<dobey> vds: syncdaemon not running?
<dobey> __lucio__: yeah, looks like syncdaemon is probably failing to start
<vds> dobey: how do start it manually?
<dobey> vds: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<__lucio__> vds: do you have the syncdaemon.log file?
<vds> __lucio__: yes
<__lucio__> can i see it?
<dobey> it's probably an error that's not getting logged
<vds> http://pastebin.com/d669f48a7
<vds> it is getting logged it seems
<__lucio__> mmh
<verterok> vds: hi, did you deleted or played with the syncdaemon metadata directory? :)
<__lucio__> vds: i cant repeat the answer i got when showing this to the guilty party. im a gentleman.
<vds> in a call sorry
<verterok> vds: ok, let me know when you'r done, I would like to know the steps to reproduce the error
 * jblount looks at http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify with interest
<dobey> i don't think it works so well with ssh+screen+irssi
<jblount> dobey: It says that if I rock ssh -x to forward the x traffic, it'll work... I'll let you know in a second :)
<vds> verterok: back
<verterok> vds: did you "touched" anything inside ~/.cache/ubutnuone/syncdaemon?
<dobey> jblount: i have serious doubts
<verterok> vds: that error means that your shares metadata was upgraded from version 0, but you don't have the .version file with the version, so it's trying to upgrade the metadata again
<vds> verterok: I've restored .cache .config and Ubuntu One from a backup
<vds> verterok: so yes
<verterok> vds: oooh
<jblount> dobey: Could you talk @ me again, to test?
<dobey> jblount: no
<vds> verterok: "oooh" is usually bad, right?
<vds> :)
<verterok> sort of :)
<verterok> vds: looks like your backup is missing a file: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/.version
<jblount> dobey: heh, "/bin/sh: notify-send: not found".. at least I know how to fix that.
<verterok> vds: so syncdaemon is trying to upgrade the metadata based on that information, but you already have a 0.bkp directory (from a previous upgrade)
<dobey> apparently i need to take more breaks from the keyboard
<verterok> vds: if your My Files and shares are in sync (or you don't care ;), I'ld recommend delete all the metadata, rm -Rf ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon and start with a clean env
<vds> verterok: ok thanks
<verterok> vds: sure, np :)
<vds> verterok: confirm it is connecting now
<verterok> great!
<thisfred> RD @jorge CouchDB session is pretty full, lots of interest from people. #gcds
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> lucio: raincheck?
<thisfred> ah wrong # :)
<dobey> thisfred: when are you moving to the land of the "free" btw?
<dobey> maybe i should write a quick python script that marks all new nautilus crash bugs as dups
<dobey> would save me the hassle of typing " duplicate 395710" all the time :)
<thisfred> dobey: the 30th already!
<thisfred> just signed up for the dc and baltimore python user groups :)
<dobey> thisfred: cool
<thisfred> yeah the appartment looks ok, from the few photos we saw, and it's in a nice area
<thisfred> very exciting
<dobey> cool
<jblount> Time for some lunching.
<dobey> "we want to thank you for being a great customer, so we want to ask you to give us more money!"
<dobey> and i think the person that called me was indian, trying very hard to suppress her accent, and had a cleft palate
<mercutio22_> hello there folks. So let me get this, all I have to do is install ubuntu one in two machines and I have to stop worrying about which computer I last edited that text file?
<mercutio22_> provided the file is inside the ubuntuone folder?
<dobey> basically
<mercutio22_> cool
<mercutio22_> so the file is uploaded automatically?
<mercutio22_> and downloaded automatically at the second machine?
<thisfred> as long as the client is running on both, yes.
<mercutio22_> sweet
<dobey> provided there are no bugs that prevent it and both have the client running and connected, yes
<dobey> we /are/ actually in beta (unlike all those other 'beta' services that have been 'beta' for 3+ years)
<thisfred> well, we are in beta, but that is how it should work :)
<mercutio22_> nice! lets do it
<mercutio22_> are there any bugs related to overwriting newer files with old files? Thats what worries me most
<dobey> mercutio22_: i wouldn't recommend using it as a primary storage location for data, until we are no longer 'beta' :)
<mercutio22_> dobey, ok. I will back it up
<Tm_T> I know I have asked this before but here I go again: what is the status of Kubuntu/KDE support? Last time I tried, it still couldn't run (1 or 2 months in Intrepid now) and I get more and more questions regarding it
<Tm_T> so, if I get information if it is or will be supported some way, I would love to share the info forward then
<dobey> Tm_T: there are definitely people using the applet and sync daemon on kubuntu under kde.
<Tm_T> hmm, so it should work?
<Tm_T> I cannot test it myself, so...
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it will work
<Tm_T> ok, will keep that in mind then, thanks
<dobey> Tm_T: if there are specific issues you encounter that prevent it from working, please file them either as new bugs, or against the "we should have a kde client" bug
<phonixor> hi
<dobey> hi
<phonixor> can anyone tell me if its allready possible to add a directory to ubuntuone?
<Tm_T> dobey: will do, just wondered as I haven't heard any specific news since the release week or two
<CardinalFang> phonixor: The answer I have is too easy, so perhaps you should ask another way so we know what you mean.
<dobey> phonixor: how do you mean?
<phonixor> i want to add /home/phonixor/documents
<CardinalFang> Ah, you want to synchronize something that is not inside "Ubuntu One" dir.  Hrm.
<dobey> Tm_T: we don't really have time at this point to do anything specific for KDE, and nobody has submitted any branches to do a KDE-spcific client applet or plasma widget or kioslave or whatever
<Tm_T> dobey: I understand that fully
<dobey> Tm_T: the packaging for ubuntu is updated now to be more easy to allow a separate -kde package which provides the kde bits, though, as i've been working mostly on packaging for like the past week and a half
<dobey> Tm_T: and there is upstream consensus/work going on to have a single keyring system, which will make that much easier to deal with in the future
<Tm_T> dobey: aye, I hope events like gcds will bring these two desktop project monsters to closer collaboration (fd.o is really something to develop)
<dobey> Tm_T: heh, unfortunately i am not in gran canaria to help with that
<Tm_T> dobey: then you're like me, helping as staying away (;
<phonixor> is it possible to add /home/phonixor/documents/ to the synchronization? cause that would be really helpful...
<CardinalFang> phonixor: I am not an expert, but I think your only recourse is to "cd ~; mv documents Ubuntu\ One/; ln -s Ubuntu\ One/documents"
<dobey> phonixor: we don't support syncing arbitrary directories yet, no.
<dobey> CardinalFang: that wouldn't work
<dobey> CardinalFang: has to be under ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ currently as well ;)
<CardinalFang> Ah, right!
<phonixor> what if i would mount the documents dir inside the ubuntuone dir?
<dobey> phonixor: if you put it inside ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ it should sync
<phonixor> dont know if that was clear and if it where the correct words... kinda linux noob :P
<CardinalFang> $ mount --bind olddir newdir  #?  Hmm.  Try it!
<phonixor> okie...
<dobey> phonixor: I wouldn't advise keeping your only copy of data inside Ubuntu One yet though
<phonixor> :P
<phonixor> yeah i figured as much
<dobey> phonixor: we are still in beta, and there are bugs we're trying to fish out and get fixed :)
<phonixor> mmmh more in alpha imho... still very cool
<dobey> well, it's beta. problem is everyone else has distorted the meaning of beta :(
 * dobey kicks google
<phonixor> :P
<phonixor> there not in beta anymore...
<Tm_T> phonixor: some services are
<chuckc> how can i re-add a computer with the uo client?  I deleted the wrong computer on the account/machines page, and now can't connect.
<phonixor> mmmh
<phonixor> sudo mount --bind /home/phonixor/Documents /home/phonixor/Ubuntu One/My Files/Documents
<phonixor> aint working
<dobey> chuckc: remove the token from your keyring using Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<phonixor> maybe i should add qoutes :P
<phonixor> yeah :P
<phonixor> <-- newb
<phonixor> damn it aint syncing :(
<chuckc> dobey, great, added my computer.   I don't see any of my files though.  See them through the web interface.
<chuckc> and see all my computers on account/machines
<chuckc> dobey, er i am reconnecting now, think its ok.
<chuckc> so is there any cli access ? I don't see any uo mounts
<phonixor> does it have sub directory support?
<dobey> chuckc: the local client stores stuff in a local folder. it's not a separate filesystem
<dobey> chuckc: you can just cd ~/Ubuntu\ One/ in a terminal for example
<dobey> chuckc: and u1sdtool is a cli tool to tell the ubuntuone-syncdaemon to connect/disconnect/etc...
<dobey> phonixor: yes. if you make a sub-directory in ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/ it should get synced to the server
<phonixor> aaah
<phonixor> thats the problem :P
<phonixor> you have to do a full refresh :P
<dpm> dobey: thanks for the last review on the enable-translations branch, I've resubmitted the merge proposal as suggested
<phonixor> i was just switching between "my files" and "shared with me", which worked fine for files :P
<phonixor> thanks for the help
<dobey> dpm: great, i'll look at it
<phonixor> is there any kind of help file? or documentation of some kind btw?
<dobey> not really. there's some man pages for the command line tools, and some documentation for some of the APIs we provide in the python modules, but no real end user docs for the desktop integration bits
<phonixor> ok... the mounting thing aint working... its just not syncing...
<phonixor> @dobby aah thats a shame..
<dobey> phonixor: yeah, but we're trying to design/build it to be blatently obvious. it's a hard job to do on *nix though :)
<phonixor> dobey: nice goal... unrealistic... but a nice goal :P
<dobey> phonixor: i think part of the problem is that we use inotify directly
<phonixor> i notify is a directory listner?
<phonixor> sorry i am kind off a newb on whole linux thing
<dobey> it's the file change notification stuff in the linux kernel
<CardinalFang> phonixor: The Linux kernel must not pass inotify events up past mountpoints for bind-ed mounts.  More than one event per action would be bad, so maybe it makes sense.  I *think* pure mounts would work.
<dobey> i think it doesn't work so well for mounts
 * CardinalFang lets dobey take over, as he knows more surely.
<phonixor> i think if i do the mount backwards it might work
 * CardinalFang nods.
<phonixor> lol... why in the hell is it umount instead of unmount anyways :P
<CardinalFang> It's the way the Unix guys creat'ed it.
<CardinalFang> (man creat)
<phonixor> remember me to hit em when i see em...
<jblount> Those crazy Unix guys!
<phonixor> and then kiss em for all the stuff they did do good ^^
<dobey> the beards got in the way
<phonixor> lol
<CardinalFang> They'll probably think you like Plan 9 or Inferno.
<jblount> dobey: Yo, I'm looking into this "I tried to Oauth, but didn't have a subscription so I end up at /plans/" problem. Do you have a proposition for it?
<phonixor> how far/fast does the ubuntuone site refresh/updates itself?
<phonixor> is it ajax based like gmail?
<jblount> phonixor: It won't "refresh itself", you'd have to rock a F5 or similar to refresh the interface
<phonixor> aah... hope that that is on the todo list :P
<jblount> phonixor: It is "ajax based" in bits, but that's kind of another idea. We plan for it to "refresh itself" sometime soonish.
<jblount> phonixor: Yes, it is on a very long todo list :)
<dobey> jblount: your suggestion seemed appropriate
<dobey> jblount: which was to check referrer and put up a useful message
<phonixor> hehe i still have tons of ideas :P
<dobey> jblount: and we should also store referrer in a cookie or something, and redirect back to the oauth page when the user finishes subscribing
<jblount> phonixor: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone :), we love ideas!
<windmill> Hi, just tried to sign up, but the client won't start and there is no message on the command line....   any ideas?
<phonixor> yeah already posted some :P
<dobey> CardinalFang: oh man, plan 9
<jblount> dobey: Neat, I forgot talking about this before.
<dobey> CardinalFang: what is inferno though?
<phonixor> you guys really speak in riddles :P
<jblount> phonixor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_9_from_Bell_Labs
<jblount> phonixor: They usually speak over my head, but I have a quick google trigger ;)
<phonixor> aah thanks
<jblount> np
<phonixor> i think the backwards mount did the trick though :P
<windmill> running ubuntuone-client-applet --signup on the command line gives: Segmentation fault
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 69, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3 | Your friendly community help contact for today is: __lucio__
<windmill> and now it's brought up the page.. very strange
<rmcbride> revno 69 client packages have just been posted to the BETA PPA. Enjoy
<phonixor> joy its working!... now add USB support :P
<CardinalFang> ...and send mail.
<dobey> windmill: hrmm
<dobey> windmill: can you reproduce the segfault reliably?
<phonixor> btw are mount --binds saved during a restart? cause i dont see anything in fstab...
<CardinalFang> phonixor: no
<phonixor> ... damn...
<phonixor> could you make it that way?
<phonixor> or should i add a service that mounts it?
<dobey> you could add it to fstab i guess
<phonixor> mmmh
<phonixor> i have some reading todo then i guess ^^
<CardinalFang> phonixor: /etc/fstab is a boot-time prescription, not a description of the current state.
<phonixor> yeah... but it would be most usefull if it was done at boot..
<phonixor> or should i edit something else then?
<CardinalFang> ahgreed.  do it.
<dobey> phonixor: you'd need to add it to fstab if you want to mount it on boot
<phonixor> yeah trying to find a site with the right syntax for fstab to do just that ^^
<CardinalFang> phonixor: Let's be more specific.  /etc/fstab is read by the "mount" program.  You can always run "mount -a".  It's just ath boot time calls it too.
<CardinalFang> So, you need not reboot to test.
<phonixor> aah thats usefull
<phonixor> thanks
<CardinalFang> Yeah, I can't imagine how to fit the "--bind" part in the options. ....
<dobey> CardinalFang: i think it's the "fstype" bit
<CardinalFang> phonixor: You may need to add it to /etc/init.d/S??local
<phonixor> riddles again :P
<phonixor> i am gonna try fstab first :P
<phonixor> i love the open as administrator thingy :P
<windmill> dobey, I ran it again and it started the browser, so no, I can't reproduce it
<windmill> dobey it does seem to be working now... very strange
<dobey> windmill: probably intermittent dbus-python crash :-/
<phonixor> aww my line is bad :P
<phonixor> /home/phonixor/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files/Documents  /home/phonixor/Documents ext4 rw,exec 0 0
<dobey> well, neither of those is a block device, so yeah
<phonixor> oke lemme try what you said then :P
<jblount> CardinalFang: What do you get when you through 'couchdb' into a bash prompt?
<dobey> phonixor: you want 'none' instead of 'ext4'
<phonixor> cardinalfang: /etc/init.d/S??local does not excist... did you mean inetd.conf by anychange?
<dobey> phonixor: he meant /etc/init.d/rc.local
<phonixor> aaah :P
<CardinalFang> phonixor: ..or  /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local
<CardinalFang> I mixed them.  Sorry.
<phonixor> where did you learn all this stuff?
<phonixor> aah crap... i remember this file
<phonixor> i added gmailnotifie here...
<dobey> CardinalFang: isn't that just a symlink to /etc/init.d/rc.local though? :)
<CardinalFang> Playing with Slackware in 1994.
<phonixor> it screwed my computer :P
<phonixor> prop cause its a gui app..
<CardinalFang> :)
<CardinalFang> jblount: I cannot parse that question.
<CardinalFang> $ couchdb
<CardinalFang> Apache CouchDB needs write permission on the data directory: /var/lib/couchdb/0.8.0
<jblount> CardinalFang: Lo siento, I'm wondering why when I run "couchdb" it crashes, but all of our stuff including lp:desktopcouch works fine
<CardinalFang> jblount: What's the message?
<jblount> CardinalFang: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/213030/
<CardinalFang> jblount: Yes, I get the same on one machine.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Heh, that makes me feel better
<CardinalFang> jblount: $ file /etc/couchdb/*ini    # all say "text" ?
<jblount> CardinalFang: yepper
<jblount> "ASCII English text"
<natewiebe13> what was r69?
<natewiebe13> well, the change in r69
<natewiebe13> __lucio__: im using r68, what did they change in r69?
<__lucio__> natewiebe13: i dont know. let me check
<phonixor> back
<phonixor> and it worked!
<rmcbride> natewiebe13: the only change between 68 and 69 was a spelling error in the nautilus plugin
<phonixor> thanks all
<rmcbride> natewiebe13: it just happened to land before I rolled  new clients out to beta
<natewiebe13> __lucio__: alright.. thanks
<natewiebe13> that always sucks
<rmcbride> __lucio__: oops, should have put you on taht too. ^^
<__lucio__> rmcbride: np, thanks for replying
<phonixor> how are beta invites selected anyways? just first come first served?
<jblount> phonixor: Yes, we are just trying to protect the servers from going down / catching on fire
<phonixor> you mean you have planned the BBQ/stress test for a later date :P
<wicke> ehh... I got my invitation today, I followed the installation guide as far as it helped me... but after I had installed the required software, I got Ubuntu One in my Applications menu, under Internet. I clicked it but nothing happened
<wicke> I can see that the process is running but I can't continue with installation
<__lucio__> wicke: let me see what we can do.
<__lucio__> dobey: ping
<dobey> hi
<wicke> hello
<dobey> wicke: are you using a proxy?
<wicke> no
<wicke> I have NAT if it matters but no proxy
<dobey> a nat should be fine
<dobey> wicke: do you have any errors in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<wicke> hmm...
<wicke> While trying to retrieve the URL:
<wicke> <A HREF="http://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/">http://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/</A>
<wicke> <P>
<wicke> The following error was encountered:
<wicke> <UL>
<wicke> <LI>
<wicke> <STRONG>
<wicke> Unable to forward this request at this time.
<wicke> </STRONG>
<sunnydrake> hello i have question: can i use ubuntu one service to share my file with person who have windows os? and how?
<kklimonda> sunnydrake: not really
<kklimonda> sunnydrake: they would have to use web interface probably
<sunnydrake> kklimonda: i not found any "public access" option in web interface...
<wicke> dopey: nvm, the server was just busy today morning
<dobey>  wicke hrmm. interesting. that one's new to me :)
<kklimonda> sunnydrake: well, they would need an account and a folder shared with you.
<wicke> it's now working
<dobey> wicke: ok, cool
<wicke> thanks
<sunnydrake> kklimonda: ..hmm bad.. :(
<dobey> sunnydrake: we only support sharing of folders at the moment, and not arbitrary public shares
<sunnydrake> dobey: any plans for future or it not planned at all(as can impact traffic cost)?
<rapha> Hi again
<rapha> Is it normal that Nautilus crashes when I try to access a folder over SFTP while Ubuntu One is synching?
<dobey> rapha: upgrade :)
<dobey> sunnydrake: i don't know of any concrete plans, but if it's a single file, there are much better ways to share single files that people have been using for years, anyway... IM file transfer, e-mail attachments, etc...
<dobey> posting unreadable URLs isn't really all that friendly
<sunnydrake> dobey: it's a good case for larger files (10mb+), user friendly use ( it's problematic for some people to understand how to connect and use ftp :)), case where server pc(ftp,smb etc) could be offline.
<sunnydrake> dobey: and collaboartion :)(google docs have restrictions as i remember)
<rapha> dobey: nautilus still crashes
<dobey> rapha: with 0.90.3+r69 ?
<dobey> rapha: it would crash one last time if you upgraded and did not restart nautilus
<rapha> yes dobey
<rapha> oh
<rapha> restart nautilus ... i had only restarted the ubuntuone client
<dobey> rapha: right. it probably doesn't crash any more then :)
<rapha> now it works :)
<sunnydrake> dobey: hmm it's possible to use sftp with ubuntu one??? any sftp client compatiable?
<rapha> sunnydrake: no, i just wanted to access another sftp locationw while ubuntuone was running
<dobey> sunnydrake: no, there was a bug in the nautilus extension that cause nautilus to crash when browsing non-local URIs
 * BUGabundo the beared guy, say moooo o/
<rapha> even tho it'd be nice if ubuntuone did use encryption
<dobey> the amount of increased security by adding encryption only on the endpoints is minimal
<tcole> we do use an encrypted transport
<tcole> so it's no worse than sftp
<dobey> we would have to decrypt the data before sending it back
<rapha> encrypted transport, that's what i meant
<dobey> oh, well, we do transport the data over ssl
<rapha> cool :)
<dobey> rmcbride: can we mark #376565 as Fix Released now? :)
<rmcbride> dobey: I think so. I need to read the massive wall of text again to see if there are any requirements unmet that still apply and then I'll update it.
<dobey> rmcbride: cool, thanks
<rapha> hum, i wonder if it was too much to stuff 700MB into the system in one go :P
<dobey> rapha: it will definitely cause some heavy resource usage
<verterok> rapha: also the resource usage 'll depend if the 700MB is single file or 20000 files :)
<syngin01> impressed so far about ubuntuone. seems to be working well
<rapha> verterok: more like 1500 files
<verterok> rapha: I think you'r going to be ok, syncdaemon is suffering some issues with large file sets ~10000
<rapha> okay
<rapha> i just thought that'd be the best way to test if it works okay with real-world data :D
<jegHegy> are there plans to make the client try to connect as soon as networkmanager reports a successful connection?
<jegHegy> at least as an option (maybe off by default to prevent unwanted traffic for users with mobile access)
<rapha> oh yeah, that'd be great
<rapha> and also make it reconnect whenever it looses the connection for some reason
<wicke> and also make it keep reconnecting when server is busy or unavailable
<jegHegy> :)
<jegHegy> sounds like a bug report
#ubuntuone 2009-07-09
<Chipaca> __lucio__: ping?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: ping?
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 69, Protocol Revno is 47 | Release 0.90.3
<facundobatista> Chipaca, ¿se te puede ayudar en algo?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: no, era para saber si seguía siendo “face”
<gartral> after todays update, i still cant get the client to auto connect
<Nightrose> hey :)
<Nightrose> after one of the latest updates i can't start the client anymore
<Nightrose> it's not showing up in my menu and ubuntuone-client on a console says command not found
<Nightrose> any ideas what's wrong?
<Nightrose> package ubuntuone-client is installed
<verterok> Nightrose: do you have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<Nightrose> i'm on kde
<Nightrose> do i need it?
<verterok> Nightrose: it's the only UI at this moment, the -gnome package provides the applet and nautilus integration
<Nightrose> let me check then
<verterok> Nightrose: so, you need it in order to launch the syncdaemon (it could be done via dbus too)
<Nightrose> verterok: ok.... that was not installed...
<Nightrose> why isn't it a hard dep if it's required?
<Nightrose> and why did it suddenly stop working for me? :D
<Nightrose> was that a recent change?
<verterok> Nightrose: there was a package renaming, and split
<Nightrose> ok that did the trick
<Nightrose> thx verterok
<verterok> Nightrose: np :)
<Nightrose> maybe someone wants to look into that dep problem until there is a kde client
 * Nightrose is looking forward to it :)
<verterok> Nightrose: previously there was only two packages, ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<Nightrose> ok
<verterok> Nightrose: now the gnome UI is in it's own package
<Nightrose> *nod* got it
<verterok> ok, I'm off to sleep a few hours
<verterok> seeya later!
<gavinzac> hi guys, can someone help me try to get ubuntu one up and running?
<markgsaye> gavinzac: hi, how can I help?
<gavinzac> hey
<gavinzac> well, i've installed everything as directed
<gavinzac> and i've tried running ubuntuone-client-applet, both from the menu and the command line... but nothing actually happens
<gavinzac> I'm not directed to the authorisation page
<gavinzac> I don't get any crash or feedback from the commandline, it just closes a few seconds after I run it
<markgsaye> gavinzac: is the applet actually running ? you can tell using: ps -ef | grep ubuntuone-client-applet
<gavinzac> thanks, ill check
<gavinzac> it seems to be, I get back this: "gavin     9806  8599  2 10:38 pts/0    00:00:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet"
<markgsaye> gavinzac: ok, that's good - do you have the Notification Area widget on your desktop panel?
<markgsaye> gavinzac: i.e. the area where you see x-chat, skype, gtimelog, networkmanager applet icons
<markgsaye> and others
<gavinzac> yeah its there
<gavinzac> the notification area, i mean, not the ubuntuone applet
<markgsaye> gavinzac: ok, sure
<markgsaye> gavinzac: please could you try running: ubuntuone-client-applet --signup
<gavinzac> ok
<gavinzac> should i kill the applet thats already running?
<markgsaye> gavinzac: I'm not sure if that's necessary
<markgsaye> gavinzac: I am reading through this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/393819
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393819 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with. Menu in Application - internet - ubuntuone is not working while clicking " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<markgsaye> gavinzac: you may find some useful info in the directory: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<gavinzac> killing the client first worked! thanks
<markgsaye> gavinzac: great, I'm glad that worked for you
 * thisfred created #desktopcouch for specific API discussion (although here is fine too)
<gnomefreak> should the browse/upload box stay on screen while uploading something to ubuntuone? its ~690mb
<jblount> gnomefreak: Right now, the uploader doesn't have a progress meter or something neat like that. Uploading large files is *very* painful with it.
<gnomefreak> using the web insterface since i havent figured out how to use other methonds
<gnomefreak> using the web insterface since i havent figured out how to use other methods
<gnomefreak> jblount: thanks i guess i just have to wait for a while than
<gnomefreak> jblount: anyway to delete files from it? i cant find a button for it
<jblount> gnomefreak: If you click on a file inside the inteface, there should be a large delete button in the right panel
<gnomefreak> damn im sorry
<jblount> gnomefreak: No worries, it's kind of confusing because it's weirdly contextual :)
<jblount> gnomefreak: Do you need some help getting the client installed on your desktop? I could help you with that, and it should be a lot more fun.
<gnomefreak> jblount: i have it installed just not sure how to use it yet. would love dput
<jblount> gnomefreak: It's kind of weirdly obvious, but there should be a folder at ~/Ubuntu One/My Files/
<jblount> If you put stuff inside of that, it should start syncing up to the server
<gnomefreak> jblount: thereis
<gnomefreak> oh that is way too easy. thanks ill try it
<gnomefreak> jblount: thanks its working i think
<jblount> gnomefreak: Nice, let us know if you have any cool ideas (or if you find problems) http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
<gnomefreak> ok will do
<jdobrien> I am reviewing a branch and there is no setup.py, am I missing something?
 * jdobrien consults the readme
 * jdobrien grumbles when seeing all the crap he needs to build
<thisfred> jdobrien: ./autogen.sh?
<jdobrien> thisfred: jhbuild
<jdobrien> thisfred: how do you run the tests?
<thisfred> jdobrien:  what's this a branch of?
<jdobrien> ubuntuone-client
<thisfred> jdobrien: for me, './autogen.sh && make check'usually does the trick
<jdobrien> Package ubuntuone-storage-protocol is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jdobrien> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jdobrien> is only available from another source
<jdobrien> E: Package ubuntuone-storage-protocol has no installation candidate
<jdobrien> john@Monolith:~/canonical/ubuntuone-client/xdg-open-fail$
<thisfred> jdobrien: ah, if all the packages need to be changed, you need to use --prefix=
<thisfred> I believe
<jdobrien> guess I need to find out why my sources aint workin no more
<thisfred> with the other branches it needs
<thisfred> jdobrien: did you install ff3.5 by any chance?
<thisfred> jdobrien: for me, that got rid of all the ubunet dev deps very neatly ;)
<thisfred> becaus of a conflicting libmozjs-dev I believe
<gnomefreak> ok maybe it is the webinterface even moving file to the folder isnt updating web interface
<gnomefreak> jblount: tthat package has changed to ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<gnomefreak> without the - in there
<gnomefreak> just install the held back package
<jdobrien> gnomefreak: really? I was able to install it with the -
<gnomefreak> jdobrien: maybe its just PPA packages than
<dobey> jdobrien: python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol is the newer package
<dobey> jdobrien: i think "ubuntuone-storage-protocol" is still in the PPA repo though, so it's "installable" but not the latest version
<jdobrien> dobey: thanks
<jdobrien> dobey: hey...I would like to setup my environment like mentioned in the README, Im just not sure about where I should put /ops/extra ...is that the standard folder?
<dobey> in which README?
<dobey> oh wow
<jdobrien> dobey: ubuntuone-client
<dobey> it tells people to install jhbuild
<jdobrien> dobey: oh...that's not from you then :)
<dobey> jdobrien: /opt/extra is presumably the prefix where jhbuild-built gnome is installed
<dobey> no, i would never tell anyone to use jhbuild :)
<jdobrien> dobey: that answers my next question :)
<dobey> looks like rodrigo put all that in there
<ThisIsNotChipaca> oooh, very nice, this new freenode webchat thing
<Chipaca> ThisIsNotChipaca: indeed
 * aquarius laughs
<thisfred> http://vox2.cdn.amiestreet.com/album-art/Learned-My-Lesson-Well-by-Melvin-Couch_58n3NO_fT5Ax_full.jpg
 * dobey puts on some Lords of Acid to cleanse himself after seeing that
<Chipaca> thisfred: http://www.blameitonthevoices.com/2009/07/am-i-coming-or-going.html
<urbanape> I think that was a Samuel L. Jackson role.
<urbanape> "Gospel, motherfucker, do you sing it!?"
<thisfred> ubottu: downloading that album from amiestreet now'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thisfred> ehh urbanane, not ubottu
<jblount> urbanape: Nice
<thisfred> Chipaca: yeah, funny ad that ;)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> OH HAI HACKERZ
<jblount> Welcome to the desktop+ standup, format is DONE / TODO / BLOCKED. Can the people here for the desktop+ standup please respond with me?
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> moi
<statik> me
<jblount> vds, urbanape, aquarius ?
<urbanape> me
<jblount> CardinalFang: You're up!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Replaced all of asyncore with Twisted, with only one bug that I know of.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Fix that one bug.  Try to get SSL added today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> jblount, back to you
<jblount> DONE: Got lazr popups working! Found pfibiger's js code in html template! Started thinking about nicer Oauth redirecting stuff for initial signup!
<jblount> TODO: Sort weird z-index issues for these popups to make things clickable, figure out the best way to communicate to people that they need a subscription before authorizing their computer, tell mattgriffin that we really don't need any copy for "upgrade path" stuff
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> teknico: And now, your turn :)
<teknico> DONE: investigated the alternatives to Paste for WSGI app deployment, more work on unit testing the contacts web views
<teknico> TODO: writing the unit tests for the contacts resetting web views
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: Open dialog for OAuth xdg-open failure, More bug triage, Fixed little bug in Tarmac branch (Land ho!), Requested backport of python-oauth to jaunty and hardy
<dobey> TODO: Get rid of setup.py usage in ubuntuone-client, Look at gnome^H^Hxdg-keyring spec and such
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> statik: jene sais quoix
<statik> DONE: Published desktopcouch. Finished script to update project management spreadsheet by querying launchpad bugs API, lots of discussion about wsgi servers, some bug triage.
<statik> TODO: keep trying to sort out which WSGI server we will use, figure out whether south could be made to work with storm. Tarmac sprint tomorrow!
<statik> BLCK: None.
<statik> et tu, urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: More hacking on Bindwood, but nothing committed
<urbanape> TODO: Deletion tokens
<urbanape> BLCK: None
<urbanape> End of Line
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> sorry
<urbanape> oh, all right then
<aquarius> DONE: planning OSCON presentation; being annoyed about having no internet; reviewed include-everything Bindwood branch
<aquarius> TODO: more planning and write OSCON presentation
<aquarius> BLOCKED: still using the horror of lsof to find CouchDB port until the print-the-port logfile patch goes in
<statik> aquarius, the bug report couchdb-400 and yours about the port have some very interesting solutions for making the port discovery work
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
 * jblount hugs 5 minute standups and gets back to work
<aquarius> statik: really? I haven't seen any interesting solutions :(
<CardinalFang> aquarius: what's blocking the print-the-port branch?  Can I help?
<dobey> aquarius: avahi would be an interesting solution for that i guess
<aquarius> statik: there's some notes about how it might be nice to build some clever rpc server thing that allows you to interrogate couch for this sort of information
<statik> aquarius, i saw a comment in the bug report explaining the exact rpc call that needed to be added to retrieve the port that mochiweb is using, and supposedly couchdb-400 is a prereq for it to work (haven't looked at that report yet)
<statik> it seemed awful promising tho
<statik> urbanape: what are deletion tokens?
<aquarius> CardinalFang: the patch (https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-393) either needs to go into upstream couchdb (which may happen and may not) or it needs to go into our private packaged couchdb (which I think statik is working on)
<aquarius> dobey: erm? how?
<CardinalFang> Oh.
<aquarius> CardinalFang: we have the code, it's just making it arrive that would be good :)
<aquarius> statik: ah, 400 is just to make couch run distributed. If an rpc server were to be implemented, the thing posted to 393 would be how to use that rpc server to get at the mochiweb http server. But there is no rpc server to use that code *in* yet, and it's not clear to me whether it'll ever graduate from "this would be cool if it existed" to "I have implemented it"
<urbanape> Statik: So, my idea is this: Clients A & B are fully synced with Couch. Client A deletes a bookmark, that currently gets deleted in Couch. Client B doesn't become aware of it on pull, and the next time it is restarted, pushes that deleted bookmark back up to Couch, where it will be recreated on Client A. We need some way of marking that a bookmark has existed, and should no longer exist on any Client. Hence a document of 
<urbanape> I've been calling it a deletion token
<dobey> aquarius: well, broadcasting mdns on the loopback interface?
<urbanape> Eventually, aquarius assures me this will be unnecessary when we've got some other history to work with.
<dobey> aquarius: or even on a lan it would be an interesting solution to syncing multiple PCs on the same network
<aquarius> dobey: that's how we're advertising the port, yes. The patch is to find out which port couch is running on, which you need to know in order to advertise it :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> so couch is already using avahi?
<dobey> or the avahi bit is a separate piece in our code?
 * CardinalFang pokes at Launchpad wonkiness.
<aquarius> dobey: separate bit in our code. We don't advertise the port unless you ask for it (so there's no open port by default, until you pair with another machine). This is the pairing stuff that CardinalFang wrote
<vds> sorry, connection problems
<vds> statik: I missed the standup I guess
<CardinalFang> statik, I can't reach your code page on launchpad.  Where is the desktopcouch stuff?
<aquarius> statik: when you put desktopcouch into its own project, did you not remove it from u1 trunk deliberately?
<dobey> aquarius: right. so i was more suggesting couch itself advertise itself using avahi on the loopback interface. although i guess dbus session bus would be fine as well.
<CardinalFang> aquarius: I saw files disappear.
<dobey> aquarius: i believe that's his next upcoming branch
<aquarius> dobey: ah, that might be cool, but that's some advanced couch hacking, and for now we're just firing a separate thing to do it
<statik> aquarius: I just need to send the removal branch to PQM; I had to do it in two steps to get sourcedeps updated
<statik> CardinalFang, https://launchpad.net/desktopcouch
<dobey> aquarius: right, but lsof sucks :)
<aquarius> statik: ah, that's fine then, I was just checking I didn't have b0rked trunk :)
<aquarius> dobey: I know! this is why I keep mentioning it :) All we need is that little patch into couchdb, and then the lsof code can be removed and replaced with a one-liner to parse the couch log
<thisfred> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html what now?
<markgsaye> Wow!
<CardinalFang> Take *that*, Google.
<dobey> that not only infringes on copyright, but moral decency as well
<dobey> rmcbride: nice. the PPA builder doesn't seem so latent today :)
<rmcbride> dobey: yea :)
<teknico> and it requires bittorrent for download, so considerate of the poor sourceforge infrastructure :-)
 * dobey needs to move the rest of his stuff off sourceforge
<aquarius> dobey: why? my daughter would love a Hannah Montana themed machine. I've been thinking for a while that an ubuntu-for 10-year-old-girls thing would be a great idea. You could put loads of stuff in that specifically targets that market niche, Microsoft and Apple can't do it, and you'd sell a shitload of netbooks.
<rmcbride> aquarius: problem is you'd need to heavily sedate QA to get any testing on such an abomination
<dobey> rmcbride: that's why you find a group of 10 year old girls to beta test it.
<aquarius> rmcbride: *grin* could do it as a private project. Or employ a QA team *of* 10 year old girls.
<rmcbride> pop music makes my head spin and pea soup spew from my mouth
<dobey> aquarius: sure. i don't think disney would be developing via sourceforge though
<aquarius> seriously, if you could make it the "cool" thing in that demographic then you'd sell a pile of stuff
<dobey> pop music is fine. well it was until i heard 3000 michael jackson songs this past week
<aquarius> dobey: I concede that the hannahmontana guy is due a nuclear boot of mass destruction from the Disney people ;)
<rmcbride> dobey: pop music does the above to me. MJ music makes blood shoot from my eyes
<dobey> MJ music is ok, in moderation
<dobey> and as long as Chris Tucker isn't involved
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 71, Protocol Revno is 48 | Release 0.90.3
<teknico> aquarius, oh, from *disney*, I was thinking about copyright infringement of *Kubuntu* ;-D
<rmcbride> teknico: as I live in the city that sleeps in the shadow of the Rat, disney infringement is very much a concern here. I had forgotten that billy ray cyrus' hellspawn was a puppet of that organization (I do try to block it from my mind)
<dobey> ah crap. i guess the xdg branch didn't make it in time
<aquarius> dobey: xdg?
<aquarius> dobey: have we been moving folders around?
<dobey> aquarius: my xdg-open-fail branch
<aquarius> dobey: oh, xdg-open, gotcha
<dobey> aquarius: yeah, i made it pop up a dialog with the error message from stderr when xdg-open fails in the oauth stage
 * dobey ponders what to get for lunch
<aquarius> dobey: ooh, nice, I didn't know you'd done that. clever
<dobey> aquarius: yeah. at least i will get more informative bug reports with that, instead of "failed to launch the browser" or "applet doesn't start"
<dobey> doesn't fix the problems, but makes them visible at least
<dobey> bbiab
<rmcbride> dobey: I'm about to do lunch myself. I'll re-run nightlies again when I get back. That will at least get teh xdg branch there.
<wzk> my ubuntuone's icon is spinning infinitely and the message to link the computer doesn't appear.. any idea to fix it?
<wzk> its on a Jaunty 64bit
<markgsaye> wzk: can you run the command "u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<wzk> just a sec
<wzk> markgsaye: yes, it runs
<wzk> but no current up/down
<markgsaye> wzk: and what about "u1sdtool --list-shares" ?
<wzk> markgsaye: "no shares"
<markgsaye> wzk: do you have a Launchpad account?
<wzk> yes
<wzk> markgsaye: yes
<markgsaye> wzk: great - please could you file a bug for this at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<wzk> markgsaye: the same situation as mine - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375363
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375363 in ubuntuone-client "sync daemon spinning indefinitely" [High,Triaged]
<wzk> but no solution
<markgsaye> wzk: I did that bug, but I'm not if it related to the same problem - that one is about the sync-daemon using up CPU and memory - yours (relating to the applet icon spinning) may be quite different
<markgsaye> ^did _see_
<markgsaye> ^but I'm not _sure_ if it's related
<wzk> markgsaye: oh yes, its true.. my cpu consumption is normal
<wzk> i agree
<wzk> markgsaye: have you found a solution for your problem?
<markgsaye> wzk: which problem? bug 375363?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375363 in ubuntuone-client "sync daemon spinning indefinitely" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375363
<wzk> markgsaye: yes
<markgsaye> wzk: that bug has not been assigned yet, so I'm not sure that a solution has been found yet
<wzk> markgsaye: and you don't have an idea about my problem? =D
<markgsaye> wzk: not personally - I'm not involved in the actual code for the file sharing
<wzk> markgsaye: anyway, thanks for the help
<markgsaye> wzk: the best thng to do is file a bug, and then it can be assigned to one of the developers who can fix it
<wzk> markgsaye: i'll do this, specially because it's different from the CPU and memory bug (375363)
<markgsaye> wzk: great, thanks
<dobey> rmcbride: cool
<dobey> dpm_: you don't need to use "resubmit" every time. i just suggested it the first time since the changes would be pretty large
<dpm_> dobey: ah, ok, sorry for the extra spam, what's the normal workflow?
<dpm> in this case, just submit the changes and reply to the reviewer's comment?
<dobey> dpm: yeah. just pushing the changes to your branch and replying to the comment would have been sufficient
<dobey> dpm: doing the resbumit is useful for larger changes because it gets the diff to be regenerated on the proposal, which makes reviewing easier. but for smaller changes it's not worth the overhead of a new proposal
<dpm> dobey: oh right, ok. I'll now know it for next time. Thanks.
<Ng> how does the .conflict stuff work?
<Ng> I added ubuntuone to my new laptop and most of my files have a matching, empty foo.conflict
<dobey> Ng: i think it's supposed to be similar to bzr, but i think there might be a few bugs at the moment as well
<Ng> can I just remove them and forget it ever happened? ;)
<dobey> i think so
<Ng> \o/
<gnomefreak> for some reason moving the file into the ubuntuone folder never posted it to the web interface
<dobey> dpm: still around?
<dpm> dobey, yes, but I'll soon have to go. Anything else needs changing?
<dobey> dpm: ah, no. just wanted to check that you made the changes i suggested. and then i just now saw the new revision with the changes :)
<dobey> of course, rodrigo is not around it seems
<dpm> dobey: ah, cool :). I did hit the reply button too early, though. I replied to rodrigo and then I saw you had exactly wrote the same :)
<dobey> heh, no worries :)
<dpm> yeah, when I saw the e-mail I wanted to catch up with rodrigo, but I saw he was gone already
<dobey> whenever i have a problem where the're too much communication, i'll let you know :)
<dpm> haha
<dobey> dpm: oh, looks like there's a conflict with trunk. can you merge trunk into your branch and fix the conflict (the OptionParser stuff got removed
<jblount> Your welcome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V-6j1uTNZk (Andrew WK - She is Beautiful)
<jblount> s/Your/You're
<jblount> I'm like Mr. Spelling Error
<dobey> eh
<dpm_> dobey: ok, done, merged trunk to enable-translations
<dobey> dpm_: great! :)
<JamalFanaian> Hi, I'm having a very strange issue.. I can't find the ubuntuone-client binary and it isn't not listed in my Applications menu
<JamalFanaian> I made sure it was installed and have tried apt-get update, upgrade and reinstall
<dobey> JamalFanaian: you have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed?
<JamalFanaian> Nvm, I must be an idiot.. just did another upgrade and there's a few packages for ubuntuone there.. let me try that :)
<JamalFanaian> dobey, Ah! I installed ubuntuone-client, I will make sure that package is installed too
<JamalFanaian> dobey, thanks :)
<dobey> JamalFanaian: no problem :)
<JamalFanaian> dobey, ahh taht was it! thanks :)
<JamalFanaian> i think i was trying to upgrade it so i removed it and reinstalled it, and it didn't add ubuntuone-client-gnome back when i did it... silly me
<JamalFanaian> now is it smart to use ubuntuone to sync preferences? say for gwibber, if i put my ~/.gconf/apps/gwibber dir in u1 and symlink it to the right place
<devendra> helo
<jblount> JamalFanaian: We are in beta, which in our definition means BUGS! But you should be ok doing stuff like that.
<jblount> devendra: Yo!
<JamalFanaian> jblount, Heh, I had asked in #ubuntu-us-fl instead of here by accident and statik said to not rely on u1 for now
<JamalFanaian> jblount, so I will just give it some time and play with CouchDB instead :)
<jblount> JamalFanaian: :)
<JamalFanaian> jblount, thanks for input as well though :)
<jblount> JamalFanaian: No worries, have fun poking around. I've kept a set of desktop backgrounds syncd across four laptops through about 6 months, so my experience has been pretty good.
<JamalFanaian> jblount, ah i guess i should start with something less critical like that... frankly, i have yet to actually use ubuntuone for much
<JamalFanaian> jblount, i tested dropping some files in there and seeing them on the web client.. but that's as far as i have gotten
<dobey> JamalFanaian: i would not store any relatively important data in it yet... there are bugs we're trying to get sorted out
<JamalFanaian> dobey, by that you mean that there is a possibility of losing my data? or are you referring to something even worse like .. hm .. my data being leaked out or something?
<dobey> JamalFanaian: more likely you might lose the data than it being spied on
<statik> yeah, no leaks yet, but the occasional file that won't die or is deleted when it shouldn't be
<JamalFanaian> statik dobey: ah ok, that's not as scary then :).. i was going to put my gwibber config there, and it would suck for the xml files to get spilled all over the net considering passwords are stored in plain-text in them
<jblount> JamalFanaian: Have you poked at http://launchpad.net/desktopcouch yet? I'm really excited about that stuff, when CardinalFang showed it to me, I thought it was magic.
<jblount> Although I'm not sure I can get used to saying ZeroConf instead of Bonjour
<dobey> jblount: wasn't it called something else? :)
<CardinalFang> "rendezvous"
<JamalFanaian> jblount, no, it was shown to me just today so i am going to start playing with it tonight... :)
<JamalFanaian> ZeroConf is much easier to say than Bonjour... I usually have to give it a few tries when I'm trying to pronounce Bonjour :\
<CardinalFang> jblount, that tool doesn't do anything yet.  We haven't decided what it has to do in the DB end.
<CardinalFang> JamalFanaian: ^
<JamalFanaian> "and the code to help it happen" Haha, that's cute..
<CardinalFang> So far, just "O HAI! Pair?"  "Yisplz"
<jblount> CardinalFang: That's my favorite part!
<JamalFanaian> CardinalFang, Ahh, well the idea counts too! What I meant was to play with CouchDB altogether... I would've tried to find some code in that project too though
<CardinalFang> I have a huge patch coming up.  asyncore went into Python in 1996 and hasn't changed much since then.  Not because it is perfect.
<statik> whats that saying, that the stdlib is a library for dead code?
<CardinalFang> No, most is pretty great -- as long as you don't actually look at the source code for it.
<dobey> jblount: they should rename it to Bonsoir
<CardinalFang> statik, Skype?  I have a snazzy new headset.
<CardinalFang> No hurry, though.
<statik> CardinalFang, yep, starting skype now
<flipp> hi there
<jblount> flipp: Yo!
<dobey> later
<KR8L> Can anyone explain the function of the "Shared With Me" folder?
<KR8L> By default it is read only. (?)
<tcole> it's where folders other people have shared with you show up
<KR8L> Ooooooh. Thanks very much.  That had me stumped.
<tcole> you're welcome
<tcole> you aren't the first person to ask
<tcole> are there any hints we could add as to its purpose that you might have found helpful?
<KR8L> Let me think about that.  Just been trying U1 a couple of days and was focused mostly on "cloud" storage and syncing between my own computers.  Hadn't been thinking along the lines of sharing with others yet.
<KR8L> Maybe "Shared with Me" isn't the best name ... "Shared by Others"?  "Shared With Me by Others"?
<tcole> "Shared by Others" sounds pretty good actually
<KR8L> Yeah, now that I know the "secret" it's completely obvious.  Can't modify files in that folder but I can copy them to another location and then modify. Very nice.
 * tcole nods
<tcole> I'm not sure we'll be keeping the separate folder hierarchies in the long-term
<tcole> I'll go ahead and file a bug suggesting the name change though
<KR8L> Thanks! Whatever the final configuration, it is a great tool. I've been experimenting with Window$ Live Skydrive (free 25 GB of storage, why not?) but uploading and downloading is tedious. The U1 client is very convenient and easy.
<KR8L> This is my first experience with IRC. Seems easy to use. (Using xchat-gnome.)
<BUGabundo> ola ppl
<statik> goodnight hackers
<BUGabundo> hey statik
<BUGabundo> did you manage to get the bug reporter to calm down and come back?
#ubuntuone 2009-07-10
<tritium> Is there a fix out for the amd64 client?  I still get no applet showing up in the notification area.
<tritium> Ooh, an update.  I will install that, and see if it fixes anything.
<tritium> Yes!
<BUGabundo> $ date; $ echo bedtime; $ aptitude why bed; $ echo guud pillow :p
<jimmo> hi all
<jimmo> i have a problem with ubuntu one
<jimmo> i uploaded a folder
<jimmo> i deleted it using thew web inerface
<jimmo> but now if a open the folder using the ubntuone client...it s there...
<jimmo> what s wrong?
<jimmo> men r u there?
<thisfred> jimmo: hi
<thisfred> on the client, are you connected?
<jimmo> y...i discovered right now there r some update for the ubuntu client
<jimmo> maybe it will fix it
<thisfred> jimmo: when did you originally install it? You might have to install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<jimmo> i used the official repository
<thisfred> jimmo:  that's the new client that pulls in all the other dependencies now
<jimmo> not fixed
<thisfred> jimmo: so you have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed right?
<jimmo> y
<thisfred> ok, I'll have a look what information I need to help you solve this
<jimmo> ty
<thisfred> jimmo: when you hover the mouse over the ubuntuone icon in the notification area, what text does it show?
<jimmo> dle
<jimmo> idle
<thisfred> jimmo: if you type this in the terminal, what does it tell you:
<thisfred> u1sdtool --list-shares
<jimmo> no shares
<thisfred> u1sdtool --current-transfers
<jimmo> Current uploads: 0
<jimmo> Current downloads: 0
<thisfred> dpkg -l "*ubuntuone*"
<jimmo> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<jimmo> | Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<jimmo> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jimmo> ||/ Nome           Versione       Descrizione
<jimmo> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<jimmo> un  nautilus-ubunt <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> ii  python-ubuntuo 0.90.3+r71-0ub Ubuntu One client Python libraries
<jimmo> ii  python-ubuntuo 0.90.3+r48-0ub Python library for Ubuntu One file storage a
<jimmo> un  python2.5-ubun <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> un  python2.5-ubun <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> un  python2.6-ubun <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> un  python2.6-ubun <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> ii  ubuntuone-clie 0.90.3+r71-0ub Ubuntu One client
<jimmo> ii  ubuntuone-clie 0.90.3+r71-0ub Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<jimmo> un  ubuntuone-oaut <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> un  ubuntuone-ppa  <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> ii  ubuntuone-ppa- 2009.05.14-0ub GPG keys and sources for the Ubuntu One pack
<jimmo> un  ubuntuone-stor <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<jimmo> un  ubuntuone-stor <non definita> (descrizione non disponibile)
<thisfred> jimmo, ok, so everything looks good there
<thisfred> u1sdtool --refresh=/home/$USER/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files
<thisfred> u1sdtool --info=/home/$USER/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files
<thisfred> jimmo: I will now try to do exactly the same thing you did, so it's important to get the order right:
<thisfred> did you upload the folder through the web first?
<jimmo> using the client
<thisfred> ok, so you copied an existing folder into Ubuntu One/My Files ?
<jimmo> y
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> then you went to the webpage. Do you know if you were connected at that point?
<jimmo> i think y
<jimmo> i was connected
<jimmo> i was on my personal page
<thisfred> ok, so at least you didn't explicitly disconnect. Ok, I'm deleting the folder there
<jimmo> logged in
<jimmo> no i didnot
<jimmo> ...but the problem is not fixed
<thisfred> ok, so it's deleted on the web, and nothing seems to be happening here.
<thisfred> I'll wait a little while
<jimmo> y
<jimmo> if i try to upload the same folder it tells me i cant because it already exist....
<thisfred> jimmo, can you try: u1sdtool --refresh=/home/$USER/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files
<jimmo> already did
<thisfred> ls -la  /home/$USER/Ubuntu\ One/My\ Files
<jimmo> Kreski-Lines-b
<jimmo> it s the older i uploaded
<jimmo> folder*
<thisfred> jimmo: and it's not got  .conflict on the end?
<jimmo> no
<thisfred> jimmo, ok, I see there is  one bugfix  in progress that might fix this, but I can't be absolutely sure.
<jimmo> ok
<jimmo> ty very much
<thisfred> jimmo:
<jimmo> ?
<thisfred> could you add a short but detailed report to this bug:
<thisfred> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/383619
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383619 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot delete a folder from the web interface (folder is shared)" [High,Triaged]
<thisfred> saying that the folder is *not* shared, and it is deleted on the web ui, but remains on the client
<jimmo> ok
<thisfred> thanks!
<jimmo> np
<thisfred> and thanks for helping us make the service better
<jimmo> np
<jimmo> b all i quit
<maurizio_> Hi, I would ask a thing. When I copy files from a folder to the ubuntuone one by the application the files remain in /home/myname/Ubuntu One/My Files?
<maurizio_> or thy are uploaded to the server and deleted from my hd?
<thisfred> maurizio_: they would remain
<maurizio_> thisfred, but they are on the server too?
<thisfred> markgsaye: yes, it's more backup/synchronization across all your machines than external storage
<thisfred> oops, maurizio_, not markgsaye
<thisfred> sry markgsaye, didn't mean to disturb you
 * markgsaye returns to work ...
<maurizio_> I would they are just on the server, not in my machine, how can I do?
<thisfred> markgsaye: I will stop saying your name then... :P
<markgsaye> hush ...
<thisfred> maurizio_: currently, you can't
<maurizio_> thisfred ouch!
<maurizio_> thisfred so if I delete files from /home/maurizio/Ubuntu One/My Files they will be deleted on the server too?
<thisfred> maurizio_: well, this is not what the file synchronization service was built for: it's to keep files synchronized between machines and the server
<thisfred> maurizio_: yes
<maurizio_> thisfred ok
<maurizio_> could I change the folder to synchronize on my machine?
<thisfred> maurizio_: you could file a wishlist bug, it might fit as a different part of the Ubuntu One services
<thisfred> maurizio_: currently, also no, but that feature is on the roadmap already
<maurizio_> thisfred I'll do it
<maurizio_> thisfred ok. Are you adeveloper?
<thisfred> maurizio_: yes, although not on the file synchronization itself, yet, so my knowledge isn't perfect in this area :)
<maurizio_> thisfred ok. good work
<thisfred> maurizio_: thanks! And thanks for helping think about ways to  make the service better!
<maurizio_> nothing, it's a pleasure
<maurizio_> thisfred how can I report  a wishlist bug?
<thisfred> maurizio_: same as a normal bug, file a bug report, and mark it as wishlist under "importance"
<maurizio_> ok
<jan____> hey :)
<teknico> mmm, the applet does not connect to the service, what do I do?
<teknico> I ran it from a terminal, but nothing interesting gets printed
<teknico> it used to work under KDE, is it a problem now?
<jblount> teknico: Do you have ubuntuone-client-gnome installed? It's the new meta package.
<teknico> jblount, yes, I have it
<jblount> teknico: Does the oauth log say anything interesting? It's possible something has fouled up with your token.
<teknico> jblount, where is it?
<facundobatista> Hi all
<thisfred> teknico: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<thisfred> hi facundobatista
<teknico> I see no errors in the oauth log, and I can log in to the web ui
<teknico> no errors in the sync daemon log either
<thisfred> teknico: so the icon when hovered over says idle?
<thisfred> oh, not connected
<teknico> it says Disconnected
<thisfred> duh
<thisfred> and connect does nothing
<teknico> right
<thisfred> jblount: the web ui is supposed to work in IE, or not?
 * thisfred multitasks
<jblount> thisfred: Kind of.
<jblount> thisfred: It's supposed to, but when recently verifying a bug I found some brokeness and at this point, we're not going to be making any changes to that UI, so it being broken in IE is a wont' fix until we get the new ui in working shape (which should be very soon!)
<thisfred> jblount: ok thanks. Someone is reporting it not working in IE on *pocket pc* which is a whole nother kettle of fish, I suppose, but I wanted to know whether IE proper even worked.
<jblount> thisfred: It doesn't work correctly on mobile browsers full stop. We plan to have a mobile friendly site... soonish?
<thisfred> jblount: thanks!
<jblount> thisfred: Sure thing, thanks for being the one face to rule them all ;)
<thisfred> jblount: and in darkness bind them! :D
<jblount> Heh, 'bzr: ERROR: unknown command "merger"'
<jdobrien> jblount: that's the command you use when you want to rewrite a system completely
<thisfred> or when canonical and microsoft finalize the deal
 * thisfred washes mouth out with soap
<dobey> jblount: fwiw, nothing works correctly on IE mobile, it has a very crippled JS interpreter
<dobey> jblount: on my Pre though, current ubuntuone.com loaded fine and i downloaded a file :)
<jblount> dobey: Nice!
<dobey> jblount: i think win mobile users will just have to suffer without
<jblount> dobey: That's fair, but our mobile should work on just about anything. Blackberrys have a pretty terrible browser I think also, and I would want it to work there.
<dobey> i think blackberry is better than IE
<JamalFanaian> dobey: you can actually download files on the pre?! gosh i want to just chuck this iphone...
<dobey> well "download"
<dobey> it will open a pdf in a pdf reader
<JamalFanaian> ohh ok
<dobey> or open an image or whatever
<dobey> but it won't let you save it to the "disk"
<JamalFanaian> yeah i understand,... you know i haven't tried ubuntuone on my mobile.. let me see how it works :)
<JamalFanaian> dobey: ahh ok, then it's similar at least
<dobey> yeah
<chadmil0> My irc client is dumb, so I'll start early.
<JamalFanaian> hmm. no i can't download on my phone
<JamalFanaian> when i click on the file, the overview tab doesn't switch to the file and stays with the info for "My Files" dir
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<statik> me
<chadmil0> me.   DONE: read a lot of twisted docs.  :(  TODO: work out reactor(?) problem.  BLOCKED: maybe, but I want more time to see what the problem is.
 * jblount assumes a tag from chadmil0 's dumb IRC client
<jblount> DONE: email fixing branch for matt the griffin, nearly working upload for /files/new/, lots of bug triage, code review, etc
<jblount> TODO: finish up this upload for /files/new/, review day, a branch to put the upgrade to paid plan in useful spots on the website
<jblount> BLOCKED: I could use some help with the history.js stuff for /files/new/, it doesn't seem to be updating, even though it's being called
<jblount> urbanape: you!
<urbanape> DONE: Checked in and pushed latest Bindwood branch that pulls bookmarks from Couch and propagates deletion flags.
<urbanape> TODO: Start to frame up an approach to managing the hierarchy for bookmarks folders, &c, and get reacquainted with new files UI.
<urbanape> BLOCKED: None
<urbanape> vds, you're up.
<vds> DONE: lstill coding branch for contact db snapshot, helped teknico with a problem with the db, review duty
<vds> TODO: again, finish the mentioned branch
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> teknico: go :)
<teknico> DONE: discussed a strange lockup in PostgreSQL access with jamesh and the other guys, wrote unit tests for the contacts web views and for the contacts resetting web views
<teknico> TODO: find a proper fix for the PostgreSQL lockup, land the two web views testing branches
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: statik
<statik> DONE: lots of planning stuff and 1:1 calls TODO: tarmac sprint BLOCKED: nope
<statik> next chadmil0
<statik> oh no
<chadmil0> :)
<statik> dobey? i guess aquarius is not online, he was having internet troubles
<urbanape> aquarius is on holiday now
<chadmil0> statik: I filed a few bugs last night, but didn't add 'w-' tags.
<teknico> aquarius left two minutes before the standup ;-)
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (except for dobey :)
<statik> chadmil0, cool! there is a special field for milestones, it's not a tag
<urbanape> can't believe I've been here a month. Time is flying.
<statik> i hope thats a good thing :)
<urbanape> it is. I'm definitely feeling more in the flow. Glad to have a project to hack on.
<JamalFanaian> ..wow -- sorry i don't mean to intrude but that was pretty cool..
<jblount> urbanape: Congratulations! Do you mind spending some time looking at this history stuff with me?
<jblount> JamalFanaian: No intrusion, we're doing the meetings here so people can see what we're working on :)
<urbanape> yeah, now that the gran canaria demo is done and over, the bindwood pressure is off a bit
<teknico> urbanape, the insects of time appreciate a pointed stick ;-)
<JamalFanaian> jblount: pretty cool :) i like that.. i miss scrums :\
<urbanape> jblount: wanna skype up in a bit?
<urbanape> get recontextualized?
<jblount> JamalFanaian: I'm not good with the fancy acronyms, but we do like going fast :)
<jblount> urbanape: Sounds great, I'll sort my branch into something pullable, let's say 10:30 ?
<urbanape> sounds good. That gives me just enough time to pull a fresh branch and take a shower
<dobey> statik: he has internet again
<dobey> (me)
<dobey> DONE: Fixed desktopcouch build, Bug triage, Reviewed dpm's branch, Moved u1fsfsm building out of setup.py
<dobey> TODO: Tarmac mini-sprint, Get rid of setup.py usage in ubuntuone-client, Look at gnome^H^Hxdg-keyring spec and such
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<JamalFanaian> jblount: that's what we used to call it back at my old job.. i think it's from the XP book. it's just the whole what you worked on, what you need to do, and what is blocking your progress thinkg you guys did... we would go around in a circle and do that every morning
<statik> urbanape, i'm changing bindwood to be a subproject of ubuntuone again (hope aquarius doesn't kill me in my sleep)
<urbanape> go for it.
<urbanape> I will bitterly defend my apolitical stance as to its provenance.
 * jblount starts building a protective force-field for statik 
<statik> i just really need to be able to search bugs/milestones across all kajillion projects we are working on
<jblount> What the heck should I clean a glossy laptop screen with? Will winde work?
 * jblount misses his matte screen
<dobey> jblount: suede
 * jblount presses his sneakers to his screen warily ;)
<dobey> jblount: there is a very good reason the pre comes with a suede pouch for the phone :)
<thisfred> question: when removing a folder from the web client, is it known/intended behavior that: 1. the folder does not get deleted locally until after disconnecting/reconnecting 2. the folder then does not get deleted at all, but moved to foldername.conflict retaining all its contents?
<dobey> thisfred: 1 is known. as soon as all the notification wiring is wired up, it should be fixed though
<thisfred> cool
<dobey> thisfred: 2 is probably a bug as a result of 1
<thisfred> dobey: thanks, understood
<thisfred> (I figured since I'm face today, I might as well get my own questions answered in the process ;)
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> dobey, assigning a lot of bugs to you, I realize: it's nothing personal, you're just the only desktop client dude I know. If they are marked as desktop+ incorrectly, let me know and I'll correct
<robert__> Hi! I'm looking for a documentation of the protocol between client and server. Is there any?
<dobey> vds: you realize the most italian i know is something like "che cazzato dici?!" right?
<KR8L_> What's the best way to submit a "feature request" for ubuntuone?
<dobey> file a bug
<JamalFanaian> KR8L_: I would assume submitting a ticket to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone
 * CardinalFang laughs heartily at comment in twisted.internet.protocol.ReconnectingClientFactory .
<KR8L> JamalFanaian: Wasn't sure if a "bug report" would be appropriate or not.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<JamalFanaian> KR8L: Should be, if it's a feature it will probably stay in the queue for a while..
<KR8L> JamalFanaian: Thanx! Scanning through the list of 424 "bugs", now I see that there are quite a few "wishlist" items.  OK, need to check through those first.  I'm new to this process.
<JamalFanaian> KR8L: me too! i just started playing with launchpad a few days ago.. mostly with the gwibber project so far
<KR8L> JamalFanaian: Also just started using IRC. Not sure I'm taking advantage of all the features yet. Using xchat-gnome.
<BUGabundo> bun nuit
<dobey> hi
<CardinalFang> Salut.
<BUGabundo> hey dobey CardinalFang
<vds> dobey: wow that's not exactly the best way to start a conversation in italian :)
<dobey> vds: hehe :)
<vds> dobey:  :)
<CardinalFang> BUGabundo: Where are you?  "bun" != bon != bonne
<CardinalFang> Just curious.  My french is terrible.
<dobey> portugal
<dobey> where they speak portugese
<CardinalFang> Ah, well nevermind then.
<BUGabundo> ahahahahaahhaahahahaahaha
<BUGabundo> CardinalFang: just fonetic word play
<BUGabundo> darn... dobey has a great memory
<BUGabundo> I *must* remember not to let him know more stuff about me, by accident :)
<BUGabundo> ok PIZZA time! back in 30
<JamalFanaian> BUGabundo: Hm.. Pizza..
<JamalFanaian> :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<jdobrien> pfibiger: looks like some code got reverted
<pfibiger> jdobrien: in trunk, you mean, not during deployment?
<jdobrien> pfibiger: I have no idea. it's not in trunk
<jdobrien> pfibiger: but I know that can_do had a check for store being none
<pfibiger> so this is in views.py?
<jdobrien> pfibiger: this is in can_do
<dobey> no_can_do
<jdobrien> :)
<jdobrien> pfibiger: I am just modifying the view to pass the store in
<jdobrien> pfibiger: that should fix it
<jdobrien> ..will
<litius> hey gurus.. this python applet do not start - ideas?
<litius> (ubuntuone-client-applet)
<litius> just times out per it's own config:
<litius> # Wait for 30 seconds to get a proper login request
<litius> LOGIN_TIMEOUT = 30
<CardinalFang> litius: I think most people are distracted by thoughts of the weekend.  :)
<CardinalFang> litius: I don't have an answer directly, but I'd check what's in  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/  first.
<litius> @CardinalFang, good idea... going there.. I already figured that it searches /opt/firefox/firefox by default which is silly
<litius> why not /usr/bin/firefox !??
<dobey> litius: upgrade
<litius> to what?
<litius> I am on Jaunty
<jblount> litius: What dobey means is that there is a nicer version that does things more nicely if you upgrade via 'apt-get upgrade' or similar
<dobey> litius: upgrade the ubuntuone-client-gnome package. the 30s timeout thing is gone
<jblount> dobey: Remind me not to let you write any error messages on Fridays
<litius> I just solved it - it was indeed "/opt/firefox/firefox"... I created a symlink, and ran "ubuntuone-client-applet -s"... its good now :)
<litius> yea, you're right.. I am not really sure why the config is there - I actually found another occurrence on launchpad.. wonder if it is another common app that screws the config..
<litius> --
<litius>     /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/chrome:
<litius>      command = /opt/firefox/firefox "%s"
<litius> --
<litius>     /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http:
<litius>      command = /opt/firefox/firefox "%s"
<litius> --
<litius>     /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/https:
<litius>      command = /opt/firefox/firefox "%s"
<litius> --
<litius>     /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/ftp:
<litius>      command = /opt/firefox/firefox "%s"
<litius> but hey, thanks for support :)
<litius> aw.. I love this icon rotating in notification area - awesome! :)
#ubuntuone 2009-07-11
<InevGlitch> Quick question, will ubuntuone work with kubuntu?
<tcole> eventually yes
<tcole> the main open issue right now I think is a dependency on gnome-keyring
<InevGlitch> Ok, thanks.
<tcole> need some kind of KDE UI for it too, I think
<windmill> Hi, is there a way to make the ubuntu one directory refresh?
<windmill> I have uploaded files on one machine but they don't show up on the other until I disconnect and reconnect ubuntuone client.
<windmill> No one else have trouble with syncing across multiple machines?
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<sunnydrake> hi all! problem  i have client ubuntuone-client-gnome,ubuntuone-client 0.90.3+r71-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<sunnydrake> i need to sync 25k files (~400mb) with service but ubunone-syncdemon eat 100% of cpu 1.5G of mem and span another instance ... end of story no files synced at all(u1sync still works ..)
<sunnydrake> but painly slow
<sunnydrake> im not a familiar with phyton but if is_already_running(): in daemon must preven to spam second instance... at least..
<tcole> hm, sounds like you should definitely file a bug
<sunnydrake> ok
<tcole> I've heard of similar things happening occasionally, but that's more dramatic than other cases I've heard about
<tcole> do you know if the second instance was a child process of the original daemon?
<harrydance> Hi everyone
<harrydance> I'm having a problem with the ubuntu one client
<harrydance> I can't seem to launch it
<harrydance> Is this a known issue?
<tcole> possibly not
<tcole> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<harrydance> 9.04
<harrydance> When I clock Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One I just get no response
<harrydance> click*
<harrydance> Do you have any ideas on how to get it working?
<tcole> not yet
<tcole> could you try running /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon from a terminal?
<tcole> and see if it shows any errors?
<harrydance> I get this:
<harrydance> harry@harry-desktop:~$ /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<harrydance> /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/connection.py:242: DeprecationWarning: object.__init__() takes no parameters
<harrydance>   super(Connection, self).__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<tcole> hm, that's it?
<tcole> is there an ubuntuone-syncdaemon process running?
<harrydance> yeah, no window or notification icon or anything
<harrydance> yes the process is running
<harrydance> there is also ubuntuone-client-applet running apparently
<tcole> hm
<tcole> ubuntuone-client-applet should be providing the notificaiton icon
<sunnydrake> tcole: according to htop yes and have diffrent pids
<tcole> sunnydrake: I wonder if that isn't a leftover form a fork/exec pair that failed or something along those lines
<tcole> anyway, definitely capture that information in the bug report
<sunnydrake> tcole: i clean all before starting client :( hmm i see daemon write some logs do you know where they are?
<tcole> yes, the logs go in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<sunnydrake> tcole: what this mean?? 2009-07-12 01:36:43,128:128.734111786 dbus.proxies Executing introspect queue due to error
<sunnydrake> 2009-07-12 01:37:08,128:128.73005867 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet DBusError: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<tcole> hm
<tcole> looks like syncdaemon was too busy to reply to a dbus query from the applet in time
<tcole> definitely put all that in the bug report
<sunnydrake> tcole: i will wait while syncdaemon write log after scanning files and try to upload content..
<tcole> ok, thank you
<sunnydrake> tcole: i have a slight hope that i can resolve this withouth bugreport :) thanks for help anyway.( i uploading this files all week...)
<tcole> well, the thing is that there's obviously a problem
<tcole> even if you work around it, we'd appreciate a bug report so we can solve it
<tcole> (if you find a workaround that's probably worth mentioning in the bug report as well)
<sunnydrake> tcole: im not knowledgeble about inner code of client but it seems rescan files is very slow...
<sunnydrake> tcole: is there a code to check just timestamp?
<tcole> I don't know offhand, probably not
<tcole> it'd actually need to check more than just timestamps, since timestamps by themselves can miss changes in some situations
<sunnydrake> tcole: tes this is a tradeoff usability vs speed but good middle is if(quickcheck() )->longcheck .. most users don't usally need complex tracking SVN like ... u can always make special options file to define changes tracking style.. as i see now 4-5 of my web projects + 2 video make whole file check a hell.. (well other way is to implemet some VFS... and make parameters while coping files indir)...
<tcole> changes made while the daemon is running are captured
<tcole> the rescan is just to catch up with things that may have happened since the last time the daemon was running
<tcole> pretty much we need to use inode fingerprints so we can skip rehashing files
<tcole> (inode fingerprints are a quicker check, more comprehensive than timestamps)
<tcole> but we do have to do it in a way that is reliable
<sunnydrake> tcole: XML tree approach :) well it's upto devs to decide and i feel i have about 30-50 min more wait for rescan done (this is my 5 run of util with same files indir )
<tcole> OOC, how long does u1sync take to scan?
#ubuntuone 2009-07-12
<sunnydrake> much faster, but it take long run on fetching data progress and it hung 4 of 5 times actually(and sometimes iwhile uploading files) i have 2-3 succes upload atempt with u1sync
<sunnydrake> u1sync takes 2-4 mins before fetching data message
<sunnydrake> rescan not finished yet but 1.8G/2.0G of mem gone 500mb swap.. what this little bastrad caching tho?
<sunnydrake> hmm it's also compressing .zip files according to log...
<sunnydrake> tcole: i where qite optimistic.. it's still scanning :)
<tcole> :(
<tcole> will you be here during the week?
<sunnydrake> don't scare me :)
<sunnydrake> tcole: system is AMD X2 2Ghz 2xSATA dmraid RAID
 * tcole nods
<tcole> obviously it shouldn't be taking that long
<tcole> on the other hand, I need to go get food and I probably won't be available until Monday or so
<tcole> also the rest of the team members should be around then as well
<sunnydrake> tcole: at least it could upload some data while parsing other...
<tcole> probably yes
<tcole> u1sync doesn't because it was designed to be deliberately stupid and simple :)
<tcole> but syncdaemon should do better
<tcole> as it was the initial implementation decisions are still towards simplicity
<sunnydrake> im running syncdaemon now...
<tcole> anyway, I've gotta go
<sunnydrake> bye :)
<jetienne> q. i just installed ubuntuone, and read the https://ubuntuone.com/support/installation/ page, but i cant do the "add your computer" step, but i got the "open folder" working. how do i "add my computer"
<jetienne> oh i think "add my computer" is close to "connect". as both fails to work
<jetienne> the lack of documentation is hard to tackle
<jetienne> oh i found it. i had to subscribed to a plan
<jetienne> it worked! i just had to quit + relaunch the local apps
<jetienne> q. in the web ui, the "sharing" tab in https://ubuntuone.com/files/ is disabled. is this due to the beta state or more me misconfiguring it ?
<sunnydrake> 12h to scan files is just enought to shut down daemon and wait for fix....
<BUGabundo> olá e bom dia
<dobey> jetienne: "Sharing" is only enabled for folders under "My Files". we don't do individual file sharing. only folders
<jetienne> dobey: ok thanks.
<jetienne> dobey: btw how come it is not possible to share a single file ?
<jetienne> this seems like a relevant feature. to force to create a directory and to put the file in it just to share it , seems uselessly cumbersome, no ?
<dobey> jetienne: there are many more ways to share single files with people that are widely available and used by everyone
<jetienne> (not complaining here, just giving feedback)
<jetienne> dobey: ok
<dobey> so we opted not to make individual files shareable, because it then gets quite unwieldy
<jetienne> as a product designer, i disagree, but that's cool. i made my feedback and will use your service with pleasure :)
<dobey> if you've got thousands of users sharing individual files to multiple people, it gets unwieldy very quickly :)
<ashiq> hello. anyone here?
<dobey> hi
#ubuntuone 2010-07-12
<pratikt> hello
<duanedesign> morning all
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: morning :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: my contacts synced on my pc :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you mean, from your phone? :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: how is your project coming along?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I'm currently working on the Service. it's a pretty big chunk of code, I have to shuffle around some sources so that
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: the client work in the background safely, even if the user leaves the Activity
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: plus, when that's done, up/download should be piece of cake.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: nice
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I'll let you know when I'm done with that part :)
<abhi_nav> hi
<abhi_nav> hello duanedesign
<rye> abhi_nav, hi
<abhi_nav> rye, hi
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: welcome back :)
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, hello! so today anyone free to help?
<jdobrien> abhi_nav, what's up?
<duanedesign> yep :)
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, so issue is i set up mobile syc. but it gives error that Data transfer not possible. Check data connection.
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, also contacts are not syncd. i added contacts to evolution ubuntu one folder. but they are still not uploaded. :(
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: you added contacts to evolution or a file in ~/Ubuntu One
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, to evolution
<abhi_nav> beuno, ping
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: ok. Contact sync is still disabled
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, :!
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: i know :\
<beuno> abhi_nav, hi
<abhi_nav> hi beuno
<abhi_nav> beuno, mobile syncing problem. you free to talk?
<beuno> abhi_nav, yes
<abhi_nav> beuno, it gives error that data transer not possible. check data connection
<beuno> the evolution issue is because replication is disabled from/to the desktop
<beuno> abhi_nav, what's your mobile username?
 * abhi_nav confused.
<abhi_nav> beuno, what is mobile user name? ohhh igo tiit wait
<duanedesign> rye: are you aware of any bug reports about ubuntuone-syncdaemon process running when you open a nautilus window even though Ubuntu One is 'disabled'. disabled == taken off 'startup applications'
<abhi_nav> beuno, 89637154
<rye> duanedesign, i believe that is because syncdaemon needs to handle the case when it is reenabled
<rye> nautilus plugin requests state of the directory...
<rye> hmm
<beuno> abhi_nav, looking through the logs
<rye> duanedesign, i believe nautilus plugin should read the config file to see whether it should be doing anything
<rye> rodrigo_, ^
<rye> however
<rye> duanedesign, if syncdaemon is not started then any dbus call will start it
<abhi_nav> beuno, ok
<rodrigo_> rye, duanedesign: yes, there's a bug about it
<beuno> abhi_nav, so, there is no record of your device contacting the server
<abhi_nav> beuno, yes cant establish connection
<beuno> abhi_nav, it's an issue with either the configuration on your device
<beuno> or your internet connection on it
<abhi_nav> beuno, i can login to internet using opera from my mobile so i dont think its network issue
<beuno> make sure that you put the correct hostname (http://syncml.one.ubuntu.com/)
<abhi_nav> ok wait
<abhi_nav> beuno, address is correct
<beuno> abhi_nav, so maybe its trying to use the wrong internet connection?
<abhi_nav> beuno, means? i only have one internet connection
<beuno> abhi_nav, I don't know really
<abhi_nav> :|
<beuno> each device and provider have their own crazy set of rules
<beuno> all I can tell you is that our servers are working
<beuno> abhi_nav, this is a nokia, right?
<abhi_nav> beuno, nokia 2700 classic
<beuno> abhi_nav, and are you using the native syncing or the funambol client?
<abhi_nav> beuno, funambol as described in the phone settins page
<beuno> abhi_nav, try using the native sync
<abhi_nav> beuno, how to do that?
<beuno> abhi_nav, you probably have a "sync" option somewhere burried
<abhi_nav> beuno, yes I have and there are only four opitons, phone switch, create backup,resotre backup(which is disable) and data transer
<abhi_nav> beuno, among that for funamblo i go to data transwer
<abhi_nav> beuno, under phone switch =synchronise it demansds for devices to conenct e.g. bluetooth etc
<beuno> abhi_nav, I don't know the specific instructions for each phone
<abhi_nav> beuno, ok
<beuno> but you can create a new profile
<beuno> and punch in the information
<beuno> and sync from there
<abhi_nav> beuno, ok. is it possible to tell my mobile to use my computer's internet connection?
<beuno> abhi_nav, not sure
<abhi_nav> beuno, ok
<LaserJock> is there some setting I can change to make to have Ubuntu One not sync any desktopcouch DBs or would I need to remove Ubuntu One altogether?
<rye> LaserJock, you can remove the pairing for desktopcouch so that no attempt will be done to sync it
<rye> LaserJock, go to ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html and visit management database
<LaserJock> rye: ok
<rye> LaserJock, you will find two records there, one for local server id and another - replication info for ubuntuone
<LaserJock> rye: ok
<LaserJock> rye: so if I just remove those 2 records it should "forget"?
<dnielsen> a number of my u1ms downloads have been stuck with the message "transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" fir days
<beuno> dnielsen, hi
<beuno> mattgriffin, you around?  ^
<mattgriffin> beuno: :)
<dnielsen> using the banshee extension on 64bit maverick
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: can you private message me the email address that you use for Ubuntu One so I can check your account?
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: thanks... checking
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: our records show that the songs have been delivered to your ubuntu one cloud storage successfully. can you see the purchased song files at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<dnielsen> yes.. odd
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: hmm... are you seeing other files sync successfully between your desktop and the cloud?
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: the My Downloads page will continue to show the "Transferring..." status until all files are downloaded to your desktop
<dnielsen> yesand upon checking .ubuntuone/ has the files as well.
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: hmm... but they're not showing up in Rbox?
<dnielsen> using banshee, but no, only 2 of the songs from the black album shows up
<dnielsen> and the rest first flash 0 mbs transferred then transferring from  u1 in the extension
<dnielsen> the green day song I bought did correctly dowload and show up in bnashee so I figured it was a u1 fail
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: i noticed the artist's name has an accent. do the tracks that show up in Banshee have accents?
<dnielsen> yeah
<dnielsen> that incidently is a metadata mistake which 7digital are fixing as we speak
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: ah ok. i'm a little stumped why the other songs are not automatically added to Banshee though
<dnielsen> yeah, me as well
 * mattgriffin fires up banshee
<dnielsen> give me a few, dinner time
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: ok
<dnielsen> back
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: just saw your back message. i think this is a bug with the banshee extension b/c my copy of banshee isn't finding my purchased songs folder in .ubuntuone
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: i'll file a bug against the extension project for the banshee team to investigate
<dnielsen> mattgriffin, okay I will take that up with Jo then
<dnielsen> thank you
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: np :)
<jcastro> dnielsen: if you file a bug please subscribe me to it!
<jcastro> I just realized I have that problem too
<dnielsen> jcastro, sure thing, just let me work on this crasher I just had in Banshee and it will be my very next bug
 * jcastro nods
<mattgriffin> dnielsen, jcastro: doh... just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee-community-extensions/+bug/604699
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604699 in banshee-community-extensions (Ubuntu) "Music purchased from the Ubuntu One Music Store isn't appearing in music library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> mattgriffin: whatever, we'll sort it, heh
<mattgriffin> :)
<dnielsen> sounds like someone might want to file that upstream as well
<mkarnicki> any maintanance?
<mkarnicki> I/AndroidU1.Main(  305): sending request to Ubuntu One...
<mkarnicki> E/AndroidU1.Main(  305):
<mkarnicki> E/AndroidU1.Main(  305): java.net.UnknownHostException: Host is unresolved: one.ubuntu.com:443
<mkarnicki> this problem just popped, so I don't think its a bug in my code
 * mkarnicki does reboot
<Guest96775> Sorry I'm new I thought I put it as Nick
<Guest96775> Is there anyone who can help with an UbuntuOne Music store issue? More specific I can't view "My Downloads"
<mkarnicki> works fine now.
<mkarnicki> something must have been wrong with my i-net connection
<Niq_> Hello.
<Niq_> I keep getting (There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store.) Can someone help?
<Niq_> Anyone?
<dnielsen> mattgriffin, still here?
<mattgriffin> dnielsen: about to grab some lunch... what's up?
<Niq_> Does anyone know about the Music store issue of being unable to view the "My Downloads" error?
<dnielsen> I think Niq_ has similar issues to mine, if you could spare him a moment I am sure he would be grateful
<Niq_> Thanks dnielnsen
<mattgriffin> Niq_: howdy. check to see if the songs have downloaded to your cloud storage at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<mattgriffin> Niq_: are you using Banshee or Rbox?
<Niq_> Yes they're there I checked a few hours ago, It only fails to show in both Banshee and Rythme
<dnielsen> Niq_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee-community-extensions/+bug/604699
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604699 in banshee-community-extensions (Ubuntu) "Music purchased from the Ubuntu One Music Store does not appear in music library (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<mattgriffin> Niq_: can you browse to ~/.ubuntuone/ on your computer and see if the purchased songs have synchronized down to your desktop?
<Niq_> ok one sec let me see
<mattgriffin> Niq_: the bug above may explain why the songs are not appearing in Banshee
<Niq_> Ok I'll read that bug report. I can see the songs in the UbuntuOne folder
<Niq_> mattgriffin: I've never done or read any bug reports so this will be a learning experience
<mattgriffin> Niq_: heh :) and it's only Monday!
<dnielsen> Niq_, then mark the bug as affecting you to, if you want updates on the progress subscribe to the bug
<Niq_> Umm... ok..I'm going to figure out how to do that. Errr one sec. Thanks so far
<dnielsen> Niq_, top right corner, login (use your ubuntu one account data here, it is the same.. as I recall) then it is just in front of you
<Niq_> dnielsen:Ah I see I just reset my password then for no reason. Oh boy this is going to be interesting
<Niq_> mattgriffin: Ok I'm sorry I'm sure this sounds silly but I am clicking the "subscribe" link on the upper right corner?
<dnielsen> Niq_, welcome to the wonderful world of open source contribution. Once you subscribe you are officially part of the club
<mattgriffin> Niq_: yeah. then you'll be automatically informed by email whenever anything new is added or changed on this bug
<Niq_> dnielsen: ok I have subscribed. Its strange It was working a few day ago and now POOF
<dnielsen> Niq_, Lauchpad giveth, and launchpad taketh away
<mattgriffin> Niq_: do your purchased songs show up in Rhythmbox?
<Niq_> dnielsen: Ha I suppose. My Linux experience has been self sufficient until now. Been able to find fixes through other people's post except this one. No all it give is "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store."
<Niq_> mattgriffin: I wonder if its because I reported an accidental purchase through 7digital a few days back : /
<mattgriffin> Niq_: i doubt it. downloads from 7digital to your ubuntu one cloud are fairly immediate ... and they currently can't be retracted or taken back by 7digital for the scenario you describe.
<Niq_> Hmm. Curiouser and curiouser. Know if this issue has been resolved for anyone else?
<mattgriffin> Niq_: i don't have an understanding if your purchased songs have been added to your rhythmbox library. can you check?
<mattgriffin> Niq_: i reported the banshee bug a few hours ago. it will take either a few days or weeks for the banshee team to fix (since they own that extension). it's up to them to prioritize with their other work.
<Niq_> mattgriffin: Yes they are in the library but I on my other computer where I just freshly installed Mint, I cant get those purchased songs
<Niq_> mattgriffin: Sorry I meant to say that on one computer the songs are there but not on my new system
<mattgriffin> Niq_: automatically downloading purchases from the Ubuntu One Music Store from the cloud to your desktop requires Ubuntu One file sync to function. i don't think it works in Mint... or we haven't developed it explicitly to work with Mint
<Niq_> mattgriffin: Really? It was working for me and then a few days ago it stopped.
<mattgriffin> Niq_: hmm... i'm stumped (happens often)
<mattgriffin> Niq_: does general file sync work on your Mint system? like try making a new text file on your Ubuntu system in the ~/Ubuntu One/ folder, check the website to ensure that it synchronizes to the cloud, and then check your Mint system.
<Niq_> mattgriffin: I'll give it a whirl
<Niq_> mattgriffin: yup it properly synced to the cloud
<Niq_> mattgriffin: I also restarted the ubuntuone in the interface but the My Downloads section in RB & Banshee still doesn't work.
<mattgriffin> Niq_: on Mint, right?
<Niq_> mattgriffin: Yes on Mint
<mattgriffin> Niq_: did the file synchronize down from the cloud to the Mint machine?
<Niq_> mattgriffin: Yup. I'm looking at the txt file now. I believe that the ability to sync is new. It didn't have it when Mint 9 first came out. Main reason why I stuck to Ubuntu.
<mattgriffin> Niq_: does Rhythmbox on your Ubuntu machine show correct information/status on the My Downloads page for purchased music?
<Niq_> mattgriffin: No. My Downloads in Banshee & Rythmbox isn't working in all 3 of my machines. 2 of which is mint and 1 Ubuntu.
 * mattgriffin is doing some testing
<mattgriffin> Niq_: hmm... got download complete when i just did a purchase from the music store in Rhythmbox
<mattgriffin> Niq_: and the song shows up in my Rhythmbox library
<Niq_> mattgriffin: Is your purchase showing up in the cloud?
<mattgriffin> Niq_: yes
<mattgriffin> Niq_: purchases are first transferred from 7digital to the cloud ... and then downloaded to all of your computers.
<mattgriffin> Niq_: i'm going to open a bug on this... what you're experiencing is as follows... you are running Ubuntu (which version?). when you make a purchase, the song is downloaded to your cloud and your computer but is not appearing in the Rhythmbox (or Banshee) library. the My Downloads page indicates that there is a transfer in progress. ... is this correct?
<Niq_> mattgriffin: have Mint 9 & Ubuntu 10.04. The song are in .ubuntuone/ Purchased from Ubuntu One Music Store. However they do not sync with Banshee or RB on any of my systems.
<mattgriffin> ok
<Niq_> mattgriffin: I would say the problem may be with UbuntuOne directly and not so much Banshee or RB. I found this thread on Ubuntu forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476464. I'm the last comment on page 2
 * mattgriffin reads
<dobey> Niq_: are the files actually there, or are they empty? (just wondering)
<Niq_> dobey: They are there
<dobey> Niq_: so you can open and play them with totem for example?
<Niq_> yup they can be played. They just aren't accessible through the UbuntuOne music store extension in Banshee or RB
<dobey> Niq_: if you click on "Music" in rb and search for one, does it show up?
<Niq_> dobey: Unfortunately no. On my old system the songs were already moved to the library. But I also have a brand new system and since I cant access the cloud anymore, it wont sync to the library.
<dobey> Niq_: are you running maverick, or are all these systems of yours on lucid? or are they a mix?
<Niq_> One system is Lucid and 2 are Mint 9. (Yes Mint 9 is sync-able with UbuntuOne, or at least no it is.)
<Niq_> dobey: One system is Lucid and 2 are Mint 9. (Yes Mint 9 is sync-able with UbuntuOne, or at least no it is.)
<dobey> what version of ubuntu is mint 9 based on?
<Niq_> dobey: Lucid.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> Niq_: in RB's preferences, in the Music tab, is "[] Watch my library for new files" checked?
<mattgriffin> Niq_: FYI... bug 604767 notes the general issue with purchased songs not appearing the application's library
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604767 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Purchased songs are not added to Banshee and Rhythmbox library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604767
<Niq_> dobey: Yes. Still doesn't sync with UbuntuOne though
<dobey> Niq_: if the files are on your local machine, it has synced with Ubuntu One. if the files are downloaded, and not appearing in the library, it is a different issue
<dobey> Niq_: has there been a kernel update recently?
<Niq_> dobey: Not sure if there has been but I update my systems everyday. The files are in the cloud however they just aren't accessible through the music players via their music store extensions.
<dobey> Niq_: ok, the songs aren't played through the music store interface. they are supposed to be integrated into the player's library when they are downloaded.
<mattgriffin> Niq_: the music player applications should be watching specific folders on your computer. whenever new files are added to your computer (like downloaded from Ubuntu One), the applications should update their library lists or artists and albums.
<dobey> Niq_: could you try to copy one of the new song files over to your normal library location from the ".ubuntuone/Purchased..." folder, and see if it shows up under "Music" in RB?
<Niq_> dobey: Ok give me one sec
<dobey> mattgriffin: i think the plug-in for Banshee actually does that bit, and has to inject the file to the library, but in RB it should just work. but the issues are sounding like it might be an issue with inotify
<mattgriffin> :(
<dobey> mattgriffin: which also makes me wonder what filesystem all the users having problems with this, are using :)
<Niq_> dobey: Yes the file was able to be "injected"
<dobey> hmm
<Niq_> dobey: Its a good short term solution but I would have to download each file from the cloud and then transfer to Banshee/RB
<dobey> Niq_: what does "gconftool-2 -g /apps/rhythmbox/library_locations" spit out for you?
<dobey> Niq_: why would you have to download them again if they're already on your system, as you said they are?
<Niq_> dobey: I did it again just to see if they could be extracted but yes they are already there to begin with. I made a duplicate.
<Niq_> dobey: gconftool-2 -g /apps/rhythmbox/library_locations [file:///home/nick/Music,file:///home/nick/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased%20from%20Ubuntu%20One]
<dobey> ok, hrmm
<Niq_> dobey: Something tells me this probably won't be fixable through my end huh?
<dobey> Niq_: not sure. i can't really tell what's going wrong, from the info so far :(
<Niq_> dobey: Since this is the case on all 3 of my systems ( one Ubuntu 10.04 & two Mint 9) would it be perhaps an issue with Ubuntu One/Music store itself?
<dobey> could be
<dobey> Niq_: do you have a "~/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One" folder?
<pak33m> hey all :)
<pak33m> anybody know if theres a way to manually update the purchased music from the ubuntone music store?
<dobey> heh
<pak33m> i did a preorder and the download is available as of today. ive got the album on other machines except for the one im on now. that totals 3 machines.
<pak33m> the machine im on now wont update purchased music.
<rye> pak33m, what is the status in ubuntuone preferences dialog?
<dobey> oh, that is at least a different issue
<pak33m> rye: it says disconnected. however, i see a total used, my account info, etc.
<pak33m> rye: and this machine is one of the devices listed.
<dobey> i should have taken the libert of making that say 'offline' instead
<dobey> dobey: click the "connect" button under the devices tab
<dobey> err
<dobey> now i'm talking to myself
<dobey> pak33m: click the connect button under the devices tab :)
<pak33m> hehe
<pak33m> dobey: there is no connect button under devices but there is a restart button under the machine im connected on.
<pak33m> dobey: and i havent clicked on it yet :)
<dobey> pak33m: there should be two buttons, one for connect/disconnect, and one for restart. i guess perhaps clicking restart might be a viable option now though :)
<pak33m> dobey: oh wait the connect button is grayed out like its been selected
<pak33m> dobey: aha, the restart button is doing something...syncronizing
<pak33m> dobey: now back to disconnected
<Niq_> dobey: sorry I stepped away for a sec. Yes I do have that file
<dobey> Niq_: are your music files in that folder?
<Niq_> dobey: the ones I purchased yes.
<dobey> pak33m: ah, looks like it is having a problem connecting to the server them. i wonder what the logs say (~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log)
<dobey> Niq_: weird. it should show up in the rbox library then
<pak33m> dobey: jusrt about to ask where that log is :)
<pak33m> dobey: 2010-07-12 16:47:41,611 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - The request 'oauth_authenticate' failed with the error:
<pak33m> AUTHENTICATION_FAILED
<dobey> pak33m: did you happen to remove the oauth token for the machine you're currently on, via the web or preferences dialog on another machine?
<pak33m> dobey: how would i do that?
<pak33m> dobey: i havent touched any settings for as long as i can remember
<dobey> i'm not asking you to do it, i'm asking if you have done it already :)
<Niq_> dobey:  ok just check and the songs ARE in the RB library but not in Banshee
<dobey> ok
<pak33m> dobey: hehe, i understand i was just answering in the form of a question because i wouldnt know where to go to do that
<pak33m> dobey:  should i remove the device and try authenticating again?
<dobey> so banshee works a little bit differently
<dobey> not sure why it would be having the issue though
<dobey> pak33m: no, it probably won't help
<Niq_> dobey:  but just for the record, still nothing is happening in the "My Downloads" section either
<dobey> Niq_: that very well could be a server issue. not sure
<dobey> Niq_: but afaict, that just seems to be a display issue with that page, and you are still getting your music downloaded, no?
<Niq_> I won't know 100% until I purchase another song I guess but I do have access via RB to all the music I already purchased
<dobey> i guess you could try one of the free songs on there, to test it
<Niq_> dobey: Ok I figured out a rough fix around.
<dobey> for banshee?
<Niq_> dobey: In banshee go to Media > Import Media > Local Folders Choose > "your user name" >.local> shared > ubuntu on. Highlight that folder and click "Import" Make sure that you have enabled view hidden files
<Niq_> SOLVED!!! Sort of...
<dobey> yeah that will get stuff imported, but i was trying to understand what the problem was exactly :)
<dobey> of course, i thought it was broken in rb too, but if it's just banshee, i'm a little less worried about it :)
<Niq_> dobey: I didn't realize that in RB it fetches the files automatically from that folder but in banshee it requires doing it manually. Except that when the My Downloads link thingy work it IS automatic
<dobey> Niq_: ah. that might be an issue in the way the banshee plug-in does the library injection then.
<dobey> Niq_: which would make it a bug in the plug-in (outside the issue with the downloads page, which might be a server side anomoly)
<Niq_> dobey: Always something to learn in Linux I tell ya. At least the data is retrievable but I doubt anyone remotely new would have figured that one out. If I didn't already see it in RB I would never have thought to check.
<dobey> Niq_: yeah. the banshee plug-in is a community project though, as rbox is the default player on ubuntu. i suppose banshee is the default on mint or something?
<Niq_> dobey: Thank you for your help. I have to go to class but I will most likely post my finding on the Ubuntu forum when I get back and hopefully that helps some people. However that My Downloads error really needs to get resolved.
<dobey> yeah, we're working on it :)
<Niq_> dobey: Umm I don't think it is but I'm not sure. I DL a whole mess of programs upon installing it.
<Niq_> dobey: Thanks again for your time and patience
<dobey> no problem, i'm glad it's mostly working for you again, aside from the downloads page issue :)
<dobey> later all :)
<popey> hullo!
<popey> is it a 'known complaint' that every nautilus window has an "Ubuntu One disabled" with an [Enable] button in it? This seems a pretty silly thing to have given there is no way to revert it easily once you press it.
<popey> and pressing it when you're in a folder like, oh, say /home/alan/Dropbox is a monumentally stupid thing to do, and something you can't easily undo!
<popey> aha, bug 598638 seems to cover it
 * popey takes his rant there
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 598638 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "'enable' message presented in nautilus is confusing (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598638
#ubuntuone 2010-07-13
<Chipaca> popey: you still there?
<Chipaca> popey: the wording is funny, but you should be able to revert it easily
<Chipaca> popey: not sure what you meant by that however
<popey> Chipaca: i pressed the enable button and it disappeared
<popey> so i didnt see a button that would let me revert
<popey> which made me panic
<Chipaca> popey: the wording is wrong, we're working on that. The placement was wrong, but has been fixed (if you're on the nightlies), so now it only appears on places that make sense. Still in more places than some people will want, however.
<Chipaca> popey: what it does is sync that folder with u1
<popey> yes, i understand that
<popey> but what if i dont use u1?
<Chipaca> popey: so once it's synced you should get a 'disable' button, which would stop syncing. In the middle, it might be broken right now
<popey> but it will never complete a sync in my case
<popey> the folder i clicked 'enable' on is 3.5GB
<popey> (i am on the 2G plan)
<Chipaca> there's *another* bug about warning you about that situation :)
<popey> :)
<popey> good good
<Chipaca> we can't do much more than warn you right now
<popey> I'll do some more testing and follow up with bugs
<Chipaca> thanks
<popey> thanks for letting me know the situation
<Chipaca> you can check in the case mapper to see how it's supposed to work
<Chipaca> the case mapper stuff isn't set in stone, but it's pretty darn close :)
<popey> will the u1 bar always be there, even for people who dont use u1?
<Chipaca> popey: define "don't use". Probably, yes.
<popey> haven't signed up to it
<popey> ugh, thats a bit.. spammy
<Chipaca> popey: yes, it'll be there
<Chipaca> popey: yes, it is
<popey> thats gonna get us some negative press IMO
<Chipaca> I'd love a well thought out bug report in that direction
<popey> I am trying to envisage any similar situation on other platforms. All I can think of is things like MSN messenger nagging you to join up
<popey> i realise there are value add features on the mac for example that require a mobile me account
<popey> but I'm pretty sure none of them are that in your face
<popey> hmm, will have to think more on this.
<popey> thanks
<Chipaca> no, thank you!
<Chipaca> (also, whoops, nearly lost connectivity there as the bus went through an extra hilly bit)
<popey> hehe
<duanedesign> popey: there is a bug report about that U1 bar in Maverick
<duanedesign> popey: bug 601102
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 601102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one disabled notice in every nautilus window (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601102
<rye> popey, the fix for this is already committed to the bzr, now this banner will appear in all directories within $HOME but not in $HOME itself
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: someone went over this with me the other day i just wanted to confirm. The ubuntuone-ops+ team has been merged into another team?
<duanedesign> i wsa going to update the wiki 'Bug Workflow' page
<rye> duanedesign, i heard about that from beuno but i need to doublecheck, when pfibiger becomes available
<duanedesign> ok thanks
<duanedesign> rye: i thought this was interesting.I know you have been messing around with python. http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/07/building-filesystems-the-way-you-build-web-apps/
<rye> duanedesign, hm, interesting, btw, did you know that the first versions  of ubuntuone client were fuse-based?
<duanedesign> rye: i did not.
<rye> duanedesign, however there were issues with kernel lock-ups and file tree refresh (server to client) that made the team to start developing alternative approach
<duanedesign> interesting.
<JoachimR> hello !
<JoachimR> is anyone available for a question ?
<duanedesign> JoachimR: hello
<duanedesign> JoachimR: what was your question?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I'm trying to renew my driving license, and at this rate, I may not be out in time for standup meeting in 50 min.
<CardinalFang> Ooo, it's picking up now. maybe i will.
<duanedesign> ugh the DMV
<dobey> CardinalFang: do they have a comfy chair at least?
<CardinalFang> dobey, yes, but the wait itself is excruciating.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> yeah, i need to take another car in for state inspection soon, probably this week or early next
<duanedesign> i had to replace a lost drivers license, it was awful.
<dobey> really?
<dobey> i would just order a new one on-line
<duanedesign> :D
<dobey> i haven't been to the dmv in years :)
<CardinalFang> Online only works if you don't need it soon.
<dobey> it's all relative :)
<dobey> and i don't believe in time anyway. i only refer to it as a means of relating to other humans, since they all use it.
<CardinalFang> I was goung
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ping
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: ping
<CardinalFang_> mkarnicki, hi
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: hi! got few minutes for me for Android related chat :) ?
<CardinalFang_> mkarnicki, sure.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: few apps is more then me ;) hehe
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: have you written a Service on Android?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: I started the implementation (remote process), though I'm not sure what would be the best choice
<CardinalFang_> mkarnicki, yes.
<mkarnicki> remote process with AIDL IPC, or a local binded process
<mkarnicki> U1Service could, potentially, be used later by 3rd party apps, if
<mkarnicki> I would start playing with couchDB, but for know AndroidU1 would be the only app
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: since connecting + authenticating is costly (in time and memory), plus
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: the user will have an option to leave the process in the background for real sync
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: do you think that I'm complicating my life, or remote service with IPC interface is a good idea?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: U1 has it's Java client written by verterok, it uses concept of Deferred(s), scheduling task that will execute sooner or later. they are async, so that's their point.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: Android has AsyncTasks, which are cool for blocking operations, but I can't use them, as Deferreds run on their own thread (sic!) :(
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: ok I think 2 simultaenous questions is enough for now.. ;)
<CardinalFang_> mkarnicki, I'm working on the first answer!
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: cool :)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: I've reserached it pretty well, so you can ask me Service related questions
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: (local binded service runs in the same .apk process [as Activities, etc]; remote process runs on it's own, so that other applications can communicate with it through inter-process communication interface, with which they bind to the service whenever they e.g. need to schedule a download, upload, sync, whatever)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: however, I think I have checked that local binded service got killed when I left the main Activity.. I'm pretty sure that was the case. and we don't want to interrupt the service (unless the user does it him/herself by killing it with a task manager or what not)
<CardinalFang_> mkarnicki, yes, you want a Service + AIDL, if you want synch to continue outside an Activity.  If the user switches away, then they system is likely to kill any local threads in the activity.  AIDL+RPC is not hugely expensive, but you should not make unnecessary in-out or out parameters.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: good :)
<mkarnicki> yes, that's what we want, I'm pretty sure.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: the user will have choice to not sync in background, but if he want is, the service will run uninterruptedly
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: good to hear it from an Android-aware person. I really struggled on which version to choose
<CardinalFang_> mkarnicki, right, I think it should still be in a service, but the service can kill itself if the user wants when it's not used.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: exactly
<CardinalFang_> Let the activity ask for some binding to start it up, and when work is finished, shut down.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: so I'll move the U1Client into the SErvice
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: that's delicate. as long as the user doesn't sync every folder he wants to browse (which would be expensive in cost of battery life-time and possibly $ if not on WIFI)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: then we have to keep the service alive to let the user browse the cloud
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: every tap on a folder creates that folder on the device and caches it's content (meta data, not the file contents themselves)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: so the service should run at least as long as the activity is in the foreground
<CardinalFang_> Right.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: if it's in the backgroud (and it's not performing sync), then it can shutdown, but it will have to reconnect when the Activity resumes
<CardinalFang_> mkarnicki, right, but expect many reconnects anyway.  phone connectivity sucks.
<CardinalFang_> or, if you mean reconnect to the service, yes.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: true, it may be the case
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: nono, I meant to the server. connect + auth
<mkarnicki> "cold" connect takes up to 5-7 seconds
<CardinalFang_> Wow.
<mkarnicki> when you connect second or third time, it's somewhat faster
<CardinalFang_> That seems long.
<mkarnicki> let me verify (note: on HSDPA)
<CardinalFang_> Is it expensive on the phone end, or data latency, or server?
<mkarnicki> crap.. I can't check right now, I'm during development. umm, it's authentication
<mkarnicki> I'm not sure what takes so long, but I see small allocations and GC kicking in
<mkarnicki> when U1Client performs .authenticate()
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang_: month or two ago it was 40 seconds, now it dropped to 4-5 seconds
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: month or two ago it was 40 seconds, now it dropped to 4-5 seconds
<verterok> mkarnicki: we should use protobuf lite, I have started a branch of u1-java-storageprotocol to use protobuf-lite instead of standard protobuf, it should reduce client side processing and memory usage
<mkarnicki> verterok: coooool =)
<mkarnicki> verterok: it's 10 AM at your place, isn't it? you're home :)?
<dobey> not quite
<dobey> more like 1 pm
<verterok> mkarnicki: 12:15 PM
<mkarnicki> we where close ;)
<mkarnicki> aha, so it's -5hrs, not -7
<mkarnicki> (from my place)
<dobey> ah
<dobey> AR has weird DST changes :P
<verterok> dobey: indeed, but only some years...this year no DST change :p
<dobey> exactly. it's weird :P
<dobey> anyway, lunch time it is :)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: operation of going into a folder (by tapping it on the list) also needs communication with the client (thus service), even if the content was cached it should be refreshed. on that end, isn't it an overkill to communicate with a service for a simple "hey, fetch that folder and update me ASAP!"? that's why I had doubts about the service (though I knew it had other advantages)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: please tell me what you think. that IPC shouldn't be a terribly visible overhead, right?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I wouldn't block on it.  Display what you have from before, and ask service for updates, and when the service returns info, use the new info to update the view again.
<mkarnicki> ok, but if the directory hasn't been cached before, shouldn't I pop a "loading" dialog? just a toast?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ^
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: but what you wrote is almost right - *if* I have it cached, I display, ask service for update - Service updates ContentProvicer, ContentProvider updates the ListView
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, not toast, probably.  A special line with update spinner in it.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ahaaaa!! right!
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: the indeterminate spinner at the top right
<mkarnicki> I forgot about that, though I have it in the code already xD
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: great, thanks for hints :)
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, hrm, can one update the provider in another process and see the results in this process?  I didn't think so, but I may be nuts.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: if you call on... what was it..
<mkarnicki> onDataChage... umm.. something like that. then the ContentProvider will update the cursors, if they have registered obervers on their uri's
<mkarnicki> let me check what was it
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, right, good.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: getContext().getContentResolver().notifyChange(modifiedUri, null);
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: this should be called after insert, update and delete operations on contentProviders, so that observers can update. so the listview will update for free ;)
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, rock.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: thanks! thanks for invaluable talk
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I don't understand how it works, so I just forget that it exists or pretend it can't possibly work.
<CardinalFang> it = contentprovider updates between processes.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: sure :)
<mkarnicki> uhum
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I hope this helps.  I'll be here if you think I can help somehow.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: great!! :)
<CardinalFang> okay, lunch.  back in a bit.
<Atluxity> why didnt UbuntuOne sync my printers? isnt that a feature?
<duanedesign> Atluxity: no it syncs files in your Ubuntu oNe folder. Contacts from Evolution and Notes from tomboy.
<JoachimR> how do you sync Notes from TomBoy with UbuntuOne ?
<dnielsen> JoachimR, settings->synhronization->tomboy-web and voila
<JoachimR> dnielsen, my Tomboy seems to be locked on "Folder" syncing.
<JoachimR> Do I need to click the "delete" button ?
<dnielsen> is the sync every x mins box ticked?
<JoachimR> no, but the "service" choicelist is locked
<JoachimR> now ticked, nothing new...
<dnielsen> hrmm it should just work, I would perhaps ask the tomboy guys
<dnielsen> #tomboy on gimpnet
<JoachimR> Ok found it, the dangerous-looking "delete" button erases only suync preferences, so now the choicelist is unlocked
<JoachimR> thx
<dnielsen> JoachimR, if it seems dangerous, it's probably a papercut bug. Software shouldn't be scary
<duanedesign> JoachimR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes
<Dante_> Hey alll, got a bit of a problem here; I just installed ubuntu on a second machine and it's not asking to connect an account, just dumps me right at the accounts page and dosent try and authenticate and sync...
<Dante_> Anyone know how to reauthenticate with Ubuntu One?
<Dante_> Or at least manually do so?
<Dante_> Anyone?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I should communicate back to the client using Broadcasts or is there anything faster?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ignore my question, sorry.
<mkarnicki> verterok: what does getRoot() Deferred return? It's a String. Is it the root node identifier?
<mkarnicki> verterok: don't be surprized by easy question, I'm trying to connect newly written Service and the android application ;)
<verterok> mkarnicki: it's the node_id of the root node, in the case of the desktop client (a.k.a syncdaemon) si the node_id of ~/Ubuntu One directory
<mkarnicki> verterok: great, thanks!
<lordbah> I'm trying out the music store. I can see via web browser songs are in my cloud now. But I have no ~/.ubuntuone directory on my system, which is apparently where they are supposed to sync to.
<beuno> lordbah, they sync to ~.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One
<beuno> you should see them in rhythmbox
<lordbah> I have .local/share/ubuntuone, but within that there is not a Purchased* directory. Only shares and syncdaemon.
<lordbah> I don't run rhythmbox, I run banshee.
<verterok> beuno: I think it's ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased...
<lordbah> verterok: I don't have a ~/.ubuntuone.
<verterok> lordbah: hi :)
<verterok> lordbah: please run this command in terminal: u1sdtool --status
<beuno> verterok, you are right, they are symlinks
<verterok> lordbah: and pastebin the output to pastebin.ubuntu.com or other pastebin service
<lordbah> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<lordbah>     connection: With User With Network
<lordbah>     description: processing queues
<lordbah>     is_connected: True
<lordbah>     is_error: False
<lordbah>     is_online: True
<lordbah>     queues: IDLE
<verterok> lordbah: ok, the client is running, that's good :)
<verterok> lordbah: now, please execute: u1sdtool --list-folders
<lordbah> sorry didn't catch the pastebin part. Next time ...
<verterok> lordbah: yes, np
<lordbah> list-folders shows only ~/Cloud which is a folder I manually told to sync from nautilus.
<verterok> lordbah: ok
<lordbah> So something in the setup forgot to mkdir this folder?
<verterok> lordbah: I don't think so, I think the folder is created by the music store plugin
<verterok> lordbah: execute this: dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /folders com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Folders.refresh_volumes
<verterok> to force a refresh of the folders list
<lordbah> list-folders still shows only Cloud
<verterok> lordbah: and after that: usdtool --status && u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<lordbah> WORKING_ON_BOTH and a dozen lines of just the word "Query".
<verterok> lordbah: ok, the client started to work on the sync
<lordbah> WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<verterok> lordbah: u1sdtool --current-transfers will show you the current files being up/downloaded
<verterok> lordbah: and u1sdtool --waiting-content
<lordbah> and now list-folders shows ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased...
<verterok> will show you the files to upload/download
<lordbah> Indeed it does.
<verterok> lordbah: ok, that's good! :)
<lordbah> The banshee plugin now shows useful stuff under My Downloads as well (download progress rather than just "Queued" as it had before).
<lordbah> Should we do something to get that dbus-send command into a FAQ or something?
<verterok> lordbah: it's u1sdtool --refresh-volumes
<verterok> lordbah: I think it's available in the ubuntuone-client @ lucid-updates
<verterok> and via the ppa
<lordbah> err, what is available there?
<verterok> lordbah: the dbus-send command, is bundled into u1sdtool as the --refresh-volumes option
<verterok> lordbah: u1sdtool is part of th ubuntuone-client package
<lordbah> Okay, but nothing I found in a FAQ caused me to run it.
<lordbah> Thus I had to come here and bother you good people.
<verterok> lordbah: ideally you shouldn't need to run the command, but sure it can be added to the FAQ
<verterok> lordbah: eventually the server would notify the client about the Purchased folder and it will start downloading
<verterok> but it seems that the server is under load (just guessing)
<lordbah> Maybe. This morning I was browsing and added stuff to the basket and went to checkout and it got stuck "Connecting to music store...". 8 hours later it was stuck in the same place. Had to kill banshee since there was no reload button or anything similar. Have to say, amazon has never done that to me. Started back up, and my basket was empty - amazon has never done that to me either. So maybe it is overloaded.
<mario-kemper> hi there, is there any way to obtain the version number of the u1 syncdeamon via DBus API
<verterok> mario-kemper: hi
<verterok> mario-kemper: the short answer is no :(
<verterok> mario-kemper: why do you need the version? :)
<mario-kemper> well, older versions do not provide the publishing api, right?
<verterok> right
<mario-kemper> when I try to get that object my app quits...
<verterok> mario-kemper: you can instrospect that via dbus, I know that having a version might be simpler :)
<mario-kemper> so I was wondering if I could check the version in that case
 * verterok looks for the snippet to do that
<mario-kemper> mh, ok
#ubuntuone 2010-07-14
<verterok> mario-kemper: do you have a way/know how to check if the /publicfiles is there?
<mario-kemper> not yet
<mario-kemper> I'll search for it
<verterok> mario-kemper: I found a snippet that parse the xml returned by dbus introspection (python)
<mario-kemper> ah, ok - this might help
<mario-kemper> do you have an URL?
<verterok> mario-kemper: gimme 1' :)
<verterok> mario-kemper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/463226/
<verterok> it's a hack :)
<mario-kemper> thanks, this looks good
<mario-kemper> thank you very much for your help
<verterok> mario-kemper: np, glad it's useful
<mkarnicki> verterok: for long I wanted to ask that question ;) - what is a volume? how different is it from node? (if you have time to answer, I'll be around still for some time!)
<verterok> mkarnicki: a volume is a share, the Root or a UDF
<mkarnicki> aha! thanks
<verterok> mkarnicki: nodes live inside volumes
<mkarnicki> verterok: right! :) now I know what a volume is :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: so, a method of the protocol client, e.g: makeFile expects a node_id and a volume_id
<verterok> and other stuff
<verterok> mkarnicki: the volume_id of the root is a special case: ''
<verterok> mkarnicki: all the other volume ids are uuids
<mkarnicki> verterok: aha
<mkarnicki> verterok: so if I have my account, and you share a folder with me, I'll have two volumes, right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: only if you accept the share :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: ^__^
<verterok> mkarnicki: no-yet accepted shares aren't volumes
<mkarnicki> verterok: I see. that makes sense ;)
<verterok> mkarnicki: if you create a UDF, you will have 2 volumes too :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: right :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: for long I have been wondering what the heck are volumes..
<mkarnicki> verterok: if I have the directory contents cached, and update them in the background using my service - there's no better way than to compare them one by one, right? I need to check if it *is* in the database, and if so, if it *was* modified. right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: sorry, I'm missing something there :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I cache directory contents to serve them faster. but I have to update them in the background to make sure I don't miss any new entries etc
<mkarnicki> verterok: Since I have to check if each entry has possibly changed, I have no other option then to compare what I got from the server with what I have cached.
<mkarnicki> verterok: You told Aquarius about server notifying the client if something changes, rembemer? I might have mentioned that in an email
<mkarnicki> verterok: is it something I could use? do servers track what clients have/have not yet fetched?
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, the server sends NODE_STATE notifications to the client
<verterok> mkarnicki: no, the server don't trackj what the client asked
<mkarnicki> verterok: I see. and note_state contain.. ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: the server will notify all the connected clients if one of the clients changed something
<verterok> mkarnicki: you need to register a callback for that specific notification
<mkarnicki> verterok: so if I drop the connection, and reconnect after 1hour, I won't get notify what happend in the mean time, right? (that would, sadly, make sense..)
<verterok> mkarnicki: from the top of my head: client.set_node_state_callback or something like that :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: yeap
<mkarnicki> verterok: aha, will do.
<verterok> mkarnicki: with the current protocol, the client needs to do a server rescan
<verterok> we are working in changing that, and use deltas instead
<mkarnicki> verterok: right
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh really?! you're already working on that :) ?
<mkarnicki> very cool
<verterok> yes, it will be included in Maverick client, and we will need to add that to the java client
<mkarnicki> verterok: so, it is true that, if I have a cached folder and I want to refresh it for the user, I have to download it all again, right? (the file listing I mean, directory contents)
<mkarnicki> verterok: wow.. pretty fast. this year already?
<mkarnicki> maverick is 10.10 isn't it?
<verterok> yes
<mkarnicki> sweet :)
<verterok> 10.10
<verterok> mkarnicki: to get the new contents, yes you need to download it again
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok, got it :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: if I'm downloading a file, is there an option to tap into getContent to know how much has been already downloaded or I should look at the file on the device/SD card to see what's the progress in bytes?
<mkarnicki> verterok: if it's possible, I'd like to use progress bar, that's why the question.
<verterok> mkarnicki: hmm, it can be done...without looking at the code I'ld say that using a custom OutputStream is the way to go
<mkarnicki> verterok: I see. another trick :) thanks!!
<verterok> mkarnicki: and in the write method you can hook a callback or something to keep track
<mkarnicki> verterok: do you know the answer to life, universe and everything? (you always have answers :D )
<verterok> np :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: cool, thank you :)
<verterok> 42 is the answer
<verterok> :p
<mkarnicki> verterok: correct ;)
<mkarnicki> heheheh
<mkarnicki> verterok: what does client.unlink(volumeId, node) do, if I may ask :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: delete a node
<mkarnicki> verterok: or queryCaps (query is for fetching dir content, for example right?)
<mkarnicki> verterok: aha
<verterok> mkarnicki: queryCaps is to query the capabilities the server support
<verterok> mkarnicki: the client can "nagotiate" the capabilities to use
<mkarnicki> verterok: aha :) thank you
<verterok> mkarnicki: e.g: this delta thingy I talked about, is a new capability
<mkarnicki> verterok: yes :) and a very cool one.
<verterok> mkarnicki: so in the case of old clients that don't have that, the server will behave as the clietn expect
<mkarnicki> verterok: uhum :)
 * mkarnicki nods
<verterok> mkarnicki: if the client doesn't set any capabilities it will use the default, whihch is the latest one
<verterok> if I remember correctly
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: I shouldn't worry about that for now, right? things seem to work fine (though I haven't moved much interms of functionality, but in terms of code yes)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I need to fix 2 things (one of them is cursor from sqlite db), and I'll have a working, remote process service to sync stuff :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: and cache stuff :) !
<verterok> mkarnicki: not yet, but it might be good to do the capabilities stuff
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok, I will :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: it's just one or two method calls before doing the authentication
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll ask about that in a month time or so
<verterok> sure
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok :)
<mkarnicki> good night all
 * mkarnicki is away
<martyd> I have been having trouble getting my computer authorized with U1 & followed every 'reinstall' guide I can find; anyone willing to help me?
<duanedesign> hello
<legis> I was losing it for while when trying to add my pc ;-)
<duanedesign> legis: did you get it
<legis> duanedesign: yeah, from the /topic
<duanedesign> legis: yeah that is a pain. :\
<legis> I guess this happens on slown computers? this one is atom based
<duanedesign> legis: it is a bug with Lucid
<duanedesign> though it is hard to reproduce, thus fix
<rsilvakairos> bom dia a todos
<duanedesign> ?
<duanedesign> good morning rsilvakairos
<rsilvakairos> ola
<rsilvakairos> nao falo ingles
<rsilvakairos> me desculpe,chamei vc sem querer
<rsilvakairos> good morning
<duanedesign> Eu não falo português
<duanedesign> rsilvakairos: que ok
<rsilvakairos> desculpe-me mais uma vez
<duanedesign> rsilvakairos: que está ok. Ubuntu Um bom trabalho?
<rsilvakairos> obrigado
<duanedesign> rsilvakairos: Traduz Google me faz soar engraçado :)
<abhi_nav> hello
<abhi_nav> is contact sync from evolution to ubuntuone is now working?
<duanedesign> hello abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: does not look like it :\
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, oh :(
<duanedesign> unless someone else knows something different....
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, ok
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: yeah i am anxiously awaiting the return of contact sync
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, me too :)
<abhi_nav> i have uploaded one file to u1. now how the sync will be done? i have edited files contents in my pc? how to sync?
<kermiac> abhi_nav: sync will be done automatically
<kermiac> abhi_nav: u1sdtool is a useful tool to see what is happening. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl for more info on u1sdtool
<abhi_nav> kermiac, it is not done. i have uploaded that file long ago. and after that i have made some changes to file in pc but still i cant see that changes in thre
<abhi_nav> kermiac, ok
<abhi_nav> kermiac, do i need to run u1 explicity to let it sync?
<kermiac> abhi_nav: no, it should be automatically running. what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<abhi_nav> kermiac, lucid 64 bit
<abhi_nav> kermiac, how much time it takes to sync one file? I mean after how much time interval it checks if file in pc has changed?
<kermiac> abhi_nav: what does "u1sdtool -s" (without the quotes) in a terminal window say?
<kermiac> abhi_nav: it should not take long
<abhi_nav> kermiac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/463390/
<kermiac> sorry, i have to go. that looks like it is working as it should be. you could try adding another file into your u1 folder to see if you can "jump start" the sync process
<kermiac> honk for abhi_nav ^^
<abhi_nav> kermiac, thanks :0
<abhi_nav> kermiac, thanks :)
<duanedesign> hello abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, hi
<kermiac> honk is a "magic" word in here, hopefully someone will be able to help. If not, feel free to create a bug report by running "ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client" from the terminal & let us know the bug #
<kermiac> ah :)
<abhi_nav> kermiac, ok
<duanedesign> what does this return:   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
 * kermiac waves at duanedesign
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: ^^
<kermiac> thanks :)
 * duanedesign waves at kermiac 
<abhi_nav> duanedesign,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/463390/
<duanedesign> ok its idle and you are still expecting a file to sync
<duanedesign> do  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l   and   u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> return 0
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l   and   u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, wc: unrecognised option '--waiting-content'
<abhi_nav> Try `wc --help' for more information.
<abhi_nav> 0
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, how i set it so that it will automatically set up? does u1 starts at startup?
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> sorry the commands are
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> that will tell you how many items are waiting in each queue
<duanedesign> lets try and restart syncdaemon first
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, 0 for u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, and also 0 for u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s says :   With User With Network
<duanedesign> that means you are connectede
<abhi_nav> yes
<abhi_nav> ok
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, ok
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: try -  u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, done
<duanedesign> abhi_nav:  then give it about 60seconds and run the ' u1sdtool -s ' again
 * abhi_nav starts counting.........
<abhi_nav> ;)
<duanedesign> :)
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/463392/
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: is this file in your ubuntu one folder?
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, no
<rye> duanedesign, can I get more context of the issue here?
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, is it compulsory to put all my files I want to sync with u1 to be in ubuntuone folder?
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, i right click on file then I go to properties and i selected 'ubunuoen-updating'.
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: just making changes to the file should tell it to sync
<duanedesign> rye: abhi_nav made changes to a file and it is not syncing
<duanedesign> is that correct abhi_nav ?
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, but that was not heppening. now i added that attribute and now i am waiting it to sync.
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, oh yes
<rye> abhi_nav, ah, you added the _emblem_ to the file
<abhi_nav> rye, please help. this is my important file.
<duanedesign> but u1sdtool --waiting-metadata/content show 0
<abhi_nav> rye, yes
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: anything in   ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exception.log
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, nothing its blank
<rye> abhi_nav, what is the location of the file, i.e. full path ?
<abhi_nav> rye, /home/<username>/Documents/file.txxt
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, rye on my one.ubuntu.com page how would i know that if my file is recently synced or not?
<rye> abhi_nav, ok, is Documents folder synced with Ubuntu One? In order for the file to be synced to Ubuntu One it should be added to the special folders, By default there is "Ubuntu One" folder in your home directory and you can mark additional folders to be synced with Ubuntu One
<abhi_nav> rye, Documents is not marked. but i dont want to sync whole folder only that one file.
<rye> abhi_nav, then you might want to copy that file to Ubuntu One folder in your home directory
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, rye i just right click on Documents and click on Sync with u1 and it closed. :(
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: you are in good hands. rye is the fixer of U1 problems :)
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, ok :)
<duanedesign> i am going to get breakfast
<duanedesign> be back soon
<abhi_nav> rye, so each time i make changes i need to copy that file to u1 folder?
<rye> abhi_nav, or you can edit it directly from that folder
<abhi_nav> rye, ohh ok.
<abhi_nav> rye, tell me if i clicked on documents to sync with u1 then its all conents will sync? but its a little big data it wil take time?
<abhi_nav> rye, and each time i select my Documetns to sync with u1 the folder gets automatically closed? is it normal behavior?
<rye> abhi_nav, in my case I have Documents folder synced to Ubuntu One so there is a backup of all the files. However I might not have the documents that are top secret in that folder so I am OK with their storage on Ubuntu One servers
<rye> abhi_nav, are you on lucid or maverick?
<abhi_nav> rye, lucid 64 bit
<rye> abhi_nav, each time? Do you have apport popping up telling that nautilus has crashed?
<rye> abhi_nav, this is not normal
<abhi_nav> rye, yes each time and no apport error.
<abhi_nav> rye, wait
<abhi_nav> rye, it happend two times before but not this. this time i first go to u1 folder then come back and then mark Docments to sync. then it doesnt closed.
<abhi_nav> rye, and now all folders and files inside Ducements are automatically marked emble as unsynchronised.
<rye> abhi_nav, yes, you can see that they will start appearing on Ubuntu One web interface
<abhi_nav> rye, ohh ok. Thankyou for your time. :)
<rye> regarding the crash - there was a problem with earlier share on ubuntu one code that was using shared structure, i wonder whether the same code is still being used...
 * rye wonders and fetches sources
<abhi_nav> ok
<abhi_nav> rye, i dont have any sensitive files in Documents but still how much secure is u1? for sensitive files?
<abhi_nav> rye, you there?
<abhi_nav> rye, need help here
<rye> erm, need to type faster, long sentences are not good for IRC :(
<abhi_nav> hello rye you there?
<abhi_nav> duanedesign, you there to help?
<rye> abhi_nav, hello, i was typing an essay and was not able to finish it before you left
<abhi_nav> rye, essay?
<abhi_nav> rye, I need help
<mkarnicki> abhi_nav: long answer ;)
<abhi_nav> mkarnicki, ok
<mkarnicki> rye: you're doing great job :)
<rye> abhi_nav, yes, sure, what's the issue?
<rye> abhi_nav, re: security - i guess linking to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Security is the best place
<abhi_nav> rye, that doc folder i uploaded only uploades all files inside it plus very big data so very big time. so i need to cancel all that. i manually deleted all folder inside it. but the main Document folder dotn have delete option. also from in my pc i right click on doc and select stop syn with u1. and output of that conents shows still about 783 files to syns how to stop and cancel it from syncking overall?
<rye> abhi_nav, you mean you deleted the files from the web interface?
<abhi_nav> rye, yes
<abhi_nav> rye, only folders as there was only foder no files was there
<rye> abhi_nav, quick, please disconnect your local syncdaemon - u1sdtool --disconnect
<abhi_nav> rye, done
<abhi_nav> rye, now what next step?
<rye> abhi_nav, the syncing in ubuntu one is done two-way, so when you remove the files / folders from the web interface they will be removed from local storage as well. Since your sync has not yet completed the files are left intact, could you please pastebin u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<abhi_nav> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/463438/
<rye> abhi_nav, yes, lucid bug with metadata is still there... Ok, i guess you will want to unsubscribe the folder, i.e. to stop syncing the folder on Ubuntu One - please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --list-folders
<abhi_nav> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/463438/
<abhi_nav> rye, Folder list:
<abhi_nav>   id=072375da-acd4-404a-b268-961023a80c9c subscribed=True path=/home/abhijit/Documents
<rye> abhi_nav, just so you know what these commands mean - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl
<abhi_nav> rye, ok
<abhi_nav> rye, --delete-folder will delete from u1 server or from my pc?
<rye> abhi_nav, ok, now we need to unsubscribe the folder
<abhi_nav> rye, yes
<abhi_nav> rye, i have executed that delet command
<abhi_nav> rye, but it hangs so i press ctrl z or(c)
<rye> abhi_nav, u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder==072375da-acd4-404a-b268-961023a80c9c
<abhi_nav> rye, FolderUnSubscribeError: DOES_NOT_EXIST (id==072375da-acd4-404a-b268-961023a80c9c)
<rye> abhi_nav, it hangs because it is not connected, but we do not want it to connect now, since that would possibly remove local files (they can be restored, but that takes more time than we want to, this will be better soon though)
<rye> abhi_nav, sorry, u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=072375da-acd4-404a-b268-961023a80c9c
<rye> dual equal sign
<abhi_nav> rye, done
<rye> abhi_nav, ok, now let's shut down syncdaemon so that it drops the queue
<rye> abhi_nav, u1sdtool --quit
<abhi_nav> rye, yes quited
<abhi_nav> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<rye> abhi_nav, ok, now try starting it - u1sdtool --start
<abhi_nav> rye, started
<duanedesign> rye: is it possible for a user to get Tomboy notes that have been deleted? is this the same procedure as recovering files? Running the -info script and then ping a U1 dev
<rye> abhi_nav, could you please pastebin to u1sdtool --waiting-meta
<rye> abhi_nav, i mean could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --waiting-meta
<rye> rodrigo_, i know you were working on this issue, could you please provide more info to me and duanedesign^
<abhi_nav> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/463450/
<abhi_nav> rye, ^^
<rye> abhi_nav, u1sdtool --status ?
<abhi_nav> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/463451/
<rye> abhi_nav, u1sdtool --list-folders again, please?
<abhi_nav> rye, yws
<abhi_nav> rye, Folder list:
<abhi_nav>   id=072375da-acd4-404a-b268-961023a80c9c subscribed= path=/home/abhijit/Documents
<rye> abhi_nav, just to be 100% safe, is it possible for you to create a copy of Documents folder?
<abhi_nav> rye, yes
<abhi_nav> rye, sould i create it now?
<rye> abhi_nav, could you please create the copy now and then we will continue with disassociating the folders
<abhi_nav> rye, ok
<abhi_nav> rye, done
<rye> abhi_nav, ok, now please do u1sdtool --delete-folder=072375da-acd4-404a-b268-961023a80c9c - this will hang until you connect syncdaemon, so don't Ctrl+C that terminal
<rye> abhi_nav, in a new terminal window please do u1sdtool --connect
<abhi_nav> rye, ok
<abhi_nav> rye, hey one mistake
<abhi_nav> rye, i first done --connect and then i done --delete-folder and if it finished its work. is that ok?
<abhi_nav> rye, done
<rye> abhi_nav, yes, that is not really that different, it just can take longer
<abhi_nav> rye, ok then its done now
<rye> ok, now could youj please try listing the folders to see whether documents is still ther e- u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<abhi_nav> rye, yes
<abhi_nav> rye, No folders
<abhi_nav> rye, :)
<abhi_nav> rye, i mean result of --list-folder is No folders
<rye> abhi_nav, great, so that means that we are back to the original state, so, now to sync a file to Ubuntu One please add the file to Ubuntu One folder, that would be the easiest thing
<abhi_nav> rye, yes. I wll go though that way only. Thanks for you great hepl!! :)
<abhi_nav> help*
<rye> abhi_nav, you are welcome, I am glad that I did not make things worse
<abhi_nav> rye, oh haa h :D :D ok ok
<rye> duanedesign, there is an issue with tomboy notes as far as I remember that is caused by the way tomboy handles revisions from the servers. Frankly speaking i was not able to reproduce that but the legends say that the Tomboy can simply unlink the notes in case it thinks that those notes should not exist based on the response from the server
<abhijain>  actully when  i am on ubuntu prefrences window and try to connect devices >connect no connecticvity with my account
<duanedesign> abhijain: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<abhijain> duanedesign: 10.4 lucid
<duanedesign> abhijain: it should auto-connect at start up
 * abhi_nav whishes luck for duanedesign and abhijain ;)
<duanedesign> abhijain: what do you get when you run :  u1sdtool -s
<abhijain> wheni am clicking on connect option there is no responsce
<duanedesign> abhijain: can you open a Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and run the command:   u1sdtool -s
<abhijain> yeah
<duanedesign> you can post the results at  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> after clicking paste, post the address it gives you here.
<abhijain> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463460/
<duanedesign> abhijain: ok and can you run the command:  u1sdtool -c
<abhijain> duanedesign: done
<duanedesign> abhijain: wait about 60 seconds and run the  u1sdtool -s ' command again.
<abhijain> duanedesign: same like last one
<duanedesign> abhijain: ok
<duanedesign> can you open the folder ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<duanedesign> abhijain: you might have to hit ctrl + h to see the .cache folder in your home directory
<rye> brb (10-20 minutes)
<abhi_nav> abhijain, duanedesign is still here
<abhijain> duanedesign: hello , sorry disconected  due to network error
<duanedesign> abhijain: hello
<duanedesign> abhijain: can you open the folder ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<abhijain> duanedesign: no disconnected . just wait now i am processing
<abhijain> duanedesign: in file system?
<abhijain> duanedesign: opened and i am at destination ubuntuone/shared with me  folder which is locked
<duanedesign> abhijain: if you go into home
<abhijain> duanedesign: yeah i got
<duanedesign> abhijain:  typr Ctrl + h to see hidden files
<duanedesign> abhijain: then you should see the .cache folder
<abhijain> duanedesign: done
<abhijain> duanedesign: now in log folder
<abhijain> abhishek/.cache/ubuntuone /log
<abhijain> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> abhi_nav: ok
<duanedesign> oopa
<duanedesign> ii knew i was going to get those two mixed up
<duanedesign> FYI this was the user with the missing Tomboy notes.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529620
<mb999> Anybody heard of a bug in ubuntu one where it thinks that your paid account is a free one?
<rye> mb999, was your payment card (debit/credit) charged when it was supposed to?
<mb999> Yup
<mb999> I tried contacting billing, but they never responded
<mb999> So I managed to downgrade my account to a free one by cancelling the account (it decided at that point to tell me that my account was in fact paid for)
<rye> mb999, could yoj please provide your email that was used for registration? Private message OK
<jdobrien> mb999 have you been emailing mattgriffin?
<mb999> Nope
<mb999> Just the billing form on ubuntu one page
<mattgriffin> jdobrien: mb999's issue is the same but it's a different customer
<jdobrien> mattgriffin, ok
<mb999> Looks like a state issue in the database.
<mb999> Or I managed to create two accounts with the same ID & email somehow
<mattgriffin> mb999: send me a private message with your email address please so i can lookup the message you sent from the ubuntu one website. sorry about the delay in responding.
<rye> mb999, re-sent
<jdobrien> mb999 so since you already cancelled the paid subscription and then subscribed to the free one, i'm unclear what you would like us to do
<abhi_nav> bye friends!!! :)
<rye> mb999, could you please provide more info - i.e. you had 2 Gb Free account, then you upgraded to 50 Gb, was the upgrade successful? Or was your account downgraded recently to 2Gb w/o any reason?
<mb999> Sorry, missed the messages
<mb999> Erm: I upgraded to the 50gig account and it worked for a while...
<mb999> Then I was somehow 'downgraded' to a free account, but money was still being taken from my account
<mb999> Then I cancelled my (paid for) free account, and it gave me back a hybrid account (says I'm on a 50gig, but only shows me with 2 gig of storage) - and no, I didn't rejoin, I cancelled.
<mb999> Rye: >> account downgraded recently to 2Gb w/o any reason?
<mattgriffin> mb999: ping
<mb999> ?
<mb999> I'm paying attention again. Sorry for the delay earlier
<rye> mattgriffin, ^
<mattgriffin> mb999: hi. just sent you some private messages :) want me to send them again?
<rodrigo_> alecu, not sure why you don't get more undefined symbols, you still need the gnome-settings-plugin object, which is in g-s-d, right?
<alecu> hello channel. Guess I'll be hanging around here now :-)
<rodrigo_> :)
<alecu> rodrigo_, yup: no undefined symbols, and the test code works just fine.
<rodrigo_> hmm, ok
<alecu> rodrigo_, I'm cleaning it up and pushing it, so you can take a look
<rodrigo_> ok cool
<alecu> rodrigo_, btw: I've been getting a few "Failed test command" mails... are you running tarmac or something like that?
<rodrigo_> alecu, yes, I tried
<rodrigo_> alecu, it failed, as you can see :)
<alecu> :-)
<rodrigo_> verterok, ok, so I can do a u1-storage-protocol release with current trunk then?
<verterok> rodrigo_: yes, facundobatista, __lucio__ any objections?
<__lucio__> should work
<rodrigo_> ok
<Chipaca> desktop+ daily standup meeting starting in mumble
<alecu> sh*t
<andris> is there somethihg going on in here ?
<duanedesign> hello andris
<andris> hi h'w are ya doing
<duanedesign> something or anything ?  :)
<duanedesign> i am well today. thank you
<andris> hope you get better soon
<duanedesign> :D
<andris> moment
<rodrigo_> nessita, hmm, adding a contact and then pressing 'share' works for me, I wonder if it's got something to do with the fact you don't have desktopcouch
<rodrigo_> nessita, because you don't have it running, right?
<nessita> rodrigo_: correct
<nessita> rodrigo_: anyways, I think a user should be able to share something without having desktopcouch running
<nessita> rodrigo_: since those are two independant things
<rodrigo_> nessita, yes, it is supposed to work
<rodrigo_> nessita, the contacts picker is desktopcouch-agnostic, except for adding the contact
<nessita> rodrigo_: and for share, how do you detect if a contact was selected?
<nessita> because that's what's failing
<rodrigo_> nessita, we get the selection from the tree view
<rodrigo_> nessita, although we keep it in a separate hash table, so I guess in the not-desktopcouch-case the hash table is not being updated
 * rodrigo_ tests without desktopcouch
<ottermaton_> Sorry, my connection dropped for a second so I missed any responses.
<ottermaton_> If there were any. :-/
<mkarnicki> ottermaton_: there weren't
<ottermaton_> thanks mkarnicki. Are you able to connect?
<mkarnicki> ottermaton_: connet where?
<ottermaton_> to U1
<ottermaton_> I can load the page, but the U1 app is saying "not connected" and is not synching my files
<mkarnicki> mike@dojo:~$ u1sdtool --status
<mkarnicki> State: QUEUE_MANAGER connection: With User With Network description: processing queues is_connected: True
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: rye: ^ ottermaton_
<rye> ottermaton_, what distro version are you running?
<duanedesign> hell ottermaton_
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> hello*
<ottermaton_> lucid
<ottermaton_> hi duanedesign. Nice to see you again
<rye> ottermaton_, ok, so ubuntuone-preferences says that you are not connected, right? is there a button to connect in Devices tab?
<ottermaton_> rye, yes. It "depresses" but does nothing
<ottermaton_> restart does nothing either
<mandel> vds, u there?
<rye> ottermaton_, ok, could you please pastebin the current state from u1sdtool --status to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ottermaton_> sure
<ottermaton_> one moment
<vds> mandel: I'm here
<mandel> vds, that sucked!
<vds> mandel: yup
<ottermaton_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463576/
<vds> petty strange
<vds> pretty
<mandel> vds, anyway, I was saying, can you try and solve the issue with S3?
<vds> mandel: I think I've solved it
<mandel> vds, that was fast!
<vds> mandel: just need to test it with a script
<vds> mandel: yup :)
<mandel> vds, ok, can you do that and put it in a brach so we can merge it with the current code
<vds> mandel: yes
<mandel> vds, I'll finish the unit test (kinda hard to do) and will propose a merge with the code asap
<mandel> vds, can you look at setting up tarmac or the other (cannot remember the name) so that we have automated merges and builds?
<mandel> vds, I'd like to have that setup asap so that we can start providing small updates and have some kind of integration env
<vds> mandel: are you sure we need tarmac?
<ottermaton_> rye did you get that
<ottermaton_> ?
<vds> mandel: tarmac or pqm? they don't do builds
<vds> mandel: they just manage trunk AFAIK
<mandel> vds, well I was thinking of tarmac to manage trunk
<mandel> vds, and "something" for the builds :P
<mandel> vds, no idea of what to use for the builds though
<vds> Chipaca: do we need tarmac or pqm for the win client?
<vds> mandel: for the builds we need to check with muffinresearch
<Chipaca> vds: pqm delenda est
<vds> muffinresearch: hello :) how's going with hudson
<vds> Chipaca: pqm requiem in pax
<rye> ottermaton_, hmmm
<vds> Chipaca: but my question was more, do we really need tarmac to manage trunk?
<rye> ottermaton_, it looks like it was not actually running, can you re-run that command and pastebin the results again??
<Chipaca> vds: ah! then I didn't understand the question. What do you mean?
<rye> hm, it looks like ubuntuone-preferences not always starting the syncdaemon, how can that be? o_O
<vds> Chipaca: ATM we are just pushing to trunk, nothing is managing trunk
<mandel> vds, mind taking care of the build server things? that way you are busy, I'm a bastard, I know ;)
<muffinresearch> vds: hey - are you pretty much ready to set-up up something to be built?
<Chipaca> vds: what is trunk?
<vds> Chipaca: it is a bit anarchic but it's just me and mandel and basically he's the one that pushes branches
<Chipaca> vds: and he's a bastard, we know
<vds> Chipaca:  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk
<ottermaton_> rye - output is the same
<vds> Chipaca: this is trunk
<muffinresearch> vds: do you have an ami in mind? If you tell me which one you want I can spin it up and we can start getting it setup.
<rye> ottermaton_, LOCAL_RESCAN ?
<Chipaca> vds: oh, *that* trunk!
<mandel> muffinresearch, vds, we have a build script that will compile, run unit test and create the msi pacakages, it would be nice to have a machine taking care of that
<mandel> Chipaca, THE trunk ;)
<Chipaca> vds: automate as much as you can :)
<vds> muffinresearch mandel yep, we need to run win7 I guess and we need to install all the dependencie
<Chipaca> vds: if 'automate' means waiting for somebody else to do it and doing it manually meanwhile, oh ok
<vds> muffinresearch mandel if you want I can create the ami, I've never done it with win tough
<mandel> muffinresearch, vds, not really windows 7, it could be xp SP3 :P
<ottermaton_> rye, I just did u1stdtool --connect and no change
<jcastro> is there a place in the web ui to see all the files I've shared via "share on ubuntu one?"
<rye> ottermaton_, ok, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ? Something tells me that syncdaemon dies after some time
<jcastro> basically I lost the handy URL for the file. :-/
<vds> Chipaca mandel well if that means do it in the less expensive way (in time) I'd go with manual push for now, otherwise we need a tarmac instance that can run the tests on win
<vds> mandel Chipaca what version of win do we support?
<mandel> vds, Chipaca all the ones supported by MS??? I suppose  > XP SP3
<rodrigo_> nessita, it works for me also without desktopcouch :(
<mandel> vds, Chipaca sorry I mean >= XP SP3
<nessita> rodrigo_: how can I help you debug?
<rodrigo_> nessita, can you record a screencast of how you did it?
<nessita> yes
<rodrigo_> nessita, gtk-recordmydesktop package should do it
<rodrigo_> ok
<nessita> rodrigo_: on it
<nessita> yes, I've used it before :-)
<ottermaton_> rye http://paste.ubuntu.com/463581/
<rye> ottermaton_, was it working before?
<muffinresearch> vds: seems the only options for windows amis are server versions?
<ottermaton__> rye sorry, hope I didn't miss your response
<vds> muffinresearch: sorry I don;t understand
<rye> ottermaton__, was Ubuntu One working for you earlier? Have you restored your /home from a backup or something like this?
<muffinresearch> vds: there's no windows desktop amis for EC2
<vds> muffinresearch: ah, got it...
<vds> mandel Chipaca ^^
<vds> muffinresearch: then I guess the alternative is not using EC2 but something in the DC?
<Chipaca> vds: I think it just means we need more libs
<Chipaca> mandel knows more ;)
<ottermaton__> rye I have been messing around and writing a script to do a backup of ~/ but to the best of my knowledge I have not overwritten it
<vds> mandel: you are the expert here :)
<mandel> muffinresearch, vds, the are very few differences between desktop and server, one of them that we can runn IIS which we do not care about
<mandel> muffinresearch, vds  a server edition will not be a problem at all since most of the time SharePoint developers develop on Server VMS rather that on desktops, so we are happy :D
<mandel> muffinresearch, vds do I make sense? O_o
<ottermaton__> rye I'm looking at the dates in ~/ but I'm supposing that if I did accidentally overwrite that the backup files would still have the access date showing the "old" date. Is that right?
<vds> mandel muffinresearch Chipaca I know I'm being picky but if the builds and the tests are ment to make sure everything works on a certain number of platform, shouldn't we use those platform and avoid to cheat?
<rye> ottermaton__, was Ubuntu One working for you earler?
<ottermaton__> Yes it was
<ottermaton__> rye, Not earlier today though
<rye> ottermaton__, ok, so right now it can not find the metadata info for Ubuntu One folder, as far as I see, let me think what to do...
<mandel> vds, well, we are just runnint code tests and wix, so I do not see it like cheating... the msi will have to be tested per OS version, and we do not want to build in all the versions, right?
<vds> mandel: I thought we want hudson not just to build but also to test
<vds> but I might have misunderstood that
<mandel> vds, test and installation test or unit tests?
<vds> mandel both
<vds> mandel: if we don't have tarmac that runs the tests when we merge
<vds> mandel: and we don't have hudson to run the tests we'll end up breaking trunk all the time :)
<mandel> vds, when you say testing is hudson, what do you mean?
<vds> mandel: hudson can run the unit and the integration tests
<vds> mandel: continuosly
<ottermaton__> rye I will admit the possibility that I accidentally overwrote ~/  I don't think I did, but it is possible
<mandel> vds, oh. ok, then is not an issue to use a server, we depend on libs that are .Net runtime dependent and the .Net runtime is the same in a server and a desktop
<rye> ottermaton__, is there an Ubuntu One folder in your home directory?
<ottermaton__> rye, there is
<vds> mandel: ok, so if we run the tests on the servers, do we have to run the tests again manually on each platform or we can rely on the tests on the servers?
<mandel> vds, we can rely on the server tests
<rye> verterok, may I ask you what can be done for this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/463581/ except of wiping metadata completely and start again
<ottermaton__> rye I wouldn't mind doing that. I haven't done anything significant with the account thus far, just playing around with it
 * verterok looks
<rye> ottermaton__, still that's interesting how that happened...
<ottermaton__> rye, where is the metadata that I would want to erase?
<verterok> rye: is that ottermaton__ log?
<rye> verterok, syncdaemon-exceptions.log of ottermaton__
<verterok> ottermaton__: please, stop the client: u1sdtool -q
<verterok> ottermaton__: and execute: rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/shares/r/o/o/root_node_id
<verterok> ottermaton__: and restart the client: u1sdtool --start && u1sdtool -c
<verterok> rye: probably corrupted filesystem_manager metadata
<verterok> rye: volume_manager has the root share, but there is no info about it in the fsm metadata, and local rescan fails
<rye> hm
<verterok> rye: so, it's a bug, it shouldn't die that way
<ottermaton__> I did all of the above and no change. However, I then realized I was still logged in to one.ubuntu.com all the while. I've now logged out and will try again
<verterok> ottermaton__: no change?
<mandel> Chipaca, sent email, you should be in copy ;)
<ottermaton__> verterok, still shows "Disconnected"
<verterok> ottermaton__: can you pastebin the syncdaemon-exceptions.log?
<ottermaton__> verterok, one moment. FYI I logged out of one.ubuntu.com and repeated the instructions you gave but still "Disconnected"  When I hit the "Manage Account" it opens up to my account though
<ottermaton__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463591/
<Chipaca> mandel: thanks, got it
<mandel> Chipaca, I'm not good with PR so I did the best I could ;)
<verterok> ottermaton__: can you pastebin syncdaemon.log ?
<verterok> rye: looks like the root metadata is gone, which is weird
<ottermaton__> verterok, rye If this is an actual bug I'd be more than happy to do what I can to diagnosis it, but I _must_ go take a test right now. I'll be back in one hour or so
<ottermaton__> verterok, I have to go. Will you be here a little later?
<verterok> ottermaton__: ok, can be that by mistake you deleted some stuff inside ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm ?
<rye> ottermaton__, could you please file a bug using ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client and give the ID of the bug submitted?
<ottermaton__> I can't right now but will look into it later. I hope you guys will still be here when I get back
<ottermaton__> cheers
<verterok> ok, thanks
<ottermaton__> thank YOU
<mandel> vds, I'm goign to the market to buy fruit, I'll catch u later ;)
<vds> mandel: ok
<Chipaca> mmm... foood
<rodrigo_> alecu, I approved your branch, but it looks to me you need to merge with trunk
<Chipaca> ok, my feet are freezing. Am going to stop to go have lunch and warm up and walk in the sun a little
<vds> muffinresearch: want me to try to setup the win ami?
<alecu> rodrigo_, oh, ok.
<vds> muffinresearch: or we can pair maybe?
<AJenbo> mandel_afk, your Manuel de la Pena right?
<AJenbo> vds, hi, since mandel is afk, could you maybe introduce me to the windows port of U1?
<alecu> AJenbo, yes, mandel_afk is Manuel de la Pena.
<vds> AJenbo: hi, nice to meet you
<AJenbo> :)
<vds> AJenbo: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk
<vds> AJenbo: this is the lp project
<vds> AJenbo: what else can I do for you?
<AJenbo> vds: I'm thinking that i will be working on some UI stuff
<AJenbo> I will start by making a blue print on LP and then draw up some mark ups
<AJenbo> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+spec/u1-windows-ui
<AJenbo> I might also make the install UI
<vds> AJenbo: ok
<mandel> AJenbo, I'm back :D
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, did you speak with AJenbo
<mandel> ?
<vds> mandel: a bit?
<mandel> vds, can u update me? ;)
<vds> mandel: I just pointed AJenbo to trunk so far
<mandel> vds, ok, so I did not miss much :D
<vds> mandel: nope
<mandel> vds, I'll like to speak with him before I disapear again... I'll try to ping him again
<vds> mandel: I'll take a look at the amis tomorrow
<vds> mandel: we can have a skype call to catchup
<mandel> vds, great, sounds good, keep me posted with the amis state, I'll focus on getting the bloody unit test working
<mandel> AJenbo, ping
<AJenbo> mandel, pong
<mandel> AJenbo, hello! nice to see u here, sorry I was away, needed to buy food :P
<AJenbo> yeah they all say that :)
<mandel> AJenbo, I swear I needed some vegs hehe
<vds> mandel: yes they sau that too!
<vds> :)
<AJenbo> mandel, what state is the code in atm?
<vds> AJenbo: can you skype?
<AJenbo> yeah
<mandel> AJenbo, is actually quite new
<mandel> vds, AJenbo skype in the first date? O_o
<AJenbo> :)
<AJenbo> mandel, i thourhgt this was the first date
<vds> mandel: yeah, what are we waiting for :)
<mandel> vds, AJenbo ok I'm in give me a sec
<vds> AJenbo: your skype id?
<AJenbo> i think it should be posible for a sevice to see what user(s) are logged in, and then read a settings file from the users folder, this would also alow it to update users files even if they are only logged in in the background
<AJenbo> vds, ajenbo1
<mandel> AJenbo, request sent
<AJenbo> mandel, installing...
<mandel> AJenbo, hehe no worries
<mandel> vds, turns out I'm faster... i don't know is that is very good ;)
<vds> AJenbo: http://code.google.com/p/protobuf/wiki/UserGuide
<ottermaton> rye, verterok, how goes it?
<rye> <rye> ottermaton__, could you please file a bug using ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client and give the ID of the bug submitted?
<ottermaton> rye, never filed one before, but I'll give it a whirl
<rye> ottermaton, ok, feel free to ask any related questions, launchpad does not look that user-friendly at start but then it really starts to shine
<mandel> AJenbo, vds awseom to talk with both of you (specially vds ;) )
<mandel> AJenbo, vds I'm done for the day, I need to do some jogging, laters!
<vds> mandel_afk: it's easy when skype loves you! :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, oh, hey, it seems couchdb is finally released.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, I saw. 1.0 FTW
<ottermaton> rye: I think I must be jinxed today. Everywhere I go I've been getting a flakey internet connection. I've finally settled into the library where I have to use this crap web interface for IRC
<ottermaton> rye: I hope it will at least be a stable connection
<ottermaton> rye: I've found this https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778 and am going to try that first
<rye> ottermaton, in case connection is not possible to HTTPS directly (proxy is required) then syncdaemon will not be able to connect
<beuno> mkarnicki, hey hey!
<beuno> should I be testing the andround client again?
<beuno> is the bug fixed?
<rye> ottermaton, it depends on library connectivity settings, I've seen various crazy configurations out there
<ottermaton> rye I'm still getting the same "Disconnected" message as before
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: hi! could you help me understand one sentence from Android docs? (the 2nd one) http://goo.gl/os2c
<rye> ottermaton, ok, could you please try logging in to https://one.ubuntu.com and see whether you have https access at all
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: it means that bindService won't startService() ?
<ottermaton> rye I am there and logged in
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: *I meant call to onStart() not startService()
<rye> ottermaton, ok, so you removed the metadata folder completely, restarted syncdaemon and it is still not running, right?
<ottermaton> rye does that indicate that the sync should work then? Would you recommend waiting until I get home where I know it worked a few days ago before I file a bug report?
<rye> ottermaton, could you please pastebin syncdaemon-exceptions.log once again, if that is not network-related then it is even more interesting that it was able to break even after complete removal of the metadata
<ottermaton> rye: I think, though am not sure, that it worked from school where I was earlier today. It was definitely not working at home before I left this morning but I didn't have time to look into it
<ottermaton> rye: I'm not sure that everything was wiped. Under Services I had unchecked Bookmarks and Broadcast Messages Archive and they are still unchecked after the reinstall
<rye> ottermaton, have you removed anything from ~/.local/share/ubuntuone ?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, that sentence is sloppy.  :\
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: agreed
<ottermaton> rye: According to the instructions on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778 I removed the whole dir
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I interpret as:  the service is created, but not "started".  You have to startService(..) later if you want that to happen.
<ottermaton> rye: I no longer have a syndameon-exceptions log
<ottermaton> er, syncdaemon-exceptions
<CardinalFang> It just doesn't push the state machine to "started" automatically.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: agreed. I think you're right
<ottermaton> just syncdaemon.log
<rye> ottermaton, ok, that's good, could you please pastebin u1sdtool --status ?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: that's why it stops when clients unBind from it, makes sence :) thanks!
<CardinalFang> You're welcome.
<ottermaton> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/463648/  ... at least it's different this time. That's encouraging
<rye> ottermaton, ok, now you should be able to click connect in ubuntuone-preferences or do u1sdtool --connect
<ottermaton> my computer is now listed twice under Devices
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I know you're busy, but I suggest filing a bug or patch to the docs.
<CardinalFang> http://source.android.com/source/index.html
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ok :)
<CardinalFang> - still only be called due to an explicit cal
<CardinalFang> + still only be called by an explicit cal
<mkarnicki> ;) haha, you even wrote the diff
<ottermaton> rye: it now says synchronization in progrees. Nothing's showing on the bar but system monitor shows a pretty consistent bit of info going out
<ottermaton> rye: I'm becoming skeptical that this is actually doing anything
<ottermaton> It says syncing but there's no progress
<rye> ottermaton, Can you re-post u1sdtool --status, u1sdtool --waiting-meta and u1sdtool --waiting-content
<dobey> no progress where?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: Android docs bug filed.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: (not that it took me so long, though ;) )
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, you the man.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: ^ ^
<beuno> mkarnicki, should I be testing the andround client again?
<beuno> has the bug for certain accounts been fixed?
<mkarnicki> beuno: really soon
<beuno> so you've figured out what's wrong?
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm not sure, verterok has been hard to catch, but since were moving onto lightweight version of protocol buffers, I hope - yes.
<mkarnicki> beuno: not really. I asked verterok to take care of that, but he's really busy. in the mean time, I'm working hard on the project.
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'll get back to work and update you soon :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: it's nice you're asking :)
<verterok> beuno: in order to find out what's going on I need: you oauth token and your credit card number + security code
<verterok> :)
<beuno> verterok, it's yours, where do I send it
<verterok> beuno: guillo.gonzo+creditcards at gmail dot com ;)
<mkarnicki> verterok: hahahahhah
<mkarnicki> verterok: that was hilarious ;D
<verterok> beuno: really, I can'treproduce the error, so it's a bit tricky to actually find out what's going on :(
<beuno> verterok, I'll give you my token
<beuno> what do I need to send you
<mkarnicki> indeed, I heard that there was issue only on some phones during U1 team meeting..
<mkarnicki> if I'll be able to reproduce that, I'll make sure verterok knows about it.
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, it works ok ono my G1
<mkarnicki> verterok: that's good, I'm happy you'll be able to test it :)
<verterok> beuno: the output of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/463666/
<beuno> done
#ubuntuone 2010-07-15
<geekilized> who can help me with a specific problem with ubuntu one music store?
<geekilized> anyone?
<wage> Can someone tell me the path to the ubuntu one client, my icon is missing?
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> wage: in Lucid the Ubuntu One applet was replaced by the Ubuntu One Preferences window
<duanedesign> you can get to it from      Me Menu --> Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> or
<duanedesign> System --> Preferences --> Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> ubuntu one should autostart for you if you have the computer added to your Ubuntu One account
<wage> ok, should the panel applet be showing?
<duanedesign> no the applet was replaced by the entry in the me menu
<wage> whats broadcast messages archive?
<duanedesign> wage: that will log all your messages sent from your Broadcast Accounts
<wage> oh, gwibber?
<duanedesign> i am pretty sure :P I dont use it.
<wage> yeah, thats kinda a weird one
<duanedesign> could be easier to understand
<wage> well, i think i got it working now. thanks for the help.
<duanedesign> wage: any questions at all just ask
<duanedesign> the room is full of Ubuntu One developers between 12:00 - 20:00 utc
<wage> yeah, my biggest problem was it moved and I kept finding sites talking about it in the old location so i thought it was missing.
<duanedesign> right
<duanedesign> wage: the contact and bookmark sync are currently not working. They should be back up soon
<wage> will i have to tell it to connect after every boot? I couldn't figure out why it wasn't syncing and it turned out it wasn't connected
<duanedesign> wage: it should auto connect at boot
<duanedesign> wage: can you open system > preferences > Startup Applications
<wage> ok good, that might have just been because it had 2 entrys for this computer or something
<duanedesign> you should see an Ubuntu One entry
<wage> i have 2 startup apps for ubuntu one
<duanedesign> ok i had that too
<duanedesign> its the old version from Karmic
<wage> do i need to delete one?
<duanedesign> wage: click on one and select edit
<duanedesign> in the command line
<duanedesign> the old one will be:  ubuntuone-client-applet
<duanedesign> the new one:  /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<duanedesign> just uncheck the old one
<wage> ok done thanks
<wage> it'd be cool if it had truecrypt support built in
<mandel> morning!
<duanedesign> mandel: morning
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, morning :D
<vds> mandel: morning
<mandel> can you try this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_tomboy_installer/+merge/29958
<vds> mandel: sure
<mandel> vds, I'm making the installer to be more modular and easier to understand :D
<vds> cool!
<vds> I should be able to test the script with the folders in like 10 min
<mandel> vds, if you run the following "tools\Nant
<mandel> \bin\NAnt.exe installer" it should create an installer for you
<mandel> vds, I was saying
<vds> mandel: I got till create an installer for you
<mandel> vds, that is all then :D
<mandel> vds, I need that to be merge so that I create a new fragment that will install gtk-sharp
<mandel> vds, is a dependency we have from tomboy
<vds> ok
<mandel> vds, to test the installer tou have to install gtk-sharp inyour machine, you can find it here: http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html
<mandel> vds, install and then run UbuntuOne.msi
<vds> ok
<mandel> as soon as the branch is merge I'll remove the need to manually install gtksharp
<Rogasch> Hi, i have some Problem sycronizing my evolution-contacts with couchdb. In fact my CouchDB is emty. Do i have to create the tables by my self?
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, no, replication has been disabled while we fix a scaling problem in the server, should be enabled soon
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, you don't need to create dbs manually
<Rogasch> i htought my contacts are saved first in the db and then sync with ubuntuone
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, ah, you mean they are not in your local couchdb after saving them from evolution?
<Rogasch> yes
<rodrigo_> oh
<duanedesign> Rogasch: is this the guide you used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<rodrigo_> do you get any error when saving them in evolution?
<Rogasch> no i dind use this at all, maybe thats why i dont work :)
<Rogasch> but i created a Kontakt directly in the UbuntuOne Adress Book on evolution
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, you dind't use what?
<Rogasch> the Tutorial
<rodrigo_> that should have worked, yes
<rodrigo_> if you close evolution and open it again, the contact is not in the U1 address book?
<Rogasch> no it is in the addressbook but not on CouchDB
<rodrigo_> what do you mean by 'it's not on couchdb'?
<Rogasch> couchDB is totaly empty no DB at all
<Rogasch> i used: http://localhost:5984/_utils/database.html?management
<duanedesign> file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> Rogasch: try that and replace USERNAME
<duanedesign> that should open the couch interface in Firefox to the CouchDB that U1 uses
<Rogasch> hmm after forwarding there is a connection prob
<Rogasch> im at here: http://localhost:33646/_utils
<mandel> vds, any luck?
<duanedesign> Rogasch: the port changes everytime
<vds> mandel: fighting with win, but I'm getting there
<duanedesign> Rogasch: can you open a Terminal
<Rogasch> yip
<mandel> vds, and the installer?
<mandel> vds, could you create it? if you install you should have just tomboy installed
<duanedesign> Rogasch: we will try and restart desktopcouch.
<vds> mandel: I was talking about the installer
<Rogasch> ok
<duanedesign> Rogasch: run the command:  killall beam.smp; killall beam
<mandel> vds, need to restart (bloody windows) I'll be abck
<mandel> vds,back*
<Rogasch> no process found
<duanedesign> Rogasch: thats ok. run: rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<Rogasch> done
<duanedesign> Rogasch: this is a config file that will be regenerated
<duanedesign> Rogasch: ok a long one:  dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> Rogasch: then:  xdg-open file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> Rogasch: or just put the file:// in Firefox address bar manually
<duanedesign> the xdg-open is just a Terminal command to open the address from the browser
<Rogasch> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<duanedesign> Rogasch: which command was that
<Rogasch> the last one
<Rogasch> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<Rogasch> same error as before
<Rogasch> maybe sudo :)
<duanedesign> no
<Rogasch> ok
<Rogasch> there is surely somthing screwed
<duanedesign> Rogasch: can you run the command:  ps aux | grep beam
<duanedesign> Rogasch: do you get anything other than :00 grep beam
<duanedesign> Rogasch: dont paste it here cause it might be a lot of text
<duanedesign> :)
<Rogasch> roman    10568  0.0  0.0   7628   904 pts/0    S+   11:21   0:00 grep --color=auto beam
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> thats the grep process
<Rogasch> before that: ps aux | grep beam
<Rogasch> couchdb   9562  0.3  0.3 125988 13168 ?        Sl   11:20   0:00 ... large text
<duanedesign> Rogasch: can you try visiting the address: file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> again
<Rogasch> link me to http://localhost:33646/_utils with no connection
<duanedesign> Rogasch: can you open a Nautilus window and navigate to:  /home/duanedesign/.cache/desktop-couch
<duanedesign> well replace duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> Rogasch: were looking for: desktop-couchdb.stdout
<Rogasch> im there
<duanedesign> can you post the contents of that file at  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rogasch> there are 4 of them 3 with .1-3
<duanedesign> i think 1 is the newest
<Rogasch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463931/
<duanedesign> Rogasch: hmmm, ok we might need some help.
<Rogasch> ohh ok. why
<duanedesign> rodrigo_: i am stumped :\
<duanedesign> Rogasch: i am not sure why desktopcouch is not starting
<Rogasch> hmm i knew it. nice things never work like they shoud :-)
<mandel> duanedesign, Rogasch mind if I take a look ?
<Rogasch> not at all
<duanedesign> mandel: please
<duanedesign> I butted in on rodrigo :P
<mandel> duanedesign, Rogasch do you mind telling me whats the issue?
<duanedesign> mandel: getting a dbus error when trying to start desktopcouch
<mandel> ok
<duanedesign> mandel: no contacts showing in evolution is the original
<mandel> Rogasch, can u access desktopcouch from the browser?
<duanedesign> mandel: so we tried the kill beam and desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> and get a dbus
<duanedesign> error
<duanedesign> mandel: it returns
<duanedesign> link me to http://localhost:33646/_utils with no connection
<duanedesign> mandel: i got so far as to look at the stdout of desktopcouch http://paste.ubuntu.com/463931/
<mandel> duanedesign, ok, so beam is dead for sure and when you try to restart desktopcouch from dbus it does not work, did I get ti right?
<duanedesign> mandel: yes we did a grep beam
<duanedesign> mandel: ahh, we did get:
<duanedesign> 04:23 < Rogasch> couchdb   9562  0.3  0.3 125988 13168 ?        Sl   11:20   0:00 ... large text
<mandel> duanedesign, have you tried to start desktopcouch from python, the python lib does not us dbus and you will see a nicer error
<mandel> duanedesign, or at least will tell you is not desktopcouch itself but dbus
<duanedesign> mandel: have not
 * duanedesign nods
<mandel> duanedesign, do you want me to send a small script for that?
<duanedesign> please if you have time
<mandel> duanedesign, no problem, give me a sec
<rodrigo_> duanedesign, yes, what's up?
<mandel> rodrigo_, issues with starting desktopcouch through dbus
<mandel> rodrigo_, I proposed to start it through the python lib since it does not use dbus to see what is up
 * rodrigo_ looks at the paste
<Rogasch> Thanks for your help guys
<rodrigo_> it looks like an erlang/couchdb problem
<rodrigo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/463931/ <- these are erlang errors
<mandel> rodrigo_, yep, I would like to see what the python lib is trying to do
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, but you said the contacts are in your evolution's U1 addressbook?
<Rogasch> yes
<rodrigo_> ok, so the contacts are saved to couchdb
<Rogasch> there is one Contact in it
<Rogasch> first i thougt the are no entries in the DB because there (http://localhost:5984/_utils) was not DB
<duanedesign> Rogasch: that is your system wide couchdb
<Rogasch> then duanedesign postet some other link that dont work because der was no connection
<Rogasch> ahh ok
<duanedesign> Rogasch: there is a user specific one
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, right, that's not your local couchdb
<Rogasch> so couchDB have more then one engine running?
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, if you quit evolution and open it again and the contact is in the U1 addressbook, the contact is in your local couchdb for sure
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, yes
<Rogasch> ahh ok
<duanedesign> ahh
<rodrigo_> so, the problem seems to be that you can't get to your local couchdb's HTML page
<Rogasch> but how can i take a look on the tables?
<rodrigo_> I can't neither, it's a known problem with basic auth not working
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, install slip-cover and use it to browse it
<Rogasch> ok
<rodrigo_> btw, a better app is coming -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/+junk/guton
<rodrigo_> :)
<Rogasch> where can i find slip-cover
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, it's in universe, for maverick, afaik
<rodrigo_> Rogasch, my app shows the list of documents, but not the documents' contents, that's why I didn't suggest it tou use it
<rodrigo_> but if you just want to check if there are dbs and documents, use my app if you want
<rodrigo_> bzr branch lp:~rodrigo-moya/+junk/guton
<rodrigo_> you'll have to compile it though
<Rogasch> ok, im very thankfull for you help. i will get a try withit
<mandel> rodrigo_, guton? hehe you do not like sleep cover or what ever the name it is ;)
<duanedesign> Rogasch: https://edge.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Rogasch> thank
<rodrigo_> mandel, slip cover is horrible, yes :)
 * duanedesign is off to get breakfast
<mandel> rodrigo_, I agree :D
<Rogasch> ok guys a have to leave, thanks again
<duanedesign> good luck Rogasch
<Rogasch> thank you guys too
<mandel> vds, where is the screenshot? :P
<vds> mandel: on it's way\
<mandel> vds, ok, but we stay inthsi channel :P
<mandel> vds, can you try an run the installer again
<mandel> vds, it should not let you "another version is installer"
<vds> mandel: well it starts and let me choose between repair and uninstall
<mandel> vds, use uninstall
<vds> mandel: one more screenshot on it's way
<mandel> vds, ok
<vds> mandel: it's unable to close the app
<mandel> vds, ein?
<mandel> vds, are u running tomboy?
<mandel> you have to close it first
<vds> I'm continuing the uninstall
<vds> well
<vds> it says it can take care of it :)
<vds> and I trusted it
<vds> but it fails
<vds> and btw if I'm running tomboy I don't see where it is...
<vds> yep it is running
<vds> the process manager says so
<vds> mandel: cool it runs in background and there is no obvious way to turn it off unless you actually run it again and choose quit from the menu
<vds> ok
<vds> once TB was down the uninstall finished correctly
<mandel> vds, yes, that is tomboy..... I need to make the uninstall smarter
<mandel> vds, I suspected it
<vds> mandel: good job so far!
<mandel> vds, well, is moving foward, I need to bungle gtksharp with tomboy and it is a pain
<mandel> vds, I need to build tomboy from scratch to fix the issues regarding gtksharp... I shoul dbe able to fix it soon
<chrisccoulson_> hi, i accidentally clicked the "Enable" button in a large folder in nautilus on maverick a few days ago - is there any way i can stop this from sync'ing now?
<chrisccoulson_> everytime i start ubuntuone, my computer goes completely unresponsive, and i've tried "u1sdtool --delete-folder", but that always times out
<rye> chrisccoulson_, chrisccoulson hi, yes, it is possible
<rye> chrisccoulson_, 1. u1sdtool --list-folders - note the ID that is used by new UDF
<mandel> vds, got time?
<rye> chrisccoulson_, 2. u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=$ID (where $ID =  id that was received by running list-folders)
<rye> chrisccoulson_, 3. u1sdtool --quit  - this will quit the syncdaemon and drop the queue
<rye> chrisccoulson_, 4. u1sdtool --start - start syncdaemon again, but not connect
<rye> chrisccoulson_, 5. (in new terminal, since it will take a while) - u1sdtool --delete-folder=$ID
<rye> chrisccoulson_, 6. in old terminal - u1sdtool --connect
<chrisccoulson_> rye - thanks, i'll try that now
<vds> mandel: shoot
<mandel> vds, dont worry, fixed it :D
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, rye, i'm stuck at step 5. i just get dbus timeouts
<rye> chrisccoulson that's ok, you can see that there is a DeleteVolume call in u1sdtool --waiting-meta, our task is to add that call to the queue and then connect syncdaemon - u1sdtool --connect
<chrisccoulson> rye - i can't see anything with --waiting-meta either, as that times out too ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i'll try --connect now anyway
<rye> chrisccoulson hmm
<rye> wait
<rye> chrisccoulson wait
<chrisccoulson> ok
<rye> chrisccoulson is HDD in use now? or ubuntuone-syncdaemon process taking a lot of CPU now?
<chrisccoulson> rye - just the HDD. it never seems to use any CPU, but it never stops accessing the disk
<rye> chrisccoulson aha, so it is loading metadata now... how big is the folder? find $folderpath | wc -l ?
<chrisccoulson> rye, there are 2 big folders - 1 of them that i don't want to sync, and one of them has been sync'd for a long time. 1 second, i'll try them both
<chrisccoulson> rye -  12278 for the folder that i actually meant to sync
<chrisccoulson> i suspect the other folder is significantly bigger
<chrisccoulson> yeah, 737067 ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, i can see the output of --waiting-meta now
<chrisccoulson> and i see several DeleteVolume's in there ;)
<chrisccoulson> probably because i tried it a few times
<chrisccoulson> rye - should i try --connect now?
<rye> chrisccoulson yes, try connecting
<rye> desktop+ guuys, can we have a "close" button on that banner that says that Ubuntu One is disabled? And raise a dialog that asks whether we want to hide that bar completely and give a link to ubuntuone web site...
<rye> clicking accidentally on the button is not what we want to achieve i believe
<vds> mandel: is Basic Microsoft Windows Server 2008 32-bit ok to run the build?
<mandel> vds, yes, a basic Windows server it ok
<duanedesign> rye: i had a nautilus window in focus. I thought i had a terminal in focus. I typed TAB and RETURN. That clicks the 'enable' button in that U1 Nautilus banner in Maverick
<duanedesign> just sharing an experience, saw you were discussing it. Oh, and good morning :)
<rye> duanedesign, morning, That's what i am talking about....
<rye> duanedesign, and more - frankly speaking when i see that something is disabled in every other window i want to enable it so that it won't bother me,
<hakonaj> ls
<hakonaj> sorry
<mandel> vds, can you approve the merge?
<vds> mandel: I'm on it
<mandel> vds, thx! :D
<mandel> vds, should be the same as last time
<vds> mandel: LP is doing weird things
<mandel> vds, ok, np, I'm working on the gtksharp fragment fo the installer
<mandel> vds, a pain in the ass, but on it ;)
<vds> mandel: done, I have to swap some of my hours I'll be back!
<mandel> ok
<ottermaton> How does one allow another person to view but not sync with their notes? Where are there instructions for doing this? I can't find them
<rodrigo_> ottermaton, to view them on the u1 web ui?
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, yes
<rodrigo_> ottermaton, ah, another person, you can't right now, unless you give them your credentials
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, Oh, I thought you could. My fault. You say "can't right now" - does that mean it's being planned?
<rodrigo_> well, it's something we would like to have, but not real plans right now
<ottermaton> Another thing I've been wondering about: I'm pretty sure I saw a setting to set how often U1 syncs but I can't find it now? Where is it?
<ottermaton> Or did I dream it? (entirely possible)
<rye> ottermaton, re sync rate - the files are synced immediately, but couchdb replication is triggered every 10 minutes. You can set up tomboy to perform automatic replication for the notes though
<chrisccoulson> rye - does it normally take this long when deleting a folder? syncdaemon is still accessing the disk a lot (for 2.5 hours now)
<rye> chrisccoulson u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<chrisccoulson> rye - that's just timing out atm
<verterok> chrisccoulson: a directory inside ~/Ubuntu One?
<verterok> chrisccoulson: it was a big directory?
<verterok> big == lot of stuff in it
<chrisccoulson> verterok, yeah, i accidentally shared a directory with lots of source packages in
<chrisccoulson> and now i can't do much else as long as syncdaemon is running ;)
<verterok> chrisccoulson: if it was big it will take some take some time to settle :(
<chrisccoulson> verterok, it never settles though :(
<chrisccoulson> i've left it for many hours, and it's still accessing the disk just as much
<verterok> chrisccoulson: please, pastebin or take a look to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<ottermaton> rye, Yes that's where I saw the option to set the sync rate. However, I can't do it now. Under Synchronization the Service selection box and whole top part are greyed out and I can't figure out why
<chrisccoulson_> verterok, ok, will try and SSH in and have a look. it's frozen solid atm
<chrisccoulson_> verterok, that file is empty
<mkarnicki> verterok: I've sent you a short mail titled 'question about node.getParentNode()' , I would appreciate if you could take a look at it later today :)
<verterok> chrisccoulson_: ok, so syncdaemon is running ok, I was afraid it was on some weird loop
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, just looked at it, need to think a bit about it :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks =)
<verterok> chrisccoulson_: ok, could you patebin the last ~100 lines of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log?
<verterok> chrisccoulson_: that would help me to find out what it's doing :)
<chrisccoulson> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/464077/
<ottermaton> I can't sync my notes any longer, though it had worked yesterday. The selection box for Service is now greyed out. All of my Sync Add-ins are activated. Tools -> Sync fails too (obviously). Where should I be looking for the problem?
<rodrigo_> ottermaton, quit tomboy and run it on a terminal with 'tomboy --debug' and then try to sync
 * verterok is back after the power surge
<verterok> chrisccoulson: hi, I got disconnected
<chrisccoulson> verterok, this is the link i pasted (not sure if you saw it before): http://paste.ubuntu.com/464077/
<verterok> chrisccoulson: no, I missed that
<verterok> thanks
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, done and pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/464084/
<rodrigo_> hmm, this looks as if you're not authenticated
<verterok> chrisccoulson: looks like it's being disconnected...so it will take longer
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, sorry, I walked out of wifi area. Here's the link if you didn't see it http://paste.ubuntu.com/464084/
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, and I haven't since any of your responses if you made any
<rodrigo_> <rodrigo_> hmm, this looks as if you're not authenticated
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, well, I don't even know how it could be trying to auth since it won't even let me pick a sync service
<rodrigo_> in the tomboy preferences, you don't have a sync service set up?
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, no. I did to U1 and it worked but now the whole section is greyed out
<rodrigo_> which whole section?
<rodrigo_> in tomboy prefs?
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, yes, under the sync tab
<rodrigo_> ottermaton, that's normal, it grays it out as soon as it's configured, you can press 'clear', but don't, that would reset the syncing
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, ok. But how do I get it back now?
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, Or maybe I should say reset it
<rodrigo_> ottermaton, reset the tomboy sync stuff?
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, yea. I guess that's what I would like to do. er, nevermind, you just told me hitting clear would reset it
<rodrigo_> yes, but do you have local changes?
<ottermaton> rodrigo, I've modified a note, that's all. I'm not worried about losing it though
<rodrigo_> ok, then reset it and re-authorize
<ottermaton> rodrigo_, that worked. I should have been able to figure that out myself. sorry
<rodrigo_> ottermaton, well, you shouldn't have gotten the 404 at all, if that tomboy instance was authenticated
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup starting on mumble
<dobey> rodrigo_: authenticated or not, a 404 shouldn't happen. if there's a 404, there's a problem on the server :)
<lifeless> a/win 67
<mkarnicki> verterok: good you are here. we talked about checking the download progress, but I forgot how can I check the size of the node before download? (in case it's a file)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'm about to hit send in the reply of that mail, gimme 5' :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: :D
<duanedesign> good day mmk
<duanedesign> mkarnicki:
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: yes?
<mkarnicki> ah, good day duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> indeed, very productive here
<duanedesign> good good
<mkarnicki> yesterday + the day before I spend 30 hrs on the project ;)
<mkarnicki> I really hope to have up or download today
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: I got stalled this morning on a function that i endeed  up  not even being able to use :P But I am getting some stuff done now
<mkarnicki> currently working on download
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: nice
<verterok> mkarnicki: mail sent
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: oohh :(
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks ! ^_^ will check right away!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: good luck with code :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I need to go back and finish some stuff, will be looking at the other 2 mails later
<mkarnicki> verterok: sure, thank you Guillermo :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: you too. And thanks
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: :)
<mkarnicki> thanks
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: thank you, that clarified things :)
<verterok> :)
<Chipaca> anybody here looking for reviews? i'm in a reviewing mood
<alecu-lunch> Chipaca, https://launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/gsd-plugin/+merge/29922 ?
<alecu-lunch> Chipaca, that was quick!
<Chipaca> alecu-lunch: nessita had already mentioned that one :)
<alecu-lunch> jejeje. guessed so :-)
<nessita> Chipaca: I've got some connection issues, not sure if you could read my "retryable errors on the url read" question
<Chipaca> could you repeat?
<nessita> (03:31:56 PM) nessita: Chipaca: do we know what are the "retryable errors on the url read"?
<nessita> (03:32:20 PM) nessita: I see from the doc that it can fail with URLError, but not sure how retryable is that
<Chipaca> nessita: I'm pretty sure if you send it a signal during the read the read barfs with something lower down in the stack. Can you check?
<Chipaca> nessita: if it doesn't, then ignore :)
<Chipaca> (it would mean urllib2 is actually hiding that mess from you, yipee yay etc)
<nessita> Chipaca: I'll be happy to check , but not sure how
<jumpa> What was the command to view the number of files to be uploaded?
<nessita> Chipaca: signal lik ctrl-c you mean?
<nessita> jumpa: u1sdtool --waiting-content
<Chipaca> nessita: or SIGUSR1 fwiw :)
<nessita> Chipaca: let's see
 * dobey needs to teach you all some things to check for in reviews :)
 * Chipaca is listening to dobey
<nessita> dobey: like running tests? ;-)
<dobey> nessita: no, tests should be run automatically :)
<nessita> dobey: I disagree, but we've gone this road before
<jumpa> nessita: what could be the reason for this command to not printing anything and just keep waiting?
<dobey> like not marking strings for translation that contain only brand names, and avoiding some things in Makefile.am, like duplicating CLEANFILES variable contents, and putting Makefile.in in MAINTAINERCLEANFILES
<nessita> jumpa: can you please try u1sdtool -s?
<jumpa> ohh .. finally something happend. ill paste it
<jumpa> http://pastie.org/1046095
<nessita> jumpa: does u1sdtool -s work?
<jumpa> same output
<verterok> mkarnicki: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/464179/
<jumpa> ubuntuone-syncdaemon takes 100% of cpu
<dobey> nessita: "do the tests pass" isn't a review of the changes in the branch necessarily. it's a review of the tests. people need to read the diff more carefully too :)
<nessita> dobey: I agree to the "too"
<dobey> also, launchpad needs comment id links for comments on merge proposals
<jumpa> (i have just added a directory witz 160 fiels and 700 mb
<jumpa> *with, *files
<nessita> jumpa: you just started it, probably, it's reading the metadata for all your files
<nessita> jumpa: you need to wait
<jumpa> hmm .. okay :D
<jumpa> thanks
<nessita> jumpa: try again the -s switch, in a few minutes
<nessita> if it doens't work, shout!
<mkarnicki> verterok: lovely! :D (I wonder if I remember how to export the jar ;d ... maven package?)
<nessita> jumpa: just to be sure, what "head ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log" says?
<verterok> mkarnicki: mvn source:jar package
<mkarnicki> verterok: \o/ thank you!
<verterok> mkarnicki: you will need to tweak the diff, as it contains your changes for android
<mkarnicki> verterok: I will take care of that (any synonyms of 'thank you' ? :D I'd buy you a beer if you were here!)
<verterok> mkarnicki: :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: oops, gotta go off-line for now. take care!
<verterok> mkarnicki: later!
<nessita> dobey: question, what does ubuntu-sso-login do? I've run it and got no window at all
<nessita> Chipaca: would you know?
<dobey> nessita: if you don't call the dbus method to do the login it doesn't do anything, but wait a while, and exit if nothing calls it
<nessita> dobey: is that script currently in use? who calls it?
<dobey> nessita: ubuntuone-syncdaemon, ubuntuone-preferences, the music store plug-in, maybe a few others?
<nessita> dobey: ok, thanks
<verterok> mkarnicki: btw, that patch might change if I find a better way to do it...but for the moment that's the easiest way to get the node attributes
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok, not a problem at all :) if you have a second for an easy question - can I call getCOntent() from two or more threads? e.g. can I fetch two or more directory contents at the same time?
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'm sure that should work with the netty version, let me think about it for the OIO
<verterok> mkarnicki: there is no locking in the client
<verterok> mkarnicki: it should work(tm)
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh, it's not so easy then..
<mkarnicki> verterok: haha ^_^
<verterok> mkarnicki: but if I'ld write a test to stress getContent from multiple threads
<verterok> :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: why do you need to download mutlitple contens in parallel?
<mkarnicki> verterok: it should work ™ :D (ok, good idea)
<mkarnicki> verterok: imagine a user browsing  fast into /root/foo/bar , so he opens the app and taps foo and before service finishes refresh, he already taps bar
<mkarnicki> verterok: so refresh of foo (currently) is done first, and then refresh of bar is done next.
<verterok> mkarnicki: ok, I think it shoudl work ok, as the client don't use threading to get stuff from the server, it's all done in a single thread...except uploads (I think)
<mkarnicki> verterok: so, in theory, when he enters bar folder, a refresh for foo can come first, and I didn't think about a way to cancel running deferreds
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh, so anyway, it will execure refresh(foo) and refresh (bar) deferreds in that order anyway?
<verterok> mkarnicki: the Deferred can't be cancelled, as it's nothing more than a ticket for the response that the client might eventually receive from the server
<verterok> mkarnicki: no, there is no queue
<mkarnicki> verterok: right
<mkarnicki> verterok: ok, I'll try it out :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: the Request can be cancelled, don't remember if it's implemented :p
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll try to download some files first
<mkarnicki> verterok: :D
 * mkarnicki laughs
<jumpa> Hmm ... i have 30629 files waiting for upload but the system monitor says, that the upload rate is 0 bytes / s. syncdaemon.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464199/
<nessita> jumpa: the syncdaemon is working
<nessita> jumpa: as per your log
<jumpa> nessita: where is the bottleneck located?
<nessita> jumpa: couldn't say without looking at the whole log file
<jumpa> i have send you the paste by notice
 * nessita looks
<nessita> jumpa: what u1sdtool --current-transfer says?
<jumpa> uploads: 0, downloads: 0
<nessita> jumpa: which ubuntu are you running?
<jumpa> 10.04
<nessita> rye: ping
<nessita> jumpa: you can have further info on what's the syncdaemon doing by running https://launchpad.net/magicicada
<nessita> jumpa: you can install it from the PPA
<rye> nessita, /me reads backlog
<nessita> rye: do you have some standard procedure to have users running magicicada from the PPA?
<dobey> which ppa?
<nessita> dobey: magicicada's
<rye> nessita, i need to write that somewhere - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chicharreros/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install magicicada
<jumpa> yeah, already done
<nessita> jumpa: ^
<nessita> jumpa: ok, do you have better info with that?
<dobey> ah ok
<jumpa> its loading
<jumpa> still loading ...
<jumpa> i dont see any interesting information
<jumpa> maybe its just about the ubuntuone servers calculating too much stuff for too many users
<jumpa> i will try it again tomorrow. thanks for your help and see you
<bj0> so i had this bug occur again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/599583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599583 in ubuntuone-client "files in the "Ubuntu One" folder periodically dissappear (affects: 1) (heat: 55)" [Undecided,New]
<bj0> but i wasn't watching the directory so I didn't notice it until today, though it happened on the 7th
<bj0> the ubuntu one logs don't go back that far do they?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: yet another question ^ ^ if we started the service with startService(), then bindService(), and later we run stopService() - it will run until last client unBinds, right?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, hi!
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: hi ^ ^!
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: good to find you here again :)
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  I don't know.  My only idea is to try it or to imagine what could happen.
<CardinalFang> So, stopService(), then we make an API call.  That shouldn't start the service, right?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: you know what.. i'll just test it. I have a checkbox in preferences "Run in background" and I wanted to stopService() on uncheck, but not to destroy if the client is bound :) oh crap.... it unbinds in onPause, my bad
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: looks like my question was invalid
<CardinalFang> ... ah.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: when Preferences screen shows, the client unbinds, therefore onStop would stop the persisten service, however
<CardinalFang> onPause() is a good place to synch the config changes to the running state.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: when we go back, the client would bind again, so the service would restart.. pretty stupid, but that's the way it would work.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: what do you mean? I mean, I know what's onPause for, but didn't get you clearly
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I was saying that I liked what you were saying in "you know what..."^.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: oh ^ ^
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: thanks anyway!
 * mkarnicki tests the app
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, so, are you applying changes on exit of preferences Activity, or on returning from preferences Activity?
<CardinalFang> I can't decide which I would choose.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: that's actually interesting. for some live (real-time applied) prefs I have onPreferenceChangeListener, buf for majority I just set that it is persistent (in the xml) and
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: (android:persistent="true") and you don't have to care
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Cool.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I think Android saves the preference whenever it changes , in such case. and it works.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: so, for those standard controls Preference'es you can set persistent="true" and that'll do the job :)
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, right.  I was wondering about applying the preferred settings to the running environment.  Whether a service is to run, for instance.
<CardinalFang> I hope I'm not being dense.
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, wait, are you in GMT+2 or something?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: indeed :) 23:46
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I also use default values for preferences, but since it seems their not populated by default on the first activity run, I only take care of setting manually a setting to have the service run persistent, by default. rest is handled by Prefs PreferenceActivity
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: if you want, have a look: lp:androidu1/0.x
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I will look, tomorrow. I must get something finished before I end my work day.
<CardinalFang> Branching now.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: excuse my code style, I plan to clean it up, I'm in a bit of rush. ok, get back to work :) (so will I!)
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, :)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: excellent, checkbox works as intented
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I lied.  I'm looking at the code.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: xD oh come on, I'm distracting you! your job is more important..
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, it's strange there's no android.util.Log.e(String, Throwable)  There is a .w() and .wtf() .
<CardinalFang> But .e demands some description.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: Theres Log.e.(TAG, message) Log.e(TAG, message, throwable)
<CardinalFang> I noticed the empty ones, which is why I had to look.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: and I know about wtf, but I don't have it o_O strangely enough..
<CardinalFang> It's new to API 2.0 or something.
<CardinalFang> "API Level 8"
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: oh..  my minSdk is API 5 (Android 1.5), but target is .. 7 or 8 I think
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: anyway, now I know why it's not there :)
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Unless you're introspecting, you don't want to use wtf() then.  :\
<CardinalFang> Ah well.  Now we're distracting each other.  GBTW!
#ubuntuone 2010-07-16
<verterok> mkarnicki: good news, I can reproduce the error using beuno's token, bad news that I have now idea what's going on...yet
<mkarnicki> verterok: oops. how did you reproduce it?
<verterok> mkarnicki: using beuno's oauth token
<mkarnicki> verterok: when did you pull the branch? quite much has changed, unless you're talking about protocol side
<verterok> mkarnicki: protocol side
<verterok> mkarnicki: the bug that prevents aquarius, beuno and statik from using the app
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh.. I saw that the problem was even before log-in screen popped up
<mkarnicki> verterok: crap.. those are one of these ppl I'd love to have check out the app ;(
<verterok> mkarnicki: FWIW, I'm using the latest code from 0.x branch
<mkarnicki> verterok: no idea what's wrong.. I have Android 2.1 -update1 running, too.
<verterok> mkarnicki: looks like a server/data issue
<mkarnicki> I have a guy that might have this problem in exactly one folder (strange!), is it possible?
<mkarnicki> when he browsed one particular foldeer, he didn't get the content from the server
<mkarnicki> verterok: that's bad :(
<mkarnicki> verterok: I don't like feeling that I can do nothing to help
<verterok> mkarnicki: no, it looks like the server is sending something the client doesn't expect
<verterok> mkarnicki: I think it might be a bug in the client code that build the message
 * mkarnicki acknowledges
<mkarnicki> verterok: maybe you should get some rest, you probably worked hard enough today. you seem to be quite a busy person :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, but now that I know where the bug might be...how stop? :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: ^ ^
<verterok> mkarnicki: yay! found it!
 * verterok dances
<mkarnicki> verterok: you're amazing!?!?! what was it?!
<verterok> mkarnicki: bug in the OIO code
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh!
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'm very glad you found it! :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: no wonder! I was pushing you so hard you worked under stress =D
 * mkarnicki is happyy
<verterok> ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: bug in the OIO codetually sit down and debug it
<mkarnicki> verterok: you know, I asked for OIO client and really looked forward to it, etc etc, I'm kidding that you were in rush ;)
<verterok> oops
<verterok> :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I wasn't been able to actually sit down and debug it
<mkarnicki> (just kdding :) )
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'll push the fix in a while, I
<verterok> I'll let you know when it's fixed, so can re-build the client once it's fixed in order to allow the other guys to play with it?
<mkarnicki> verterok: not sure why '?' - yes, please. take your time, no worries :)
<verterok> :)
<verterok> ok, thanks
<mkarnicki> verterok: no, thank you again :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: pushed, revno 24
<mkarnicki> verterok: fast! xD
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll pull that tomorrow, I don't want to break anything (did you apply my one patch? [merge, whatever it's called])
<verterok> mkarnicki: not yet, I'll merge it later tonight
<verterok> mkarnicki: I was trying to avoid using the android/InflaterOutputStream.java when isn't needed
<mkarnicki> sure! np
<mkarnicki> no, not that one
<verterok> but I couldn't find a way to do it
<mkarnicki> there was one rev up an NPE fix I think
<verterok> mkarnicki: which one?
<mkarnicki> I only have two revisions in my u1-sp branch
<mkarnicki> u1-java-sp
<mkarnicki> in my +junk
<verterok> hmm, I missed that
<mkarnicki> I'll look it up
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'll merge that revno now
<mkarnicki> https://code.launchpad.net/~mkarnicki/+junk/ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol-fix rev 22
<mkarnicki> sorry for the link
 * mkarnicki blushes
<verterok> mkarnicki: pushed revno 25 :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: great job :) you're fast
<verterok> ok, now I'm off to get dinner
<verterok> later!
<mkarnicki> verterok: goodnight!
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll be leaving soon. take care, thanks for all your work
<mkarnicki> and suport
<mkarnicki> *support
 * mkarnicki went offline
<martyd> anyone around?
<rogerio> test
<mandel> morning!
<rodrigo_> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<rodrigo_> hi duanedesign
 * duanedesign is thinkning of updating the stickies in the Ubuntu One section on the forum.
<duanedesign> if anyone has any input on what might be good current info to get to users
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> i was just mentioning that I was going to update the stickies in the Ubunt One section of the forums. If you have ny ideas for information that would be good for this let me know.
<eckibox> is there a way to upload to u1 vie ftp?
<eckibox> is there a way to upload to u1 via ftp?
<duanedesign> eckibox: no there is not
<and471> is this the right channel to ask about the ubuntu single sign in service?
<mkarnicki> and471: yes, though I may not help you
<mkarnicki> and471: what's up?
<and471> mkarnicki, I work on the ubuntu software-center and we were wondering whether with the Ubuntu SSO login, (using lazr.restfulclient) whether it was possible to distunguish on an authentication error, whether it was the email that was wrong, or the email and the password
<mkarnicki> oh, maybe duanedesign or rye will be able to help/redirect that question ( and471 ^ )
<mkarnicki> and471: but it is the place to ask that one, so hang around for an answer :)
<and471> mkarnicki, thanks
<mkarnicki> and471: you're welcome.
<duanedesign> rye: who would be best to answer and471s SSO question?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hi :) do you ever sleep?
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: my hours vary so it just gives the illusion that i am always up :P
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: aha ;) I'm rarely availible 5:00-10:00UTC which here is 7-12, I code well during night :)
<and471> duanedesign, rye I have to go now, so if you can answer it, could you redirect the answer to mpt (on #ubuntu-desktop)
<soney> i have got a privacy question: why is google analytics active when i am signed in on the webinterface? I do not what google to know, what files i have, what contacts etc. are saved in my account. Is the service necessary?
<mkarnicki> interesting question (though I doubt they have access to any data on the page just like that..) (sorry, I have no answer for you)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: may I stalk you with another question :> ? if I want my files to be accessible via my content provider, what method should I use to open that file for writing?
<AJenbo> soney, if you are voried about google i strongly sugest that you block there urls, either on a dns, or browser level.
<AJenbo> soney, firefox has lots of plugins for doing just that
<mkarnicki> AJenbo: nevertheless, this is indeed an interesting question. I don't think analytics has direct access to page content, does it?
<soney> it has access to all contents of the page, which are displayed
<AJenbo> mkarnicki, no all they get is the URL
<mkarnicki> exactly, so soney shouldn't be worried :)
<soney> if you embed js, it has access to the full document
<AJenbo> Well there script dosn't read out the content, but in theory if they turned evil they could rewrite there script to scrape the content.
<AJenbo> If u1 used a local copy of the GA script they could avoide google going evil
<AJenbo> google does support this, but it's not recomended as it will not automatically be updated
<soney> who needs the statistics of GA?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I don't have much insight into that.  Never used local files before.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: np! I'm looking at the docs :) I have seen it somewhere in the dev guide
<AJenbo> The statistic page woun't show individual files, but it could be used to see folderes.
<AJenbo> (folder names)
<soney> and contactnames
<AJenbo> yes
<soney> why?
<CardinalFang> soney, I know Canonical uses those statistics to design web pages.  "Do we care about IE?  What's the color depth of visitors?  How many users are mobile phones? et c."  Analytics helps answer those questions.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang++ exactly, that's what analytics is fore
<mkarnicki> *for
<AJenbo> soney, there is no reason why, it is just a consiquence of how browsing your files work, and how GA works
<soney> all this information are possible to get without google
<AJenbo> soney yes but it is harder
<soney> i know GA and how it works
<CardinalFang> soney, all this information is easy with Google, though.  Would you prefer to wait a few months for Feature X while Canonical writes their own analytics engine?  Ooo, how about paying another $10 per month for a new salary?
<soney> but it is more secure for the users, because GA is not a free service! The Users of u1 are paying with there privacy for this service!
<AJenbo> soney in therory any one with access to the server could get to your files, isn't that a bigger issue for you?
<AJenbo> GA is free as in gratis but not as in freedom, the same goes for U1 storagte
<soney> if i pay for a service, i don't want my information to got to another service like GA
<CardinalFang> AJenbo, I think those arguments are red herrings.
<CardinalFang> I think the Ubuntu One privacy policy and its therefore dependent GOOG Analytics privacy policy applies here.  Please understand them.
<CardinalFang> I'll ask Canonical lawyers to make sure Ubuntu One's privacy policy is compatible with the Google service U 1 uses.
<CardinalFang> That is, if U 1 makes a promise, all its tools should follow it also.
<CardinalFang> Will that satisfy you, soney?
<soney> yes! That would be very nice!
<AJenbo> sound good
<mkarnicki> :)
<CardinalFang> soney, do you mind if someone wants to follow up with you in email?
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi, g'morning! fyi, I just pushed new revision, with a fix to the node attribute handling in GetContent
<mkarnicki> verterok: thank you, neat! I was wondering in the morning if you have applied that too, but didn't have time to check it yet :) great!
<mkarnicki> verterok: sorry, good morning! =D
<soney> is there a support mail address? Then i'll write a short abstract to it!
<verterok> mkarnicki: :) revno 26
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll pull and apply the android FileInflater from my branch, right?
<CardinalFang> soney, there's a bug-tracking system.
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, that's the only missing bit in my branch
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: land https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/scroll-when-searching-contacts/+merge/29971 :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: niceeee! :)
<soney> ok
<CardinalFang> soney, I'm emailing someone about it.  Give me the bug number or a email address to reply to, if you care.
<verterok> mkarnicki: I have been thinking in you problem with the async client code, and maybe I have a solution without the need to refactor...need to think about it a bit more and will reply the mail :)
<CardinalFang> nessita, Chipaca, buenos dias.  (Is there an es greeting for mornings, specifically?)
<mkarnicki> verterok: you're great verterok, really :) you remember about my every question and e-mail :)
<nessita> CardinalFang: buenos días is literally trasnlated to Good morning
<Chipaca> nessita: not *literally*, no. But, yes, it translates like that.
<mkarnicki> verterok: wait, you mean the node.getParentNode() functionality or the concurrent refresh of directories?
<CardinalFang> Oh, I thought it was a general "daytime" greeting.  It doesn't sound funny at 1600, though, right?
<Chipaca> nessita: literally it translates as "good days"
<nessita> Chipaca: true, I'm sleepy
<nessita> :-)
<verterok> mkarnicki: the deferreds one
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: only if you have a very sleepy pillow-lined face
<verterok> mkarnicki: I wasn't able to start with the parent node mail yet
<mkarnicki> verterok: the latter is not very important, plus - I think creating more then one deferred would solve the thing, would it not? ok!
<mkarnicki> verterok: no problem!! take your time, it's not critical
<verterok> ok
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: "buenas tardes" is used after lunch
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: if you say "buenos dias" and they're grumpy/badgery, they'll come back with something along the lines of "buenas tardes, or didn't you have lunch already?"
<CardinalFang> Ah, thanks.
<jumpa> Hello. Maybe anyone can remember me and my problem from yesterday. The problem was, that ubuntuone seems to not be uploading a folder, which i have added to synchronization and which contains over 33k files together having 700mb. here is the syncdaemon.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464516/
<jumpa> I have also made a log on my own, which shows the current time followed by the output of `u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l` followed by the output of `u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l`. Here is the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464517/
<jumpa> I have noted, that since ubuntuone has stopped looking for new files (line 2529 first file) the number of waiting metadata does not change. (line 64 second file)
<nessita> facundobatista or verterok, would you have some time to see the log from jumpa? seems like SD doesn't move on with the metadata queue
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<facundobatista> Hola jumpa
<jumpa> hi
<facundobatista> jumpa, it seems that the client got stuck because of the server didn't answer to last petition
<facundobatista> jumpa, one way to unstuck it is to disconnect it and reconnect it again
<facundobatista> jumpa, we can not investigate further unless the log is in DEBUG mode
<jumpa> but that would force the client to review every of the 30k files, doesnt it?
<facundobatista> jumpa, so, if you want, you can put the log in DEBUG and if it fails again, we can look at it better
<facundobatista> jumpa, it will go through local and server rescan, yes
<facundobatista> jumpa, which version of ubuntuone-client do you have?
<jumpa> that took around 3 hours the last time
<facundobatista> jumpa, it may be that you're out of space (and in some versions we didn't log that in INFO)
<jumpa> 0 bytes Used (0.0%) says webinterface
<facundobatista> jumpa, if you go to System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One, how is your account?
<jumpa> 0 KB used
<facundobatista> ¿?
<jumpa> tell me how to switch to debug mode for logging and i will reconnect
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/bJeLGB.html <--- does anyone know why the syncdaemon actually causes peaks when throttling is enabled?
<facundobatista> jumpa, do you see files in the web ui?
<jumpa> just empty folders
<facundobatista> jumpa, mmm... this is very strange... I see files created in the log
<facundobatista> jumpa, for example: dev/tests/ogre/test/media/packs/skybox.zip
<facundobatista> jumpa, if you walk that path in the web ui, do you see the .zip?
<verterok> apachelogger: peaks in the network?
 * verterok looks before keep talking
<jumpa> facundobatista: no, its just an empty directory
<verterok> apachelogger: yes
<verterok> :)
<apachelogger> verterok: tcp rate shaping?
<facundobatista> verterok, see jumpa's log... he has files in the log as "created", but he does not see them in the we ui, and free space is zero (?)
<jumpa> used space is zero, free space is 2 GB
<facundobatista> apachelogger, could you please do: cat ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<apachelogger> verterok: anyhow, what surprised me was that after some time the daemon died with 2010-07-16 14:56:04,798 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone'>: Connection was closed cleanly.
<facundobatista> verterok, jumpa, sorry, yes, used space is zero, like no files created
<verterok> apachelogger: the current implementaion of the throttling causes those peaks, we are not using tcp rate shaping
<verterok> facundobatista: no files uploaded ;)
 * verterok looks at the logs
<facundobatista> verterok, but in the logs: ''dev/tests/ogre/test/media/packs/skybox.zip'' | Called new_local_file_created (In: T:LOCAL:F)
<facundobatista> (for example)
<facundobatista> ah! stupid of me
<facundobatista> the file *is* created
<verterok> facundobatista:  if the file was created but not uploaded the size is still 0
<facundobatista> we didn't put content into it yet
<verterok> yes, that :)
<facundobatista> verterok, oh, the freezing cold outside got into my brain
<facundobatista> jumpa, so, no strange thing at all... just put the logs into debug, and try again
<verterok> facundobatista: it's too cold to think, we should move to a place with constant 25C  :)
<apachelogger> facundobatista: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464524/
<jumpa> facundobatista: and how do i put them into debug?
<facundobatista> jumpa, furthermore... we fixed some very nasty details that are important when you are working with tens of thousands of files
<apachelogger> verterok: hm, ok :)
<facundobatista> jumpa, so you really should use our PPA, not Lucid's version
<facundobatista> jumpa, (if you put the PPA, it has debug logs by default)
<jumpa> ok, what is the ppa?
<verterok> apachelogger: yes, twisted throttling is completely broken :(
<facundobatista> apachelogger, could you please do: cat ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<apachelogger> facundobatista: that is the content of syncdaemon.conf :P
<apachelogger> verterok: so that crash might be related to that?
<facundobatista> jumpa, one minute please
<apachelogger> a bit unfortuante, but at least one can now configure trottling in the KDE ui :D
<verterok> apachelogger: were you uploading/downloading stuff?
<apachelogger> verterok: downloading
<facundobatista> apachelogger, are you really telling me that http://paste.ubuntu.com/464524/ is the content of syncdaemon.conf ???
<apachelogger> intial to be precise
<facundobatista> apachelogger, didn't you confuse of pastebin?
<verterok> apachelogger: yes, it might be causing starvation and the server drops the connection
<verterok> apachelogger: this is all handwaving and guessing :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> I guess I am happy as long as it is not my fault :D
<apachelogger> verterok, facundobatista: thanks
<facundobatista> jumpa, this is it: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/stable
<facundobatista> jumpa, you can do:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<jumpa> yes
<jumpa> will sudo apt-get upgrade install the new version?
<facundobatista> jumpa, after an apt-get update, yes
<jumpa> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/stable/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<facundobatista> jumpa, you'll need to quit and restart the client, though
<facundobatista> jumpa, mmm.. wait a second, maybe I was wrong
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ kanban walkthrough starting on Mumble right now
<facundobatista> rodrigo, dobey, which is the PPA for stable builds for Lucid? jumpa need it, and I found something that it seems is for Jaunty and Karmic :|
<facundobatista> jumpa, I'm not finding it... maybe rodrigo_ or dobey, which are the specialists for this, could help you
<facundobatista> jumpa, maybe rye or joshuahoover have proper instructions for this, though
<jumpa> i could start to be a betatester and take ubuntuone/beta :P
<verterok> facundobatista: if the fixes are in the stable-1-2 branch, the changes are in lucid-updates, not in the ppa
<facundobatista> jumpa, verterok is right... you should work with beta version
<facundobatista> jumpa, the fixes I mean should be there
<dobey> ppa:ubuntuone/stable is the ppa
<dobey> but i need to get the latest stable stuff built in there still
<dobey> but yeah, there is a package in lucid-proposed with a lot of fixes
<verterok> ah, -proposed is the name
<verterok> thanks dobey!
<dobey> verterok: yeah, i don't think it has made it to -updates yet (or it likely would have shown up as an update already) :)
<verterok> dobey: is lucid-updates repo enabled by default?
<dobey> updates is
<dobey> proposed isn't
<verterok> ah, ok
<jumpa> I have added the ppa now, updated and upgraded, but im not sure if ubuntuone-client has been updated. How can i verify that it has been updated?
<verterok> jumpa: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<dobey> -proposed isn't a ppa btw
<jumpa> Installed: 1.2.1-0ubuntu3
<verterok> dobey: I think jumpa is using the beta ppa
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: any ideas why my program get's stuck at final FileOutputStream os = ctx.openFileOutput("/sdcard/u1test", Context.MODE_PRIVATE); ?
<jumpa> the newest beta version is 1.1.91+r487-0ubuntu1~ppa2~lucid
<dobey> don't use the beta ppa
<dobey> just remove it
<jumpa> confusing :D
<jumpa> and then?
<dobey> in the software sources preferences, enable the proposed repo
<dobey> it's on the Updates tab
<jumpa> okay
<jumpa> so im using the proposed packages of every application now?
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  lp:~cmiller/desktopcouch/replication-more-polite
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, so, your basic http auth branch is done?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: thx, will look at it in a few
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, "stuck", like it hangs in that instruction?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: yes, line below Log.d does not print anything. I've just asked  over #android-dev
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: will let you know
<jumpa> afk, downloading upgrades :D
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, nothing unusual in "adb logcat" around then?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: no, just silence :)
<CardinalFang> Wow.  Does that file exist on the sdcard?  Suppose you remove it or create an empty file?
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, ^
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: Open a private file associated with this Context's application package for writing. Creates the file if it doesn't already exist.
<CardinalFang> There could be two steps that fail, creating the metadata and its perms, and returning an open file descriptor.
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: it should create, if non-existent
<rodrigo_> nessita, alecu: another branch for your reviewing pleasure -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/no-enabling-on-special-udfs
<alecu> ok
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, right.  I'm just trying to poke at it for debugging.
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, it *should* not hang, though.  ;)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: =)
<rodrigo_> nessita, so, any task on the sso thing you want us to work on?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: it may be the case that this is used for private Context associated files, thus should not land on /sdcard/here directly
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I'll check this out after lunch :) thanks!
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, I'm getting breakfast too.  Back in a bit.
<mkarnicki> :)
<nessita> rodrigo_: well, is hard to say because we don't have a clear design to use to split task as per their dependencies. Maybe completing the design is the task I need more help on?
<rodrigo_> nessita, the design from the design team you mean? or the architecture?
<nessita> rodrigo_: the architecture :-)
<rodrigo_> nessita, ok, shall we have a call today, or next week in Prague?
<nessita> rodrigo_: if we have people avialable *now* we should have that call now
<rodrigo_> nessita, who do we need?
<nessita> rodrigo_: if people will be eventually available, we can postpone
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> rodrigo_: for the call?
<rodrigo_> nessita, for the discussion, yeah
<nessita> rodrigo_: well, you, Chipaca (maybe), verterok if possible, and me, at least
 * verterok looks around
<rodrigo_> ok, let's have it today, if Chipaca and verterok can, and next week we discuss you and me the details, if any, ok?
<nessita> verterok: if you have some time we may ask for your input on a dbus-related call (same topic as we talked yesterday)
<nessita> sure
<verterok> nessita: let me ask my manager
<verterok> hehehe
<verterok> nessita: sure!
<rodrigo_> :D
<nessita> jajaja
<nessita> Chipaca: are you available?
<dobey> haha
<dobey> i wonder if it's a good thing, or a bad thing, if i am not in that meeting, as it were :)
<Chipaca> nessita: I've got to talk about cards with mandel a little, but then I'm ok
<mandel> nessita, I wont keep him for too long
<nessita> Chipaca: no problem, would you ping us when ready?
<Chipaca> dobey: I'd say bad, unless you're feeling particularly contrary today :)
<dobey> well, contrariness depends on the design :)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: how best to test this branch? setup.py build and then run the desktopcouch-service from the bin directory in the build?
<mkarnicki> verterok: you look busy with guys here today, but if you have a minute sooner or later, please have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/464554/ - probably won't take you long to spot what's wrong/missing
<mkarnicki> unless it again turns out to be platform issue (which I don't believe. getContent for directories works)
<Chipaca> note to y'all desktop+ folks: the daily standups as of next monday or at 13z every day mon-thu, and the kanban walkthrouh is at 13z on fri
<Chipaca> s/or/are/
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll be back later :) lunch time
<verterok> mkarnicki: ok
<Chipaca> verterok: nessita: dobey: rodrigo_: ready when you arr
<nessita> mumble?
<rodrigo_> I am ready
<Chipaca> dobey: are we waiting for you?
<dobey> i don't think so?
<Chipaca> dobey: oh, ok. Then we won't :)
<dobey> i'll just yell at you all later if you mess it up ;)
<Chipaca> dobey: sounds like a sany, forward-looking, sustainable, green, proactive plan!
<Chipaca> s/sany/sane/, but zany works too :)
<dobey> sany is a mix of sane and zany, i suspect
<Chipaca> or a hygiene product
<dobey> nah, that would be a zany-sani
<rodrigo_> alecu, when you finish the contacts picker bug, talk with nessita about sso, ok?
<alecu> rodrigo_, ok
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, did you ping pfibiger about QA for the finished tasks?
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: on it
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: thanks for the reminder
<rodrigo_> ok
<alecu> rodrigo_, ping
<rodrigo_> alecu, pong
<alecu> rodrigo_, one question... I'm finding I need to do complex code for the case when the user is searching for something with spaces inside
<rodrigo_> alecu, hmm, I don't think the searching code in e-d-s does that, it just searches for the exact string, although I'm not sure
<dobey> alecu: did johnlea reply to the bug to resolve the issues i mentioned?
<alecu> dobey, yes, he did
<alecu> dobey, although only on the "1st and 2nd" letters issues
<alecu> dobey, not on the "other fields" stuff
<alecu> rodrigo_, it seems that e-s-d splits on spaces and tries to search each part in one of the fields
<rodrigo_> ah
<alecu> I mean, in all fields
<rodrigo_> then split the search string and try to highlight that, I guess
<alecu> rodrigo_, so, if you type "ro mo", it will find your name
<rodrigo_> ah, /me tests
<dobey> alecu: right
<rodrigo_> yeah, right
<dobey> alecu: and wasting time writing the complex code to deal with 'hilighting' results is best avoidable if the final result should be 'don't bother hilighting characters in the name'
<dobey> which, i think, is the better route to take anyway
<rodrigo_> yeah, I don't think highlighting is a great idea, given we just show the results that match
<rodrigo_> alecu, so, try to do it as easy as possible, so that we can remove it easily if we decide to
<rodrigo_> also, it would show names not highlighted, given we search all fields, not just names
<dobey> rodrigo_: the easiest possible path for doing the hilighting, is quite complex :)
<rodrigo_> it's not that complex
<alecu> dobey, rodrigo: but highlighting seems the current trend... both chrome and firefox highlight on the url bar
<dobey> rodrigo_: constantly inserting and removing markup in a string is pretty complex
<dobey> alecu: chrome and firefox don't show an icon view, they pop up a drop-down list, and hilighting isn't exactly what they do
<alecu> dobey, the way I'm thinking of doing it is by only redoing the string, never removing stuff.
<dobey> also, they only search in visible strings
<alecu> dobey, well, right: we are calling "highlighting" to what we should be calling "bolding"
<alecu> dobey, and also rodrigo has enabled a list view instead of the icon view
<dobey> i still maintain that it doesn't really make sense here
<dobey> alecu: but searching in our contacts picker is always a narrowing of the view, that isn't the case in other places
<alecu> dobey, yes: on both those places it is a narrowing of your search history
<dobey> firefox for example always shows N results at most, and those results can change drastically
<dobey> alecu: no, if you type "h" the drop-down never shows your entire history :)
<rodrigo_> alecu, you don't need to redo the string, just make a new one and set the markup column on the model
<alecu> rodrigo_, yes, I'm doing exactly that
<rodrigo_> alecu, oh, although the list view doesn't have the markup column though, you'll have to add it and hide/show the normal one or the markup one
<alecu> rodrigo_, but the complex part comes when typing two or more words separated by spaces
<rodrigo_> alecu, I'd say just split the search string by spaces, and try to hightlight one or both
<alecu> rodrigo_, because the parts could overlap...
<rodrigo_> oh, right
<alecu> so, I'm thinking of doing a search for each part
<dobey> i think "de la P" should match "de la Pena" rather than being separate searches
<alecu> dobey, but I think "ro mo" should match rodrigo
<rodrigo_> well, the e-d-s searching code might show a "Adela Perez" por "de la P"
<dobey> i wouldn't expect "de la" to match "Lara de Icaza" though
<rodrigo_> dobey, that's what it does though
<dobey> rodrigo_: then it's a bug in e-d-s :)
<dobey> alecu: i don't think so, that makes no sense :)
<alecu> dobey, ok! I meant "ro mo" should match "rodrigo moya" :-)
<dobey> i don't think so. i don't think humans tend to think that way :)
<alecu> ok: so I'm thinking of doing a search for each part, then mark the positions where each match starts and ends, and then put <b> and </b> at each of those positions.
<rodrigo_> alecu, yes, sounds good, if the <b> tags are properly closed, it doesn't matter if they overlap
<alecu> but I can't just put those tags while searching, so I'm going to save them in a gnome balanced binary tree.
<alecu> a GTree, that is.
<alecu> rodrigo_, exactly.
<rodrigo_> hmm, why you can't put them while searching?
<dobey> see, it's obviously too complex :)
<alecu> rodrigo_, because if I search for "dri rodrigo" e-s-d will return your record, and then when I add the tags for "dri" I won't be able to know where to put the tags for "rodrigo"...
<alecu> so yes, it gets complex
<alecu> to do "just right"
<nessita> Chipaca, rodrigo_: from https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfODY2Z3RnbTl2Z3E&hl=en_GB, the part of the register GUI that reads "Enter details > Verify Email", what widget should it be? an image? a progress bar (not sure we can add 2 separated labels to it)
<nessita> ?
<dobey> which is why i don't think it should do multi-word search
<Chipaca> newhat part of it is it?
<Chipaca> nessita: ^
<nessita> Chipaca: from the register mockup
<Chipaca> nessita: section>?
<nessita> Chipaca: there is something below the 'Join Ubuntu One'
<nessita> Chipaca: 2.1 I think
<dobey> nessita: the initial join dialog with the orange "Verify email" button?
<dobey> nessita: it's a button
<nessita> dobey: nopes, above that
<rodrigo_> alecu, hmm
<nessita> dobey: right below the "Join Ubuntu One"
<nessita> there is something half black half white
<dobey> nessita: the captcha?
<nessita> dobey: look at the sketch, not the image
<Chipaca> nessita: no, the step indicator (for lack of a better name)
<nessita> Chipaca: and how that translates to GTK?
<dobey> nessita: don't put it anywhere
<rodrigo_> nessita, which section?
<nessita> rodrigo_: 2.1
<nessita> dobey: I don't think that's a productive answer :-)
<dobey> nessita: quoth the designer "the wireframe is not the visual design"
<dobey> nessita: and that thing isn't in the visual design, so ignore it
<rodrigo_> nessita, there's nothing like that in GTK
<nessita> rodrigo_: I know, that's why I'm asking
<nessita> rodrigo_: I can put a progress bar but with only one text
<nessita> and then change it to the other, but I think that that jeopardizes the goal of the thingy
<nessita> Chipaca: shall I ignore it like dobey says? I wasn't aware of the wireframe-design differences
<dobey> granted, i can't say at all that i would agree with the visual design
<dobey> it's totally not accessible
<rodrigo_> nessita, there's no final design having that thingy, or am I missing it?
<Chipaca> nessita: no, you shouldn't ignore it. But yes, it isn't the visual design.
<Chipaca> nessita: I'm asking in #dx right now :)
 * nessita joins
 * rodrigo_ has to go, will see read the backlog to see what you come up with
<mkarnicki> verterok: I should pull u1-java-sp (just bzr pull is enough?) right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: if you don't have local commits, yes
<mkarnicki> verterok: no local commits, ok
<alecu> nessita, you are using a GtkAssistant for those steps, right?
<nessita> alecu: not at all
<alecu> nessita, I believe we should
<alecu> nessita, and also use the style the installer uses:
<alecu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<alecu> nessita, in the screenshots in that page, look at the "step 1 of 7" part
<alecu> hmmm... but I see that the last step ("Installing system") looks similar to what's in the spec.
<alecu> so I guess a (custom styled) gtknotebook should be used there.
<nessita> alecu: a notebook? there is no need for that, I think
<alecu> nessita, if you click on "Enter details"... won't that take you back, as if you've clicked on the "Back" button?
<alecu> nessita, I mean from the "Verify email" state
<nessita> alecu: nopes
<alecu> ok
<nessita> once you pass the enter details you can't change anything
<nessita> since that info has already been sent to the server
<nessita> and now you just have to wait for a confirmation email
<alecu> nessita, then what's the "Back" button for?
<nessita> alecu: there is not back button, is there?
<nessita> ah, there is, but I think it has no point
<nessita> we can't go back in that case
<alecu> nessita, all those dialogs look like a wizard. All wizards let you go back!
<alecu> nessita, also, if you've found out that your mail was not working, and you want for the mail to be sent again, or something...
<alecu> nessita, it makes sense for the back button to send the verification code again.
<alecu> I mean, to use the back button, change some or all of the details, and have the email sent again
<dobey> eh, not nice, but anywya, must get lunch
<nessita> alecu: the SSO api doesn't provide that
<alecu> nessita, ok, then make that button dissapear :-)
<nessita> alecu: so we can offer the back button but internally it will be like a fresh start
<nessita> maybe with the text fields pre filled
<alecu> nessita, a fresh start as in "a new user created in the db"
<alecu> ?
<nessita> alecu: one sec, got a mumble
<verterok> mkarnicki: regarding http://paste.ubuntu.com/464554/
<mkarnicki> verterok: yes?
<verterok> mkarnicki: in line 18
<verterok> hashMap.get(node) might be null, right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: ^
<mkarnicki> silly me..
<verterok> mkarnicki: you need to pass the latest hash of the node, if it's null, it will barf and die
<mkarnicki> verterok: gimme a sec to think
<mkarnicki> verterok: hashMap.get(node) should not be null and should be an up-to-date hash, since it was added to the hashMap in just previous callback (which is not visible in my paste)
<mkarnicki> sorry if I cut it to narrow for paste.
<verterok> mkarnicki: please pastebin the whole stuff
<mkarnicki> since the ok
<preecher> im tryin to setup ubuntuone for the first time and keep getn this msg--Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to localhost:40365
<mkarnicki> verterok: line 331 is the related method http://goo.gl/pxPB
<mkarnicki> verterok: I also Log.d the hash to make sure everything is in order, and it's there as planned.
<mkarnicki> verterok: it gets 'stuck' between getContent and that first deferred that it has finished
<verterok> mkarnicki: ok, let me looks at that
<verterok> but first lunch!
<mkarnicki> verterok: first lunch!
<verterok> mkarnicki: hey, I made some changes to U1Client.java and file download works \o/
<mkarnicki> verterok: ;D
<mkarnicki> verterok: you take the credit xD!
<mkarnicki> verterok: where was the problem?
<verterok> mkarnicki: no idea :D
<verterok> hehe
<mkarnicki> did you work on most recent rev ? (I think 50)
<mkarnicki> verterok: hahahahha
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, pulled before start playing wiht it
<mkarnicki> neat
<verterok> mkarnicki: I removed the global Deferred
<mkarnicki> verterok: I was thinking of modifying that too. I see.
<mkarnicki> verterok: so you create them inside methods and just return them (or something along that line), am I right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: pastebin on it's way
<mkarnicki> verterok: I thought that global deferred was some kind of handle
<mkarnicki> \o/
<verterok> mkarnicki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/464642/
<verterok> mkarnicki: error handling needs some love
<verterok> in my patch
<mkarnicki> anyone to poke Aquarius to jump on IRC?
<mkarnicki> verterok: checking it out :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: error handling in AndroidU1 needs much love :) it's still rough
<verterok> mkarnicki: I just added the default eclipse template, e.printStackTrace()
<verterok> :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: oh crap... I must apologize verterok, I'm dumb. you're refactor is proper anyway (I planned to ask you for review of deferreds), but I'll have to modify the code by hand (NO problem, my fault!). com.ubuntuone.androidu1.U1Client.java has been recently refactored and moved under .service.U1Client.java (it runs inside the service), and the previous version was about to get dumped. I'm so sorry. But like I said, I know it was a good idea
<mkarnicki> verterok: I'll follow the diff and let you know
<mkarnicki> verterok: meantime question: Does the DirectoryContent come with particular sort? e.g. order by node (I don't want to make sync a terribly CPU consuming task, and I'd need to compare cached and freshly downloaded dir contents one-by-one)
 * mkarnicki has learned not to leave obsolete files when bzr pull
<verterok> mkarnicki: gimme a few minutes, I'm in a call
<mkarnicki> verterok: take your time
 * mkarnicki likes verterok changes, that's why I needed code review anyway \o/
<beuno> mkarnicki, so where do I install this latest and greatest code?
<beuno> where *from*
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm applying verteroks suggestions
<mkarnicki> beuno: plus, we think he has fixed the problem that half of the team had
<mkarnicki> beuno: gimme 20 min
<beuno> cool
<beuno> in fact
<beuno> why don't you email the ubuntuone-users mailing list?
<beuno> when you upload it
<mkarnicki> beuno: I have androidu1-users for that, but I'll be happy to mail both! =) (like I did on the beginning)
<beuno> oh
<beuno> I didn't know that list existed
<mkarnicki> beuno: I'm stupid, ubuntuone-users is also perfect place for that
<beuno> you should totally email both
<mkarnicki> beuno: indeed, you're right!
 * mkarnicki gets back to verterok code review
<mkarnicki> beuno: you caught me! it was supposed to be surprize, I wanted to inform you as soon as I finish at least one of up/download functionality ;)
<mkarnicki> beuno: and I'm very close
<beuno> mkarnicki, I'm always spying on things
<mkarnicki> beuno: :D
<mkarnicki> verterok: I applied every line to the new version! And I'm removing the deprecated file right away.
<ottermaton> Hi. I'm trying to put together a little script that I'll cron daily to backup (most of) ~/ . What I've got so far is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/464657/
<ottermaton> What I have so far works fine. What I'd like to add is the ability to delete a backup after it is, say, 5 days old.
<ottermaton> If I understand U1 correctly if that file is no longer in ~/Ubuntu\ One/ it will be taken off of U1 as well.
<beuno> ottermaton, correct
<ottermaton> beuno, good. Can you recommend the best way to script something that will delete the old one(s) from ~/Ubuntu\ One ? I was thinking of using find to check the date but wasn't sure if the access date would be changed locally when U1 synced the files
<beuno> ottermaton, you probably want the last modified date, not last access
<ottermaton> ok, that would be find -mtime , right?
<beuno> I think so, yes
<verterok> mkarnicki: I think the order is byte order, but I wouldn't base the client implementation on that :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: oops, I missed the service stuff
<mkarnicki> verterok: my fault, no worries
<mkarnicki> I'll push new version now
<verterok> mkarnicki: you could have a 'global' deferred for the connection/auth/disconnect stuff, just to chain it correctly
<mkarnicki> pushed
<mkarnicki> verterok: I see! will note that down
<mkarnicki> verterok: yes !!! beuno downloaded a file!
<beuno> yeap, was very fast
 * mkarnicki checks the new version
<mkarnicki> beuno: \o/
<beuno> it's beautiful
<mkarnicki> beuno: verterok: I'll implement the 'Open' functionality now hahah
<mkarnicki> hahah ^ ^
 * mkarnicki dances
<mkarnicki> I have cought up with the schedule 30 minutes after GSoC midterm evaluations (and yes, I selected 'I'm behing the schedule' and commented on that) :D
<beuno> mkarnicki, I did not get a star next to the downloaded file, though
<mkarnicki> beuno: it's not how it works
<beuno> ah
<beuno> how do I know what has been downloaded?
<mkarnicki> beuno: let me explain
<mkarnicki> beuno: there will be icon .. overlays, you know. like in Nautilus
<beuno> ah
<beuno> gotcha
<mkarnicki> beuno: the star means you want to sync the file whenever the service is on-line
<mkarnicki> beuno: plus, if you star a file, it will download (+sync) in the background
<mkarnicki> beuno: and notify via Toasts :)
<mkarnicki> same with starring folders
<mkarnicki> man, I'm so happy..
<beuno> gotcha
<beuno> you should be!  this is great work
<mkarnicki> thank you =)
<mkarnicki> verterok: you're my man
<beuno> it'll make statik sad that he gave up his Nexus One for an iphone
<mkarnicki> :O
 * mkarnicki is disappointed
<mkarnicki> ;)
<mkarnicki> I wanted him to test the app, we talked some time ago ^-^ (few months, so to speak)
<beuno> he has the emulator set up
<mkarnicki> all in all, we have reached a milestone my friends. and it woundn't have been able without verterok!
<mkarnicki> beuno: sure, that's good, he'll be able to check it out :)
<mkarnicki> beuno: plus, I might start an iPhone version at the end of this year or something buahahah
<mkarnicki> first, I'll make AndroidU1 a 5 star app!
 * mkarnicki gets back to work :)
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> go mkarnicki!
<mkarnicki> \o/
<statik> i have a droid in addition to the iphone, so i can still hack on android stuff
<mkarnicki> statik: hahah :D awesome!
<beuno> statik, http://goo.gl/MfwG
<mkarnicki> beuno: wanna hear a joke? you'll know the file is downloaded if it doesn't open nor start downloading when you tap it ;)
<beuno> mkarnicki, heh
<mkarnicki> :D
<mkarnicki> beuno: it's a joke, I'll take care of it :D
<beuno> mkarnicki, yeah, just the fact that I can download them is amazing
<mkarnicki> beuno: indeed! I wish aquarius was here, I'm so happy. it made my day.
<beuno> mkarnicki, FYI
<beuno> my phone eventually scanned the SD
<beuno> and the picture I downloaded shows up in the gallery
<beuno> automagically
<mkarnicki> beuno: thanks :) that's the way it should work, but I'll also implement poking that scanner faster when the file downloads :) (it's the Android-way of implementing such things :) )
<mkarnicki> beuno: I talked with students from Poland and had to take care of my dog, I'll play with opening the files soon or tomorrow. I'll make sure to update you ;)
<beuno> cool
#ubuntuone 2010-07-17
<geekilized> can anyone help me with a specific problem with ubuntu one music store?
<mkarnicki> goodday everyone
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: hello!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: hi!
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I don't know if you saw my excitement yesterday - my app downloads files from U1 =) !
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: it was a good, fruitful day. together with verterok we did great job. he fixed a client/messaging related bug, and I implemented the download
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: as always, tons of work waiting, but that was very exciting.
<duanedesign> i saw you updated the forum post
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: but that was before the download was working ^ ^
<duanedesign> ah
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: and then, at 10:20 UTC boom! download works
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I didn't implement opening the files yet ;) (must use file browser), but that's piece of cake
<duanedesign> glad to hear you are making good progress
<mkarnicki> =)
<duanedesign> everyone on the u1 team is very friendly and helpful
<duanedesign> i have been having issues with some people on the forums and their piss poor attitude of U1 and the developers
<mkarnicki> :/
<duanedesign> well on forums it comes with the territory i guess
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: even if U1 fails from time to time, I see huge efforts and people working late hours to improve U1 and introduce new features. I look up to all of you, and you're being great friends *and* great developers.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I feel bad for users of forums who can't appreciate the work done. especially, that not only there's great support, but it's also free.
<duanedesign> yes they are arguing when not knowing the whole story
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I could help you out here and there [I didn't have time for the forums lately], but I don't want to add wood to the fire
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: and that's the problem. they should ask first..
<duanedesign> yeah i have to be careful being forum staff
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: your posts are always thought-out and well written, you always have an answer. you're doing great job :)
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509388&page=5
<duanedesign> see 45 and 47
<duanedesign> hopefully i was not joining in the flame war but trying to show the OP the light
 * mkarnicki checks it out
<duanedesign> you cant call people liars and unethical if you have no proof :\
<duanedesign> plus its just mean
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I just read that post (will read responses now). it's really nasty, and very mean. no U1 developers should take it seriously. very nasty.. :/
<duanedesign> yeah i agree. Everyone I have had contact with is very talented, professional, and super nice
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: indeed
 * mkarnicki reads up
<duanedesign> i have been trying to close that thread for awhile now :) But i cant moderate threads i participate in
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: (you're responded very profesionally to that post)
<duanedesign> thank you i hope so
<duanedesign> i do the write the post and wait 30 minutes if I am upset
 * mkarnicki nods
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thread closed, am I right?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: no
<mkarnicki> oh, sry. it's open
<duanedesign> it just seems like a nasty thread. But i am too close to the project to be objective about it.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I think making such poll under such general topic was pretty stupid of that user. imho you can't judge U1 in general, some features are working much better then other. e.g. compare contant sync to file sync.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I understand, and it's professional of you.
<duanedesign> it did spur a debate whether polls have a place in the support threads
<duanedesign> when it comes to U1 section i usually just refer it to fellow staff and let them make the judgment
<duanedesign> i do want to update the stickies in that section though
<duanedesign> i  have been brainstorming on ideas to update them
<duanedesign> brb
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: good. I'm responding to that thread in my humble way. I'll try hard not to add olive (wood?) to the fire
 * mkarnicki added his $0.02 to the thread
<rezuz> salut
<rezuz> quelqu'un sais comment changer de channel ?
<rezuz> lut
<jumpa> is there a way to reset my ubuntuone-account?
<jumpa> including stopping the sharing of local files
<mkarnicki> rye is not around, maybe duanedesign can help. there is a way, but I'm not sure how
<duanedesign> jumpa: hello
<jumpa> hi
<duanedesign> jumpa: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<duanedesign> you can completely remove and reinstall everything
<jumpa> ok, thanks
<jumpa> the original problem is a very slow process of metadata synchronization
<jumpa> is this a known bug?
<duanedesign> jumpa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Stop%20sharing%20folders
<duanedesign> also you can stop sharing folders via the web interface
<jumpa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/571371 mentions it
<duanedesign> jumpa: yes there is a bug report that is being worked on about slow metadata processing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 571371 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One sync is ridiculously slow (affects: 9) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,New]
<jumpa> duanedesign: how can i contribute to ubuntuone as a python developer
<duanedesign> jumpa: yes that bug and  bug 436612
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436612 in ubuntuone-client "Need to profile metadata loading to see if it's too slow (affects: 3) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436612
<duanedesign> are the two for slow metadata and they are being worked on
<duanedesign> The speed of startup, scan and upload. Currently Ubuntu One will work extremely well for 500 files or so (the size does not actually matter much in this case). But if you start using it with 30k+ files then you will need to make your computer running 24/7 in order not to experience those bugs
<duanedesign> jumpa: yes you can contribute
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/RunClientFromTrunk
<jumpa> thanks
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute
<duanedesign> sorry that middle one is actually linked from the last one
<duanedesign> jumpa: there is also a document included with the trunk code called 'Hacking'
<duanedesign> that is helpful
<mkarnicki> omg I forgot it's Saturday. that's why verterok and aquarius aren't around.
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: that might have something to do with it, yes
<mkarnicki> hi Chipaca, yea it's been that way weekends :) no problem (though I'd like to share good news and bug verterok with one question haha, perhaps I'll email him)
<sautedman> in a sleepy state last night I deleted my computer from ubuntu one
<sautedman> and now I can't put it back up
<sautedman> can anyone help?
<sautedman> I'd be happy to describe exactly what happens
<sautedman> honk
<sautedman> (?)
<sautedman> i promise that what is described in the FAQ/support pages doesn't work
<Chipaca> sautedman: what did you try?
<Chipaca> sautedman: (keep in mind it's saturday, so most of us aren't here)
<sautedman> ah
<sautedman> what I have done is sign in to my account
<sautedman> when I do it through navigating to ubuntu one
<sautedman> all that happens is I get shunted to a page where I am supposed to update my password
<sautedman> and I can't leave the page
<sautedman> when I open the preferences manager from my computer, it sends me into the account itself
<sautedman> but there is never any way for me to add the computer
<sautedman> no buttons or anything
<sautedman> i feel like I made an error that the system hasn't anticipated
<sautedman> should I try to remove and reinstall the client software?
<Chipaca> sautedman: no, that shouldn't help
<Chipaca> sautedman: what happens when you do, in a terminal, xdg-open http://ubuntu.com ?
<Chipaca> oops :(
#ubuntuone 2010-07-18
<Chipaca> __lucio__: jdobrien: what can a WaitForCondition mean when my account still has plenty of space in it?
<Chipaca> I've got a bunch of stuff in my content queue that's going nowhere, apparently because of a WaitForCondition
<__lucio__> i do not know
<Chipaca> me neither
<Chipaca> SYS_QUOTA_EXCEEDED ?!?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: ok, so some part of the system believes i *don't* have plenty of space :)
<__lucio__> Chipaca, you got that from the servers
<__lucio__> ??
<Chipaca> __lucio__: I assume so. Where else would I get it from?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: yes, from the servers
<Chipaca> 2010-07-17 19:56:15,161 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - Not enough space for upload 456585 bytes (available: 0)
<__lucio__> Chipaca, interesting
<Chipaca> __lucio__: at the same time, I'm using "26.2 GB Used (52.3%)"
<__lucio__> Chipaca, get the logs, we can ask jdobrien on monday
<Chipaca> my client logs?
<Chipaca> ok
<niles> I am not able to add my computer to the list of people in my cloud, I have followed the instructions at one.ubuntu.com/support/instilation
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: you have a minute to confirm launchpad bug?
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: I'll take care of it tomorrow, it's pretty late here.
 * mkarnicki loves launchpad! started using bug tracking, and it seems to be great!
<saras> what up are their other plans
<duanedesign> just the 2gb and 50gb right now
<saras> oh
<saras> so if i go pass the 50 what then
<duanedesign> never tried it. But i dont think you can
<saras> can you link data to share
<saras> what if i only what the data aka no local copie
<duanedesign> you can publish urls for files and share folders with other Ubuntu One users
<duanedesign> Ubuntu One is for syncing not really storage
<saras> i am think about reinstalling times
<saras> or the fact i have more then one install of ubuntu 10.04 on my system
<saras> and i don't need the data local 2 or 3 times
<duanedesign> it will only sync with the computers you add to your Ubuntu One Account
<duanedesign> so only add the install you want to sync with to your account
<saras> hum
<duanedesign> if you never open Ubuntu One it wont add the install and the files will not sync
<saras> yes and i can mount the other part to get uduntu one stuff their
<duanedesign> you can also access the Ubuntu one stuff from the web interface
<duanedesign> http://one.ubuntu.com/files
<duanedesign> i hope that helps. I have to step out. All the developers are on Monday-Friday 12:00-20:00gmt if you have additional questions.
<saras> hum flickr or smugmug
<Guest2578> hello?
<Guest2578> anyone here
<Guest2578> ?
<erkan^> hello, is someone there?
<erkan^> :(
<mkarnicki> erkan^: Sunday evening in central europe. come tomorrow! :)
<erkan^> where are you from, mkarnicki?
<mkarnicki> erkan^: I'm from Poland, however U1 developers are (in some part) from UK.
<erkan^> ow ok :)
<mkarnicki> erkan^: come 12-20 GMT Mon-Fri
<erkan^> why?
<erkan^> I have a problem with Ubuntu One, mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> erkan^: it's the time when developers are around :)
<facundobatista> erkan^, which problem?
<mkarnicki> erkan^: I can't help :(
<erkan^> I have a problem:
<erkan^> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TEND1lrPHCI/AAAAAAAAAiQ/tJwFsF_yx04/ubuntu%20one%201.png
<erkan^> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TEND1gqXe8I/AAAAAAAAAiU/bQYR5wMN81w/ubuntuone%202.png
<erkan^> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_-g7SHML2oAI/TEND1rlYpbI/AAAAAAAAAiY/eEIl4EpMNIE/ubuntuone%203.png
<erkan^> Ubuntu One doesn't connect
<erkan^> :
<erkan^> :|
<facundobatista> erkan^, if you open a terminal and do "u1sdtool -s", what does it show?
<facundobatista> erkan^, you can install a GUI app to use it, also, if you want
<erkan^> I try
<erkan^> ulsdtool: command not found
<facundobatista> erkan^, u1sdtool
<facundobatista> u-one-sdtool
<erkan^> u-one-sdtool: command not found
<facundobatista> erkan^, what I mean is... the second letter in "u1sdtool" is a one, not an L
<erkan^> owww
<erkan^> sorry
<erkan^> effe try
<erkan^> State: AUTH_FAILED
<erkan^>     connection: With User With Network
<erkan^>     description: auth failed
<erkan^>     is_connected: False
<erkan^>     is_error: True
<erkan^>     is_online: False
<erkan^>     queues: IDLE
<facundobatista> erkan^, you have an authentication problem
<facundobatista> erkan^, you would need to wait for tomorrow for somebody to help you (I can not help you with that, sorry)
<erkan^> ow ok
<erkan^> thank you
<erkan^> facundobatista ?
<facundobatista> erkan^, what?
<erkan^> who is somebody that i will ask help, facundobatista
<facundobatista> erkan^, mmm... you should ask for help saying that you have authentication problems
<facundobatista> erkan^, the right people will answer
<erkan^> ok
#ubuntuone 2011-07-11
<jo-erlend> lafon: yes, uninstalling network-manager does not shut the service down. You need to shutdown network-manager also. Otherwise Ubuntu one will see that it's available but that there is no network.
<jo-erlend> oh... I was scrolling. :)
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<fagan> morning JamesTait
 * mandel away for breakfast
<karni> Hi everyone :)
<fagan> yo karni
<karni> yo fagan
 * mandel back
<fagan> Wow my hand is hurting, damn football
<fagan> was in goals and now my right hand is sore
<duanedesign> morning all
 * fagan break
<ralsina> morning!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<Chipaca> ralsina: duanedesign: fagan: facundobatista: morning!
<fagan> good morning
<duanedesign> morning
<facundobatista> Hola Chipaca
<karni> hi duanedesign !
<duanedesign> o/
<facundobatista> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> facundobatista: pong
<facundobatista> thisfred, hey! buen día!
<facundobatista> thisfred, bad new, I merged your last branch, just failed again (bubble with wrong file name)
<facundobatista> thisfred, do you want both logs? (syncdaemon and status)
<thisfred> facundobatista: ok, that's a shame. My branch did fix another bug, though, so I still want to land it.
<facundobatista> thisfred, great
<thisfred> facundobatista: to fix this issue properly, you might have to deal with alecu (sorry alecu) as I found out last friday that I'm on loan to accounts for the coming months, starting today
<facundobatista> thisfred, ok!
<jo-erlend> rye, I was told you might be able to help me. I need to export my contacts from Ubuntu one somehow and preferably very soon.
<mandel> fagan, ralsina: I'm back and will be here for 4/5 hours more :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool!
<ralsina> mandel: I think I found the easier way to get all our bundles working, and not having them use 200MB
<ralsina> mandel: we should install ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-client, ubuntuone-control-panel, and make a small setup.py that only does the py2exe bit with the bin/ scripts
<fagan> mandel: cool
<ralsina> I have control panel almost working that way (running into a problem in twisted though)
<mandel> ralsina: ahh makes sense :)
<ralsina> the multiple ubuntuone packages you have with control panel and ubuntuone-client was driving py2exe insane
<fagan> Yay almost done thank goodness
 * fagan curses rst now :D
<fagan> (kidding rst is nice just made loads of mistakes so took long)
 * fagan has a quick tea break before standup 
<mandel> ralsina: what multiple packages?
<ralsina> mandel: ubuntuone-client has a ubuntuone package, and ubuntuone-control-panel has another
<ralsina> when they are installed they are merged, but while they are not installed, they make modulefinder go nuts
<mandel> oh, yes… that confuses py2exe a alot!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, question about the installer branch... should i propose a merge with your branch or the main branch of the installer?
<ralsina> the main branch with mine as a prerequisite
<DiegoSarmentero> ok
<ralsina> Yay, ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe exists and opens on the dev machine!
<ralsina> mandel: I am now convinced this is the correct approach
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: only problem with this is that you may have clonflicts if ralsina makes changes in his branch, so worst case scenarion you will have to fix yours before the merge, but is better since that way the diff is way smalled :)
 * ralsina doesn't even remember what branch that was
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, ok... i should send the merge request today
<lafon> Hum ubuntuone won't even start anymore
<alecu> well... hello #ubuntuone!
<mandel> ralsina: yes… and since does packages are dependencies of the isntaller it makes perfect sense to do so
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, this was the one you tell me https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_803929/+merge/66827
<ralsina> mandel: bad side of things is, control panel's setup.py doesn't install because I'm missing intltool-update
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, if you are talking about the installer
<fagan> hello alecu
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: yeah, thanks
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: that one should not change much
<mandel> ralsina: initool update?
<ralsina> mandel: the thing to extract gettext strings
<ralsina> mandel: distutils-extra tries to call it
<mandel> ralsina: is broken?
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: that branch is merged already, so just merge to trunk
<mandel> ralsina: oh, that… we need to patch disutils-extra, but should be fast since the mantainer is a canonical man :)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok... so, i don't have to specify a prerequisite?
 * ralsina installed by copying the ubuntuone tree.
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: exactly
<mandel> ralsina: other approach we can take later is to make QTranslate to understand the .po files used by gettext and generated by lp
<mandel> ralsina: I know that the translation team would love us if we did that in C++ :)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok, i will send it today, when i finish some things and review the tests
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: I have no idea what that would involve
<nessita> hello everyone
<jo-erlend> how can I force a resync of couchdb? It shows some promise now, I think.
 * ralsina considers a dummy intltool-update instead
<fagan> hey nessita
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, hi
<ralsina> nessita: I have solved all of our bundles problems
<mandel> ralsina: technically speaking, shits lots of work :)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i've applied the changes you mention in the branch
<mandel> ralsina: so, fixing disutils is a better approach
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: great, I'll review after the standup
 * DiegoSarmentero should use diff locally all the time :P
<ralsina> mandel: honestly? Making a setup.py that doesn't use distutils-extra is probably good enough
<nessita> ralsina: you did? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I did
<ralsina> nessita: sadly, it requires all of our packages to hae a working setup.py install on windows first
<mandel> ralsina: true, but fixing it would not be that hard :)
<ralsina> mandel: the whole "install" is one magical line that calls distutils_extra, I have no ideahow to tackle it
<ralsina> nessita alecu dobey DiegoSarmentero mandel: standup in 4'
<ralsina> and fagan!
<nessita> ralsina: current setup.py don't work on windows?
<mandel> ralsina: I wish I had the time to give you a hand ...
<ralsina> nessita: install stops because of missing intltool-update
<ralsina> mandel: worry not1
<ralsina> mandel: worry not! Handle it can I!
<fagan> ralsina: lol star wars reference
<nessita> ralsina: ah, did you ask dobey about that? I thought he mentioned that intltool was available for windows
<ralsina> nessita: haven't seen him yet today, was planning it
<nessita> great
<ralsina> it will involve installing perl and mingw I suppose
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: it is, you have to go to gnu and download it
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/gettext.htm
<lafon> Has the bug that stops u1 from working in lucid been fixed?
<mandel> look at the first zip, that should have the bin...
<ralsina> mandel: intltol-update is not part of gettext, I think
<ralsina> mandel: it's part of intltool
<ralsina> https://launchpad.net/intltool
<alecu> me
<fagan> moi
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me (no notes yet)
<alecu> nessita, standup?
<nessita> me
<fagan> go alecu
<alecu> DONE: a branch to use tcp-activation to start ubuntu-sso-client (almost); helped ralsina testing syncdaemon bundles.
<alecu> TODO: a branch to use tcp-activation to start ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: fagan
<fagan> Work in progress
<fagan> * Finish off the branch (id say it will be done at EOD today just some find and replacing left, ill stay later if needed since id prefer to get it done)
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: go
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE
<DiegoSarmentero> Control Panel ui styling ready, waiting for revision. Installer ui styling almost complete.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO
<DiegoSarmentero> Finish Installer ui. Write tests.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED
<DiegoSarmentero> No
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: IRL testing of several branches in windows, helped mandel  debugging a timeouting test in windows, assisted DiegoSarmentero in  adding tests to his branch.
<nessita> TODO: UDF debugging in windows, share testing in windows
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: though it was thisfred turn :-)
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #794936, Bug #807005 transferred all open bugs assigned to me to u1-desktop+ TODO: Start hacking on accounts with John. Looks exciting, but I'm sad to not be working with you guys for the coming months. Blocked: no NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794936 in ubuntuone-client "Tests are failing in trunk because of message language (affects: 1) (heat: 17)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794936
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807005 in ubuntuone-client "Filename in notification does not reset. (affects: 1) (heat: 364)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807005
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, sorry
<thisfred> np :)
<mandel> DONE: more work on the encoding, fixed local_rescan which was broken, still debugging a tearDwon issue.
<mandel> TODO: Finish blocked branch, but I'm block with how to write the test.
<mandel> BLOCKED: see above, will continue with the encoding branch
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: shepharding of bug #801938 and bug #807203 to trunk,
<dobey> λ TODO: start the shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801938 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Make command gets error: variable 'result' set but not used (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801938
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807203 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with AttributeError in __getattr__(): 'Symbol' object has no attribute 'PAGINATED_TEXT_DOCUMENT' (affects: 43) (dups: 2) (heat: 196)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807203
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: calls, approved objectives, closed bug #805290, worked on bundles, setup really clean XP VM
<ralsina> TODO: finish bundles, give to design
<ralsina> BLOCKED: I need "setup.py install" to work and it doesn't
<ralsina> NEXT: nessita
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805290 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The "Are you sure" dialog is missing. (affects: 1) (heat: 27)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805290
<nessita> ralsina: already pasted mine :-)
<ralsina> ok, then comments :-)
<thisfred> COMMENT: in case you didn't all read my TODO: I'm off to accounts for the foreseeable future
<ralsina> dobey: I see you are intltool's 3rd contributor. I need it working on windows :-)
 * jo-erlend starts to copy his contacts from the ubuntu one webpage by hand. 
<alecu> thisfred, sad too! Best of lucks with that :-)
<mandel> if someone can take a look and the branch I'm mentally blocked it would be very welcome :)
<dobey> ralsina: i am the maintainer, but i've never used it on windows. :)
<mandel> my brain keeps coming back to the same solution...
<ralsina> dobey: what does it require? perl?
<dobey> ralsina: i guess you will need perl and gettext and perl-XML-Parser
<dobey> yes it's written in perl
<thisfred> So I won't be standupping or working here. But I will be available to answer questions. Please don't assign anything big to me for now, though, as I was told I won't have much time initially to help out on al;l things desktop
<ralsina> dobey: ok, should not be terrible
<thisfred> later all!
<ralsina> thisfred: I am making such a sad panda face now :-(
<dobey> and make/sed/etc… to build it
<ralsina> dobey: argh
 * ralsina goes back t his plan of copying notepad as intltool-update.exe
<mandel> thisfred: you left us… bastard!
<alecu> thisfred, later! Let's have a beer when you return :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: Yeah, I know, it sucks a little. But I'll be back
<thisfred> I just feel bad because we weren't exactly overstaffed to begin with
<thisfred> mandel: It was not exactly my idea ;)
<fagan> thisfred: you escaped just in time to get away from windows
<ralsina> thisfred: accounts is important, all of OLS is a team, etc, etc.
<thisfred> there is that :)
<thisfred> ralsina:  yeah I know, I'm not complaining, and it's exciting to work on new stuff. So I'm going to talk to john right now!
<alecu> thisfred, oh, and what was the issue with the notifications showing old file names?
<facundobatista> alecu, hola!
<alecu> hola facundobatista!
<facundobatista> alecu, I just had that problem with the latest thisfred branch... he told me I should keep debugging with you, do you want my logs?
<thisfred> alecu: so facundobatista is still having the issue that it shows older filenames. I found and fixed a bug that I think may have been related
<thisfred> but it did not solve the issue completely
<thisfred> alecu: I'll have time to mumble for a few minutes and tell you what I've looked at, but I'm still completely baffled as to how it happens
<alecu> thisfred, ok, cool.
<thisfred> alecu: ping me when you want to look at that
<alecu> facundobatista, I believe I won't be working on that bug in the near future, so perhaps we can make the bug private and attach your logs.
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, nessita: basically, here's the "easy" way to do the bundles: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641872/
<facundobatista> thisfred, alecu, which was the bug number?
<ralsina> Big advantage: you share the libraries between exes.
<alecu> Bug #807005
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807005 in ubuntuone-client "Filename in notification does not reset. (affects: 1) (heat: 364)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807005
<alecu> facundobatista, ^
<alecu> ralsina, big +1 to "share the libraries between exes"
<ralsina> alecu: it makes everything about 30MB uncompressed, I think
<facundobatista> alecu, it *always* happens... notifications are useless this way, shouldn't we make the bug more important?
<facundobatista> nessita, ^
<nessita> facundobatista: compared to windows is not more important... :-(
<alecu> facundobatista, in the worst of cases we can turn them off :-(
<nessita> facundobatista: and as since today thisfred goes to work with your team :-)
<thisfred> facundobatista: and it does not happen always for *everyone* ;)
<facundobatista> nessita, not my team, I don't do accounts
<facundobatista> thisfred, only for nightlies, you mean?
<nessita> facundobatista: ops?
<thisfred> facundobatista: so far, only for you, it seems
<thisfred> that means probably for other people too
<facundobatista> thisfred, for you it's working perfectly?
<thisfred> but I've not been able to reproduce it reliably here
<alecu> thisfred, I think I saw the same issue late friday while uploading some screenshots.
<thisfred> facundobatista:it is
<nessita> thisfred: I've seen the issue as well
<thisfred> facundobatista: so I'm not downplaying it, it should be fixed
<thisfred> but it's not happening all the time for everyone, and it doesn't prevent people from achieving what they need to do, so that'
<alecu> thisfred, probably I didn't see the issue earlier since I've been working mostly inside a VirtualBox, and I've been not updating the host as often :-(
<thisfred> s why it is at that importance
<Chipaca> ralsina: why not python setup.py install --prefix=blah ?
<ralsina> Chipaca: yeah, could do that, and set PYTHONPATH
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, mandel, Chipaca: can we have the meeting in skype today? my home does not have electricity so I had to move to another place, and so I'm using the laptop where mumble does not work
<mandel> ok
<Chipaca> nessita: sure
<ralsina> sure
<alecu> nessita, last time skype worked perfectly, so let's. MS-FTW!
<nessita> lol
<alecu> we may even try google+ hangout!
 * ralsina gathers his 3 current bundles to try make them work on "virgin VM" and send to design
<fagan> hangouts are kinda buggy at the moment
<nessita> alecu: nooooooooooooooo no google+ for me
<alecu> ralsina, is sir Branson on the Virtual Machines market now?
<fagan> nessita: I can send an invite
<ralsina> fagan: it's open for the public now
<nessita> fagan: I don't want it! I have too much invites and people does not understand I don't want google+
<nessita> :-)
<fagan> ralsina: is it I thought it was still closed but had invites
<ralsina> I got in on my own without invites
<fagan> nessita: haha not one of those social nerds
<nessita> social  and nerds can't be in the same sentence at the same time ;-)
<fagan> nessita: ah well I meant more of those people who over share stuff on sites like that
<dobey> nessita: well the only people on google+ are nerds nayway
<dobey> anyway
<fagan> dobey: yeah thats right
<nessita> dobey: I disagree (I know some people there who are far away from being nerds)
<thisfred> for now
<thisfred> and that's definitely not the market google are going for
<dobey> nessita: they are on google+, so they are by definition, nerds
<nessita> dobey: I don't understand your deduction - I know several not-nerd people on google+
<thisfred> dobey: i think that station was passed 5 days ago.
<ralsina> google+ has about 6M users. That's not all nerds.
<fagan> thisfred: well of course nerds arent the demo they are looking for since then they would be identica
 * nessita ->mate before the meeting
<nessita> mandel: about your mentally blocked branch, let's talk about it in the meting
<nessita> meeting*
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ping
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, pong
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I just added to the merge proposal several lint errors that are shown when running ./run-tests on linux. Can you please let me know when is fixed?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok
<alecu> mandel, ping\
<mandel> alecu: pong
<alecu> mandel, I'm getting 'httplib2.SSLHandshakeError' when using ussoc. Any ideas?
<alecu> mandel, it says that error whenever it tries to connect to the webservice.
<alecu> mandel, but it only happens inside the vm.
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure if it's on my vm or everywhere. something broke
<mandel> alecu: check the version of the openssl lib, right nessita?
<mandel> alecu: well and ssl errors sounds like you machine, but if you let me know the test you are running I can give it a try
<alecu> mandel, I'm sure it used to work, cause I got syncdaemon running, so I probably broke it when uninstalling the .eggs and easy_installing -Z
<mandel> alecu: is it just getting the creds?
<alecu> mandel, just getting the creds thru the ui.
<nessita> alecu: you need httplib2 < 0.7.0
<alecu> nessita, ahá
<alecu> lets see
<nessita> alecu: check the "notes" section in the wiki page under 'running ussoc' section
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mandel: skype?
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<mandel> nessita: I'm there already
<mandel> nessita: let me relaunch it
<jo-erlend> hmm. ubuntuone-launch only checks to see if files sync is enabled. Does this mean that couchdbs won't be synced if filesync is disabled?
<ralsina> my windows vm is  restarting and the notebook is slowed, so skype is not starting. I will be there in 1 minute or 2
<nessita> jo-erlend: correct
<dobey> nessita: don't lie
<dobey> jo-erlend: no, ubuntuone-launch has nothing to do with couchdb; it is for files sync only. if files sync is disabled, and contacts/etc sync are enabled, contacts/etc still get synced
<nessita> dobey: sorry, I read the question backwards :-(
<nessita> jo-erlend: I lied, sorry, see what dobey says
<dobey> :)
<jo-erlend> btw... Are all the databases on the server pushed to the client if they don't exist?
<dobey> jo-erlend: unless they are specifically excluded, yes
<jo-erlend> or must they exist on the client before they can be synced?
<jo-erlend> that's bad, I think.
<dobey> if it doesn't exist, it gets created
<dobey> why? that is how synchronization of things works
<jo-erlend> I would expect the existing databases to be synced unless they were excluded, but I would not expect it to create the databases automatically. Databases are either excluded or not, right? It isn't possible to exclude a database from a certain device?
<dobey> it is possible to exclude it, but it's not easy
<dobey> (not easy yet, unless it is one of the few database types we specifically support in the UI)
<jo-erlend> I would expect the consumer applications to create their databases if they don't exist and for the sync service to only sync databases that already exist. That way, I don't have to download lots of data for applications that arne't installed on this PC.
<dobey> jo-erlend: file a wishlist bug :)
<jo-erlend> well. I've been wishing I could get a copy of my contacts for quite a while now. Wishing doesn't seem to help much. :)
<jo-erlend> thought I'd have a go at the source code and see if I can contribute something a little more tangible.
<jo-erlend> seems to be lots of packages though. I'm not entirely sure where to start. Any hints?
<dobey> desktopcouch is just deskotpcouch
<jo-erlend> well... There is desktopcouch and then there is desktopcouch-ubuntuone :)
<jo-erlend> but I wanted to understand ubuntu one in general.
<dobey> binary packages != source
<ralsina> nessita, call me!
<jo-erlend> dobey, what do you mean by that? I thought all of it was just python?
<nessita> ralsina: Chipaca will call you
<Chipaca> ralsina: don't call me, that doesn't work, i don't think :)
<dobey> jo-erlend: i mean, look at the source, not the .debs; if you want desktopcouch source, bzr branch lp:desktopcouch
<jo-erlend> dobey, right. And for ubuntu one?
<fagan> jo-erlend: lp:ubuntuone-client lp:ubuntuone-control-panel and lp:ubuntu-sso-client are all the stuff for u1
<dobey> jo-erlend: for which part? ubuntu one is a suite of services
<dobey> fagan: no they aren't
<jo-erlend> fagan, thanks.
<jo-erlend> pj.
<jo-erlend> oh.
<fagan> dobey: well they are the main stuff for the file sync
 * fagan goes back to what he was doing 
<dobey> ubuntu one is the sum of all its parts
<jo-erlend> that's what I'm trying to find out. What are the parts?
<dobey> file sync, structured data sync (desktopcouch), music store, notes sync, music streaming, and all the relevant apps/plug-ins to support those in various places
<jo-erlend> I thought notes sync was just a couchdb?
<dobey> no
<dobey> notes is supported by having the snowy protocol implemented on our server. tomboy talks to that, not to desktopcouch
<ralsina> I lost everyone on skype
<fagan> ralsina: doesnt it auto reconnect when you drop?
<ralsina> fagan: welll it tries
<mandel> on windows: tenemos un circo y nos crecen los enanos...
<dobey> heh
<jo-erlend> dobey, hmm. Ok. I would have thought notes was perfect for couchdb. But all those services use ubuntu-sso-client? That's a good place to start?
<dobey> jo-erlend: well, no. ubuntu-sso-client is used by ubuntu one to sign in, but a u1 account is not required for things using desktopcouch, for example
<jo-erlend> dobey, yes, I know that, but I hadn't considered desktopcouch to be a part of ubuntu one.
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: seems like the tearDown works on Linux while not on windows I'm looking into that.. if I fix it wth have the encoding branch ready...
 * fagan break
<Asto> Hi,
<Asto> i have a little problem with tomedroid, the note don't want sync, it's normal ?
<Asto> tomeboy*
<nessita> mandel: ping
<nessita> mandel: so, I will branch your 'b' branch, and fix the test, yes? then I'll push it so you can see how the test looks like for future reference
<mandel> nessita: ok, sounds great
<nessita> mandel: about this merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-805981/+merge/67025 will it be override by the pyinotify-non-unicode branch?
<mandel> nessita: yes  was going to remove yt i forgot
<nessita> ralsina: would you know what I need to change in windows so I can have the "cache" setting properly set in order to run the filesystem notifications tests?
<nessita> ralsina: if you could add that to the wiki, it would be great, so anyone can enable that and run the tests themselves
<ralsina> nessita: I don't have it handy, let me search for it
<nessita> ralsina: thanks (no rush, I'm with the other task first)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
 * mandel small break
<ralsina> nessita: it's this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/259716 -- minor changes depensing on your windows version
<nessita> ralsina: I'll look after I finish the tests, thanks!
 * nessita -> brb
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here... send me an e-mail! :P
<karni> nessita: hi hi :) Could you tell me more about "An exception representing an authentication failure" ? I got this message when I removed U1 entry from seahorse, opened U1CP and tried to log in. Credentials are correct. Is it possible it's SSO server failure?
<karni> nessita: Interestingly, I've reseted my pwd (with the same pwd), and it works now.. No clue what was that.
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: as of right now, ubuntuone-client from trunk doesn't work on windows with this error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49560/
 * mandel cries and looks
<ralsina> mandel: oops, wait may be a problem with my PYTHONPATH and imports!
<mandel> ralsina: try it first, but it looks like that should have a diff name since nessita changed it in the last merge proposal
<ralsina> mandel: looks like a problem here. Nevermind
 * mandel happy
<nessita> ralsina: you scared me
<nessita> karni: you have the time and date not set properly?
<ralsina> nessita: not the idea, sorry
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<nessita> karni: see bug #703507, you probably have the time and date of by more than 15 minutes, and so oauth will not authenticate since the timestamp will not validate on server side cuz it will look as it was expired
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703507 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "I can't log in - "an exception representing an authentication failure" (affects: 4) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703507
<karni> nessita: I'm synced with ntp :<
<nessita> karni: you 100% sure?
<nessita> karni: what does "date" tells you?
<karni> My "Time & Date" settings are set to "automatically from the internet". let me roughly compare to some online ntp clock.
<nessita> karni: what does "date" return in your syste?
<karni> nessita: Production sso works for me, staging does not. That could explain it as well.
<karni> Mon Jul 11 18:08:47 CEST 2011
<dobey> karni: if your time is way off, ntp won't update it
<dobey> hrmm, though, that time is correct :)
<nessita> karni: maybe. You mean sso staging or ours?
<karni> nessita: sso
<nessita> karni: no idea then
<nessita> karni: wait... what test are you performing?
<karni> nessita: I did reset my pwd to the same one, and it worked. I use this password for a while for U1 now, so I have no idea what it was :<
<nessita> karni: I mean, how are you getting that exception, and where?
<karni> nessita: The exception I told you was from the U1CP "I have an account" login
<karni> nessita: The other I'm mentioning is a call to validate_email() in new SSO API. Works on production, fails on staging. Staging has new code (piston based).
<nessita> karni: and how are you setting SSO staging there?
<nessita> karni: ah
<karni> nessita: Unrelated. These problems might have been _time_ related.
<dobey> thisfred: LP says there is a conflict in test_aggregator in your i18n-test-strings branch, and you need to set a commit message on it :)
<karni> nessita: Thanks for trying to help, though :)
<nessita> karni: ok, so... not sure I can help much more :-/ all the scenario is a bit fuzzy :-)
<nessita> karni: np!
<tester> Looks like some inline debugging info is appearing on the ubuntu one web site dashboard:
<tester> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/srv/ubuntuone.com/production/ubunet/servers/u1servers/web/dashboard/views.py", line 48, in index     bookmarks = _build_bookmarks_dashboard(request)   File "/srv/ubuntuone.com/production/ubunet/servers/u1servers/web/dashboard/views.py", line 130, in _build_bookmarks_dashboard     request.user.id, 'bookmarks', create=True, master_server=COUCH_MASTER)   File "/srv/ubuntuone.com/production/ub
<thisfred> dobey: thx will fix/do
<dobey> beuno: see tester's paste^^
<fagan> hmmmm what to get from take out
<nessita> lunchtime!
<jo-erlend> the ubuntu one control panel on my desktop keeps insisting that it's in the process of syncing files, but it isn't and it shouldn't.
<dobey> why not?
<jo-erlend> the logs complain about pyinotify not being able to remove a file or something. Is that something that can cause it to hang?
<jo-erlend> dobey, it shouldn't sync anything because nothing has changed.
<dobey> pyinotify shouldn't create or remove any files anywhere
<jo-erlend> file watch, I mean: 2011-07-11 18:28:24,143 - pyinotify - ERROR - rm_watch: cannot remove WD=12
<dobey> jo-erlend: do you have anything shared with you?
<jo-erlend> from other users? No.
<dobey> jo-erlend: do you have a syncdaemon-exceptions.log as well
<dobey> ?
<CardinalFang> Does that mean, Stopping watching, after item removed?
<dobey> CardinalFang: not sure exactly what it means, beyond syncdaemon trying to remove a watch
<jo-erlend> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/642021/
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> that doesn't necessarily seem related to the pyinotify error
<ralsina> karni: if the time is right, is the timezone right too?
<dobey> but i think the pyinotify error is that it's trying to removing something that was already removed
<dobey> so maybe should be a warning instead
<jo-erlend> dobey, but it prevents me from using filesync. It doesn't sync anything now.
<dobey> jo-erlend: well i thought you just said nothing has changed?
<jo-erlend> dobey, after I said that, I copied the syncdaemon-exceptions.log to my ubuntu one folder so I could share it with you. It doesn't sync.
<jo-erlend> I did however, get a notice that it was uploading a file I know doesn't exist.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> facundobatista, verterok: ^^ jo-erlend seems to have some weird behavior in sd, could you help him please?
<jo-erlend> oh, wait... Lots of stuff is happening in my syncdaemon.log. Guess it was just a little clogged or something.
<dobey> hmm, ok
<jo-erlend> I'll just give it some time and see if it fixes itself.
<jo-erlend> yes, seems to be working again now.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> good
<dobey> :)
<karni> ralsina: is it sufficient to have capital of Poland as my 'Home' location in the Gnome clock applet?
<karni> CEST, yup. Central european summer time
<alecu> mandel, nessita, ralsina: when you have a chance, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-tcp-activation/+merge/67584
<nessita> alecu: great!
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 01:15:55)
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina: I've added some IRL testing instructions to the branch.
<nessita> alecu: even better! :-)
<alecu> and without further ado, I'm off to lunch.
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero, nessita: for bundling purposes, having the .qss file along with the sources is a problem
<DiegoSarmentero> the .qss is in data
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what that means. Problem how?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, and it is linked in the qrc
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, actually is in data, with the images
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: it's in ubuntuone\controlpanel\gui\qt\main\ubuntuone.qss
<ralsina> at least in trunk it is
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, i moved it
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: is that merged?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, that was nassty indeed :P
<nessita> ralsina: not yet
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, i think not
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, i'm fixing some lint issues
<ralsina> nessita: what's the branch? The bundle is broken with it there
<nessita> ralsina: the branch is huge and still it will take a couple of review rounds to be ready. Maybe you can propose a branch that does only that?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diego-sarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-ui/+merge/67469
<ralsina> nessita: it's just to build it and send to joshua, doesn't matter if it has lint issues, really
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: since the .qss is in trunk, that means that you merged  a branch already?
<nessita> ralsina: I think the best is that you propose a merge with the moving of the file. Otherwise, we may give to QA something that we're no landing as is
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will propose
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, maybe it was approve the first version i sent... but it wasn't in my branch, i think it was in another branch
<nessita> ralsina: since DiegoSarmentero's branch still needs reviews (I'm waiting on some lint fixes to move on to the code)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, the problem is that i can't submit code until 6pm... because the proxy is filtering me here
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: then I guess I'll have to review tonight or tomorrow, otherwise the merge proposal gets very messy if I start queuing up changes request. Or you can email me the diff? (the last bit to apply on top of what you have proposed for merging)
<fagan> what does almuerzo mean
<nessita> fagan: lunch
<DiegoSarmentero> fagan, lunch
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> where are you from DiegoSarmentero?
<fagan> (if you dont mind me asking)
<DiegoSarmentero> fagan, no problem, Argentina
<DiegoSarmentero> :D
<DiegoSarmentero> fagan, you?
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: ah another one
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: ireland
<DiegoSarmentero> fagan, cool
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: im the intern :)
<dobey> nessita, DiegoSarmentero: which merge proposal is this? there are two now it seems :(
<nessita> dobey: yes, the old one has to be rejected
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero, nessita: the qss problem was a leftover file from the old branch that applied the styling, no need to propose one
<nessita> ralsina: so is not in trunk then?
<ralsina> nessita: right
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, is it ok to place que qss in data? i think that is the best place
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: I think so, it is data
<ralsina> data\qt right?
<DiegoSarmentero> ahhhh....... its in data\... moving it...
<dobey> nessita: it is rejected now then
<nessita> dobey: great!
<nessita> ralsina, DiegoSarmentero: yes, data\qt
<michaeltristan> im sorry if I broke things.
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, mandel, DiegoSarmentero, want to try the bundle? http://ubuntuone.com/p/13tx/
<michaeltristan> bundle of mobile and storage?
<mandel> ralsina: on 3g, not good idea...
<mandel> michaeltristan: not really..
<michaeltristan> lan?
<ralsina> mandel: it's 3MB
<michaeltristan> So, im probably causing problems with my poor mangement of my accounting.
<michaeltristan> I think I have two accounts crossed up
<michaeltristan> Id think I need help.  When I logged on, to the web page, that was a little funky too.
<michaeltristan> ok..  I think I broke this chat too.
<michaeltristan> baq to the faq to fix what I broke,  take care.
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> nessita: so , I am finishing this script that uses bzr to get all the source code of our projects, massages it the right way and produces a set of exes. That should be a separate launchpad project? Or where do I stick it?
<nessita> ralsina: I would advice ubuntuone-dev-tools
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense
<nessita> ralsina: what do you thinkf?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i'm not sure that's the right place for it
<ralsina> it's amazing how little code of what I wrote the last three days for this was left after I found the "right" way to do it
<nessita> dobey: why not? ubuntuone is now multiplatform, and this is part of the dev tools we will need...
<ralsina> I could put it on windows-installer  and make that name make sense
<dobey> well, it's not a development tool. it's a deployment tool. and it is windows specific
<ralsina> dobey: so, you see it more akin to the packaging recipes?
<dobey> nessita: ubuntuone-dev-tools is a bit more generic, and isn't meant to be ubuntuone-specific
<dobey> ralsina: indeed
<ralsina> not important yet at all anyway. I'll think it overnight
<ralsina> Have to go see my accountant, then have lunch. Will be back in 90 minutes or so.
<ralsina> anyone needs reviews while I wait for the bundle testing to finish?
<alecu> ralsina, yes!
<alecu> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-tcp-activation/+merge/67584
<ralsina> alecu: on it!
<alecu> ralsina, there are irl testing instructions on the proposal
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<ralsina> alecu: "make an exe bundle of syncdaemon"? How's anyone other than me going to do that? :-)
<ralsina> alecu: one problem I had with syncdaemon as a bundle is that you are forced to pass the config files as arguments or it breaks. Is that contemplated?
<alecu> ralsina, I did bundle it as well :-).... And yes, I started it passing the parameters.
<ralsina> alecu: he, ok
<alecu> ralsina, what about the "data" folders in py2exe?
<ralsina> where should I put the .conf files then?
<alecu> I remember a way to specify files that should be added to the bundle.
<ralsina> alecu: that's trivial, I can even copy them. The thing is, configglue takes the conf filenames from sys.argv
<alecu> oooook.
<alecu> ralsina, can we monkeypatch configglue? :-)
<dobey> alecu: you can fix it
<dobey> ralsina: are you not installing the conf files to the right place in the bundle?
<ralsina> dobey: I have no idea what "the right place" would be on windows
<dobey> ralsina: me either, what are we using for XDG on windows?
<ralsina> dobey: if I put syncdaemon.conf in a "data" subfolder, it gets that, but misses logging.conf unless I pass it explicitly
<ralsina> and if I pass logging.conf, then it fails because it lacks parts of syncdaemon.conf
<dobey> ralsina: what are we using to replace python-xdg, on windows?
<ralsina> dobey: no idea at the moment
<dobey> ralsina: from xdg.BaseDirectory import load_config_paths; print load_config_paths()
<ralsina> dobey the import fails
<dobey> ralsina: well, set PYTHONPATH appropriately then. syncdaemon has to be loading it from somewhere
<nessita> ok, my computer crashed badly
<nessita> but seems to be good now
<dobey> ralsina: i think it's using this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/+junk/xdg/view/head:/xdg/BaseDirectory.py
<dobey> ralsina: so should install the config to the AppData\xdg\ directory for syncdaemon, it seems
<ralsina> dobey: ok, will try it
<dobey> ralsina: wherever the AppData\ directory lives on disk, i don't know :)
<dobey> c:\Program Files\Ubuntu One\ubuntuone-client\ maybe?
<dobey> <- not a windows developer
<ralsina> whoa, adding webkit means adding 8MB compressed :-(
<dobey> you were expecting webkit to be small?
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<ralsina> dobey: a bit surprised it's the same size as the rest of qt, though
<ralsina> I was expecting like 5 or 6 MB compressed
<ralsina> anyway, basically any Qt app that uses everything but qml seems to be 15MB compressed, give or take some bits
<dobey> ralsina: i thought qt already included a version of webkit?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but it's an optional module
<ralsina> Qt is split in many of those. You can have a CLI Qt app that's less than 3MB static uncompressed, unstripped
<ralsina> or a whole-hog qml-javascript-webkit-qtgui thing that's about 40MB
<dobey> right
<ralsina> we are about 75% whole-hog :-)
 * dobey blames web developers
<marcello> I've been getting a message that ubuntu one servers have been down for over a week now. What's going on?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> ralsina: you need to know where xdg is?
<nessita> $HOME\AppData\Local\xdg
<nessita> or dobey, not sure who asked
<ralsina> nessita: mostly I need to know where I can put the syncdaemon config files so that they are picked up automatically
<nessita> ralsina: you need to use xdg.BaseDirectory.config_home
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, I made a mistake. Proper var is: xdg.BaseDirectory.xdg_config_home
<ralsina> nessita: good news, the bundles I am generating work well on windows 7
<nessita> ralsina: indeed that's good news
<ralsina> not so good news, they fail misteriously on XP but maybe if they are generated on XP that's fixed
<nessita> ralsina: maybe dll issues?
<ralsina> nessita: verified by joshua
<ralsina> nessita: yes, pywin32 fails loading something, but there is no useful message
<nessita> ralsina: verified what part? they work if they are generated in windows xp?
<alecu> nessita, pong
<ralsina> nessita: verified that they work on 7
<ralsina> I verified that they fail on xp. The other variations are untested ;-)
<nessita> alecu: can I have the bundle you mention in the IRL testing instructions?
<ralsina> nessita: I can give you a URL for a full bundle in 2'
<ralsina> nessita: or even faster ;-) http://ubuntuone.com/p/13va/
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> it includes a get_credentials.exe that is actually show_gui
<alecu> ralsina, nice touch!
<ralsina> I will have to take a break to pick up tato. Will be back in a couple of hours, and send report then, but the main thing is "did the bundles" :-)
<ralsina> alecu: decided to do it when of course joshua had no credentials ;-)
<ralsina> be back later!
<nessita> ralsina: one tiny thing
<nessita> ralsina: can you please reply Claire in the email asking about the account/services tabs?
 * alecu-kinder goes to fetch Amelia, will be back later.
<dobey> nessita: no, not in config_home
<ralsina> nessita: will do it in one hour or so
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<dobey> nessita: the bundle should install them to the global AppData dir, that all users will read from
<nessita> dobey: not sure I'm following you
<dobey> nessita: the place where the bundle installs the config files, is not the same place where syncdaemon should write config to, when the user changes their settings
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<dobey> nessita: the same reason we don't do it on linux?
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure the case in windows matches the case in linux...
<dobey> nessita: so user changes don't get overwritten on upgrade
<dobey> sure it does
<nessita> ah, that makes sense (upgrades)
<nessita> dobey: can we query xdg for that global appdata path?
<nessita> actually, I meatn global config path
<dobey> installing stuff to user's home is a bad idea, no matter the OS :)
<dobey> nessita: yes, syncdaemon already does. which is why i asked ralsina what the load_config_paths() value was earlier
<dobey> or load_config_paths[] i don't rmemeber if it's a list, or a function
<nessita> ah, I understand now
<dobey> it's the parsed list of $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS :)
<dobey> which are treated as read-only
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: the bundles that you gave me are using the branch from alecu? otherwise I can t test alecu's branch ;)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-fsm-draw/+merge/67620
<dobey> pretty simple
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> dobey: approved + trivial works for me
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> doh just realized something
<dobey> forgot to import tempfile :)
<nessita> oh
<nessita> ./ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/fsm_draw.py:
<nessita>     94:  undefined name 'tempfile'
<nessita> yeap :-)
<dobey> but already fixed/pushed :P
<nessita> dobey: can you please help me with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642172/ I'm trying to use u1trial in windows and I can't get the command  line options to work
<nessita> using --ignore-paths="tests\platform\linux\" will also no work
<nessita> not*
<dobey> nessita: that's odd. what if you use \\ instead of \ ?
<nessita> perhaps? let me try
<nessita> dobey: argh, vm is so slow, give me a few more mins
<dobey> sure
<nessita> dobey: using doble slashes (--ignore-paths="\\tests\\platform\\linux\\") will work but I get and ImpotError: no module named dbus and that import error comes from tests\platform\linux\test_dbus.py
<nessita> so seems like the path is not being ignored after all? :-.
<dobey> nessita: hrmm. i wonder what the strings in the results of os.walk() look like on windows
<nessita> dobey: actually the switch I used was --ignore-paths="tests\\platform\\linux\\"
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: I will try the os.walk in python
<dobey> nessita: the code is just doing a startswith() though, to ignore paths, so something is not matching up there it seems
<nessita> dobey: paste.ubuntu.com/642181
<nessita> does that give any clues?
<dobey> nessita: try passing the arg with \\\\ instead of \\?
<dobey> nessita: it seems like maybe there is a problem in OptionParser
<nessita> dobey: you mean
<nessita> --ignore-paths="tests\\\\platform\\\\linux\\\\"
<nessita> ?
<dobey> yeah
<nessita> ImportError on dbus
<nessita> dobey: well, I debug tomorrow
<nessita> I want to eod now, too much frustrations for a Monday
<dobey> ok, yeah. we can fix it in the morning.
<dobey> nessita: have a good evening. :)
<nessita> you too
<dobey> i'm gonna head off too
<dobey> cheers!
<nessita> bye!
 * nessita -> eod'd
<karl_> hello
<jo-erlend> hello.
<karl_> um did u get ubuntu 1 ti work at all?
<jo-erlend> file sync works very nicely. Desktopcouch sync doesn't work at all. Tomboy notes have been synced well, but I don't use it much so I don't know how stable it is.
<karl_> ok cos i cant get it to work at all it says error every time
<jo-erlend> you should try to provide some information.
<karl_> i did it still didnt work at all
<jo-erlend> heh. I meant here. Provide some information here.
<karl_> oh well i registered my email and that worked and it wont let me log in throught the app thing, but it will let me log in online
<jo-erlend> version of Ubuntu, etc, is also nice to have. And if you have the precise error messages. Stuff like that is useful.
<karl_> um i got to leave now can u email me..
<jo-erlend> I'm a user. Perhaps you should come back when you have time. Filesync works nicely for most people.
<karl_> ok thanks bye
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here...
#ubuntuone 2011-07-12
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 01:09:44)
<pispi> Hoy 11 Julio no puedo accessar a mis notas.
<pispi> hello
<pispi> the notes dont work
<pispi> anybody with same problem?
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here...
<gama-fs> hi
<gama-fs> Boa noite pessoal.
<mandel> morning all!
 * mandel away breakfast
 * mandel back
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<karni> Morning!
<nigelb> fagan: Thanks (fb blocked in office. Too lazy to proxy :p)
<fagan> nigelb: hah :)
<fagan> fb isnt blocked in my office oddly enough
<fagan> :D
<Clipaca> hi all
<fagan> Clipaca: wheres your h? and hello :)
<Clipaca> fagan: I'm stuck on the CLI because X kills keyboard and mouse
<fagan> ahhh ok
<mandel> Clipaca: are you Chipaca?
<fagan> Will the real Chipaca please stand up
<mandel> fagan: today I wont be able to make the stand up for sure, can you give it for me?
<fagan> mandel: sure
<fagan> np
<mandel> fagan: I'll paste it here for you
<fagan> cool
<mandel> fagan: DONE: Reviewed nessitas branch and approved it. Look closer to the issue with the encoding, looks like stat was not returning the correct exception and some tests were not being pass due to that. For future reference, if a path is not there you should not see an exception of lstat since it should have been taken care of.
<mandel> TODO: Find where the ascii decode issue is, looks like we get to add the watch but a deferred brakes somewhere, I think I'm really close to fix this issue.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no besides to have a werid timetable this week.
<fagan> mandel: cool saved
<mandel> thx
<Chipaca> mandel: I was Clipaca, yes
<Chipaca> mandel: I am no longer
<mandel> Chipaca: ok, I wanted to ask, can we do the meeting in skype this afternoon?
<Chipaca> mandel: you enjoyed the pain it was yesterday?
<Chipaca> mandel: can I call you on your cell for that meeting?
<mandel> Chipaca: sure, do you have it?
<ralsina> morning!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<ralsina> fagan: what versionof windows is your development box?
<duanedesign> *yawn* morning all
<ralsina> morning duanedesign
<fagan> ralsina: XP
<fagan> but I have a 7 one set up
<ralsina> fagan: cool, Iwill give you a script to run in an hour or so
<fagan> ralsina: oh and mandel wont be here for standup but I have his notes
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<ralsina> I sawthe backlog,thanks
<fagan> on which one?
<ralsina> on XP
<fagan> cool
<fagan> and I got the rst thingy done just doing some fine checking just to make sure
<ralsina> fagan: awesome
<fagan> Ok im going on a break for an hour
<ralsina> ok, seeyou later
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<nessita> ralsina: hi there. Were you able to red my report from yesterday? (I asked for some SOS)
<ralsina> read it, I don't have answers yet :-(
<nessita> ralsina: did you catch mandel before he left?
<ralsina> nessita: if we want to test alecu'sbranch IRL, I have finished the bundling script, and it's trivial tomake it build bundles from any branch. I am sending an email in 5' on how to do that
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina: did you catch mandel before he left?
<ralsina> missed him by 15 minutes
<ralsina> nessita: sent mail, will start reviewing alecu's branch now
 * fagan back 
<fagan> hi nessita
<nessita> ralsina: great
<ralsina> fagan: could you run this script like "python script.py py2exe" in an empty folder in your XP devel. box,please? https://pastebin.canonical.com/49611/plain/
<fagan> ralsina: sure
<fagan> ralsina: ok so just ran it
<fagan> and its pulling from bzr
<ralsina> fagan: yes
<fagan> I preume after it grabs the branches it runs py2exe
<fagan> *presume
<ralsina> fagan: you should end with a bigdist folder that contains, among other things, some exes
<ralsina> a "big dist" folder
<fagan> cool
<fagan> Ok I got no module named google
<fagan> ill grab the traceback
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642597
<ralsina> fagan: ok, check in c:\python27\lib\site-packages ad tell me what you have that's called google something
<fagan> ralsina: nothing with google in
<fagan> *it
<ralsina> fagan: ok, you have not installed protobuf. Go to the windows setup wiki page and do only that part.
<ralsina> then try again
<fagan> ah protobuf I have it installed
<fagan> it is just named protobuf-2.4...etc
<fagan> no google in the name
<fagan> ralsina: so it is installed
<fagan> oh maybe it needs updating
<ralsina> fagan,what is etc?
<fagan> ralsina: weird just the rest of the version
<ralsina> fagan: is it a folder?Is it an egg? Is it a zip?
<fagan> protobuf-2.4.a-py2.7.egg
<ralsina> Oh, so it was definitely *not* just the version
<fagan> oh ok then
<fagan> so its not something I did then
<ralsina> ok, delete that, and follow the instructions in the wiki (basically download it, and do python setup.py install_lin in the python flder of protobuf)
<fagan> ralsina: ok will do
<alecu> hello all!
<fagan> hey alecu
<alecu> ralsina, I woke up late and it's my turn to bring Amelia to kinder, so I'll be missing the standup.
<alecu> ralsina, I'll pm you my notes.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> it's in 15 minutes, say me and paste them here :-)
<alecu> oh, ok.
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: pushed branch to use activation in ubuntu-sso-client; almost done with the one for ubuntuone-syncdaemon (lint missing).
<alecu> TODO: clean up sd activation branch and propose it; work on perspective broker signals handlers not being cleaned up on client shutdown
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: somebody
 * alecu is gone for half an hour.
<fagan> Crap cant find that page with the instructions on it
<fagan> ralsina: do you have the link handy
 * fagan will link it on the main page for our team so its not hidden away like it is at the moment 
 * ralsina doesn't, but will look for it
<ralsina> fagan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting
<fagan> ralsina: cool thanks ill like it in the wiki so it will be easier to find
<ralsina> fagan, nessita, dobey, standup in 3'
<ralsina> and DiegoSarmentero too!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok :P
<ralsina> see, you are special, that's why you are on your own line :)
<ralsina> It's *not* that my brain is so ossified I can't remember to add the newest guy n the call, nossir.
<fagan> I got my own line the other day so I must be in the dog house :D
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, jejee
<fagan> moi
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<nessita> me
<fagan> (and I have mandels one too)
<dobey> me
<fagan> ralsina:
<ralsina> me
<fagan> ok lets go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * rst FAQ and Tutorial branch \o/
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * get some admin done for college
<fagan> * find a new task (hopefully with code)
<fagan> Blocked
<fagan> * nope
<fagan> For mandel:
<fagan> DONE: Reviewed nessita's branch and approved it. Look closer to the issue with the encoding, looks like stat was not returning the correct exception and some tests were not being pass due to that. For future reference, if a path is not there you should not see an exception of lstat since it should have been taken care of.
<fagan> TODO: Find where the ascii decode issue is, looks like we get to add the watch but a deferred brakes somewhere, I think I'm really close to fix this issue.
<fagan> BLOCKED: no besides to have a werid timetable this week.
<fagan> DiegoSarmentero: go
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> Fixed some lint and pep8 issues in Control Panel. Base style for Wizard installer complete.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Fix title styles in installer and wizard page background. Add assistance as a popup. Review any remaining pep8 or lint issue in Control Panel.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<DiegoSarmentero> No (but fighting with QWizard styling limitations).
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: landed fix for bug #803984, started test-run debugging session in windows
<nessita> TODO: diagnose test suite in windows, try to have UDF working?
<nessita> BLOCKED: a little, I depend on the branch mandel is doing to have a lot of tests passing
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803984 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: Inifite loop between upload started -> upload error (TRY_AGAIN) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803984
<dobey> λ DONE: some shim discussion, bug #793502
<dobey> λ TODO: start the shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 793502 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Insecure temporary file creation in fsm_draw.py (affects: 2) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793502
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: bundle generation script, calls. TODO: start on webkit embedding + url signing BLOCKED:no
<ralsina> Ok,comments?
<ralsina> oh, wait, I have mandel's report around here
<fagan> ralsina: I already pasted it
<fagan> it was just after mine
<ralsina> ok, and alecu'swas 15 mnutes ago
<nessita> no comments here
<ralsina> fagan: no wonder  I was surprised by the lenth of yours ;-)
<fagan> If anyone has any intern size tasks fire away since im looking
 * ralsina was about to read the backlog
 * fagan feels burned slightly 
<ralsina> fagan: the bundle script I send you is
<fagan> ralsina: yeah working on it
<dobey> fagan: go to Brussels and get me a waffle.
<ralsina> fagan: I need to get a xp-done bundleto see if it works on a clean XP box
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok my box is far from clean (im glad mandel wasnt around to say thats what she said)
<ralsina> fagan: no, the build has to be done in a development box, I have a clean XP vm I can test it on
<ralsina> right now, my development box (w7) produces things that don't work right on xp
<fagan> ah cool
<nessita> dobey: hey there, any idea why DiegoSarmentero is getting this http://paste.ubuntu.com/642620/ when running pylint over a small set of files?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: can you please paste the output of apt-cache policy python-logilab-*?
<nessita> (the whole output)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, okas, give me a sec
<dobey> nessita: PYTHONPATH?
<DiegoSarmentero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642621/
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, nessita ^
<dobey> nessita: seems he is missing the build dependencies also?
<nessita> dobey: we don't set PYTHONPATH when running pylint
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-control-panel
<nessita> dobey: what build dep?
<dobey> nessita: twisted? devtools?
<nessita> ah
<nessita> he can run the test suite just fine
<nessita> all test pass
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, installing
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: you got something to install?
<dobey> nessita: E0611: 24: No name 'devtools' in module 'ubuntuone'
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, what dobey told me, it's installing right now
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ready, trying again
<nessita> dobey: right, but he does have u1trial
<dobey> weird
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i keep having the same issues when running pylint
<dobey> nessita: so PYTHONPATH probably needs to be set when passing a sub-package as argument to pylint
<nessita> dobey: no, try it yourself
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/controlpanel/review$ pylint ubuntuone/controlpanel/tests/
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: PYTHONPATH=. pylint ubuntuone/controlpanel/tests/
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/controlpanel/review$
<nessita> dobey: what I pasted is DiegoSarmentero's branch
<nessita> pylint ignores PYTHONPATH (sadly)
<dobey> how can pylint ignore pythonpath?
<nessita> dobey: no idea. Maybe DiegoSarmentero has some issue with the .pth files?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: what does  ls -l /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone-* show?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/642625/
<dobey> nessita: and his branch doesn't change anything in tests?
<nessita> that looks just right
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<nessita> :-/
<DiegoSarmentero> :S
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642627
<fagan> Its at thie py2exe step, I stalled from easy_install is there any other step?
<fagan> *installed
<ralsina> fagan: not that I know of
<fagan> hmmmm weird
<nessita> dobey: any other idea that we can try?
<ralsina> do you have a 'c:\\python27\\lib\\site-packages\\py2exe-0.6.9-py2.7-win32.egg\\py2exe\\run.exe' ?
<dobey> nessita: am branching to try now
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> uhm
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, thanks, please let me know if you find something
<dobey> so pylint doesn't output anything for me
<fagan> ralsina: nope no run.exe
<ralsina> ok, then your py2exe is broken
<nessita> dobey: for me neither
<fagan> ill try remove it and see
<ralsina> fagan: delete that and reinstallusing easy_install -Z
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: you *are* on natty, right?
<nessita> dobey: that's why I thought that DiegoSarmentero had the wrong (non-patched) version
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, yes
<ralsina> nessita: no point on having the calljust you and I, we'll re-schedule once alecu and mandel come back., I also have themgmt call in 5 minutes
<dobey> weird
<nessita> ralsina: ok please let me know
<dobey> nessita: did you figure out anything with the argument parsing issue on windows?
<nessita> dobey: kinda, mandel said that he uses: u1trial --reactor=twisted -c tests -p tests\platform\tests
<nessita> and I tried it and it worked...
<nessita> I don't understand why though
<dobey> hmm, ok
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: do you have local changes?
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: like, is ubuntuone/__init__.py changed, or the ubuntuone.controlpanel.pth file missing?
<fagan> ralsina: ok fixed and ran fine
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, nop
<fagan> I installed from the .exe on source forge
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, wait
<ralsina> fagan: ok, try to run the exes that are in dist, and do a pastebin with what they print
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, ubuntuone.controlpanel.pth, where is located?
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, sorry
<DiegoSarmentero> found it
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: in the ubuntuone-control-panel source root
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, but only contains this: ubuntuone-control-panel
<fagan> ralsina: k
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, i don't know if that is ok
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: yes
<dobey> that is correct
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: do you have a PYTHONPATH set in your env?
<fagan> ralsina: ok tried this one first http://paste.ubuntu.com/642631
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, no
<fagan> and the same for windows-ubuntu-sso-login.exe
<duanedesign> rye: if you get a second can you help me with a tomboy_debug.log?
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: i have no idea then, beyond "i really don't like pylint"
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey,  :S (i'm starting to share the feeling)
<ralsina> fagan: looks like you don't have oauth installed or it's an egg.Install as a non-egg please
<fagan> ralsina: wouldnt the script fail if it wasnt installed?
<ralsina> fagan: please check?
<fagan> ralsina: well I have it installed in the site packages here
<fagan> and it was done from easy install
<fagan> so it might be just getting the non egg one
<ralsina> easy_install by default installs eggs. You need non-eggs.
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: this *is* the ubuntuone-control-panel-ui branch you have pushed to lp right, and not another branch instead? :)
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, yes!
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: hmm
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: had to ask. this makes no sense to me :(
<rye> duanedesign, is tomboy_debug.log ever being written to?
<alecu> I'm back
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: curious. why are you running pylint on that directory only, if you haven't changed anything in it?
<rye> duanedesign, and re: possible notes outage recently - the couchdb problem we were discussing earlier was causing notes outage as well, both online and tomboy sync
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, just for test
<dobey> DiegoSarmentero: do those errors show up with just "pylint --ignore ui ubuntuone/" ?
<rye> what django settings file are the tests running with?
<duanedesign> rye: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49624/ I notice it has the line: Synchronization failed with the following exception: String was not recognized as a valid DateTime
<rye> duanedesign, bug #709378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709378 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tomboy fails to sync after editing note via web: "String was not recognized as a valid DateTime." (affects: 18) (dups: 2) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709378
<alecu> duanedesign, hey, forgot to say so: welcome to the team!
<nessita> alecu: hola!
<alecu> hola nessita
<rye> duanedesign, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py
<nessita> alecu: I need help, I can't start syncdaemon in windows even after a reboot. I get the CannotListeError on 50002
<duanedesign> rye: ahhh, thank you. Feel silly i didnt look for a bug first :)
<nessita> alecu: any ideas?
<nessita> (other than rebooting again)
<rye> duanedesign, this was a bug i was personally puzzled with so i have it in my RAM :)
<duanedesign> thank you alecu
<fagan> ralsina: could you tell me what I need to do to get the non-egg version. I grabbed the source and did a setup.py install but it just built into an egg
<alecu> nessita, perhaps there's something running on your vm that likes to take over that port... why don't you change the 50002 in our code to something else?
<nessita> alecu: becasue editing a file on windows makes me throw up. But I'll do that for you ;-)
<fagan> Something feels slightly fishy about it looking for oauth.oauth
<ralsina> fagan: uninstall, install using easy_install -Z
<nessita> alecu: would you remind me what file defines the port?
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok thanks
<alecu> nessita, ./ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py in u1-client
<alecu> nessita, http://www.siegward-jaekel.de/mc-gb.html
<nessita> alecu: I LOVE YOU
<alecu> I know.
<rye> development-lazr.conf - answer to my previous question
<nessita> alecu: so, I think that there is some other thing going on. I tried 50013 and got the same CannotListenError. Same for 50026
<alecu> nessita, hmmm
<fagan> ralsina: still not working http://paste.ubuntu.com/642647
<alecu> nessita, btw: aren't we supposed to meet in skype seven minutes ago?
<fagan> Looks like something is still going weird
<nessita> alecu: yes, but ralsina blame you since you weren't here :-P
<nessita> alecu: ralsina and Chipaca have the manager meeting
 * alecu looks for his time reverting device
 * ralsina is on mgmt call
<alecu> oh, ok.
<nessita> alecu: we'll have the meeting as soon as they finish :-)
<fagan> ah ok ill take a tea break and get to it when ralsina gets back
<alecu> great
<nessita> fagan: ralsina is here!
<nessita> fagan: stop looking for excuses to leave  :-D
<fagan> nessita: well he is busy
<fagan> nessita: and it actually is a good thing since it gives me more time to fix what im doing after :)
<fagan> break=less time sitting around hitting my head off my keyboard
<nessita> alecu: can you please confirm if ussoc + syncdaemon starts for you, using trunk in both and starting the procs manually?
<alecu> nessita, sure, I'll try it.
<nessita> thank you
<ralsina> OMG, bitrock installer is just *easy*.
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I used it a few months back and you know they way I break everything
<fagan> I couldnt break it
<fagan> :D
<alecu> nessita, I just tried ussoc trunk + sd trunk, and it works fine. I'm seeing sd creating locally some folders I've created on the web.
<nessita> alecu: oh
<nessita> I mean, yey for you :-)
<dobey> hrmm
<alecu> nessita, it's a bugger we can't reproduce this on my vm
<dobey> should probably try to get some releases out this week
<nessita> alecu: can you please confirm revno for each project? (ussoc and u1client)
<ralsina> nessita, alecu,mandel: while I was on the call, I just did about 70% of the functional bits of a bitrock-based installer. Not very important but I think it's good news
<alecu> ralsina, sounds like a very interesting call!
<nessita> lol
<nessita> ralsina: I was about to mention, I hope you did not get relocated to Tulsa :-P
<ralsina> nessita: not yet!
<alecu> nessita, ussoc revno 734; u1-client revno 1051
<ralsina> I always wanted to see tulsa since I saw a Jerry Lewis movie that takes place there
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I was paraphrasing Chandler from Friends
<ralsina> Oh, missed that one
<nessita> seems like the generation difference popped up :P
<ralsina> I am too young for friends, yes
 * ralsina is 2 years younger than Jennifer Aniston, too
<fagan> Friends started when I was like 10
<nessita> ralsina: Chandler was in this meeting where he was not paying attention, and he was pinged about "do you agree", and he said yes, and then he realized the question was "do you agree to move to Tulsa"
<ralsina> hahaha
<fagan> or not it was 2004 apparently
<nessita> ralsina: and then Monica went crazy on him, of course
<fagan> or 1994
<fagan> I was 6
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> Thats a weird one I didnt think I was that young when friends started
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, is the call at 6PM spain (1PM argentina) ok?
<nessita> ralsina: I would like a bit earlier to have l;unch, but if that's the time where mandel can be here, +1
<fagan> ralsina: so did you see my pastebin? I did the -Z and its still giving out
<ralsina> that's mandel's proposal
<ralsina> fagan, no I didn't. URL?
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<nessita> ralsina: I'll update the calendar
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642647
<fagan> Looks like something weird is going on
<fagan> Its saying module oauth.oauth which doesnt look right
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mandel, Chipaca: event for meeting updated in calendar
<ralsina> nessita: cool. thx
<ralsina> fagan: sorry,I may have been giving you the wrong option. Use --always-unzip (and delete the egg and .pth files first)
<nessita> Chipaca: did you installed any bundle, by any chance, in the VM? syncdaemon will not start in any port I try
<fagan> ralsina: cool will do
<Chipaca> nessita: no, i didn't install a bundle. I ran the bundle maker, but I don't think that installs anything.
<Chipaca> ralsina: right?
<alecu> nessita, so, do you have those same revisions as I pasted above?
<ralsina> doesn't install anything
<nessita> alecu: yes, those exact one, no local changes
<nessita> I'll reboot again
<nessita> Chipaca: if I turn the VM off, I loose nothing, right? you can turn it on after that?
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: remember to please review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-tcp-activation/+merge/67584
<nessita> alecu: yes, I'm waiting for the bundle. Can you please hand me one? (from that branch, those given by ralsina yesteday were from trunk)
<ralsina> nessita: I sent the email on how to build bundles from any branch in 5 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: I don't want to build it locally to stop "dirtying" this VM, since I need to move on with the test
<nessita> I very much prefer a bundle made
<ralsina> nessita: it doesn't touch anything outside the folder where you run it
<ralsina> but be my guest: http://ubuntuone.com/p/144l/
<ralsina> that has alecu
<ralsina> that has alecu's sso activation branch. If you need any other branches merged, tell me and I'll build it for you
<nessita> ralsina: I beg to differ in the sense that since today I can't start syncdaemon... it may not be related, but so far I don't know
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! no other branch needed for now
<Chipaca> nessita: let me double-check
<Chipaca> 23502 pts/2    Sl+  263:11 kvm -monitor stdio -m 1500 -vnc :1 win7_001.img
<nessita> Chipaca: not sure what that means
<Chipaca> nessita: i.e., not in snapshot mode, so you can power off and changes will keep
<fagan> ralsina: ok tried 2 things tried oauth and lazr.restfulclient since both are mentioned in the traceback but still not working. Here is the traceback http://paste.ubuntu.com/642670
<Chipaca> nessita: compare with :2,
<Chipaca>  1326 pts/1    Sl+  112:03 kvm -monitor stdio -m 1500 -snapshot -vnc :2 win7_base.img
<ralsina> fagan: if you start python and say "import oauth" what happens?
<fagan> ralsina: imports fine
<ralsina> fagan: print oauth?
<fagan> prints out the path to oauth in site_packages
<ralsina> fagan: usually, when I ask you to try something I want to know what the computer says, and not your version :-)
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok I was just saving time ill pastebin
<ralsina> fagan: it's just a line, paste here directly
<fagan> ralsina: its in the vm so cant paste into irc from there. http://paste.ubuntu.com/642677
<ralsina> fagan: is that .egg a file or a folder?
<fagan> ralsina: its a folder
<ralsina> fagan: ok,take the oauth folder that's inside the egg, move itto site-packages, and remove the egg and  the pth files
<fagan> ok cool
<fagan> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642680
<ralsina> fagan: that's good. Rerun the script
<fagan> so still the same error
<ralsina> that's not an error
<ralsina> oh, the top part
<ralsina> try "import oauth.oauth"
<fagan> ralsina: I just mean its still the same error even though I moved it
<fagan> ralsina: ok trying
<fagan> ralsina: ok that import worked
<fagan> this is really weird
<ralsina> fagan: then I have no idea
<fagan> ralsina: would it have anything to do with the fact that its running from the .exe
<fagan> like is it working with the same setup from your end
<dobey> fagan: oauth.oauth != oauth
<fagan> dobey: well I tried both and both work
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that was just a test I was telling him to try
<fagan> Its just when I run from the .exe it doesnt seem to work
<ralsina> fagan,could you add "oauth" in the includes list of the script and rerun?
<dobey> fagan: is site-packages in sys.path in the exe case?
<ralsina> dobey: no it's not
<dobey> well, then there's your answer
<ralsina> dobey: I  completely stupided out for a while.
<ralsina> But I figured it out 2 seconds before you asked about sys.path ;-)
<dobey> heh
<fagan> hah
 * fagan was thinking down similar lines but knows nothing about exes so wouldnt have been able to give any closer than its the exes fault 
<fagan> ralsina: yeah adding the import fixed it now im getting simplejson missing
<fagan> so it definitely was the path
<ralsina> fagan: do you have simplejson installed? is it an egg? you know the drill ;-)
<fagan> yeah
<alecu> fagan, you should start by removing *every egg* and installing those with easy_install -Z
<fagan> alecu: yeah working on it
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: I downloded the latest bundle you pointed to me, not sure what to do with it. Is an .exe, shall I double click on it? if so, how can I use it to test alecu's  branch?
<ralsina> oh, damn
<ralsina> ok, that's actually the installer. If you open it, it will copy the files into c:\program files\ubuntuone-1.6\dist
<ralsina> other than that it's the same thing as the bundle
<nessita> ralsina: you gave this to Chipaca was well?
<nessita> as*
<ralsina> nessita: not yet
<ralsina> My hope for today is having tcp activation, the b mode branch and (I can always hope) styling bits on u1cp
<ralsina> but now I can build this inabout 10 minutes from whatever branch (either bundle or installer). It takes much lnger to actually upload them though :-(
<nessita> alecu: can you please please pretty please build the bundles I need to test your branch? :-)
<nessita> I want to finish this review...
<ralsina> sigh
<alecu> nessita, I was hoping that ralsina's bundles would work. But let me try building it myself.
<ralsina> alecu: this error would mean syncdaemon is not finding sso, right?
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/49636/
<nessita> alecu: thanks, what roberto gave is an installer, not the bundles, that's why
<ralsina> well, since my bundles are the bundles we are going to be using, yes, they should work, or if they don't I want to know :-(
<alecu> nessita, but the installer installs the bundle
<ralsina> nessita: installit, it's like a zip that places them elsewhere
<ralsina> you can the uninstall them if you want, too
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: I need to do several other tests and I can't afford having syncdaemon not starting again
<ralsina> whatever
<nessita> ralsina: I prefer to not test that part, yet
<nessita> ralsina: I need to take some screenshots for cheepaca since 10am and I can't becasue syncdaemon will not start
<ralsina> nessita: did you reboot?
<alecu> ralsina, would you mind pasting it into pastebin.ubuntu.com? pastebin.canonical.com says "You do not currently have access to the pastebin." :-/
<nessita> so no, I will not install anything just now, sorry
<nessita> ralsina: several times, I just now got it working
<ralsina> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642694/
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: I *want* to review alecu's branch but I don't want to messed up with the env so I can't do my own tasks...
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok,if my bundles break your env I can't help you, so it is what it is
<alecu> ralsina, that does not sound like it can't find the .exe
<alecu> ralsina, can you look in the sso logs in xdg?
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<ralsina> alecu, remember the place where the logs were? I remember Temporary Internet Files but not the start
<nessita> ralsina: that means that there is not credentials for Ubuntu One in your system
<alecu> ralsina, also, when you are about to run ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe, open the task manager and take a look to see if the sso .exe is ran.
<nessita> ralsina: basically, syncdaemon queried sso and it answered 'CredentialsNotFound', and syncdaemon does not handle that
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will check credentials then
<alecu> nessita, but what about the part that goes: "The system cannot find the file specified"
<alecu> ?
<dobey> nessita: i thought it was supposed to request credentials in that case (ie, pop up sso dialog)?
<alecu> dobey, not if you are using the "find_credentials" method as opposed to the "register" or "login" one.
<ralsina> I get the same error if I start the windows-sso-client and then try to get credentials using show_gui
<dobey> temp: 86F, feels like: 100F
<dobey> meh
<dobey> alecu: true
<dobey> alecu: but if you do u1sdtool -c, it will pop up the dialog (at least, it does on linux)
<ralsina> alecu: trying to get credentials I get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642699/
<alecu> ralsina, that sounds like the registry keys are not there yet.
<ralsina> alecu: they are
<alecu> but let me check.
<alecu> ralsina, no they are not :-)
<ralsina> in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ubuntu One
<ralsina> key called path-ubuntu-sso-client containing C:\Users\ROBERTO\canonical\bundlemaker\dist\windows-ubuntu-sso-login.exe
<ralsina> and dir that shows me the exe
<alecu> ralsina, then it's not getting them somehow. Let's try from a python prompt.
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> dobey: not if you didn't request "-c"
<alecu> ralsina, from _winreg import HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, OpenKey, QueryValueEx
<alecu> ralsina, U1_REG_PATH = r'Software\Ubuntu One'
<dobey> nessita: sure
<alecu> ralsina, key = OpenKey(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, U1_REG_PATH)
<alecu> ralsina, SSO_SERVICE_NAME = "ubuntu-sso-client"
<alecu> ralsina, value, registry_type = QueryValueEx(key, "path-" + service_name)
<ralsina> WindowsError: [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified
<dobey> nessita: in autoconnect it doesn't, right. i remember having the discussion about how to make that work :)
<ralsina> alecu: after OpenKey: ^
<alecu> ralsina, in the "key = ..." line?
<alecu> ok
<nessita> dobey: :-)
<dobey> ok, i will get some lunch now. and then spend most the rest of the day pondering how to make the shim thing work in ubuntu, unfortunately without the help of any chimay. :)
<dobey> bbiab
<alecu> ralsina, it works fine here :-(
<ralsina> alecu, ok, I'll try to debug it a bit
<nessita> ralsina: you sure you have the correct key in the correct place? can you please take an screenshot of the registry?
<ralsina> nessita: this is the key, copied from the rmb f the key itself: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Ubuntu One
<nessita> ralsina: with the space? can that break things? <- alecu (I know nothing about keys)
<ralsina> and here is a screenshot: http://screencast.com/t/72hUFBQEhzNO
<alecu> nessita, space is fine
<nessita> ok, I was just trying to think out of the box
<alecu> ralsina, the screenshot looks fine. Can you try using python to open a sibling registry key?
<alecu> ralsina, like say "SAMSUNG"
<alecu> ralsina, or even the parent.
<ralsina> alecu: was trying just that and it fails the same way. Will try Software now
<ralsina> software works
<alecu> ralsina, software\software?
<ralsina> alecu: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software
<nessita> does the registry need to be "opened" before accessing it?
<alecu> nessita, http://docs.python.org/library/_winreg.html
<alecu> nessita, you first open a key, then read values from that key.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I had a similar issue to ralsina while trying to *write* to the system registry.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: but I have no issue reading from it.
<ralsina> alecu: I am iterating over "software" to see what's there
<ralsina> and indeed, regardlessof what regedit tells me, it's not there. Weeeeeird
<nessita> alecu: ok. Question in a different direction, can you think of any reason why when querying the our rest api using our rest client I get the error code 1? (SOUP_STATUS_CANCELLED from http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/libsoup-2.4-soup-status.html#SoupKnownStatusCode)
<alecu> ralsina, are you on 64 bits?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: but the exes are 32
<alecu> ralsina, that's the only major difference
<ralsina> alecu: got it!
<ralsina> alecu: if the exes are 32, and the system is 64, then the code you gave melooks in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node
<ralsina> not in SOFTWARE
<alecu> ralsina, doh!
<ralsina> So, we need to add the keys in both places
<nessita> ralsina: shouldn't we add the key in the place according to the build we're doing?
<alecu> ralsina, probably if the installer is 32 bits it will automatically write the value there.
<alecu> ralsina, I believe this happened because we are doing it "by hand"
<ralsina> alecu: yes, the problem is the manual part
<alecu> nessita, how are you getting the SOUP_STATUS_CANCELLED ?
<nessita> alecu: just by running the control panel in windows, having ussoc and syncdaemon started by hand
<nessita> (and the control panel started by hand as well)
<ralsina> alecu: YES! it works :-)
<alecu> woohoo!
<ralsina> Works for both get_credentials.exe and ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe
<ralsina> So +1 from me :-)
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<alecu> nessita, I'm uploading the bundle. it's a 11Mb file compressed with 7zip for windows. You may want to install that while my file uploads.
<nessita> alecu: already in the system :-)
<alecu> cool
<alecu> nessita, (11Mb) http://ubuntuone.com/p/145k/
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: activation for syncdaemontool: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/use-tcp-activation/+merge/67723
<alecu> nessita, I'll make a bundle out of this other one.
<ralsina> alecu: on it!
<ralsina> Sonow control panel should start syncdaemon, is that it?
<alecu> ralsina, right. Make sure that control panel has this branch on the PYTHONPATH
<alecu> ralsina, the major issue now is that if you stop control panel, a bug prevents it from connecting again to sso and sd.
<alecu> ralsina, so if you stop control panel you have to kill both .exes before starting it again.
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<ralsina> btw, alecu, nessita, mumble in 2'
<alecu> ralsina, it's bug #806539
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806539 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Cleanup API to connect to services (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806539
<nessita> yes!
<alecu> ralsina, I'll work on it as soon as I make a new bundle for nessita.
<alecu> mumble or skype?
<ralsina> alecu: control panel starts syncdaemon but then it fails because of the missing config parameters
<nessita> alecu: mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, add the full paths to both config files after the .exe in the registry value.
<alecu> ralsina, my registry says "E:\ubuntuone-client\review_fix_807026\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe E:\ubuntuone-client\review_fix_807026\data\syncdaemon.conf E:\ubuntuone-client\review_fix_807026\data\logging.conf"
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> alecu: yay, it works too!
<alecu> ralsina, yays!
<dobey> man, for a heat advisory, it wasn't too bad outside
<nessita> beuno-lunch: hi there, is this known? http://ubuntuone.com/p/1462/
<dobey> ah css
<afeijo> my U1 isnt working, how can I fix it? I'm googling about it without luck. It say I have no internet connection
<beuno> nessita, vaguely known I think
<nessita> beuno: shall I report?
<beuno> nessita, please do
<dobey> afeijo: what version of ubuntu?
<afeijo> 10.10
<dobey> afeijo: are you using something other than networkmanager to configure your network?
<afeijo> no, and it's all automatic
<dobey> afeijo: and where are you seeing that error message?
<afeijo> dobey, nautilus, at my Downloads or Documents folder, I cannot enable the checkbox to sync those folders
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> rye, joshuahoover, duanedesign: ^^ ever seen/heard of this?
<rye> afeijo, could you please run a few commands in the terminal and paste the output to https://paste.ubuntu.com and then give us a link?
<dobey> afeijo: can you paste the output of running "u1sdtool -s" in terminal?
<dobey> heh
<rye> OTOH it is weird, i don't recall any network-oriented messages in the plugin itself
<dobey> rye: there is one, i just checked the code
<rye> dobey, ooh
<afeijo> rye, sure, anything
<dobey> rye: but it only appears if syncdaemon doesn't have network (it asks syncdaemon about its status)
<rye> afeijo, ok, then the output of u1sdtool -s (u-ONE-sdtool)
<afeijo> I started to use U1 not long ago, all ok in my other machines (notebooks, desktops), just this one I configured now and that happened
 * rye almost said "capital one"
<dobey> rye: what's in your wallet?
<afeijo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642771/
<rye> oh come on, even this $something One is taken already
<rye> afeijo, ok, it looks like syncdaemon is not connected, could you please open ubuntuone-preferences (MeMenu->Preferences or System/Preferences/Ubuntu One) and go to devices tab, is there a "Connect" button?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> rye: MeMenu->Ubuntu One, there isn't a "Preferences" item there :)
<afeijo> rye nailed it :)
<afeijo> simple solution! Thanks rye
<dobey> well, it's still weird that it said no network
<rye> afeijo, hm, how many files do you have in Ubuntu One folders?
<afeijo> 5% of the 2gb storage
<rye> afeijo, and file number count, rough estimation?
<afeijo> under 30
<nessita> beuno: already reported! bug #701618
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 701618 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/701618 is private
<beuno> nessita, thanks for chasing it
<nessita> :-)
<afeijo> gotta go! thanks mates
<nessita> who gave mate to afeijo?
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> alecu: stupid question, maybe, but why are we using the registry to find the exes instead of just using __file__ and assuming they are all in the same folder?
<karni> nessita: Hiiii!!! :)
<nessita> OH NO
 * nessita runs
<karni> nessita: My favourite desktop developer =D
<nessita> :_P
<karni> \o\
<nessita> karni: shoot
<karni> karni \o\             ... nessita \o\
<ralsina> karni: you look damned suspicious doing that :-)
<karni> hahah
<karni> nessita: Any thoughts on why authenticating the user *after* he/she validates the e-mail would be a bad idea?
<karni> nessita: I'm having issues with authenticate() call (that gets oauth tokens) on staging (new code)
<nessita> karni: can you translate that question using sso method names, to be sure what you mean?
<karni> nessita: yes
<karni> nessita: we call register
<karni> nessita: *then* we wait till the user validates the email (new staging provides a link that, once clicked, will tell SSO to validate_email of that user)
<nessita> karni: hum... no
<karni> nessita: *after* that (assume we know when this happened), we authenticate() - so we get oauth tokens
<nessita> karni: wait
<nessita> karni: sso provide a email_token that you use to validate the email, no?
<karni> nessita: yes, correct
<karni> nessita: let's move to PM
<nessita> alecu-lunch: ping
<nessita> alecu-lunch: so, I downloaded your bundle and un7zipped it. I have the windows-ubuntu-sso-login.exe but there is no ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe
<alecu> nessita, pong
<alecu> nessita, it's only ussoc
<alecu> nessita, point the PYTHONPATH on syncdaemon trunk to your checkout of my branch
<alecu> nessita, and point the registry at the exe in the bundle
<alecu> nessita, and run syncdaemon from that branch.
<alecu> nessita, and it should start the .exe
<alecu> nessita, the same thing with control panel; point PYTHONPATH to the checkout of the sso branch, and start control panel.
<nessita> perfect!!!!
<alecu>  nessita, and it should start the .exe as well.
<alecu> nessita, I'm bundling and uploading syncdaemon so you can review the second branch.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> ralsina, btw: what's the status of the fixes in this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_807026
<alecu> ralsina, is it superseded by your new "all in one" bundler script?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I should kill those
<ralsina> the all-in-one is actually smaller than each of those :-)
<ralsina> in lines of code to make it work I mean. The bundle is quite large
<alecu> ralsina, how much? my sso and u1client bundles are about 11mb when 7zipped
<ralsina> alecu: those probably lack Webkit
<ralsina> And the installer adds a couple of megs. With lzma compression, what 7zip uses, it's about 19MB
<alecu> ralsina, yeah, sounds a bit on the 'big' side.
<ralsina> alecu: there's probably stuff to trim, but that's not getting done today :-)
<alecu> ralsina, we could probably manually strip a dll here and there when we are done.
<alecu> exactly.
<alecu> ralsina, so, did you ended up approving this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-tcp-activation/+merge/67584
<alecu> ralsina, and were you able to review the other one? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/use-tcp-activation/+merge/67723
<ralsina> I got logged out of launchpad!
<alecu> ralsina, something like that happened to me today on the canonical pastebin!
<alecu> ralsina, I ended up deleting the pastebin cookie.
<ralsina> Talking about that, I am trying to use the regkeys set by the installer, and run into this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642812/
<ralsina> the KEY is a repr of what get_activation_cmdline is returning
<alecu> ralsina, that sounds like popen not knowing how to escape spaces
<ralsina> alecu: exactly
<alecu> ralsina, I'll look into that.
<ralsina> alecu: worse, it's cnfigglue
<alecu> ralsina, also, beware the path in that pastebin
<alecu> C:\\Program Files (x86)/ubuntuone-1.6\\dist\\windows-ubuntu-sso-login.exe
<ralsina> Yes, there is a funky / \ thing I am fixing
<alecu> right
<alecu> ralsina, ok, if it's a configglue issue we may suggest installing in a path with no spaces in it for the time being, and I better get to work on the signals issue that's preventing control panel from starting twice.
<alecu> ralsina, hmm
<ralsina> alecu: I'lltake a look at that if you want
<nessita> alecu: I'm having the same error as ralsina, and I'm running a win 7 32 bits using your 32 bits bundle
<nessita> "The system can not find the file specified". I will try the commnad line tets
<nessita> test*
<alecu> nessita, did you install it in a directory with a space in it?
<nessita> alecu: space as in hard drive space?
<alecu> nessita, no, "*a* space" in the filename.
<alecu> nessita, also: can you paste the whole message? Windows is telling "no such file or directory" even for registry keys :P
<nessita> alecu: yes, "Ubuntu One" exactly
<nessita> sure I can!
<alecu> nessita, then please use a path with no spaces for the time being.
<nessita> wait
<ralsina> I think it's just escaping the " "s in the path passed to configglue for the config files of syncdaemon
<alecu> nessita, not only the folder name, but the folder names of all parent folders should not contain a space.
<nessita> alecu: the path in the disk has no space. The key "path" does
<alecu> nessita, oh, that's fine. Only spaces in filesystem paths are troublesome
<nessita> alecu: the error is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642816/
<nessita> alecu: that path I'm using is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642815
<alecu> ralsina, so, probably configglue issue is "python does not know how to parse windows escaped command lines" or something like that.
<alecu> nessita, the path is fine.
<ralsina> alecu: or noone ever tried having a confflue config file in a path with spaces, or who knows. I'll check and do a workaround branch
 * alecu is annoyed.
<nessita> alecu: the registry is http://ubuntuone.com/p/148j/
<alecu> nessita, the thing is that NoAccessToken is masking the real error.
<alecu> nessita, would you mind looking for the real error in the sso log in xdg?
<nessita> alecu: we can certainly log the real error
<nessita> alecu: not at all, on it
<nessita> alecu: wait! I see a typo
<nessita> in the registry entry
<alecu> nessita, well, we are logging the error, but it's not being logged to stdout, so that's what's annoying me.
<alecu> nessita, I think that if we set DEBUG=True, then all loggers should be outputting to stdout, or stderr or something like that.
<nessita> alecu: I agree, most of our products are, except for syncdaemon
<alecu> I certainly don't know enough about our logging infrastructure, but if I did I would go ahead and change it :-)
<alecu> nessita, well, ussoc is not doing that properly. Some errors from ussoc are being thrown to stdout; some other errors are only being logged to the .log file.
<nessita> alecu: is working!!! (once I fixed the silly typo)
<alecu> oh, cool!
<nessita> alecu: YEAH
<nessita> alecu: approving, and moving to the next branch when you publish the budle
<alecu> nessita, what was the issue?
<nessita> bundle
<nessita> alecu: a typo, stupid me, see the registry screnshot http://ubuntuone.com/p/148j/
<nessita> 'path-ubuntu-ssoc-client'
<nessita> vs
<nessita> 'path-ubuntu-sso-client'
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> alecu: let me know when I can test the other branch
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> why is there a pylintrc in ubuntu-sso-client trunk?
<ralsina> alecu, I am approving the branches, I will debug the "space" problem after that
<alecu> ralsina, great, thanks./
<ralsina> +1 on both
<nessita> dobey: I think we're running pylint directly in windows since we can't ignore files using u1lint
<dobey> nessita: the .bat file runs u1lint
<nessita> dobey: then I don't know :-)
<dobey> and the ignore= line is commented out in the pylintrc :)
<nessita> dobey: no, we found out is not
<nessita> dobey: is what we do in the control panel
<dobey> i don't understand that "we found out is not" comment
<nessita> dobey: ralsina and I were trying that and the ignore option is used, at least when using it from the command line
<dobey> nessita: i'm not syaing ignoring doesn't work in pylint. i'm saying in sso trunk, the ignore line in the pylintrc has a # at the beginning of it :)
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> sorry, I misread
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-styling/+merge/67746
<nessita> ralsina: if you approve, I already aproved, and we can land ASAP
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<ralsina> nessita: the property that is being set in line 25 of the diff should not be set
<ralsina> if it's not set it uses the default, which is a better idea
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll remove that (no idea why DiegoSarmentero added that)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: any comment? ^ (see https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/ui-styling/+merge/67746)
<ralsina> nessita: it happens by just clicking n the font property in designer :-(
<nessita> argh
<nessita> ralsina: Pushed up to revision 186.
<nessita> ralsina: shall I remove the same prop in diff line 397?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, every appearance of Ms Dlg
<ralsina> There is only another one in a HTML fragment that I assume is overwritten by code
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, reading...
<nessita> ralsina: what about the "font-family:'MS Shell Dlg 2'" in dff line 272?
<nessita> can we remove the whole html there?
<ralsina> that's the HTML one. You are setting the text of that widget in line 1473 so I suppose yes
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, that line is a remaining when i was testing the qss styles in qt designer
<nessita> ok, removing that (I like removing that!!!!)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: on future branches, be sure you remove those :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yes, sorry!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, about the font
<nessita> is OK!
<nessita> :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i'm setting the font for all the widgets in the application through code... it is not using ms shell dlg, that's the value by default
<DiegoSarmentero> but as soon as the application start the font is loaded from resources
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: Pushed up to revision 187.
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: but if you use it on say, linux, it's going to look like hell :-)
<ralsina> because the qss is not loading
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, you are right!
<nessita> it looks like hell indeed, and it looks much better after removing that
<ralsina> nessita: :-D
<nessita> ralsina: grox
<ralsina> nessita, now it looks, say, 60% hell? ;-)
<nessita> yeah!
<nessita> let me share a screenshot to both
<nessita> ralsina, DiegoSarmentero: http://ubuntuone.com/p/149C/
<ralsina> alecu, I asked this before and don't think you answered: alecu: stupid question, maybe, but why are we using the registry to find the exes instead of just using __file__ and assuming they are all in the same folder?
<ralsina> alecu: or, if you did, I missed it
<ralsina> nessita: indeed 60% hell
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ralsina ...nassty... :S
<ralsina> itlooks like two wrong paddings and an ugly border :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I did not read it, sorry. So, now that you've bundled them all together, it makes sense!
<ralsina> alecu: anyway, it works so no need to do it, I was mostly curious
<alecu> ralsina, so, is your .msi setting the registry also?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, it is
<ralsina> it has that wrongslash, though
<alecu> ralsina, ok. Well... perhaps we can file a bug about this, and fix it some other time :P
<ralsina> but it works, except that on windows, you *always* install on paths with a space in them
<alecu> ralsina, right :-)
<alecu> ralsina, but we can specify that you can't for the designers that will be trying this tomorrow :-)
<ralsina> alecu: I spent 40 minutes getting rid of bitrock installer pages, I amnot bringing them back ;-)
<alecu> hhahahahahaahahaahahahaha
<ralsina> right now it's a progress bar => the wizard
<alecu> ralsina, but there's no way to specify the path?
<ralsina> yes, I could hardcode it
<ralsina> nessita, DiegoSarmentero: the code looks ok to me now, and it sure looks pretty. BUT I am not getting any syncdaemon data in u1cp, for unrelated reasons I assume, soI have not looked at everything
<ralsina> alecu: I think the fix for the spaces is simple though
<nessita> ralsina: I'm just testing it IRL. and it works just fine
<nessita> ralsina: actually, the screenshots are from the original branch of DiegoSarmentero
<ralsina> nessita: I am probably not starting it right and/or have crap from the 200 runs I did :-)
<nessita> maybe
<ralsina> nessita: of different branches, bundles, etc
<nessita> ralsina: is your syncdaemon failing with CannotListenError?
<ralsina> I get "actively refused connection from syncdaemon", which I know works in trunk and with alecu's branch
<ralsina> No, syncdaemon starts just fine
<nessita> how are you starting the control panel?
<nessita> what pythonpath are you using?
<ralsina> nessita: none, it's a bundle
<nessita> ralsina: you created a bundle from this branch?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm confused
<ralsina> nessita: sure, it takes 2 minutes :-)
<nessita> ralsina: but syncdaemon does not get activated
<ralsina> And I don't want to apprve it if say, the qss doesn't load from a bundle
<ralsina> nessita: I started sso and syncdaemon manually, then u1cp
<nessita> ralsina: but that would be another issue, not specific to styling, I think. I guess we can make a bug and you can give us a hand fixing that
<nessita> since you may know where the qss needs to go?
<ralsina> nessita: it loads just fine
<nessita> oh, great then
<ralsina> so +1
<ralsina> And after this one is merged along with the activation branches, and I fix the "space in syncdaemon's path" problem, the bundlefor design  is a go, I think
<alecu> nessita, the bundle for u1-client: http://ubuntuone.com/p/149H/
<nessita> alecu: downloading....
<alecu> nessita, I've verified that it works fine here, synchronizing folders created on the web.
<alecu> nessita, it's not working fine the other way (folders created locally are not created on the web)... but I won't rule out some problem on my vm.
<nessita> alecu: and you must know syncdaemon can't create UDF
<nessita> alecu: if you look at the logs, you will see VM_UDF_CREATE_ERROR : Invalid path, not in home (or similar)
<nessita> alecu: you can +1 this bug #806700
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806700 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: can't create UDFs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806700
<alecu> nessita, I have not tested that. I'm using a new u1 user for this tests, with only a few folders.
<nessita> alecu: ah, you mean folder as in folder, not as in UDF?
<alecu> let's see.
<alecu> nessita, folder as in folder, yes :-)
<nessita> ah!
<nessita> then, please look at the logs, is important to detect if we have a new bug
<nessita> they are located in the xdg folder, if you updated your xdg installation from the junk branch
<ralsina> nessita: want me to set your branch to approved?
<nessita> yes please!
<alecu> nessita, exceptions.KeyError: 'Unhandled Event in INotify: <Event dir=True mask=0x40000020 maskname=IN_OPEN|IN_ISDIR name=jose path=. pathname=\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\user7\\Ubuntu One\\jose wd=0 >'
<alecu> and
<alecu> WindowsError: [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified: u'\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\user7\\Ubuntu One\\jose\\la puso'
<nessita> alecu: the first error is harmless and as far as I know is old... is you trunk up to date?
<alecu> (btw: "josé la pusó" is one of the greatest hits of the ranking musical de Todo por dos pesos)
<alecu> nessita, yes, updated a few times today.
<alecu> let me paste the whole log
<nessita> please
<alecu> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642855/
<alecu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-KYLGeX2qo
<alecu> ^ josé la pusó.
<alecu> "y a los de la pizzería también se la pusoooo"...
<ralsina> nessita: I am getting an exception on webclient in control panel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642859/
<nessita> alecu: so, activation will not work from the U1cp to syncdaemon since it can't find the logiign
<nessita> logging files*
<nessita> ralsina: that error occurs when you have no credentials for U1 in the system, or ussoc did not reply
<alecu> nessita, you mean the "config files" ?
<nessita> alecu: yes, sorry :-)
<ralsina> probably the "second cnnection to ussoc fails" then
<nessita> alecu: what is the folder name of the folder that syncdaemon did not upload?
<nessita> alecu: "la puso" is the dir that was created in the cloud and was replicated, right?
<alecu> nessita, right.
<nessita> alecu: in the log there is no other file being created locally, so perhaps we missed the notification?
<nessita> what was the name?
<alecu> nessita, the folder name was "~/Ubuntu One/garombila", but it was probably created while a previous run sync-daemon
<alecu> nessita, let me try again.
<nessita> alecu: great
<nessita> alecu: any fixes for the config files error I'm having?
<alecu> nessita, you should add the whole path to both config files after the whole path to syncdaemon in the command line in the registry.
<alecu> nessita, for instance, my registry says "E:\ubuntuone-client\review_fix_807026\dist\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe E:\ubuntuone-client\review_fix_807026\data\syncdaemon.conf E:\ubuntuone-client\review_fix_807026\data\logging.conf"
<nessita> ah, I see
<nessita> alecu: but in the future we will use the user's config, right?
<nessita> not the global one
<alecu> nessita, don't know what the solution for this will be, but we'll surely use the users config.
<alecu> nessita, but perhaps reading the system configs before reading the users config.
<alecu> nessita, afaik configglue can do "config files override"
<nessita> ah, makes sense
<alecu> nessita, so we'll need to add the user config file from the ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe before passing them to configglue.
<alecu> nessita, because the command line in the registry will be the same for all users.
<nessita> ah...
<nessita> bú
<alecu> nessita, in fact, as roberto pointed out, all .exes will be on the same folder, so we should probably skip the registry and just use __file__.
<alecu> nessita, and if we do that for Popen, we can do it to get the system config files for configglue.
<alecu> but anyway, fixing that is a "wishlist"
<nessita> alecu: the .confs are not in the bundle?
<ralsina> alecu: this is the argv syncdaemon is getting when it's activated: ARGV: ['C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\canonical\\bundlemaker\\dist 1\\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe', 'C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\canonical\\bundlemaker\\dist', '1\\syncdaemon.conf', 'C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\canonical\\bundlemaker\\dist', '1\\logging.conf']
<ralsina> (there is a "dist 1" folder there)
<alecu> ralsina, just like I suspected.
<ralsina> alecu: solution, add quotes to the arguments on the registry
<alecu> ralsina, makes absolute sense.
<nessita> alecu: the .confs are not in the bundle on purpose?
<dobey> 3m************* Module ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.main.windows[0m
<dobey> [1;31mE1101[0m: 55:main: [1;31mModule 'twisted.internet.reactor' has no 'stop' member[0m
<alecu> ralsina, I'm trying a test.py that only contains "import sys; print repr(sys.argv)" and it seems that python for windows can understand args with "
<dobey> :(
<nessita> dobey: where's that? my branch?
<ralsina> alecu, yes, adding "" fixed it when done mannually, I am now testing if I can convince bitrock to do it
<alecu> nessita, probably I used an out of date branch to make the bundle; I'm sure ralsina is including the .confs in the bundles by now.
<dobey> nessita: trunk, on oneiric
<nessita> great
<nessita> dobey: oh, ugly :-(
<dobey> nessita: yeah, it was fine on narwhal
<ralsina> nessita: they are in ubuntuone-client/data/syncdaemon.conf and ubuntuone-client/data/logging.conf.in (needsediting)
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, in trunk
<dobey> wish we could just switch everything over to pyflakes right now
<nessita> ralsina: but I was pointing this out so the bundle have them
<ralsina> nessita: the installer even installs them
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: your branch landed!!! congrats :-)
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<nessita> oh, Diego just left
<nessita> what a party pooper :-P
<alecu> nessita, somehow all folders I created locally have now been created on the server.... so not sure about that bug anymore.
<ralsina> nessita: could you review alecu's other tcp activation branch? If we land that, it has been a very productive day
<ralsina> nessita: unless you are trying that, in which case, sorry for being impatient :-)
<alecu> ralsina, she is reviewing it right now
<alecu> ralsina, impatient :-)
<nessita> ralsina: i'm on that exactly
<nessita> ralsina: still can't make to set the conf files right
<nessita> ah, silly typo!
 * nessita fixes
<nessita> FIREWALL ALERT!
<nessita> ugh, uggly traceback now
<nessita> oh, I get traces to make marmalade
<nessita> alecu: but the activation worked! :-)
<alecu> nessita, :-)
<alecu> FIREWALL ALERT!
<nessita> oh my god, I need to file so many bug reports I don't know where to start
<alecu> nessita, please let me know more about that.
<nessita> alecu: I was prompted by the firewall dialog box saying that I needed to grant access to a program: Ubuntu One (or something like that)
<nessita> I clicked on "allow"
<nessita> and then it worked
<alecu> nessita, xp? seven? just installed? etc?
<nessita> alecu: win 7, installed weeks ago (since the meeting that cheepaca bought it)
<nessita> alecu: been running syncdaemon from trunk for ever, never got this firewall alert
<alecu> nessita, so, it's happening with the .exe that you "downloaded" from somewhere. Makes sense.
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita, in any case, try answering "for this session only" if if happens again.
<nessita> alecu: I already allowed it to be able to test it
<alecu> nessita, so we can try to see if it happens again when we install from the .msi
<nessita> I guess I can remove that exception from somewhere
<alecu> nessita, probably there's somewhere.
<nessita> alecu: you can go to:
<nessita> control panel -> windows firewall -> allowed programs
<nessita> I have 2 ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe tehre
<nessita> there*
<nessita> alecu: one for each time I ever ran a bundle for u1client
<ralsina> YES, the installer can activate things correctly now. I am going to take a few hours break and will build the bundle late tonight :-)
<alecu> nessita, how have you marked your connection? as "home or work" or "public network" ?
<alecu> nessita, (if it asked)
<nessita> alecu: the default, which now I see in that screen is "home/work"
<pmatulis> i'm trying to connect to the web ui and i'm being asked for credentials.  not sure if this is new since my upgrade to natty.  shouldn't it be using login.ubuntu.com SSO?
<dobey> pmatulis: i'm not sure i understand what you're doing. what url are you trying to open?
<pmatulis> dobey: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/
<nessita> pmatulis: you're logging in to edge, maybe you never logged in to that site?
<dobey> pmatulis: don't go to edge. right now.
<dobey> nessita: i don't think that's the case ;)
<alecu> uh! I need to pick up amelia from kinder.
<dobey> beuno: ^^
<alecu> And I'll call this a day.
<dobey> alecu: better hurry or she'll get angry :)
<alecu> see you guys tomorrow!
<nessita> dobey: ah! right
<beuno> pmatulis, we've blocked out edge
<beuno> you shouldn't be using edge  :)
<pmatulis> well i've been using that url for a while now.  what do i do?
<dobey> pmatulis: go to https://one.ubuntu.com/
<pmatulis> interesting.  i must be doing the same at work as well.  i notice bookmarks are gone
 * pmatulis is at home now
<beuno> pmatulis, so, bookmarks only work on edge
<beuno> it's never worked very well
<beuno> so it hasn't ever been released
<beuno> edge has been around for ages
<beuno> but we've re-purposed it for a while
<pmatulis> beuno: ok, thanks.  all seems well now
<pmatulis> beuno: i wonder how i got to using edge?
<beuno> pmatulis, we redirected canonical employees to edge for some time
<beuno> to help us test the latest and greatest
<pmatulis> beuno: that must have been it then
<nessita> ok, I'm off as well
<nessita> ok, I'm not off yet
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: your branch landed!!! congrats :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, thanks!! :D very happy to hear about that!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, and thanks for your patience! :P
<nessita> is ok :-)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: next time your branch will have much less issues, I'm sure
<nessita> ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yeah!
<DiegoSarmentero> jeje
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, was there a bug about ignoring paths in u1lint?
<nessita> dobey: not that I know of
<dobey> ok
 * dobey makes one to go along with his branch :)
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/lint-ignores/+merge/67758 :)
<nessita> dobey: yey
<nessita> dobey: shouldn't you be passing the ignores list to pylint itself?
<nessita> under:
<nessita>         # append the extra args to the start info
<nessita>         pylint_args.extend(['--output-format=parseable',
<nessita>             '--include-ids=yes'])
<dobey> nessita: no, we're passing list of files to pylint, so we just strip them from the list
<nessita> ah
 * nessita re reads the source code
<dobey> would be waste to pass the file as something to lint, and an --ignore option to not lint it
<dobey> also, pyflakes doesn't have an --ignore option, i don't think, and we need to support both
<nessita> dobey: I tried your changes with the control panel, and does not seems to work. Did you try it?
<nessita> dobey: try pylint --ignore ui ubuntuone/ vs u1lint --ignore ui ubuntuone/ pointing PATH to your branch
<dobey> nessita: u1lint does not take path arguments
<dobey> and run that where?
<nessita> inside control panel
<dobey> and what is "ui" ?
<nessita> also, u1lint is much slower
<nessita> dobey: a pattern, just like what pylint accepts
<dobey> u1lint doesn't accept patterns
<nessita> ...
<dobey> read the help :)
<dobey> path or file
<nessita> ok, retrying
<nessita> dobey: any idea why u1lint is much more slower than pylint? (2x, 3x maybe?)
<nessita> and using a relative path still don't work
<nessita> I tested
<nessita> ../../devtools/review_lint-ignores/bin/u1lint  --ignore ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/ui/
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> doh
<dobey> ok i see why that doesn't work
<dobey> will fix
<nessita> ack
<nessita> will review tomorrow again
<nessita> I need to EOD now
<dobey> yeah, me too
<dobey> cheers :)
<nessita> bye!
<adorilson> hi, dobey
#ubuntuone 2011-07-13
<dobey> adorilson: hi
<adorilson> Do you have fixed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/trunk/+bug/801938 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801938 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "Make command gets error: variable 'result' set but not used (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released]
<adorilson> I remember that you ask to me if I can do a merge proposed. alrigth?
<dobey> adorilson: yes
<dobey> adorilson: i made a proposal and attributed the fix to you
<dobey> anyway, time to finish the beer and get some sleep :)
<adorilson> dobey: ok.
<adorilson> time to sleep for me too
<adorilson> see you. o/
<ralsina> morning!
<fagan> brb just heading down to the shop for some supplies and ill grab some lunch too
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> morning duanedesign
 * fagan  back 
<fagan> morning duanedesign and karni
<karni> \o
<duanedesign> o/
<fagan> \o/
<fagan> ralsina: have you made a different version of that script to bundle the branches that looks at the site_packages
<fagan> Or do I just have to import everything thats missing and give the script back
 * fagan is just wondering am I testing or actually fixing it 
<fagan> ooh its working
<fagan> ralsina: ok its working fully now
<fagan> oh actually there is 1 think that I dont know about its looking for a module called configglue.inischema
<fagan> (for syncdaemon)
<fagan> oh its just config glue my bad
<fagan> Seems like there is something rotten in syncdaemon when you run it from the exe http://paste.ubuntu.com/643178
<fagan> ralsina: ^
<fagan> other than that everything is working fine
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> yo nessita
<nessita> hola fagan, how is it going?
<fagan> nessita: good good just got the py2exe thingy working
<fagan> other than for syncdaemon
<fagan> but isnt that borked still?
<fagan> I pastebinned the error just in case
<fagan> Other than that its a nice sunny day in ireland :)
<nessita> fagan: what's the pastebin?
<fagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643178
<fagan> Oh it might have something to do with the account not being set up either
<nessita> fagan: nopes
<nessita> fagan: you need to pass 2 arguments to syncdaemon
<nessita> fagan: the syncdaemon.conf and the logging.conf, you can grab both from ubuntuone-client/data
<fagan> nessita: ak ok I just ran it and was hoping just not to get an error about a module not found
<fagan> So thats cool then
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<fagan> nessita: he said morning must have went off for a bit
<ralsina> nessita: here now!
<nessita> ralsina: hi there!
<ralsina> nessita: took thekid to school frgot to say it
<ralsina> goodmorningfagan, nessita
<nessita> ralsina: I made a mistake in allhands and I submit only one goal (I clicked on the wrong button, I guess. That UI sucks)
<ralsina> he
<ralsina> nessita: you can't add any more?
<nessita> ralsina: can you do something to give them back to me so I expand?
<nessita> ralsina: no, I can't edit any more
<ralsina> nessita: no idea, but I can try!
<fagan> hey ralsina, got the thingy done what do I do now?
<ralsina> fagan: really? cool!
<ralsina> fagan: now, zip the dist folder and put it somewhere I can get it
<fagan> ralsina: cool ill put it on u1
<fagan> ralsina: you want the script too with the changes to the imports
<ralsina> fagan: what changes did you do?
<fagan> ralsina: well I added the missing imports to the py2exe path bit
<ralsina> which were...
<fagan> like oauth httplib2..etc
<fagan> simplejson
<ralsina> fagan: put that in a pastebin
<fagan> Will do
<ralsina> nessita: it seems I can add objectives for you
<ralsina> nessita: but I don't see how I can open them up for you again. Maybe if I reject them, but that's a bit scary :-)
<nessita> ralsina: can you send them back to me?
<ralsina> nessita: I can only reject, edit and add more
<nessita> let me ask in #hr
<nessita> ralsina: hr will fix this for me
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<fagan> ralsina: I pmed the paste
<ralsina> fagan: that one doesn'thaveyour additions. I remember you had to add oauth and it's not there
<ralsina> fagan, you added "import oauth"? I meant add them to the includes list! Please try again?
<ralsina> fagan, in fact, my instructions were "fagan,could you add "oauth" in the includes list of the script and rerun?"
<fagan> ralsina: I thought you said just add the import to the path bit so it would pull it in and its working.
<fagan> ralsina: so I just have to move it up to the top import list
<fagan> ?
<ralsina> No, I told you that,22 hours ago.
<ralsina> NO
<ralsina> Look for something that is a "includes list"
<fagan> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> Tip, it's a list called includes in line 200 and something ;-)
<ralsina> fagan, alecu, nessita, dobey, mandel, standup in 10'
<ralsina> And DiegoSarmentero of course
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, :P
<ralsina> (this once it was on purpose, I swear ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, jejeje
<fagan> ralsina: mandel isnt around is he on a swap or something?
<ralsina> fagan: no idea, I have no swap requests from him
<fagan> ralsina: weird
<ralsina> fagan: he is on shorter hours for the week, though
<fagan> ah maybe he will get in a while
<fagan> ralsina: ok added them to the includes bit
<fagan> ralsina: and its working
<ralsina> fagan: cool, generate the bundles, zip, upload and put the script in there as well
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<fagan> will do
<fagan> moi
<dobey_> hmm
<fagan> ralsina, nessita, DiegoSarmentero, dobey standup
<nessita> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * get ralsina's script working
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * upload the dist folder and script
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * no
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> alecu is not here?
<fagan> nessita: nope
<nessita> DONE: added tony fixes and landed DiegoSarmentero's branch for control panel styling, ran the whole u1client test suite in windows, took screenshots for the bosses, meetings, tcp-activtion reviews
<nessita> TODO: tweak control panel UI a bit more bug #809363, windows reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: DiegoSarmentero
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809363 in ubuntuone-control-panel "FileSyncStatus needs to be updated to the current design (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809363
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> Assets added to u1 windows installer. Improves in style. Tests added.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Apply new design from Lisette. Check and Improve tests. Review fonts and specs definition.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<ralsina> I assume BLOCKED: yes? :-)
<nessita> that blocked?
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> DONE: created windows installer (actual one) and sent to design and QA, reviews, calls. TODO: signed URLs, embedded webkit, review wizard styling, BLOCKED: no
<fagan> Wow very blocked
<ralsina> and dobey! :-)
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #809561 (mostly), thought about shim design
<dobey> λ TODO: start the shim
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809561 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Support ignoring paths in u1lint (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809561
<nessita> ralsina: did we got any feedback from design yet?
<ralsina> nessita: not a peep
<ralsina> nessita: they must be shocked by our brilliance I assume, and scared to say anything
<fagan> ralsina: obviously :)
<nessita> or they passed out :-/
<ralsina> yeah, or that
<ralsina> ok, comments that are not about DiegoSarmentero's strange disappearance?
<ralsina> Or mandel
<ralsina>  's strange disappearance ;-)
<fagan> ralsina: we are dropping like flies
 * fagan checks under his bed for the programmer eating monster 
<ralsina> Diego got split, itseems
<ralsina> mandel had connectivity problems yesterday, was around too early for me today
<ralsina> ok, eom!
<ralsina> Now everyone, go DO that TODO that you DO so well.
<nessita> eom!
 * fagan dodothetodo
<alecu> good morning!
<fagan> morning alecu
<nessita> alecu: gooooooood morning. And go! when you're ready
<ralsina> I forgot about *alecu's* strange disappearance, too! :-)
<FxIII> hi all
<ralsina> Hello FxIII
<FxIII> there is some api to build services based on ubuntuone?
<fagan> hmmmmm the web client doesnt want to accept the zip
<FxIII> *is there
<fagan> FxIII: yes we do! :)
<fagan> https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/
<fagan> FxIII: if you need any help with anything ask away
<FxIII> fagan: wow! the page i was lookin for
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: branch for tcp activation in syncdaemon; started working on bug #806539
<alecu> TODO: finish branch for that bug
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806539 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Cleanup API to connect to services (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806539
<alecu> ralsina, sorry about my strange disappearance; got abducted while I was "yendo de la cama al living" :P
<FxIII> fagan: i'm interested in couchdb storage, but i cant find the base url for my user
<ralsina> alecu: damn livingroom aliens
<fagan> FxIII: well we have an easy way of using couchdb in Ubuntu called desktopcouch
<fagan> give me a sec ill find a link to some tutorials
<FxIII> cant be accessed directly?
<FxIII> I mean if i understood right the desktopcouch is a local couchdb that is sincronized with the remote one
<FxIII> where the remote one is?
<fagan> FxIII: yep your correct
<dobey> FxIII: ubuntuone-couch is probably what you want
<dobey> FxIII: it's a python lib to talk to the remote couchdb on the server
<FxIII> is there difference with the standard python library for couchdb?
<fagan> wow the file upload on the web of a 20 mb file seems to be taking a month
<fagan> or its after hanging
<ralsina> fagan: use chromium, it has an upload progress bar
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok I was using ff
<ralsina> Or wait for it :-)
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: are we meeting in 5 minutes?
<ralsina> alecu: well, we are doing it without mandel, it seems
<nessita> alecu: I hope so, I pinged mandel thru twitter and got no response
<nessita> Chipaca`, ralsina, alecu: mumble?
<Chipaca`> nessita: give me 5
<nessita> sure!
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: me escuchan?
<fagan> ralsina: pmed both the dist and the script
<fagan> ralsina: and dont mind its called build. I just thought the problem uploading was a naming issue
<joshuahoover> dobey: ping
<dobey> joshuahoover: hi
<joshuahoover> dobey: hi! bug #776836 ...we've had a few users run into this...looks like we have some debug output, any ideas?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 776836 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Pressing on the "Subscribe" button to download my purchased music didn't work. (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 77)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776836
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm, well, mterry's debug output is suggesting that ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed when dbus was trying to start it
<dobey> and it doesn't check connectivity, and treats errors as "you aren't subscribed" which is a problem, but requires ui/string change to fix :(
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...that's no good :(
<ralsina> nessita's phone died, she will be back eventually
<dobey> doh
<ralsina> alecu: could you point me towards the timeout value in sso?
<alecu> ralsina, sure.
<alecu> ralsina, ubuntu_sso/main/__init__.py:TIMEOUT_INTERVAL = 1000000
<ralsina> alecu:cool, thx
<alecu> ralsina, it used to say 10000, meaning ten seconds; I should have updated the comment when adding the two zeroes
<ralsina> alecu: ok,trunk has that.
<dobey> nessita!
<alecu> hola nessita!
<nessita> dobey: I'm very sad right now, my internet provider decided I cna't have phone (ergo internet) until the 22nd
<alecu> wtf!
<alecu> nessita, you should pay your bills on time!
<nessita> alecu: "there is some damage caused by a thrid party and we're replacing cables until the 22"
<dobey> nessita: :(
<alecu> :-(
<nessita> I'm stealing some wifi from someone around, but I need to seek a more permanent solution
<dobey> nessita: well, good news, i fixed the path vs filename issue in my devtools branch, so you can -i path/ and it will work
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll try it that soon
<alecu> nessita, catch a bus and bring matias, you can both stay at my office :-)
<nessita> alecu: it sounds great, really :-) I will count that as an option
<dobey> ok, lunch time. bbiab
<ralsina> damn, the credentials the wizard gets don't work :-(
<nessita> ralsina: any error?
<ralsina> nessita: I get that the token is invalid.
<nessita> ralsina: can I see the error?
<ralsina> nessita: in a few minutes, sure
<ralsina> nessita: I am trying to see if the debug on screen is similar for the installer and get_credentials, since get_credentials's credentials work
<nessita> ralsina: how are you getting credentials?
<nessita> in the wizard, I mean
<ralsina> By calling SSO with the same parameters control panel uses
<ralsina> I can't use the u1cp credentialsmanager directly because of UI problems
<nessita> ralsina: you should not be calling SSO directly, let's try to fix the second issue you mentioned
<ralsina> Looks like it's not doing the ping at the end. That could be the problem, right?
<nessita> ralsina: there is no u1cp credentialsmanagement thingy
<nessita> ralsina: you meant the u1client credentialsmanagement?
<nessita> ralsina: all you should be calling is:
<nessita> creds = CredentialsManagementTool()
<nessita> result = yield creds.find_credentials()
<nessita> is result == {} -> no credentials in the system
<nessita> ralsina: did you try that ^?
<ralsina> brb
<ralsina> nessita: that's for checking if there are credentials, right?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<nessita> ralsina: as far as I understand, that is all you need, right?
<ralsina> no, I need to get credentials
<ralsina> I *do* get credentials, but it seems they are wrong
<nessita> ralsina: I'm confused
<nessita> get credentials == find credentials
<nessita> you mean register/login?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> sorry if I was using wrong terminology
<nessita> is ok, I misundertood
<nessita> ralsina: then you need to call yield CrendetialsManagementTool().register(), does that work?
<ralsina> nessita: No idea.
<nessita> you never used it?
<ralsina> nessita: no, I am using ubuntu_sso.credentials.Credentials because there I can pass the UI as an argument
<nessita> oh hum, that is not good
<nessita> but I understand
<nessita> you probably are not passing the proper ping url to the call, but ideally your code should not be aware of that
<ralsina> I am missing some call CredentialsManager does, should check and do it right.
<nessita> that's why we have the  ubuntuone.credentials module for
<nessita> ralsina: can we instead have the wizard not calling SSO directly?
<ralsina> nessita: then it breaks the whole UI
<nessita> and that way use the U1 abtraction layer?
<nessita> ralsina: can't we add something to the U1 abstraction layer so the wizard does not break?
<nessita> I'm trying to see if we can keep the abstraction layer being such
<ralsina> nessita: don't know.Just found out about this 5 minutes ago :-)
<ralsina> nessita: credentials.register uses the gtk feature of getting a windows ID and embedding the widgets there. That's done completely different on the Qt side of sso
<nessita> ralsina: but you have the Credentials.register for the QT side
<nessita> ralsina: what I'm saying is: we may have a design issue that is coming up to light now, so, before workaround it, I would like to evaluate if it's fixable in a timely manner
<nessita> if it's a big chance, we may need to accept the workaround
<ralsina> nessita: ok. The API for Credentials.register's support for embedding the SSO UI is based on two things:
<ralsina> 1) That the UI provided by SSO is correct. This is not the case with the current design we are trying to implement.
 * fagan EOD
<ralsina> 2) that to embed the UI you have to pass a window_id and then you can embed arbitrary widgets there. That doesn't work on Qt at all.
<nessita> ralsina: the window_id is optional so you can not pass that
<nessita> I still don't understand (1)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, and you get a SSO popup
<nessita> ralsina: right, my point is:
<nessita> ralsina: can't we abstract the callers for SSO (the way you're calling it) so they call ubuntuone.credentials instead of sso directly? we may need to add a new method, yes, but not sure if you understand what I mean
<ralsina> nessita: I need to style, theme, add extra buttons, and change texts on SSO, for the installer. If I use the default SSO popup, I don't see how to do that.
<ralsina> That's the explanation for 1) above
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not saying you use the popup
<nessita> I'm saying let's try to hide the auth details in the proper place
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'm all for it. I am not getting how to do it though :-)
<nessita> ralsina: what I'm saying is that the windows-installer should not be importing the constants APP_NAME, TC_URL, DESCRIPTION and  PING_URL in its code
<nessita> ralsina: those constants are, somehow, private to ubuntuone.crendetials
<nessita> ubuntuone,credentials should offer to you the API you need, hiding the auth detail we need t hide
<nessita> for example, the ping url
<ralsina> ok. I need ubuntuone.credentials to accept a ui_module parameter and pass it nto ubuntu_sso.credentials.Credentials
<nessita> ralsina: so, maybe is too late, but from my POV, we should have a U1-SSO-widget that you can embed anywhere, but the workflow is defined in the widget in isolation, so we have the same user experience every time, every where we use it
<nessita> ralsina: and the popup becomes only a dialog that embeds that dialog
<nessita> and the wizard is a qwizard with that widget in it
<ralsina> nessita: no, that's not good enough I am afraid
<nessita> ralsina: why not? (I know is not short)
<dobey> quacky qwizards
<nessita> dobey: quack?
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> nessita: because wording is too strict(you can only add snippets in the middle of texts, and not on all pages), because you can't add a "No thanks I will setup later" button, because the app can't change widget positions, or sizes.
<ralsina> nessita: and because the SSO widget *is* a qwizard, so you would have a wizard that pops up a wizard.
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I agree to that. And I think all the wizard coding should be in sso not in the installer
<nessita> anyways, we won't be changing that now :-(
<ralsina> nessita: but the wizard sets up things that are not SSO related
<nessita> the change is too big
<nessita> ralsina: I mean other thing
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> I meant: the process of registering/logging in is a wizard in its own, and inside the SSO project, we should provide a single sso-widget that is embeddable into other widget
<ralsina> ok, we can do that eventually :-)
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> not now, I know
<nessita> is worth talking about it though
<ralsina> Right now, I am going to make a sandwich, and spend my lunch break looking at this :-D
<dobey> so we can put a wizard in a wizard? :)
<nessita> dobey: of course!!!
<ralsina> dobey: indeed, that's how wizards are made.
<nessita> :-D
<csgeek> I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 and I was wondering how you'd add a folder sync outside of the Ubuntu One folder.
<nessita> csgeek: ou have ubuntu one running already?
<nessita> you*
<csgeek> nessita: yup.  the service is running and its  synching my Music + UbuntuOne folder atm
<dobey> ralsina: i'm pretty sure morgan was made by putting a king inside a wizard ;)
<nessita> csgeek: are you familiar with a command line terminal?
<ralsina> But then, because of that, there was a wizard inside a wizard :-)
<csgeek> nessita: yup.. I prefer cli
<dobey> ralsina: eh, these jokes aren't the same without mandel on the internet :)
<nessita> csgeek: so, you can use the u1sdtool command. To start syncing a new folder outside Ubuntu One (but inside your home), you can do
<nessita> csgeek: u1sdtool --create-folder=/home/your-username/The/Folder/You/Want/To/Sync
<nessita> use absolute path, JIC
<dobey> haha
<csgeek> okay.  Thank you nessita
<dobey> this song title is a lisp statement
<dobey> (defun botsbuildbots () (botsbuildbots))
<ralsina> same as wizards!
<dobey> bug wizards aren't megalomaniacal AIs
<duanedesign> rye: is their a way to recover a users lost(deleted) tomboy notes?
<nessita> ralsina: can a QLabel have both text and a pixmap set? (and show both?)
<nessita> as per my tests no, it can't, but want to rule out PICNIC
<ralsina> nessita: yes if using richtext
 * ralsina is guessing though
<nessita> ralsina: I mean calling setText and setPixmap
<nessita> and having a pixmap and next to it a text
<nessita> or shall I use 2 labels?
<ralsina> no, just using setText with <img> taf in it
<ralsina> tag*
<nessita> guh, ugly
<ralsina> or two lables, yes
<nessita> ralsina: is cleaner to use 2 labels, I think, but what do you think?
<ralsina> I woulduse two labels.
 * nessita too
<nessita> thanks!
 * nessita -> lunch
<ralsina> Ok, found the problem
<ralsina> And with 9 minutes to spare in my lunch break, too ;-)
<ralsina> Turns out, for some reason, even if you set the ping_url, ubuntu_sso.credentials.Credentials doesn't ping it.
<ralsina> The ping is actually done as a callback from a callback from a callback from show_ui which makes no sense whatsoever AFAICS
<dobey> ralsina: you put a callback in your callback because you like callbacks?
<ralsina> dobey: not my code!
<dobey> ralsina: you're the manager. it's your code by proxy ;)
<ralsina> but anyway, the Credentials._login_success_cb is only connected by _show_ui
<ralsina> dobey: oh mine you are right
<ralsina> And I am not sure if that's intentional. Since other users of SSO call Credentials.login or Credentials.register, which make SSO show the UI, then it works.
<dobey> heh
<dobey> don't know
<ralsina> Anyway, I am surely using sso "wrong".
<ralsina> OTOH, why Credentials doesn't ping the ping_url on login success by default, I don't know
<dobey> i thought it was something the server hit, not the client?
<nessita> ralsina: can you please point me a some code? I may be able to answer
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643406/ line 252 and following
<ralsina> In line 262 is where the login_success_callback is connected
<ralsina> without that connection, the ping is not done
<dobey> nessita: did you get chance to re-review my devtools branch?
<nessita> dobey: not yet, sorry, will start now
<dobey> nessita: ok, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: right, so
<ralsina> Which means the only way to use the class is entering through _register_or_login() which pretty much makes it impossible to use a custom UI
<nessita> ralsina: when we designed this module, the use case that made sense is what I mentioned before
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> but this would not work for the embedded widget we talked about
<nessita> ralsina: the main goal of this module was to explictely avoid other use cases
<nessita> ralsina: yes it would
<nessita> ralsina: this code does not fix what UI you can use
<nessita> ralsina: the login_or_register uses the UI you tell it to
<nessita> the class you pass to be used in
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm
<nessita>         gui = sys.modules[self.ui_module]
<nessita>        self.gui = getattr(gui, self.ui_class)(app_name=self.app_name,                         tc_url=self.tc_url, help_text=self.help_text,                         window_id=self.window_id, login_only=login_only)
<nessita> should connect the login_success_callback properly
<ralsina> ok, there is a problem calling login but it's tricky and probably could be fixed redoing bits of the installer
<nessita> and then the backend knows what to do in that case
<nessita> ralsina: so, in your UI code, you should callback login_success_callback so is called when the login finished
<nessita> ralsina: is your code doing that? /me checks
<ralsina> that is the fix I am testing, and it works
<ralsina> it means a call to a private methd though
<nessita> nonono :-)
<nessita> the private methods are not meant to be called! :-)
<ralsina> oh, right
<ralsina> yes it's called, you just assign it first ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: wait
<nessita> before you modify any more code, please follow me on this
<ralsina> I have modified no code at all
<nessita> ralsina: you defined the UbuntuSSOClientGUI class in embedded_sso, right?
<ralsina> Ok, tested if it was really that missing call :-)
<ralsina> yes
<nessita> so, that class has the responsability to define 3 callbacks:
<nessita> login_success_callback, registration_success_callback, and user_cancellation_callback
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: and that class need to call those methods when those action, which are detectedat UI level, occur
<nessita> so the backend can now, when login_success_callback is called, do a ping, or 2 pings, or 0 pings and store files in disk, whatever is needed
<nessita> but what the backend does should be hidden from the UI
<nessita> ralsina: this is why I think we need to hide all these details from upper layers in the credential management process...
<ralsina> Ok, so the ClientGUI class has a controller and a view. When there is a successful login, controller makes the view emit loginSuccess. That signal should be connected to login_success_callback on the ClientGUI? Right?
<ralsina> Which is set by _show_gui to credentials._login_success_cb
<ralsina> I think I got it now
<nessita> ralsina: forget the _something methods :-) I'm not sure I understand what you say above about controllers and views, but the UbuntuSSOClientGUI should call
<dobey> ralsina: we'll be using MSIs for updates on windows, right?
<nessita> call as in execute login_success_callback (and the other 3) when those events happends
<dobey> ralsina: and for the initial install?
<ralsina> dobey: it's an installer but it's not aMSI
<ralsina> not done anything about updates yet
<nessita> ralsina: does that answer your question?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<dobey> hmm, ok
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<ralsina> the part about controllers and views is how the ui replacement actually shows stuff
<nessita> dobey: can you please give me the url of your branch? I can't browse it thru LP
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/lint-ignores/+merge/67758
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> dobey: does this mean is not working or that am I too upset due this connectivity issue I'm having? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643416/
<nessita> too upset to test it properly :-)
<dobey> nessita: does "./bin/u1lint -i bin/" result in no errors in the devtools branch itself?
<nessita> let me try it
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<nessita> I will branch again, JIC, but this is a clean branch
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, ok, so it is working right in devtools
<dobey> let me check again with cp
<nessita> dobey: maybe you missed a push?
<nessita> LP is misbehaving today a bit
<dobey> nah, it's pushed, and even rescanned
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643421/ <- the diff I'm using and the results
<dobey> nessita: ok, that's very weird :)
<dobey> nessita: this is what i got in cp with it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643422/
<nessita> dobey: you pícaro!
<nessita> dobey: you don't have the generated ui ;-)
<dobey> nessita: yeah i just realized that
<nessita> dobey: run ./setup.py build inside cp
<nessita> ralsina: how would you translate pícaro?
<ralsina> nessita: no idea, sorry
<dobey> nessita: smartass? bastard?
<nessita> nonono
<dobey> wow it is slow now
<nessita> dobey: we, argetinians, use it like "you tricky person" but in a friendly way
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> dobey: is very slow, and what puzzles me, is much, much slower that pylint
<nessita> for the same amount of files
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> nessita: for me the slow thing was pylint
<nessita> ...
<dobey> because it was hitting the ui files :(
<nessita> weird
<dobey> pylint used up 240M before exiting
<dobey> RES
<dobey> which is not fun
<dobey> and it was eating a lot of cpu
<nessita> dobey: so, did your u1lint work in cp?
<dobey> no
<dobey> :(
<dobey> but i see what's wrong
<dobey> and also another problem
<csgeek> my u1sdtool -s reports the state being QUEUE_MANAGER, and when I try to create a folder it seems to hang indefinitely
<dobey> nessita: i am an idiot. sorry. will fix :)
<nessita> dobey: is the day of the week, don't worry. /me is there too
<nessita> csgeek: besides QUEUE_MANAGER, what do you have under 'queues'?
<nessita> csgeek: either WORKING or IDLE
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: btw, could you guys get me a list of all the assets we're using in u1-windows-installer that we're duplicating from somewhere else (graphics, fonts, etc sort of stuff)?
<ralsina> dobey: ask DiegoSarmentero
<ralsina> right now, u1-windows-installer has n assets
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, yes?
<ralsina> sorry "no assets"
<nessita> dobey: all the assests used in the control panel are located in the data/ dir
<csgeek>     queues: WORKING
<dobey> or in control panel
<nessita> csgeek: your syncdaemon is working on stuff. What does u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l says?
<csgeek> 1038
<csgeek> okay.. I guess its thinking about stuff..
<DiegoSarmentero> dobey, as nessita says, all the assets are inside data/
<dobey> ok
<nessita> csgeek: is doing, you can do u1sdtool --waiting | grep "running=True" | wc -l
<csgeek> that gives me 25 items
<csgeek> hmm.. I thought it was synched already.. I guess I can just wait it out..
<ralsina> nessita: I can't pass to Credentials a module that is not in the SSO bundle, because of course, we can't import that. Which means that, when built into exes, the whole "pass a ui module" feature won'treally work.
<nessita> csgeek: probably there is like 10 things happening in parellel
<nessita> csgeek: yes, you should wait. Are you familiar with bzr?
<nessita> ralsina: wait
<csgeek> nessita: once I add a folder via the u1sdtool, as long as the daemon is running, it should keep the folder in sync, is that about right?
 * ralsina waits
<csgeek> nessita: yes..
<csgeek> I've cloned/copies branches before
<nessita> ralsina: the import happens at SSO run time. So we won't have an ImportError until the sso backend actually wants to load your UI
<nessita> csgeek: one second
<nessita> ralsina: so, the code where the sso backend tries to import a module from the installer will be trigger by the installer
<nessita> ralsina: so, how come the class will not be available?
<ralsina> yes, triggered, but it takes place in the sso process. That process doesn't have access to the modules in the installer process.
<nessita> csgeek: bzr branch lp:magicicada; ./magicicada/bin/magicicada will give you a GTK UI with all the details about what syncdaemon is processing
<nessita> csgeek: of course is optional and not official :-)
 * ralsina may be confused by how show_gui works though, where the GUI isshown by ussoc process
<nessita> csgeek: but if you have the gtk runtime installed, you may give it a try
<nessita> ralsina: I'm happy to explain
<ralsina> :-)
<csgeek> nessita: that's fine.. visual tools are nice
<nessita> ralsina: wanna skype/talk by phone? (no mumble in this laptop)
<dobey> nessita: i'm sure he has gtk+, since so many things still require it, like sso :)
<ralsina> sure, I'll call you
<dobey> (or [s]he. /me doesn't presume to know)
<csgeek> nessita: visual tool is empty and it throws an exception.    'SyncDaemonTool' object has no attribute 'get_shares_dir'
<csgeek> (also.. thank you for all your help )
<nessita> csgeek: oh, I know...
<nessita> csgeek: in order to run latest magicicada, you need latests ubuntuone-client, which is available in our PPA
<nessita> csgeek: you can certainly install our PPA and update the packages we provide, but you must know that since there may be some metadata upgradel, there is not wasy way "back"
<nessita> csgeek: to install our PPA: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, hi! do you have news from lisette about the new design?
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: there was an email a while ago, I havenot been looking really
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ahh you are right! sorry
 * DiegoSarmentero reading...
<csgeek> ah..  I think I'll wait it out for now.  I might upgrade once its done with the sync
<nessita> csgeek: ok then
<nessita> csgeek: if really curious, u1sdtool --waiting | less will show the detail of what is processin
<nessita> g
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero, ralsina: can I have reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-809363/+merge/67875 ?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok... reviewing
<ralsina> nessita: queuing
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ping
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, pong
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i was reading the changes
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: hi there! question, when you mentioned moving the folder from a tree view to a list, what widget in particular you mentioned?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, it was from tree to table, it was the tree inside the folder tab
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, unless you want to collapse and expand each section
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, in that case it would be better to maintain the tree
<rye> duanedesign, re: tomboy notes recovery - yes it is possible - tomboy keeps deleted notes in Backup/ folder, then there is a ubuntuone-couchdb-undelete.py script
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I think we want to be able to collapse and expand. But suppose we don't need that, what other widget you suggested?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, to expand and collapse i think that tree would be the best, it has that function already implemented... but with a table you can add that function through the code.... but it doesn't seems to have much sense
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, if you don't need that
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: my question is
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i would said the best should be a qtablewidget
<nessita> ah, I see
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: thanks! I look into this, since I need to fix the ugly buttons
<duanedesign> rye: thank you
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, which buttons?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: let me show you by PM
<ralsina> nessita: got 5 minutes for another call? sorry :-(
<nessita> ralsina: sure! just dial up
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I like your branch, looks good to me
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yep, +1... but i could only review it looking at the changes, i wasn't able to download it here (my bad)
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: is ok, we can land this with one review but I wanted to start including you in this activities ;-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, thanks :D
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: can you set your vote in the merge proposal?
<DiegoSarmentero> yep
<ralsina> nessita: the equivalent of Ctrl-R on windows is F8 :-)
 * ralsina remembers nessita asking
<nessita> ralsina: uh?
<nessita> ah!!!!
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: could I get an ok on the extremelytrivial branch with the officialist name: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_810096/+merge/67878
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: is trivial, yes. But does it break any windows tests?
<ralsina> nessita: not here
<nessita> ralsina: I can't launch the remote VM since this connection is.... well, "borrowed"
 * dobey wonders if the - is installed upside down on keyboards in argentina
<ralsina> it's a noop unless you are passing the argument
<ralsina> and before the branch, that was an exception :-)
<nessita> dobey: no, ralsina just like to name his branches fix_something instead of fix-something :-)
<ralsina> dobey: is _ bad? I can CHANGE!
<nessita> ralsina: ok I will trust you on this one
<dobey> ralsina: it can cause RSI :)
<nessita> dobey: good point :-P
<nessita> ralsina: approved
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/clean-up-disconnects/+merge/67882
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<nessita> alecu: code looks great, all green in linux, but I can't IRL test until I have an internet connection of my own. Approving, but someone else needs to run the tests in windows and try it IRL, I think
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: here's the exact same fix for ubuntuone-client: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/clean-up-disconnects/+merge/67887
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: I ran the tests on windows and they pass. What would be a good IRL test?
<alecu> ralsina, make a sso bundle, point control panel at this sso, run control panel, see that it gets the user name from the webservice. Now close control panel and open it again, see that it gets the username again.
<alecu> that means it worked.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> nessita, I'll tackle #806655 now
<alecu> nessita, did you do anything about it?
<alecu> I mean: bug #806655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806655 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Windows: SyncDaemonTool should provide a way of registering a callback for status changed notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806655
<nessita> alecu: nothing at all!
<nessita> alecu: do you know where to start?
<alecu> nessita, any pointers would be appreciated.
<nessita> alecu: so, syncdaemon will emit SYS_STATUS_CHANGED every time its status changes. Right now, the dbus_interface (linux) will register a listener for the events and define a handle_SYSY_STATUS_CHANGED
<alecu> nessita, right, I remember that much.
<nessita> alecu: I was thinking we need t do the same in whatever the equivalent of dbus_interface is on the windows side
<nessita> alecu: then, instead of emitting a signalo like in the dbus side, we shuold call a callback
<nessita> alecu: that the control panel (in particular) can set with whatever method it needs to be called with
<alecu> great.
<nessita> that makes sense?
<alecu> perfect sense.
<nessita> great
<alecu> nessita, should I work on that, or should we work together on the unicode stuff we discussed earlier?
<alecu> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/pyinotify-non-unicode/revision/1053/ubuntuone/platform/windows/os_helper.py
<nessita> alecu: I would say you work on that, and see how far you can go today
<nessita> alecu: I would very much like to sync with mandel before we dig into that code
<alecu> nessita, it makes sense.
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on the first one
<alecu> goot
<nessita> alecu: approving with the same disclaimer as before :-)
<ralsina> alecu: what's a good test IRL for this second one?
<alecu> ralsina, the same, but point the control panel to a syncdaemon bundle of this branch.
<ralsina> alecu: ok then +1
<alecu> ralsina, start control panel, see that it gets the settings from syncdaemon. Shut the control panel, restart it... see that the settings are read from syncdaemon again...
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here... send me an e-mail! :P
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 00:00:04)
<dobey> ugh, away announcements :)
<dobey> alright, am off. have a good evening peoples!
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why if I copy the same code that loads the qss in the main/windows.py file to the main/linux.py file, the css is not applied?
<nessita> ralsina: but if I apply a string with the css, it's applied?
<ralsina> nessita: missing import of the resource file?
<ralsina> oh
<nessita> ah, yes!
<nessita> maybe!
<ralsina> no, then no part of the css would work
<nessita> no, the css is not load
<nessita> is the css some how platform specific?
<ralsina> nessita: shouldn't
<nessita> ralsina: would you have some mins to help me debug?
<ralsina> nessita: of course!
<nessita> bzr branch lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-810100
<ralsina> nessita: could you push to a junk branch so I can see?
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: you have a linux available?
<ralsina> I have to start my linux though
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> shouldbe 1'
<nessita> can you or is it too much trouble?
<ralsina> none whatsoever. After dragging you across half of sso'snasty bits I owe you ;-)
<ralsina> BTW: I have that working, I just need to figure out testing
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<ralsina> nessita: the qss is not being loaded (stylesheet is '' an empty string)
<nessita> hum
<nessita> I have no idea why :-(
<nessita> the same code is used on windows
<nessita> is not like I want to commit these changes, but they were useful to test in windows some style fixes
<ralsina> yes, let me try a couple of things, it may not be too hard to fix
<ralsina> nessita: if you load it like this, it works: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643537/
 * ralsina has no idea why
<nessita> ....
<nessita> ok!
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> And it's a bit nicer, IMHO
<nessita> yes, indeed
<nessita> it works here too
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ok, what a "moved" day
<nessita> (qué día movidito)
<nessita> I will grab some fresh air, and will hunt some good luck :-D
<ralsina> nessita: do you have 15 minutes before EOD?
<nessita> (my phone line is still dead)
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<ralsina> oh ok, no problem
<ralsina> good :-)
<nessita> ralsina: te leo
<ralsina> With the wizard fix, I would love some testing tips, the changes are not very large, mostly on how things are called
<ralsina> branch is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643537/
<nessita> no is not! :-)
<ralsina> Sorry, my laptop has turned into cold polenta for some reason
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> better: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<nessita> opening
<nessita> ok, i quickly looked at it
<nessita> you need testing guides for this branch?
<ralsina> please
<nessita> ralsina: you would like them today? :-)
<ralsina> I can check that the callbacks in the SSOGui work
<ralsina> nessita: ha
<ralsina> nessita: I guess not ;-)
<nessita> I can give you some, wanna call me? (or I can call you)
<nessita> thing is I want to go to a public phone to make more reclamos to telecom
<ralsina> sure, calling you!
<nessita> before they stop answering the hot line
<thisfred> nessita: why is it important again to put the expected value first in an assertEqual() ? My brain has a hd failure
<alecu> thisfred, readability?
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, but is that all? Since that's rather a matter of taste I guess
<alecu> thisfred, no idea then :-(
<thisfred> if you think of assertEqual as analogous to ==, then x, 3 reads more natural than 3, x
<ralsina> I am stopping now for a little while. Nessita, expect the report very late tonight or very early tomorrow morning
<alecu> ralsina, "nessita has quit"
<thisfred> anyway, not super important, just getting yelled at by jdo for making unnecessary changes ;)
<thisfred> and by 'yelled at' I mean politely questioned
 * ralsina is lagged
<alecu> aeodus!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-14
<karni> Hello ubuntuone!
<fagan> Heya karni
<facundobatista> Hola karni, fagan
<facundobatista> Buen día!
<fagan> hey facundobatista
<karni> Hello facundobatista , fagan
<karni> facundobatista: Tutu bien (I probably failed miserably)
<facundobatista> karni, "all" is "todo"
<facundobatista> karni, "todo bien" :)
<karni> facundobatista: todo bien!! \o/
<facundobatista> :D
<fagan> todo :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<facundobatista> Hola duanedesign
<ralsina> morning!
<fagan> ralsina: hey
 * fagan break
 * mandel present
<ralsina> hi mandel!
<mandel> ralsina: buenas!
<mandel> ralsina: so, in 5 min we have the encoding fixed :)
<mandel> ralsina: I just need to run the tests on linux
<ralsina> Cool!
<mandel> ralsina: nothing like a day of not thinking about a problem to get it fixed
<mandel> ralsina: did you get my email about mumble + standup and report?
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<mandel> ralsina: does it make sense what I say?
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> in your case, the separation between the mumble and EOD is too small
<mandel> ralsina: exactly, and standup is more or less the exact same thing...
<ralsina> so the three are closer than for us. About mumble, I am trying to make them much shorter (about 15 minutes)
<mandel> ralsina: yeah, that is another thing… an hour which is more or less what we have done does not make sense… we end up talking about everything and about nothing
<ralsina> yes 1 hour is way too long
<duanedesign> anyone speak Portuguese?
<adorilson> duanedesign: I'm
<adorilson> I means I'm brazilian
<duanedesign> adorilson: thank you, I think i got it :)
<duanedesign> adorilson: I had an email in Portuguese and was trying to determine if it was spam or not. It was spam :\
<adorilson> duanedesign: :-/
<mandel> ralsina: killer branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/pyinotify-non-unicode/+merge/67955
<duanedesign> rye: do you have a moment to help me with a syncdaemon.log?
<rye> duanedesign, sure, i am going through my tickets so need to tune in
<mandel> ralsina: it solves lots of bugs because they all had the same root :P
<rye> duanedesign, shoot (as nessita says :) )
<ralsina> mandel: \o/
<duanedesign> rye: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49735/
<duanedesign> rye: I had never seen that many failure: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion before
<mandel> ralsina: we will need to go through the bugs and close them accordingly, I think there are some more closed but I'm not 100% sure
<ralsina> mandel: you have a print in there
<ralsina> line 19 of the diff (I do that all the time too :-)
<rye> duanedesign, i have never seen any such kind of warnings... facundobatista, ping - https://pastebin.canonical.com/49735/ - it shows lots of Unlink warnings with "Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion before" - how does this happen (i thought if connection fails we just halt the queues and reconnect)
<ralsina> joder, me ha quedado el reporte en drafts?
<rye> facundobatista, this is 11.04
<facundobatista> rye, they're normal if the command fails, tells you why it failed (in this case, a disconnection)
<facundobatista> rye, OTOH, Unlinks are normally fast, so you really need to throw a lot of them and disconnect in the exact moment to see a lot of warnings there
<mandel> facundobatista: please tell a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/pyinotify-non-unicode/+merge/67955
<ralsina> mandel, after you finish linking bugs, maybe I can get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<mandel> facundobatista: fixes the encoding stuff
<mandel> ralsina: sure, although I dont know if I'll have time, I'm been here since 8:45 :P
<ralsina> mandel: nevermind
<rye> facundobatista, aha, so this is the part where the user has asked to disconnect
<ralsina> mandel: I can get a review later, it's ok
<mandel> ralsina: I'm done with the bugs
<ralsina> damn, launchpad logged me out again
<mandel> or at least all I know about, so Ill take a look now
<adorilson> duanedesign: how U1 cliente uses the apt ?
<ralsina> mandel: I am adding test instructions IRL, and since it involves having ussoc import a module from the installer they are necessary,sorry
<mandel> ralsina: first question, why does the bin/ubuntuone-installer-qt use the defaul reactor from twisted?
<ralsina> mandel: why not? It only needs to send a few messages to ussoc, which does the rest.
<ralsina> mandel: it's almost the same as show_gui, but with a custom ui
<mandel> ralsina: so, you send the message and how do you show the UI from the isntaller?
<mandel> that bin does not need a QApplication?
<ralsina> mandel: no, it doesn't
<facundobatista> mandel, ok
<ralsina> mandel: ussoc imports a custom UI and displays it
<ralsina> mandel: and that's the installer. In a way, it's a *huge* code injection :-)
<mandel> ralsina: ah, ok, s you provide ussoc the ui class and it takes care of it, smart..
<ralsina> mandel: and makes things a lot simpler on the installer's side, even if it feels very weird
<fagan> ralsina: do you have any tasks that are intern sized at the moment. I had a look at the bug list this morning for some inspiration but not much jumped out.
<ralsina> fagan: yes!
<rye> duanedesign, so, the part of the logs we have is only the last one, that is just before disconnection. We don't know why he has disconnected
<fagan> ralsina: cool
<rye> duanedesign, this is US#3057, right?
<ralsina> fagan: I need you to test this on XP: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<ralsina> fagan: much improved version of the bundle script
<mandel> ralsina: makes sense, I think I'm done with the code review, have you written the instructions?
<ralsina> fagan: then setupa clean XP (just install it) and try the generated installer
<ralsina> mandel: almost there
<fagan> ralsina: cool will do
<ralsina> mandel: there they are. This one is actually easier to test using a bundle, the imports are a bit dense ;-)
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<duanedesign> rye: i looked through all of them and does not seem to have been captured (why he has disconnected)
 * ralsina is going to be sorry to say this, but that branch has enough tests that nessita can't complain about it
<rye> duanedesign, ok, all my logs are being kept for an indefinite period...
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<rye> ralsina, assertEqual(this.__doc__, "This is a function description") ?
<duanedesign> adorilson: I think to install Bindwood, the bookmark sync extension
<rye> Equals
<ralsina> nessita, I had the report written last night andI have proof that it got stuck in drafts: http://www.screencast.com/t/CXZyzZmXa
<ralsina> rye: damn, missed that one!
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<rye> duanedesign, so, [logging] ... file_size = 0 - that will keep all the files, however what I think is happening is that due to a massive amount of files to sync SD does not keep up with dbus requests, which makes it look like it is not doing anything
<ralsina> And nessita: a branch that I am almst sure you will not have issues with: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<nessita> ralsina: so, we need to talk a bit more, last night before sleep I spent some time thinking in what we talked about yesterday, and I realized a couple of issues
<nessita> mandel: are you staying for the stand up and the daily call?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, but I can't do voice calls yet (kid asleep next door)
<adorilson> duanedesign: then it runs something seems "apt-get install bindwood" ?
<mandel> nessita: yes
<ralsina> mandel, alecu,nessita, dobey, fagan: standup in 10'
<ralsina> And DiegoSarmentero has finished his contract, but he's invited ;-)
<fagan> :)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, thanks
<alecu> hello!
<fagan> hola alecu
 * fagan does know some spanish :)
<alecu> Dia is Muire dhuit, fagan
<fagan> alecu: very good :)
<duanedesign> adorilson: i think that is correct. "gksudo apt-get...."
 * alecu knows no irish at all :-) http://wikitravel.org/en/Irish_phrasebook
<fagan> I learned about the word todo in spanish this morning
<fagan> alecu: yeah it actually  means god and mary abe with you
<fagan> but thats how we say hello
<fagan> or respond to saying hello in that case
<fagan> Irish is such an interesting language when you start translating it
<alecu> fagan, right :-). And I'm impressed about "Conas atá tú?"
<ralsina> fagan: how catholic!
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I know
<alecu> fagan, it sounds just like in spanish: "Cómo estás tu"
<ralsina> here, old coutry people used to say hi saying "good and holy!" so...
<fagan> alecu: yeah the language is kinda half english half latin and half some other weird nordic languages
<nessita> me
<fagan> me
<ralsina> me
<DiegoSarmentero> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> alecu?
<nessita> dobey?
<dobey> me
<nessita>  DONE: bug #809363, started with bug #810100 and bug #810440
<nessita> TODO: finish those bugs, careful review to mandel's encoding branch, IRL test od that branch
<nessita> BLOCKED: I'm having serious connectivity issues, looking for alternatives ATM
<nessita> NEXT: fagan
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809363 in ubuntuone-control-panel "FileSyncStatus needs to be updated to the current design (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809363
<alecu> me
<fagan> DONE
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810100 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: Folder display name is ugly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810100
<fagan> * bundled the dist folder with the exes and gave it to ralsina.
<fagan> * went looking for some bugs (didnt find any within my range)
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * test ralsina's installer branch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810440 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: 'explore' button is too wide and looks ugly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810440
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * no
<fagan> ralsina:  go
<fagan> whoops that was a little bit early :)
<ralsina> DONE: proposed branches for bug #809873, bug #810053, closed bug #810096
<ralsina> TODO: signed urls, embed webkit, bug #800376
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809873 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add a script to create a bundle and installer for all the related software (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809873
<ralsina> next DiegoSarmentero
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810053 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Credentials obtained by the installer don't work. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810053
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810096 in ubuntu-sso-client "The windows port doesn't expose the ui_module parameter of login_or_register_to_get_credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810096
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<DiegoSarmentero> DONE:
<DiegoSarmentero> U1 Windows Installer UI complete (Waiting for review). Tests for U1 installer ui improved.
<DiegoSarmentero> TODO:
<DiegoSarmentero> Fix issues in UI if necessary.
<DiegoSarmentero> BLOCKED:
<DiegoSarmentero> No.
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Rested, though about encoding and fixed the bloody bug!!! Canonical HR (I forgot to do my objectives, ups!)
<mandel> TODO: Look at local_rescan, there are tests failing but are easy to fix, a diff event is raised from the fs on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: not that much anymore
<mandel> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: took stock of duplicate assets, discussed bzr locking, more issues in #809561 to fix
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #809561, start the shim
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809561 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Support ignoring paths in u1lint (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809561
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: landed fix for bug #806539; started working on bug #806655
<alecu> TODO: finish branch for second bug
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806539 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Cleanup API to connect to services (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806539
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806655 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Windows: SyncDaemonTool should provide a way of registering a callback for status changed notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 56)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806655
<alecu> EOM?
<ralsina> no comments?
<fagan> nope
 * ralsina waits the regulation 30 seconds
<ralsina> EOM
<dobey> i've always got comments
<dobey> but i also have restraint
<ralsina> dobey: no you don't :-)
<mandel> alecu, ralsina, nessita I'd like as many revies as possible for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/pyinotify-non-unicode/+merge/67955
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> mandel: working on it
<dobey> ralsina: no comments? or restraint?
<ralsina> dobey: restraint?
<mandel> thx
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mandel, Chipaca`: I left my home early this morning hunting for internet and I forgot my headset, so, 2 things: 1- I'd need (please) to have the meting thru skype, and 2- I'd need (please) to have it earlier than usual so I can use the laptop's mic and speakers and do not overlap with the meting of my "office mate", if possible
<ralsina> dobey: OTOH, if you do, I am more impressed
<ralsina> nessita: mandel just left for lunch
<nessita> ralsina: oh, I see
<nessita> I typed too slow :-)
<dobey> i do. :)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I can grab the laptop and walk around when we have the meeting
<Chipaca`> nessita: skype, and we call you on your cell?
<nessita> so I guess that...
<ralsina> Chipaca` nessita: +1 for that
<nessita> Chipaca`: sounds expensive! :-) I can walk away from Matias and use the laptop's mic and speakers
<Chipaca`> nah, it's not
<ralsina> BTW, Chipaca` you are not Chipaca's derivative, your apostrophe is the wrong one!
<ralsina> nessita: if there is a fixed phone it works better and is very cheap
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca`: *thanks*. But let's try the cheap option first, if it does not work, let's go with the cell
<nessita> there is!
<ralsina> Then it's 2 cents a minute :-)
<nessita> ok, then... meeting a las y 45 :-)
<ralsina> which is why calling land lines using skype from my cellphone is cheaper than calling with my phone.
<dobey> i thought skype call-out pricing was based exponentially on time used
<nessita> ralsina: let me know when you can talk, and I share what I was thinking last night re sso + wizard
<ralsina> nessita: I will close the door andcall you
<nessita> ralsina: no rush on my end
<ralsina> nessita: and I was so happy I had it working (with tests too!)  ;-)
<Chipaca`> ralsina: note skype also has a per-call cost as well as the per-minute cost
<nessita> ralsina: is not your code, is the sso design that may misbehave
<dobey> price = 0.0001 * minutes^2 + 42
<adorilson> duanedesign: ok. We have a yum version from file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/gtk/package_manager.py
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu: mumble?
<nessita> mandel: skype this time
<nessita> mandel: can you please join skype?
<mandel> nessita: ok, on it
<joshuahoover> fagan: ping
<alecu> nessita, mandel: skype is on.
<mandel> mine too
<nessita> Chipaca: can you start the conference?
<nessita> (please)
<Chipaca> nessita: yus
<nessita> danke
<Chipaca> nessita: PM me your cell please
<nessita> Chipaca: try my skype first,
<nessita> I'm already in the yard
<nessita> (?)
<nessita> is sunny today!
<dobey> watch out for coronal mass ejections
<fagan> joshuahoover: pong
<ralsina> Chipaca: just checking, tom means tom haddon?
 * ralsina sucks at names
<Chipaca> ralsina: yes
<Chipaca> ralsina: and yes
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/lint-ignores/+merge/67758 does work now, if you can re-review please :)
<nessita> dobey: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: will you please remind me the 2 branches that need your review?
<ralsina> that need my review?
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, I meant, that need my review :-D
<ralsina> hehe, https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894 https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911
<ralsina> The second one is probably not for you :-)
<dobey> las chicharras es fuerte
<ralsina> dobey: "son fuertes" if you mean cicadas are buff
<ralsina> "están fuertes" if you mean they are loud
 * ralsina hopes for the second, but is willing to accept our new cicadan overlords
<dobey> heh
<nessita> ralsina: "están fuertes" means they are hot! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: that too :-)
<dobey> ralsina: http://half-life.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_King
<ralsina> nessita: I am pretty sure this is a typo, right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py#L296
<nessita> looking
<ralsina> Also on line 301
<nessita> ralsina: yes sir, typo + lack of tests it seems
<ralsina> Both or just the one in 296?
<nessita> ralsina: I don't know, mandel can answer, or you can look at the spec of the class, what signals it promises to throw
<ralsina> ok, will check
<ralsina> I'll assign to Manuel. AFAICS those signal names or the "corrected" ones are never used anywhere in our code (says grep)
<dobey> alright. time to get some lunch. bbiab
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: there is some styling issue when clicking on buttons in the control panel, because there's no visible change in the button while it's "pressed".
<nessita> alecu: yes, I saw that too
<nessita> alecu: can you please file a bug?
<alecu> nessita, surely!
<alecu> nessita, bug #810543
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810543 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Style does not change while buttons are pressed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810543
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, hi! did you have the chance to review my branch for u1 windows installer?
<alecu> nessita, should I assign it to DiegoSarmentero?
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, you may want to take a look at this bug ^
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: not yet
<nessita> alecu: yes please, we'll see if he can fix it if not we'll seek alternatives
<nessita> ralsina: question re your fix-810053 branch
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, alecu yes, i'm taking a look at that bug right now
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: I see you removed some constant imports but not all, APP_NAME and TC_URL are still there. What are we using those in the wizard?
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, question: is there any image how the button should looks like when it is pressed?
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, just to know if there is any special specification about that
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I don't know. nessita do you have any idea? ^
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, alecu, or maybe I can use the same as hover... what do you think?
<ralsina> nessita: SSO expects the SSOGui.view to have them
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, probably we should darken a bit the buttons, like the default windows 7 theme does... But I don't know for sure, we may ask lisette as well.
<alecu> lisette, ping
<ralsina> nessita: in other words, if I remove those two, I get an exception about them being missing
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ok, i'll do it darken a bit the buttons, let me know if this change
<alecu> lisette, is there a design for the "pressed" state of buttons in the control panel? This is so the user gets visual feedback while a button is being pressed.
<lisette> alecu: no, not one that I did. Are you using Ubuntu buttons?
<alecu> lisette, we are using the orange Qt buttons in the windows control panel.
<alecu> lisette, and they get a bit lighter orange color when they are hovered.
<alecu> lisette, but it would be useful to have them a "different color" or "a different shading" or even "move the text a few pixels down and right" while they are clicked
<lisette> alecu: so there is no click status in those buttons?
<nessita> alecu: I have no design for that, so asking lisette is the best option :-)
<nessita> ralsina: oh! k
<nessita> ok
<alecu> lisette, sorry, don't understand about "click status". Do you mean "click feedback" ?
<alecu> lisette, I was just wondering if there's any design for that, or if we should just "darken" like the default windows 7 theme.
<alecu> lisette, let me rephrase...
<lisette> alecu: no there is no design for that, because we were going to use buttons exactly as they appear in Ubuntu
<alecu> lisette, oh, ok.
<lisette> alecu: do you know what the behaviour of buttons in Ubuntu is?
<alecu> lisette, I think the current buttons in ubuntu are a very different shade of orange, but let me check.
<lisette> alecu: hmm. I assumed we´d use Ubuntu buttons, and this is why I haven´t specced or cropped any button backgrounds. but I can have a look at it now. If so, do you know hex values / have image backgrounds for the hover state?
<nessita> lisette: I'm trying to follow the conversation but I'm a bit lost :-) What does it mean that you use Ubuntu buttons if this design is for windows?
<DiegoSarmentero> lisette, i don't know if the hex values for the hover state are the correct ones right now, when you hover over a button you can see it brighter
<alecu> lisette, I'm looking at ubuntu buttons in natty, and they are usually gray, only "default" buttons appear orange. (default button is the one that's activated when you press <Enter>)
<alecu> lisette, also, buttons in ubuntu use dark font, but the current control panel buttons use white font.
<alecu> lisette, also, the buttons in ubuntu "move the text to the right and down" when clicked; standard windows 7 buttons "darken the button" when clicked.
<lisette> alecu: i will have to discuss this with the team and get back to you
<alecu> lisette, sure! for now, I'll ask DiegoSarmentero to just make the button darker when they are clicked, so the user gets some feedback when they are clicked.
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, is that ok?
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, yep!
<lisette> alecu, DiegoSarmentero: cool
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here... send me an e-mail! :P
<ralsina> nessita: correct way to get the credentials in controlpanel is ubuntuone.controlpanel.login_client.get_credentials()?
<nessita> ralsina: yessir!
<nessita> ralsina: that will not popup anything
<ralsina> and that's a deferred
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, don't want it to :-)
<nessita> will return {} or the credentials when the deferred is fired
<ralsina> nessita: ok, thanks
<ralsina> I feel like an ignrant, but why is this returning a deferred instead of a value?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644202/
<ralsina> alecu, nessita ^
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> credentials = yield get_credentials()
<nessita> that can block
<nessita> get_credentials() returns a deferred, yielding on it make sthe main loop "advance" until the deferred is fired
<dobey> ralsina: because the yield + inlineCallbacks makes it a generator that returns a deferred
<nessita> ralsina: is that makes you see the light, yey, if not, I can explain further
<nessita> is/if
<ralsina> nessita: I meant the whole sign_url returns one
<dobey> ralsina: yes, because of what i said :)
<ralsina> so I suppose I need some remedial deferred teaching again :-(
<nessita> ralsina: becasue in its implementation you're yielding over a method that returns a deferred
<lisette> alecu, DiegoSarmentero: making the button darker (instead of moving it) is cool with all of us here; I will have a look at hex values for over and hit.
<ralsina> nessita: ok, makes sense
<dobey> ralsina: using yield inside a function makes that function a generator
<nessita> ralsina: and you're decorating the method with inlineCallbacks, that, like dobey says, makes the method return a deferred
<dobey> inlineCallbacks loops through the list, and returns the deferreds
<alecu> lisette, great, thanks!
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: ok, I think I got it now, thanks for your patience
<dobey> ralsina: no problem. it was just as confusing as when i had to have tcole explain it to me in regards to the test cases :)
<ralsina> I don't think I get how to actually *do* what I want but I'll probably figure it out ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, just call the method, it will return a deferred.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, and then?
<alecu> ralsina, then .addCallback() and .addErrback() with two functions that you want to be called.
<ralsina> I need to check the return value, so how do I wait on it?
<dobey> ralsina: i think you need to add a callback
<ralsina> ok, yikes, complicated tests
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> callbacks was what I was avoiding :-)
<ralsina> but it's ok, let's do that
<alecu> ralsina, you won't be able to avoid callbacks as long as get_credentials is async...
<alecu> ralsina, there are no other bits in that function that are async
<nessita> che ralsina, can you please remove "print "creds found", args" from the 'found' callback?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: damn, I had hopes for that branch to go without needsfixingseseses
<ralsina> ;)
<alecu> ralsina, so you may get away with "passing" the credentials to that function, and avoiding the deferreds in the signing function.
<nessita> ralsina: regarding tests and deferreds, they are amazing once you understand them. You can try proposing some code and we can give you the "enhanced" version of it, and that way I'm sure you will get an idea
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will have that in a few minutes
<nessita> ralsina: or what alecu says, too, but I'm not sure you have the credentials before calling that function
<ralsina> no, I don't
<ralsina> So callbacks
<alecu> ralsina, well, separating the "getting the credentials" from the "signing stuff" makes for simpler tests anyway,.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, but then everywhere I call this I have to get the credentials first. It's easier to test but harder to use
<alecu> ralsina, and +1 to nessita's "amazing" comment. Make sure to look at some other tests that are testing similar code.
<ralsina> alecu: any suggestions?
<alecu> ralsina, any function in sso that has at least a yield on it :-)
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<nessita> ralsina: or, look at pretty much any test in test_backend.py in the controlpanel
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: cool, thx
<nessita> mandel: hey there!
<mandel> ralsina: so when is the sprint?
<mandel> nessita: hola :)
<mandel> nessita: I'm staring the split fo rthe branch right now, I found a internetcafe :)
<nessita> mandel: while you work on splitting the big encoding branch, please check out some comments that facundo added since he already made a eye-code-review over that branch
<ralsina> mandel: not next week
<nessita> mandel: so you can apply the fixes while splitting, and save some roundtrip time :-)
<mandel> nessita: cool :)
<alecu> nessita, do we plan to make the "username" field editable in the control panel?
<alecu> nessita, do we even have a webservice call for that?
<mandel> ralsina: can you tell me when asap, flight tickets are a hard thing to get
<nessita> alecu: nopes, we can't edit user info
<ralsina> mandel: should know later today, early tomorrow
<nessita> alecu: we should make those fields not to be text entries, actually, I'm waiting for some feedback from blajk
<nessita> alecu: and we may even remove that tab altogether
<alecu> nessita, cool.
<nessita> ralsina: what did you agree with clarita re: web page for services tab?
<nessita> (if any agreement happened)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is there some way we can avoid having binaries stored in bzr?
<mandel> ralsina: ok, if you send me a tweet I'l start moving
<ralsina> nessita: the agreement was that it will happen, and she's not thrilled by it, but it's what we can do
<alecu> nessita, your latest mail seems to suggest otherwise: "Yes in the sense that we have no plans to change that."
<ralsina> mandel: moving to argentina? ;-)
<alecu> nessita, I read that we'll keep the text entries
<mandel> ralsina: mocing to get a flight ticket, the other thing will take longer :P
<nessita> alecu: hem... I meant we have no plans to change it as in we have no bug nor task for that
<ralsina> mandel: you are a mommy's boy ;-)
<nessita> alecu: I can see how that can be read differently
<mandel> ralsina: she is a spaniard, remember hehe
<alecu> chu!
<nessita> alecu: I will clarify, thanks for pointing that out
<alecu> nessita, no problem
<blajk> nessita, alecu, I write you an email right now!
<alecu> blajk, cool, thanks!
 * alecu goes to have lunch, and then to the bank.
<nessita> blajk: oh, I just send a carification :-)
<nessita> clarification*
<dobey> ralsina: is there no good way to do PNG generation from a big SVG, on windows, for icons/etc?
<ralsina> dobey: well, install inkscape for windows and write a .bat I suppose
<dobey> i am not porting icontool to .bat :)
<dobey> how are we doing icons on windows anyway? just loading specific ones off disk from a specific location?
<nessita> ralsina: another request: can you please replace self.assertEqual(isinstance(self.ui.view, FakeMainWindow), True) by
<nessita> self.assertIIinstance(self.ui.view, FakeMainWindow)
<nessita> oops
<nessita> self.assertIsIinstance(self.ui.view, FakeMainWindow)
<ralsina> nessita: sure, didn't know that one
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, is new for me too
<nessita> facundobatista: because of my bad typing? :-)
<dobey> ralsina: also, assertTrue is better than assertEqual(foo, True) :)
<nessita> ralsina: jic, correct method name is self.assertIsInstance(self.ui.view, FakeMainWindow)
<nessita> ralsina: and what dobey says as well
<facundobatista> nessita, no, I mean, the real name
<ralsina> dobey: I prefer small APIs instead of a new methd for every kind of comparison, but that's just personal taste
<dobey> ralsina: "assert foo" :)
<nessita> ralsina: that's not-pythonic. If you need to choose between 2 APIs:
<nessita> set_foo_enabled(enabled)
<nessita> or
<nessita> enable_foo()
<nessita> disable_foo()
<nessita> you should alays go with the second
<dobey> neither of those are pythonic
<nessita> even if for the implementation you use an internal _set_foo
<dobey> @property ftw
<ralsina> nessita: in that case there are only 2 methods, there are an infinity of possible assert* methods :-)
<nessita> dobey: it was an example
<nessita> dobey: and yes, @property FTW
<dobey> just saying :)
<dobey> @property makes it a single API point, that abstracts those two away :)
<dobey> ralsina: well, it's better than writing a lambda every time, to get the result down to true or false to do an assert on :)
<dobey> duplicate code FTL
<ralsina> nessita: there are some huge test failures in that branch so hold it a bit (I swear I tested this last night :-( )
<nessita> ralsina: np
<ralsina> nessita: ok, and lunchtime, too
<nessita> ralsina: and lunchtime here too
<ralsina> So I'll ping you when it's ready
<nessita> ralsina: please
<nessita> though I have tons to do, so no rush :-P
<ralsina> Oh, cool, deleting oneline fies 24 tests ;-)
<dobey> nessita: did you get to look at my branch again? :)
<dobey> hmm, i should have taken today as holiday too. the weather is too nice outside
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 01:14:43)
<nessita> dobey: not yet, but is in the queue! :-) popping it up right now
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: is not working that well, I ran ./run-tests and the u1lint was printed instead of the lint report, see
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644253/
<nessita> dobey: and, u1lint -i bin/ gives me lint issues in bin/
<dobey> eh
<dobey> weird
<dobey> nessita: did you run u1lint -i bin or bin/u1lint -i bin?
<nessita> dobey: DOH :-)
<dobey> oh i see what the issue is with the pylint output
<dobey> i am an idiot again :)
<dobey> nessita: fixed and pushed
<dobey> nessita: wb :)
<dobey> nessita: fixed and pushed the pylint output issue, in case you didn't see
<nessita> dobey: I didn't, the desktop froze. I tried unity reset in the text terminal with no luck
<dobey> nessita: no worries. :)
<nessita> any idea why the test output is shown twice?
<nessita> (not related with u1lint I think)
<nessita> dobey: ^
<nessita> dobey: the rest looks good, and works fine now
<nessita> so I'll approve
<dobey> nessita: run-tests is running u1trial twice, once with glib reactor and once with twisted
<nessita> ah!!!
<nessita> perfect
<dobey> :)
<nessita> ralsina, DiegoSarmentero (only if you have spare minutes, no worries otherwise since you're of the hook now): can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-810440/+merge/67998 ?
<nessita> off*
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, yes, no problem!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: there is a screenshot attached in case you can't branch that
<DiegoSarmentero> yes, i'm watching it
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: any hints about how can I remove the frame borders there? (honestly I made no googling yet, so feel free to send me to do that ;-))
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, mmmm it seems to be taking the border from the header... did you try to group those frames in the qss and set the border: none or border-width: 0px; ?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: that screenshot is using the same qss as the windows one, are you doing that there? :-)
<nessita> if not, I will try that
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, nop... it was just an idea.... if you want i can give it a try here
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: nono, I can try it
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I prefer to squeeze your talent when absolutely needed
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, jeje ok ok
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: I just realized we haven't implemented the 'delete this device' functionality, yet!!! I will add that to my queue
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, about your review
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, about the review of your branch..... i mean
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: tell me
<nessita> yeah
<alecu> nessita, ack with the "delete this device", but priority lower than the rest :-)
<nessita> alecu: "rest"?
<alecu> nessita, the rest of stuff we are working on! :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, it looks fine by me.... there is just one line that you can delete if you want, because it is unnecessary, but it doesn't affect anyway.... line 9 in the diff: <string notr="true"/>
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, +1
<nessita> alecu: ah!!! I thought we were on vacations already! :-P
<alecu> juas!
 * alecu +1s vacations
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: removing that now...
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, in fact you can delete the property for "styleSheet" really.... line 7 to 10 in diff
<nessita> deleting...
<DiegoSarmentero> :D
 * nessita obeys
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, jejee
<alecu> nessita, cparrino owes us vacations on the caribean beaches after this.
<nessita> (from time to time, do not get used to that :-P)
<nessita> alecu: *at least*
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, no no.... i wasn't expecting that
<DiegoSarmentero> jeje
<ralsina> I'm back sorry about the long lunch!
<nessita> ralsina: relatives finally arrived? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yeah
<alecu> ralsina, http://bit.ly/longest-lunch
<nessita> ralsina: for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_809873/+merge/67911, is there any chance that you grab the logging.conf and the syncdaemon.conf from launchpad or a repo? I think is not good to have that duplicated in that project, since those files can be easily changed in u1client trunk
<ralsina> nessita: I can do that for syncdaemon.conf but logging.conf requires variables
<nessita> ralsina: hum... the loggin level, right?
<nessita> logging*
<ralsina> yes
<nessita> ralsina: can't we replace the vriable for the logging level we want for the installer? :-)
<ralsina> I could generate it with some obvious code, of course :-)
<nessita> so, when releasing betas, we set DEBUG, for finals, INFO
<nessita> yeah, just a silly 'something'.replace()
<ralsina> nessita: pushed test fixes on  the bug #810053 branch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810053 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Credentials obtained by the installer don't work. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810053
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will do it now
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: did any of you try the encodings branch to see if it fixes UDFs / shares?
<alecu> ralsina, not me
<nessita> ralsina: no, is in my queue
<nessita> ralsina: I'm waiting for people using this net conn to release it
<nessita> ralsina: should happen soonish (in the next hour)
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will wait for it then
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: FYI, all the empty style tags were removed
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, nice!! i probably insert some too... when i was trying the styles in the designer... now i double check even the xml :P
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: did you ever confirmed with design that it was ok to replace frames 18 and 19 with current "preferences" tab from control panel?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<ralsina> nessita: argh, no I haven't, se me traspapeló
<ralsina> nessita: will do it by email
<dobey> ralsina: can you tell me about how our bundle things work on windows?
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'm just bringing that to your plate again. Mail sounds good.
<dobey> ralsina: do we build a separate bundle for each project? (sso, cp, client, etc)
<ralsina> dobey: no, that's extremely inefficient
<ralsina> dobey: basically if we do that, each bundle will contain lots of duplication (for example, control-panel will have most of syncdaemon and sso in it)
<dobey> ralsina: oh, we can't make a bundle of just cp without its deps? the bundle has to have everything in it?
<ralsina> dobey: a bundle with everything is about 30% of the size of bundles for each
<ralsina> also, because of ussoc's design, it needs to see parts of the installer (to make the "replacement ui module" work, so that's not even doable with separate bundles
<dobey> that didn't quite answer those two questions :)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ralsina: do we have to pull everything from bzr and build it from branch to bundle it?
<ralsina> dobey: it's how I did it, to make it reproduceable
 * ralsina knows that's probably not a word
<ralsina> dobey: but if you have trunk branched (or any branch) you just put it in sources/ and it doesn't download anything
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: did you +1 my branch? (I just reloaded and LP seems not to know that if you did)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ahhhhh i'll do it in the page now :P
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> ralsina: i'm curious if we can make it pull a tarball/zip file as a means of acquiring source for a couple things, vs pulling from branches
<ralsina> dobey: sure, it
<nessita> ralsina: did you got my review request while you were having lunch?
<ralsina> dobey: sure, it's a python script, it can do anything we want ;-)
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> nessita: nope, will get to it in ... 10 minutes
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ready!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, please later if you have a minute review my branch :P
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! next to that I have this trivial one: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-asset/+merge/68002
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: yes sir, is in the queue
 * ralsina goes for the trivial
<dobey> ralsina: that makes it a bit easier to deal with the icon generation issue, i think
 * nessita realizes that suddenly "The queue" is starting to sound mysterious
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on the trivial one
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, thanks! :D
<ralsina> dobey: ok, we'll talk about details after it's landed, good for you?
<dobey> ralsina: sure i guess. i'm just asking about this right now, as i'm drawing up a bit of a minor re-org plan for some of our code, to make things easier for the cross-platform case, as well as the shim case on ubuntu
<ralsina> dobey: sounds useful
<ralsina> dobey: basically, there is a "FetchCode.run" function that has to produce a tree of code. How we do that is irrelevant.
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, i'm not worried so much about that implmeentation at the moment. just the possibility, and what we're currently doing :)
<dobey> since i have no idea how the windows port bits work really :)
<ralsina> dobey: I think the bundling thing is pretty flexible so it's probably not the part that's going to cause problems :-)
<dobey> ralsina: sure, but it is relevant to my current thinking :)
<ralsina> nessita: pushed suggested changes in the branch for bug #809873
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809873 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add a script to create a bundle and installer for all the related software (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809873
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, I remember you were discussing some things with mandel regarding the "start" method that was the last to be done, or something like that.
<mandel> alecu: in sdtool?
<alecu> mandel, around!
<alecu> mandel, yes! is that this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/linux/dbus_interface.py#L1461
<mandel> alw
<nessita> alecu: yes, it was done as far as I know
<mandel> alecu: yes, start is there…
<nessita> alecu: the "start" on windows was the one needed
<nessita> alecu: I mean, the one that mandel coded
<alecu> mandel, the thing is that I'm hitting a bug when "disconnect" is being called from control panel
<alecu> mandel, and I started tracing all the way down to sd, and that bit looks weird, because that push in disconnect I expected it to be in "interaction interfaces"
<alecu> mandel, is that right? or am I missing something?
<alecu> mandel, hmmm..... not sure. the thing is, that there's a disconnect both in class SyncDaemon (in windows/ipc.py) and both in class IPCInterface
<alecu> and the one that's getting called (and fails) is the one in class SyncDaemon.
<mandel> alecu: there are 2 disconnect, the actual method and the interface...
<mandel> alecu: can you paste the error?
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644295/
<ralsina> alecu: the TIMEOUT_INTERVAL in SSO is used by both windows and linux?
<mandel> alecu: one sec, I think I know the issue
<alecu> mandel, cool
<alecu> ralsina, don't know. checking
<mandel> alecu: I'm looking for the code right now
<alecu> ralsina, it looks like it's used on both.
<mandel> alecu: you want to call this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc_client.py#L264
<mandel> alecu: which is called from this remote object http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc_client.py#L701
<ralsina> So ... ugh. We do it for both, or I put that back to 10000 and override on the windows side, if at all possible, or put a platform if there
<mandel> alecu: so you are sking the root object http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py#L944 to execute a method that he does not have
<nessita> ralsina: is not the same, I think...
<mandel> alecu: root provides you access to all the different exposed interfaces, being the syncdaemon one of them, so you either request root the correct remote or you use the wrapper I wrote, one of those
<nessita> ralsina: oh, it's
<alecu> mandel, I think on the control panel side the right method is being called. let me check.
<mandel> alecu: let me know if I make sense before I go out
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<nessita> ralsina: well, you can duplicate that in the main/windows.py file
<nessita> ralsina: instead of importing and re-using
<ralsina> nessita: right
<ralsina> and I put this back to 10000 msec
<alecu> mandel, I think the right method on syncdaemon is being called.
<mandel> alecu: then the issue is here: SyncdaemonService
<nessita> mandel: how's branch splitting going? (I'm asking since you mention you may be going out)
<nessita> mandel: how's branch splitting going? (I'm asking since you mention you may be going out)
<mandel> alecu: this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py#L702
<ralsina> nessita: not even, it's only used in the __init__.py not on the platform-specific ones.
<mandel> alecu: looks like he is not getting the correct service object, and instead of getting the actual remote on is getting an IPCRoot, you should check in wither main of platform IPC to see how that class is instantiated
<nessita> ralsina: ooooohhhhhuuuuuccchhh
<ralsina> nessita: I will set it on the platform modules andimport it in __init__
<mandel> nessita: most of it done, I had to think a little in the way I wanted to split it, should be ready for tom morning
<nessita> mandel: AR morning or your morning?
<mandel> nessita: my morning, as in 10/11 am, so ready for review in the AR morning
<nessita> mandel: great!
<alecu> mandel, it's created here, right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py#L348
<alecu> mandel, and called from here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py#L979
<mandel> alecu: indeed, so the instantiation of the class is wrong and is getting IPCRoot in the constructor instead of the correct class to relay the calls too
<mandel> alecu: looks like a trivial bug to fix
<mandel> the relay of the methods should work when the correct instance is passed
<mandel> alecu: does it make sense?
<alecu> mandel, not entirely. Probably in your head does, but I can't keep all the layers in my head yet.
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-810440/+merge/67998
<mandel> alecu: indeed that part is a little ugly hehe to many layers in some points...
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I'm not bringing up the VM from cheepaca, I got some better net conn now :-)
<ralsina> not or now?
<alecu> mandel, you say "the instantation of the class is wrong" <-  which one of the classes is instantiated wrong?
<nessita> ralsina: now!~:-)
<alecu> how should we instantiate it?
<ralsina> nessita: is that your head-is-smoking emoticon? Nice!
<nessita> ralsina: see? I'm unstoppable today (?)
<alecu> mandel, if you can post of a diff of the fix, and I'll fix and do the tests.
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: trivial sso timeout branch, https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/live-forever/+merge/68010
<dobey> hmm, i should get a snack
<mandel> alecu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py#L702 should create a SyncDaemon remote object that simply provides the communication layer for SyncdaemonService which is the guy who knows how to disconnect etc...
<mandel> alecu: on the linux side we have a similar object that SyncdaemonService (I think is the same name, I cannot remember) that does the same thing with dbus
<mandel> alecu: so those objects are the diff platform communication layers whose only concert is to expose the method from the SyncdaemonService which is the class that knows how to do the job
<mandel> alecu: in this case it seems that the class calls another remove object (kinda ugly if you ask me) to disconnect
<alecu> mandel, "remove object" or "remote object"?
<nessita> mandel: by SyncdaemonService you mean SyncDaemonTool? (I'm trying to understand)
<mandel> alecu: typo, is a remoTe object
<mandel> nessita: no, SdTool is a convinient class that puts together some logic plus dbus/spread calls
<nessita> ah
 * nessita browses code then
<mandel> nessita: the ones we are talking about are the interaction interfaces and their wrappers
<nessita> ah
<mandel> alecu, nessita: super quick mumble and I explin it fast so that you can work
<mandel> I have 15/20 min
<alecu> mandel, please, lets.
<mandel> nessita: or skype :)
<nessita> mandel: skype! ;-)
<mandel> ok, I'll cll you both
<mandel> alecu, nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/interaction_interfaces.py
<mandel> alecu, nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/linux/dbus_interface.py
<mandel> alecu, nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/linux/dbus_interface.py#L434
<mandel> alecu, nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py#L129
<alecu> mandel, nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644295/
<mandel> nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/windows/ipc.py#L944
<ralsina> nessita, when you have a minute: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-806654/+merge/68014  [URL signing, I want to explain why I am not mocking oauth on the tests, though]
<dobey> ralsina: why would one mock oauth?
<ralsina> dobey: it's URL signing, so it's time dependent
<ralsina> dobey: so, if you want a repeatable output of oauth'ssigning, you have to mock it
<ralsina> Instead, I only test the invariant parts of the URL, that way I also test we are calling oauth correctly
<dobey> ralsina: even without the time, nonce is supposed to be unique every time :)
<ralsina> Plus we will know if oauth changes something on tests instead of on deployment ;-)
<dobey> i don't think we should mock oauth, since it doesn't do any network connection itself
<ralsina> dobey: since you know oauth,could you review that branch?
<ralsina> it's pretty trivial, but I don't know all that much about it
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know why you didn't use throwaway generic readable strings for the token in the test though
<dobey> like 'key' and 'secret' instead of 'XfdaXfdsafdkL' stuff :)
<ralsina> dobey: because we already use that set of credentials in a few other tests
<ralsina> So I am just copying myself ;-)
<dobey> ugh, copy/pasted junk is even worse. especially if they're real tokens, which they look like they are :)
 * ralsina took them from SSO ;-)
<ralsina> but it's ok, I can change that
<dobey> it's just weird and i think it makes it a bit harder to read :)
<ralsina> dobey: tokens have to be a fixed length or are just arbitrary?
<dobey> ralsina: arbitrary, i usually use 'consumer_key' and 'consumer_secret' and such for tests
<dobey> as long as they're ASCII, it's fine
<dobey> ralsina: did you run pep8 on this?
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<ralsina> dobey: if I put a readablestring on token or token_secret:
<ralsina> exceptions.TypeError: character mapping must return integer, None or unicode
<dobey> ralsina: and it didn't complain about lack of space between string and \?
<ralsina> dobey: no, but may be because I have a newer pep8
<ralsina> besides, it's a continuation line, you can't *ask* for spaces before it
<dobey> ralsina: nah, it probably doesn't complain. i don't know if it's pep8 or not. it's just ugly
<dobey> continuation characters suck :)
<dobey> use parens instead :P
<ralsina> dobey: personal taste dude.
 * dobey writes a PEP for it
<ralsina> PEP-dobey: "it should look like C" :-)
<dobey> no
<alecu> nessita, mandel: before finding this, my head was hurting. Now it's pul-sa-ting!
<ralsina> dobey: there, pushed with spaces and readable keys where those don't break it
 * ralsina is suddenly scared of what nessita alecu and mandel have been talking about on skype
<nessita> ralsina: you need to put an space before \! ;-)
<dobey> haha
<nessita> so, "a string" \
<nessita> "long"
<ralsina> nessita: pep8 didn't complain, but I already pushed that anyway just because I am nice ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: see, nessita and i agree on it!
<ralsina> oh, get a room you too. Nazis.
<ralsina> ;)
<nessita> ralsina: we were debugging an issue that alecu was having, and we saw some code is not trivial to see :-)
<dobey> o/~ deutscheland deutscheland uber alles! o/~
<nessita> that said, I can die in piece
<nessita> peace also
<ralsina> Yes, we all can die in pieces. :-)
<nessita> my brain is shortcutting :-D
<alecu> ralsina, it's not called a room. It's called a "bunker"
<dobey> haha
<dobey> alecu: nice
<dobey> ralsina: heh, you didn't change the token/token_secret too, only the consumer :P
<nessita> ralsina: I have 4 tabs opened with reviews for you. Which one I should do first? :-D
<ralsina> dobey: see above. If I change the tokens,oauth complains
<ralsina> nessita: random is ok
<dobey> it does?
<nessita> ralsina: which one is easier?
<ralsina> the sso timeout one
<dobey> ralsina: what version of python-oauth is complaining, btw?
<dobey> (just wonder if that's a new thing)
<ralsina> dobey:  1.0.1
<dobey> must be a new thing then :(
<ralsina> it makes sense, since the tokens are not just random strings
<dobey> the tokens are just random strings
<dobey> but it's also python-oauth :(
<dobey> ralsina: anyway, looks ok to me
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thx
<nessita> ralsina: I think that the signing url branch should not be attached to bug #806654, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806654 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: replace current Services tab with an embedded browser (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806654
<ralsina> nessita: it was sort of necessary for that bug, since we needed to display the signed URL
<ralsina> it doesn't *fix* it though
<nessita> ralsina: also, that same bug should be closed as won't fix after what we talked with design by email
<nessita> ralsina: so, I think we should have a bug to only solve the url signing thingy
<nessita> and close the embed a browser
<ralsina> I can just change the description to "create a function to yadda yadda
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I would like to keep track of the history of the bug, we may re-open in the future
<ralsina> ok, will add another one and reattach
<nessita> we usually edit the title for typos or better descriptions, not for completely change the goal of the bug :-P
<nessita> ralsina: approved timour thingy, going for oauth signing
<nessita> ralsina: question. Why do you sign the uri = 'https://one.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/from_oauth' instead of the url itself, and pass a 'next': url param to the oauth request?
<ralsina> nessita:IIRC the from_oath page sets the cookie so the other pages see you are logged in
<ralsina> and then you are redirected
<nessita> ralsina: but... I thought we were signing each page that needed to be sign with credentials...
<nessita> I don't understand the cookie thing (in the sense why we need to set a cookie)
<ralsina> nessita: if we do that, when you click on a link, you are going to be not-siged-in
<ralsina> because the links on the page point to the not-signed pages
<nessita> ah... I see
<nessita> ralsina: fail cut & paste! +# Authors: Roberto Alsina <alecu@canonical.com>
<nessita> (been there, done that)
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha, I'm modest
<nessita> also, this is other fail! +"""Tests for the humanize function."""
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> there, pushed both. And you uncovered my cunning plan to have alecu answer questions about my code!
<alecu> hahahah
<nessita> ralsina: hum that method will no work if the url has a query string
<ralsina> nessita: it should!
<nessita> ralsina: if the given url has a query string, that does not work :-)
<ralsina> remember it's put on the "next" argument, url-encoded
 * ralsina has not checked, of course ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: added test for that, works just fine
<nessita> ah, let me think this again, then
<nessita> ralsina: I'm askin because I struggled with this in the past
<ralsina> nessita: pushed that test in r192
<nessita> but I may have slightly different issue /me thinks
<ralsina> In fact, we always sign urls with parameters (next)
<nessita> ralsina: right, my confussion comes when signing url without the next
<nessita> that is, signing the url for rest api call, for example
<nessita> ralsina: branching the last version to run tests, and approving after that
<ralsina> nessita:  cool, thx
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I got several lint issues
<ralsina> nessita: checking lint is pretty hard on my machine because of the amount of noise I get from the test classes, sorry
<ralsina> nessita: if you could pastebin, I'll fix them immediately
<ralsina> nessita: I did introduce a pep8 error in the last test (for urls with query) which I fixed now
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644361/
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> The last one is fixed, the others I have to disable
<ralsina> Since it's pylint who's wrong :-(
<ralsina> and on my notebook.... doesn't give me those. Gives me 200 others, though.
<nessita> ralsina: right
<ralsina> nessita: pushed the disable
<nessita> ralsina: yey
<ralsina> Wow, pushing the disabled sounds nasty :-)
<dobey> this is why i want to switch to pyflakes :)
<nessita> ralsina: GUESS WHAT :-D
<nessita> ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/tests/test_url_sign.py:40:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<nessita> ralsina: I'll approve, you can globally approve once ou fix that so tarmac will not reject
<ralsina> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644366/
<ralsina> but thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: I believe you....
<ralsina> I swear I am testing things first :-(
<dobey> pep8 --repeat
<dobey> but pep8 also doesn't exit non-zero on warnings
<ralsina> dobey:  --repeat doesn't make a difference if it didn't find any problems in the file
<ralsina> ooooooook it does
<ralsina> freaking crap
<dobey> heh
<dobey> pep8 is weird
<dobey> it will find other problems after you fix some, sometimes
<dobey> even if you do --repeat :(
<nessita> ralsina: --repeat does not repeat the same error globally, not per file
<ralsina> nessita: Iam having to stop for a while and be a parent. Are you getting to test shares/udfs today?
<ralsina> If not, I may do them late tonight
<nessita> ralsina: yes if I delay your windows installer branch review which I was starting
<ralsina> yes, delay it
<dobey> well, i am off. i'll see you all on tuesday. have a good weekend and friday/monday :)
<nessita> I can swap and re-start the review tomorrow
<nessita> ok, on it!
<nessita> ralsina: I'll send the result of the test in the report
<ralsina> nessita: I know it works IRL,so I can send today's installer with it anyway
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> ralsina: if you're still around, using mandel's branch syncdaemon won't start at all
<nessita> :-(
<ralsina> :-( indeed
<nessita> ralsina: I'll file a bug and send an email to the windows-group
<nessita> I just confirmed in trunk syncdaemon is starting
<nessita> hum, laptop battery is almost dead, I need to  plug a cable
<nessita> brb
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, are you there?
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, here I am
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, i'm at home right now, i was going to fix the issue about the check state of the buttons........  question
<alecu> sure
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, all the buttons needs to has a checked state??
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I think no button needs a checked state
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, this is not about "checked state"
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, i'm confuse
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, this is the visual indicator that a button is "being clicked"
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ahhhhhhhhhh ok ok
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, i though it was an indicator that the button is pressed
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, try pressing the mouse over a button and holding the button for a few seconds...
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, yes, i know what you mean
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, that's the small visual indication that you have clicked.
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, cool.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ok, ready then! working on that!
<alecu> great!
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: sorry I didn't get to call you today at noon. Are you free a little bit now?
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, yes
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, at home in peace!!
<DiegoSarmentero> :D
<ralsina> ok, calling...
<ralsina> Diego, PM me the number please?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I did not forget about your review, but I ran out of time today, a complicated branch took much time from me
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I'll do it tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: long email about UDF tetsing was sent by email
<karni> duanedesign: omg... are you here still?
<nessita> I'm gone now, I'm a little burnt out
<karni> duanedesign: I accidentally generated an autoresponse to a support request. I just wanted to give it to joshuahoover :<
<karni> joshuahoover: please have a look at RT 3379
<joshuahoover> karni: k
<karni> joshuahoover: thank you
<nessita> bye all!
<csgeek> when I run u1sdtool I get a GtkWarning: could not open display  how can I run it the cli tool w/o a gui setup?
<alecu> csgeek, at the moment you can't, because currently u1 gets the credentials from the gnome keyring
<alecu> csgeek, it might be possible to run it inside an xvfb
<csgeek> okay... then I probably should install gnome at the very least
<alecu> csgeek, not sure if the whole of gnome is needed; just installing ubuntuone-client should get the necessary dependencies.
<alecu> ralsina, ping?
<csgeek> okay.  is there a guide on how to connect / associate with an UbuntuOne account?
<csgeek> using the u1sdtool
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<alecu> hi ralsina: I'm getting an error with trunk of sso+sd+control panel; it says sd can't connect because of an auth error.
<alecu> ralsina, nessita describes the same in an email.
<alecu> ralsina, are you getting that?
<alecu> (control panel says sd can't connect, that is)
<ralsina> alecu: haven't tried syncdaemon in a while, I was working on u1cp and installer
<ralsina> and in u1cp onthings without UI :-(
<alecu> ralsina, then don't worry; we'll see about that later.
<ralsina> nothing landed on sycdaemon today, right?
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, are you there? i've submited a request merge for the pressed effect on buttons
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, great!
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, want to pass me the link to the merge proposal?
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diego-sarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/button-pressed/+merge/68039
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, let me know if the colors are not the right one..... i use another in the same scale but darker
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, the code looks fine; please set the "commit message" in the merge proposal.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ok
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, (it can be the same as "description of the change")
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I'll test it right away.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ready
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, it works fine, but looks a bit weird. We should ask the designer for the exact colors.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, yep! i had the same feeling
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, i don't have the best taste in colors :P
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, the designer supposedly does :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ok, let me know when the colors are defined :D
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, let's try the same color gradient that the "non highlighted" button, but with the darker color on top and the lighter below it.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ok....... give a sec
#ubuntuone 2011-07-15
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I tried it like this
<alecu>         stop: 0 #e44e19,stop: 1.0 #fecfc2);
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, i tried
<DiegoSarmentero> it
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, looks nice
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, do you want me to submit that?
<alecu> yup, it's not perfect but will do till they choose a better combination.
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, sure
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, definitly looks better
<DiegoSarmentero> :P
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ready!
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, cool, I've approved it. thanks!
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, :D
<duanedesign> karni: ok :)
<karni> duanedesign: Josh took care of it
<duanedesign> aha, i was just about to ask :P
<duanedesign> karni: i updated the wiki to reflect the change to mobile contacts...it will be nice when the site reflects it as well
<karni> duanedesign: Josh takes care of these kind of support messages (concerning contacts)
<karni> /s/messages/questions
<fagan> morning all, ill probably not be too attentive on IRC today since im working on 1 monitor because im waiting for a package downstairs but im working on testing the bundle maker all day anyway
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<fagan> happy friday JamesTait
 * fagan break
<fagan> Wow windows takes bloody ages to install
<fagan> I gave it 2 processors and all and its still taking an hour
<fagan> ~, ];
 * fagan just made an emoticon by dropping his keyboard
<fagan> ooh its working on the clean install of XP
<fagan> Ill wait till ralsina_ gets in to +1 the branch just in case
<ralsina_> fagan: here I am :-)
<fagan> ralsina_: working perfect
<ralsina_> yay
<fagan> ralsina_: so I can +1 the branch if thats all thats needed
<fagan> ralsina: so is it ok to +1 the branch then since its working or do I need to code review too
<ralsina> Do a +1, I will get a code review from nessita in a bit
<fagan> kk cool
<fagan> ralsina: so whats the task now?
<fagan> I was thinking if there isnt any task I can do up some examples on using the APIs or what ever if you dont have any task in mind
<ralsina> fagan: could you uninstall, and re-try with the latest version of that branch? It has a few changes
<fagan> ralsina: what do you mean by uninstall?
<fagan> did you update the branch more?
<ralsina> oh,right, you tried the bundles
<fagan> yep did
<ralsina> ok, now try the installer :-)
<fagan> kk
<ralsina> Get bitrock installbuilder qt edition and follow the README
<fagan> ralsina: will do
<ralsina> create an installer, try it n the clean VM
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
 * duanedesign needs to install the Windows Client today
<fagan> duanedesign: I can give you the .exes for it if you want
<fagan> you just need to unzip it and double click to test
<fagan> ill pm you a link
<duanedesign> fagan: cool, thank you
 * fagan break
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<ralsina> good morning nessita
<ralsina> nessita, we have (another) big problem, and sorry to start the day this way :-(
<ralsina> basically, logging is broken in the way we use it on windows
<ralsina> bug #811006
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811006 in ubuntuone-client "Problem with logfile rollover on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811006
<ralsina> We are using a RotatingFileHandler and we are spawning subprocesses. That mix is a no-no.
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<facundobatista> ralsina, spawning subprocesses?
<ralsina> facundobatista: yes, to activate ussoc from syncdaemon.
<ralsina> facundobatista: we don't have dbus to do it for us :-(
<facundobatista> ralsina, so, SD spawn a process for the sso part, why it complicates the logging?
<ralsina> facundobatista: basically that doesn't work on windows, it's complicated and I understand half of it: http://bugs.python.org/issue4749#msg101822
<facundobatista> ralsina, ah, because the other process also wants to log in the same file?
<ralsina> facundobatista: not even needs to do that,it seems
<ralsina> facundobatista: it seems the file handle is inherited by the child process and then it's broken for the parent
<nessita> my phone went deade for 10 minutes, if anyone spoke to me, please repeat :-)
<ralsina> nessita: bug #811006
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811006 in ubuntuone-client "Problem with logfile rollover on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811006
<nessita> ralsina: hey there!
<ralsina> hi!
<ralsina> I guess my hello was missing too :-)
<nessita> ralsina: by any chance, did you cacth up with mandel? I Was wondering if he said something related to the email I sent last inght
<ralsina> didn't see him
<jo-erlend_> is there a ubuntu one openid url I can use?
<fagan> ralsina: he was online from 8-10:30 ish and then left
<ralsina> fagan: thx!
<fagan> jo-erlend_: https://login.ubuntu.com
<fagan> jo-erlend_: im pretty sure thats it
<jo-erlend_> fagan, I mean in order to identify to other sites.
<fagan> Then try login.ubuntu.com/~yourlaunchpadid
 * fagan checks too 
<fagan> nope doesnt work
<facundobatista> nessita, ralsina: http://bugs.python.org/issue4749#msg89218
<ralsina> facundobatista: I can try that, see if it helps
<nessita> facundobatista: does syncdaemon call subprocess? :-/
<facundobatista> nessita, no that I'm aware of
<nessita> right
<facundobatista> nessita, but ralsina tells me that we're spawning subprocesses
<nessita> not within syncdaemon
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> nessita: it calls Popen for the tcp activation of ussoc?
<fagan> jo-erlend_: could you not do it with lp instead?
<facundobatista> ralsina, where?
<nessita> ralsina: but that's syncdaemon itself...
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure that counts... does it?
<ralsina> nessita: well, since the bug happens it might
<ralsina> I am about to test it and tell you ;-)
<ralsina> No, doesn't help
<nessita> ralsina: how it happened? I mean, it happened when closing syncdaemon? when running a new syncdaemon? or in the middle of a run?
<ralsina> nessita: I apparently left syncdaemon running
<nessita> right
<ralsina> So I probably have a big log
<ralsina> And now when I start it, I get that
<facundobatista> ralsina, I'm lost, where SD is spawning other process?
<fagan> jo-erlend_: actually putting  https://login.ubuntu.com  works
<nessita> ralsina: syncaemon always rotates logs at startup. YOu may have another syncdaemon running
<ralsina> nessita: I don't
<nessita> ralsina: how do you kill the a running syncdaemon?
<nessita> s/the a/a
<ralsina> nessita: with the process manager
<fagan> But it doesnt have a fancy page like on lp when you click the link
<nessita> ralsina: hum...
<jo-erlend_> fagan, nice! Thanks :)
<facundobatista> ralsina, I'm lost, where SD is spawning other process?
<ralsina> facundobatista: I don't know how it's done, but on windows, when sd needs ussoc, it's started.
<ralsina> facundobatista: I am trying to follow that code now
<facundobatista> ok
<ralsina> facundobatista: when sd calls UbuntuSSOClient.connect() that checks if the sso port is unused, and starts sso using subprocess.Popen
<ralsina> nessita: ^
<ralsina> unless I completely misunderstood the code, of course
<ralsina> And if I start ussoc manually before sd, it works perfectly. So I think that's it.
<nessita> ralsina: but...
<nessita> ralsina: ah! I understand
<facundobatista> nessita, do you?
<nessita> facundobatista: yes, let me explain quickly
<nessita> facundobatista: on linux, we acess the SSO service by dbus activation, yes?
<facundobatista> yes
<nessita> facundobatista: on windows, there is no such thing, so we need to start the SSO service "by hand", that is done via subprocess.Popen
<nessita> facundobatista: and sso may be inheriting syncdemon fds, which has no practical sense
<nessita> yes?
<ralsina> bad news is, making it close_fds doesn't fix it
<nessita> ralsina: you should kill sso now
<nessita> ralsina: since sso already has access to the file
<nessita> no?
<facundobatista> nessita, yes
<ralsina> I killed it first.But I'll try again
<facundobatista> ralsina, so, you tried close_fds on the Popen of tcpactivation.py, line 130 ?
<ralsina> facundobatista: right
<ralsina> good news, that does fix it!
<nessita> ok, telecom my cut off my phone line any minute now
<facundobatista> ralsina, -.-
<nessita> for a couple of minutes they say
<facundobatista> <ralsina> bad news is, making it close_fds doesn't fix it
<facundobatista> <ralsina> good news, that does fix it!
<facundobatista> nessita, we'll miss you
<ralsina> facundobatista: would you prefer it to be the other way around? ;-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, I don't understand what works and what doesn't
<ralsina> facundobatista: looks like I had a stale process somewhere
<facundobatista> ralsina, ah, ok, ok
<ralsina> so adding close_fds makes the logging problem go away
<facundobatista> so, close_fds works
<facundobatista> makes sense
<facundobatista> ralsina, what you will *not* be able to do is to log from that new process into the same file, but we don't want that, so we're happy
<ralsina> cool, this really scared me. The proposed "real" solution sounds like a lot of work.
<facundobatista> ralsina, there's no "real" solution more than this
<ralsina> facundobatista: yes, do a socketlog server
<facundobatista> ralsina, the other thing that is proposed in the python bug tracker
<ralsina> facundobatista: and use a sockethandler
<facundobatista> ralsina, is for spawning different processess that all wants to log
<facundobatista> in the same file
<facundobatista> so, as there's no good way to synchronize them all to use the same file
<ralsina> facundobatista: or if you need access to stdin/out/err, which close_fds closes too
<facundobatista> you need to log from a single process, and all the other ones to send the log lines to that one
<fagan> standup in 10
<ralsina> fagan: alecu and mandel won't be here, DiegoSarmentero finished his contract, nessita has obvious connectivity issues. Short standup! :-/
<fagan> ralsina: yeah sounds like it
<fagan> And dob_ey is off
<nessita> hello again!!!
<ralsina> hello nessita! It seems using close_fds works
<nessita> facundobatista, ralsina: I missed everything from
<nessita> (09:41:36 AM) facundobatista: <ralsina> bad news is, making it close_fds doesn't fix it
<nessita> (09:41:41 AM) facundobatista: <ralsina> good news, that does fix it!
<fagan> hey nessita standup with you, ralsina and I in 7
<ralsina> nessita: *but* it means the spawned processes can't write to stdout/stderr. That should not be a problem, right?
<nessita> ....
<facundobatista> nessita, pasting in private
<nessita> ralsina: well, nothing too serious I guess
<ralsina> nessita: at least we won't see it ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: also, while telecom lets you see it, is this one known,or I file it? https://pastebin.canonical.com/49806/
<nessita> ralsina: I just got a call from a Mr Telecom saying that I should not get more issues today (tm)
<ralsina> Nice of Mr Telecom :-)
<nessita> ralsina: we had one like that that mandel said it was fixed
<nessita> ralsina: so, please file a new one
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will file it
<nessita> since it may be the same not fixed or may be a new onw
<fagan> moi
<fagan> nessita and ralsina standup
<nessita> me
<nessita> fagan: go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * test the updated py2exe script IRL
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * do the bitrock bit before that and test that bit
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: bug #810440, bug #810640, reviews, UDF testing + long report, meetings
<nessita> TODO: interview windows candidate, UDF debugging by looking at logs
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810440 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: 'explore' button is too wide and looks ugly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810440
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810640 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: we need an asset for file sync error/alert (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810640
<nessita> ralsina: iuhu?
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<fagan> nessita: what does iuhu mean?
<nessita> fagan: like "iuuuuuhhhuuuuuu"
<fagan> nessita: hah
<Chipaca> fagan: yoohoo, i guess you'd write
 * fagan thought it was some spanish thingy 
<fagan> Chipaca: yep that would parse better
<Chipaca> fagan: you parse in your lexer! that explains a lot
<nessita> that's cheating!
<nessita> :-P
<fagan> hahah
 * fagan is worried he might have to work downstairs on monday again if the package doesnt get here 
<fagan> :/
<nessita> ralsina: you too? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: go!
<ralsina> nessita: but at least quassel saves my backlog :-)
<ralsina> sorry,1'
<nessita> sure
<ralsina> DONE: * Windows call
<ralsina> * Fixed bug #810719 (url signing)
<ralsina> * Fixed bug #810674 (SSO timeout)
<ralsina> * Improved #809873 (bundle-and-installer-making script)
<ralsina> * Improved #810053 (credentials dont ping)
<ralsina> * Lots of reviews
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810719 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Provide a function to oauth-sign URLs using the user's credentials (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810719
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810674 in ubuntu-sso-client "SSO-Client should live forever on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810674
<ralsina> Found a few bugs earlier
<ralsina> TODO: fix bug #811006
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811006 in ubuntuone-client "Problem with logfile rollover on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811006
<ralsina> Mergemy peding branches, then finish the installer
<ralsina> and by "installer" y mean the wizard
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> Oh, and I interviewed the candidate!
 * nessita -> interview, brb
<fagan> ralsina: that job listing has been up for a long while it seems
<ralsina> oh, yes
<fagan> I suppose hr is a careful process
<ralsina> fagan: no, it's just hard to find the right person
<fagan> ralsina: yeah I could only guess
 * fagan has just been on the wrong side of the interview process
<ralsina> there is no right side of the interview process
<ralsina> it has only wrongsides
<fagan> ralsina: haha
<fagan> Im glad to see that a manager sees interviews as painful as the candidates
<ralsina> Ok, adding to my TODO: move the freaking process forward in Taleo before it all rots
<lisette> nessita: do you know if the installer & client use images for buttons?
<nessita> lisette: I don't but I can find out, one sec :-)
<nessita> lisette: nopes, just CSS. Example: background: qlineargradient(x1: 0, y1: 0, x2: 0, y2: 1, stop: 0 #fedad1,stop: 1.0 #e47a55);
<lisette> nessita: cool, thank you!
<ralsina> facundobatista: just as a note, syncdaemon also spawns a subprocess on linux once: platform/linux/messaging.py
<facundobatista> ralsina, that is aberrant :|
<ralsina> facundobatista: ?
<facundobatista> ralsina, that there is code in the syncdaemon to start the ubuntuone-control-panel is very very ugly
<ralsina> oh, ok
<alecu> hello!
<ralsina> Hola alecu!
<nessita> hi alecu
<alecu> hi all
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: sorry again for the short notice. Luli told me about it yesterday noon, and I totally forgot.
<ralsina> alecu: no problem
<fagan> Luli is a great name
<fagan> :)
<alecu> ralsina, so, is trunk running for you still this morning?
<ralsina> alecu: ran into bug #811006
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811006 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Problem with logfile rollover on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811006
<alecu> fagan, her name is Lucila, but we call her Luli.
<alecu> ralsina, ok.
<alecu> nessita, is trunk still broken for you?
<fagan> alecu: awh :)
<ralsina> how do I run one part of the test suite in ubuntuone-client?
<alecu> ralsina, python c:\python27\scripts\u1trial --reactor=twisted tests\platform\windows\test_ipc.py
<ralsina> alecu: thanks
<alecu> ralsina, I think u1trial also has a param to run a "match" of some tests... let me check.
<nessita> alecu: let me confirm, I haven't re tried
<alecu> nessita, please try trunk of sso, sd, u1cp
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, Chipaca: shall we mumble now?
<alecu> nessita, or whatever was broken for you better.
<alecu> nessita, mandel proposed to do it 3~4pm art
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, Chipaca: I can catch up with mandel later
<ralsina> ok, then, let's
<alecu> oks
<alecu> nessita, mumble or skype?
<nessita> mumble! :-D
<ralsina> alecu: argh, https://pastebin.canonical.com/49818/
<nessita> alecu: I'm at home, phone works *for now*
<nessita> FINGER CROSSSSSSS
<nessita> Chipaca: you available?
<ralsina> alecu: adding close_fds=True in ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/windows/tools.py line 443 breaks a test in a way I am not even close to understanding :-(
<CardinalFang> Whoa.
<CardinalFang> It doesn't even have fork(), right, so what does close_fds even mean?
<CardinalFang> ...assuming it's only run under Windows.
<CardinalFang> Er, exec(), I mean.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: yes, it's windows only
<nessita> ralsina: trace of the failure?
<nessita> ralsina: is probably a tgrace from MOck that are *no-understandable*
<ralsina> nessita: it's from mock alright
<nessita> ralsina: show me! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I am trying to pick it up in the 17 tests that fail there
<nessita> lovely
<nessita> (not)
<alecu> ralsina, can you paste it?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/49822/
<ralsina> I am changing start, so I assume it should make test_start fail ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: the test is expecting... notepad to be pass to subprocess.Popen
<nessita> => subprocess.Popen(['notepad'])  - Performed fewer times than expected.
<ralsina> I am adding one argument to Popen. If I add that in the mock,I get 23 test fails
<nessita> you need to tell mocker that you will call subprocess.Popen(['notepad'], close_fds=True)
<alecu> ralsina, that .start() is not used by the tcp activation.
<ralsina> alecu: oh, even beter
<alecu> ralsina, I think it could only be used by u1sdtool
<alecu> (which we have not in windows yet)
<ralsina> alecu: then I am confused about how tcp activation works for sd
<ralsina> I know I fixed it in ussoc because it makes the error go away, I just assumed in sd it was done the same way
<alecu> ralsina, it uses ubuntu_sso/utils/tcpactivation.py
<ralsina> Oh,cool, so it's only one fix
<alecu> ralsina, very likely!
<ralsina> alecu, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/close_fds_sso/+merge/68101 ?
<alecu> ralsina, sure
<ralsina> It's trivial only in appearance
<alecu> ralsina, I'm approving, but I have not tested it IRL.
<ralsina> alecu: the only possible bad side effect would be if sso or sd wrote to stdout/stderr, those will be closed
<ralsina> Ok, I'm off to see the taxman!
<vividviolin> I'm not sure that this is the right place for this, but I seem to be having trouble downloading music I bought from the ubuntu one music store
<vividviolin> I bought an album and one of the songs downloaded fine, but the rest have been stuck as "queued" for about 15 minutes now
<vividviolin> similar to what was described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496200
<nessita> ping
<nessita> ralsina: shall the installer show the terms and conditions or that is not done yet?
<fagan> vividviolin: could you send a message to our support and they can sort it out for you https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<vividviolin> okay, I'll do that.  Thanks!
<fagan> vividviolin: np
<nessita> ralsina: bug #811099
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811099 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Terms and conditions is not shown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811099
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here... send me an e-mail! :P
<nessita> ralsina: bug #811103
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811103 in ubuntuone-windows-installer ""Set up Account" can not be clicked and there is no indication of what's wrong (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811103
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> ralsina: bug #811109
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811109 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The sign in form can be submitted even if no captcha solution was entered (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811109
<nessita> ralsina: bug #811111
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811111 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "There is no visual indication that the form is being processed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811111
<nessita> ralsina: bug #811116
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811116 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Last screen shows "are you sure" dialog when closing the wizard (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811116
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I finished the review, I added a couple of needs fixing, but very little ones
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: also attached some screenshots of some weird effects I see in the VM I tested that in
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: let me know if you have any question!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: did you see my messages? my internet went crazy for a couple of mins
<fagan> ralsina: ok tested and working fine
<fagan> the installer works nicely :)
<fagan> ralsina: I can give you the installer I built if you want
<fagan> ralsina: ill pm you the link anyway since you dont seem to be around
<fagan> (and since im just about to EOW
<fagan> )
<nessita> ok, I'm off for lunch
 * fagan EOW
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 01:04:22)
<Chipaca> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> Chipaca: pong
<ralsina> nessita: I'll check the bugs you mentioned now
<ralsina> thanks fagan!
<nessita> ralsina: no need to do it now, I just noticed all those when reviewing the installer branch from diego
<ralsina> nessita: "Setup new account" should not be enabled until you accept the terms
<nessita> ralsina: hum, that is not happening to me, unless the theme is hiding that?
<ralsina> nessita: the theme can not enable a disabled button. Here' how it looks for me: http://screencast.com/t/EchuDTVm
<ralsina> nessita: and here is the TOS being displayed
<nessita> ralsina: can you please try with the branch from Diego?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: about the TOS, I attached a screenshot as well, and my wins since it does not work :-P
<nessita> mine*
<nessita> ralsina: also, ping again about the bandwidth/file sync setting modification. Did you send the email yesterday?
<ralsina> no, sending it now
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: TOS with diego's branch
<ralsina> http://screencast.com/t/rhF40o2Aec
<nessita> ralsina: did you see my screenshot?
<ralsina> And "Setup Account is disabled"
<ralsina> nessita: dn't see links t screenshot in the backlog
<nessita> ralsina: is in the bug report
<nessita> ralsina: how can we debug my env? because that is not working here (in the VM)
<ralsina> nessita: that could be just that the page didn't load for some reason
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero, nessita: a real problem is that the disabled button looks exactly like an enabled one ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: then we need to handle that, otherwise the suer experience is ugly
<nessita> user*
<nessita> ralsina: also, I would expect some sort of spinner while the TOS loads
<nessita> can we do that?
 * beuno chears for nessita 
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, yes, we could specialized the buttons with an object name
<ralsina> nessita: of course we can
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I think what ralsina says is that we need a specific style for disabled buttons... (I *think*)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ahhhh
<DiegoSarmentero> yes
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: it's just the disabled state, it's not specific to a button
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, yes... it's kind of confusing actually
<nessita> beuno: thanks, you must know people is hating me already :-D
<DiegoSarmentero> no
<DiegoSarmentero> now
<nessita> so I'm doing a great work! (?)
<beuno> nessita, if nobody hates you, you're not trying hard enough!
<ralsina> nessita: bug #811116 is actually a design bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811116 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Last screen shows "are you sure" dialog when closing the wizard (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811116
<ralsina> nessita: since the only call to action is "start the dashboard", closing the window is cancelling.
<nessita> ralsina: design asked us to show the are you sure button in that specific screen?
<nessita> ralsina: ...
<nessita> I disagree
<nessita> the user may open the dashboard later
<ralsina> nessita: and the request is that the dialog shouldappear at any attempt to cancel the installer
<ralsina> nessita: then we need to offer a finish  button
<nessita> I agree to that, but closing the last window is not cancelling
<nessita> closing the last window is not canceling! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: closing a dialog is calling it's "reject" method
<nessita> ralsina: I think you're mixing implementation details with design spec
<ralsina> But yes, I can specialcase it
<ralsina> bug #811111 is actually a SSO-qt bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811111 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "There is no visual indication that the form is being processed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811111
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll re-assign that one
<nessita> done: bug #811111
<ralsina> nessita: you agree to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/close_fds_sso ? Without that I can't test much :-(
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<alecu> two branches, two! https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/status-changed/+merge/68116 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-status-changed/+merge/68117
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, about that last issue, you can use the dot animation i created for control panel, that animation doesn't need and extra window or space between the widgets, it's going to appear above the actual form.... just a thought
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: yes, I was thinking about that
<nessita> ralsina: yes with a request: can you please add a huge comment before setting close_fds= True? point to the python bug report as well, so later no one revert that
<ralsina> I can hook the signals from the webview to show/hide it
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, right
<nessita> @pig
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> alecu: groso! and they work as well?!?!?! :-D
<nessita> alecu: I think you also fixed bug #811007 in the client branch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811007 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon is not exposing the "connect" method on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811007
<nessita> alecu, ralsina, Chipaca, man<tab completion failure>: mumble  in 6 minutes
<ralsina> man<tab completion failure> will be there? ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I reply to the email cc'ing the address he requested
<nessita> ralsina: so, I hope so
<nessita> I'm killing some easy bugs while I wait for the mumble, ralsina, could you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-u1lint/+merge/68120
<ralsina> nessita: sure
 * alecu is having a real quick lunch
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on that last one
<nessita> great
<ralsina> nessita: couldyou take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894 ?
<ralsina>  nessita: you did the code review yesterday, IIRC, it had a small issue running tests which I just fixed
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I owe you that one
<nessita> alecu: can you mumble?
<alecu> I'm joining mumble
<mandel> nessita, alecu, ralsina: I'm back to work :)
<nessita> mandel: mumble?
<ralsina> mandel, mumble?
<mandel> nessita: sure, sorry I was a little late, I could not find a cibercafe
<mandel> launching t right now,...
<ralsina> alecu: trade you one of yours for this silly one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-811116/+merge/68125
<nessita> alecu: -client approved, -control-panel with simple needs fixings
<ralsina> nessita: TDD fix for #811116 ---^
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I 'll first do the "old" one I owe you
 * ralsina actually wrote the test first in this one
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on  -client
<nessita> ralsina: question... in the fix-810053 MP you say:
<nessita> set PYTHONPATH=..\fix-810053;..\ubuntuone-control-panel;.
<nessita> python bin\windows-ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> I'm not sure what you mean with that pythonpath
<nessita> ralsina: I need to run ussoc using what branches exactly?
<ralsina> You need to run ubuntu-sso-client having this branch in its PYTHNPATH so it can import the custom GUI
<ralsina> ussoc can be trunk
<nessita> ah... tricky
<ralsina> that whole branch is tricky
<nessita> ralsina: but why the control panel?
<nessita> (in the pythonpath)
<ralsina> because installer imports controlpanel
<nessita> I see
<nessita> I see == euphemism("ouch!") :P
<nessita> ralsina: can't make it work :-( I will try to grab a screenshot of what is happening
<ralsina> nessita: yes, this whole architecture is based on something that, were it done in other languajes, would be called "code injection vulnerability" :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, in the PATH for running ussoc you need to also add u1client
<mandel> ralsina: code injection is good, the problem is that in python it can be a problem… in a casted lang is not ;)
 * mandel waits for arguments from the python fans...
<nessita> alecu: let me know when the needs fixing are fixed, I ll re-review
<ralsina> mandel: ok, "arbitrary code execution" :-)
<mandel> ralsina: much better hehe
<nessita> ralsina: I'm getting this traceback within sso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644972
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> nessita: ok, it's one of those attributes. Pushig a fix in 1'
<nessita> ralsina: also, the installer should also add callbacks to credentials_not_found and user_cancellation
<nessita> ralsina: so the binary stops running if the user cancels
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if you understand what I mean
<ralsina> nessita: you mean if the user cancels in the UI, make the installer binary stop
<nessita> exactly
<ralsina> makes sense, didn't try that
<nessita> ralsina: in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/main/windows.py, you need to also add code like this;
<nessita> client.sso_cred.on_credentials_found_cb = found
<nessita> for not found and user cancellation
<ralsina> ok, will do that and the help_text fix in a few minutes
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> I'll review the simple one
<nessita> ralsina: do we have a bug report to be able to open  subprocess.Popen(["ubuntuone-control-panel-qt", ]) in windows?
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: I'm of, I found the issue with the import error yet I have not fixed it, will be done early morning on moday so I can get your revies
<ralsina> nessita: no, we don't.
<mandel> have a good weeked!!!!
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll fill it
<ralsina> nessita: if we can assume it's being run from the installed version, it's trivial
<nessita> ralsina: trivial how?
<ralsina> nessita: it's in the same folder as the installer binary and ussoc's binary so, use __file__
<nessita> ralsina: that will not work on linux, so if we do that let's please file a bug to make it, later, multiplatform
<ralsina> nessita: agreed. On Linux we can trust PATH, so as it is it should work on Linux
<ralsina> So, in thebug put "don't break linux" :-)
<nessita> ralsina: hehe
<nessita> ralsina: another thing: the "Add folder" button does not work, but I did not file a report
<nessita> I guess you mentioned you still have to work on that?
<ralsina> nessita: no, that has a bug already
<nessita> ack
<nessita> bug #811246
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811246 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The Control Panel is not opened in the last step (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811246
<ralsina> bug #800376
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<nessita> ralsina: I swear I'm running your branch fix-811116, with proper PYTHONPATH and all, I double check. Hitting close with bring the Are you Sure dialog
<nessita> will grab screenshot
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: check your PYTHONPATH for ussoc, though. If ussoc is picking up the other branch you were reviewing, then this branch is not being used at all :-)
<nessita> ralsina: but..
<nessita> ralsina: the fix-811116 does not have the 053 in it
<ralsina> ok, yes, you are right
<nessita> so what you say is not true, I think
<nessita> I thought about that too...
<nessita> ralsina: is it working for you?
<nessita> I'm clicking the red cross at the right top corner
<nessita> ralsina: forget what I said
<ralsina> re-checked, yes, it works for me
<nessita> it was a major PICNIC
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> hope you had nice sandwiches :-)
<nessita> I branched trunk and forgot to merge your branch in it ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: it works!!! sorry for the false alarm
<ralsina> nessita: np
<ralsina> nessita: I had absolute faith in the test anyway ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: that's my boy!
<nessita> I'm so happy you say that
<nessita> ralsina: approved
<ralsina> nessita: Ithik you may have noticed a marked improvement in the quality of my branches this week
<nessita> ralsina: yes, and I'm very happy about that
<ralsina> nessita: it was 50% rust
<nessita> ok, I have a medical appointment I need to attend to
<nessita> ralsina: I'll be back to re-review your branch
<ralsina> ok, good luck!
<nessita> and then I'll call it a wekk
<nessita> week*
<ralsina> nessita: hope I get it in good shape, it's getting tricky
 * nessita -> away
<jo-erlend_> in the couchdb "contacts", I see a field called application_annotations. It contains "Evolution" and a revision date. What does that do, and is it special for that database or is it a general thing?
<DanRabbit> threeve: hey dude, I got TestFlight installed and that, but it says I'm waiting for approval from the dev team :)
<threeve> DanRabbit: hi Dan.  I think all that means is that I haven't published a build that you can install yet.
<DanRabbit> threeve: okay cool, just making sure I'm all set up.
<threeve> Due to the way iOS provisioning works you'll only have access to new builds
<threeve> DanRabbit: yeah, I got some emails so you should be all set.
<DanRabbit> threeve: so how do you want to do this thing? I know that the typical Canonical design pattern is to just kind of hand of wireframes and flow charts and stuff. But what's important for you guys?
<threeve> hmm...  "everything"?  wireframes and flows are good to get started, but if you want to provide more detailed visual comps I'm down with that too, down to precise control placement, etc.
<DanRabbit> threeve: okay cool. I just want to make sure that whatever I'm doing is for the benefit of helping you guys code the app and not just busy work
<threeve> I'm open to receiving as much input and guidance as you want to provide given your work load.  If we cross the line into busy work I won't hesitate to let you know ;)
<DanRabbit> okay awesome. Where are you guys at with it right now?
<threeve> square 1.  I will be starting dev on Monday.
<DanRabbit> okay cool, so clean slate :)
<threeve> very much so.  We aren't basing this app off of some other project/app so we have lots of flexibility I think
 * threeve likes clean slates
<DanRabbit> threeve: sweet. I starting working on some login stuff yesterday, so I'll keep going with that and I'll send you some mocks and a flowchart so you have something to work with on Monday :)
 * DanRabbit does as well ;)
<threeve> sounds great, look forward to seeing what you come up with!
<DanRabbit> for sure :D
<DanRabbit> threeve: I have some ideas about some visual styling for elements too. I dunno how far you want to go into it, but I figure I'll show it off and see what you think ;)
<threeve> DanRabbit: I've done quite a bit of UI customization on iOS, so I can probably handle most anything you can come up with. :)  Once I see it I'll be able to give you a idea of the effort.
<DanRabbit> threeve: sweeeeeeet :D
 * threeve could tell you horror stories about UI customization on iOS.
<DanRabbit> lol
<DanRabbit> well it's not anything maddening. Just want to get something that feels like iOS but also feels like Ubuntu
<threeve> +1
<threeve> If you can come up with a good, for lack of a better word, "theme" then we could maybe backport it to the other apps too.
<DanRabbit> sweet
<karni> duanedesign: thanks for letting me know about RTs :)
<duanedesign> karni:  your welcome :)
<karni> duanedesign: That one (as quite few of them) was easy. We just have to surface few more configuration settings.
<duanedesign> i need to go back and read them. Maybe i can help you with some of the easier ones
<karni> duanedesign: Most frequest are "Login failed" which will be solved with the SSO I implemented, and how to upload all pictures once user asked to upload "Future only" pictures [by deleting configuration files :)]
<karni> duanedesign: That's ok, they hardly take me any time to reply :)
<karni> duanedesign: Fell free to answer them, if you know the answer, though :) Of course it's a team effort :)
<jo-erlend> I need a little help. Because desktopcouch sync has been down, I asked support for a copy so I could install it again here. I had deleted it because I knew I had a copy on u1. In the reply, I got a copy of my database. The instructions told me to shutdown desktopcouch by running /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop, replace the file and then run this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645028/
<jo-erlend> as far as I can tell, the only thing that does it so launch the futon web ui. And that works. All my contacts are there. But now Evolution cannot use that database anymore. It gives me this error: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._e_2ddata_2dbook_2derror.Code100: Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object
<jo-erlend> to me, it sounds like desktopcouch isn't running or something. But using futon works as well as it always has. Any ideas?
<alecu> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> alecu: pong
<alecu> ralsina, what does "print sys.platform" shows on your 7-64bits?
<alecu> win64?
<ralsina> win32 butmay be because I have 32-bit python
<alecu> ralsina, cool, thanks.
<jo-erlend> any ideas at all? It's kinda important to me to get this fixed quickly.
<alecu> ralsina, the fixes that nessita requested on my latest u1cp branch are ready, so you may want to re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-status-changed/+merge/68117
<jderose> CardinalFang: what CouchDB version is going to ship in Oneiric?
<karni> nessita: I've sent you the talk with Ricardo regarding the link the email VS oauth signed validate_email call
<karni> alecu: ping
<karni> rye: ping
<alecu> karni, pong!
<karni> rye: unping
<karni> alecu: hi :D!
<alecu> hey there :-)
<karni> alecu: I have one question about the api.ping() call
<karni> alecu: The rough documentation says that the token must be in a form of
<karni> alecu: "Ubuntu One @ foobar"
<alecu> right
<karni> alecu: Why the requirement? Is it really a must?
<karni> alecu: If I created "Ubuntu One Files @ foobar" and pinged U1
<karni> would it get the token correctly?
<alecu> karni, I'm prety sure the ping server parses the " @ " somehow. Let me check.
<karni> alecu: much thanks
<karni> I love the timezone difference. I can ask a question after midnight, and you guys are still available =D
<alecu> karni, I'm not supposed to be here at 19.30 on a friday, but anyway... :-)
<karni> alecu: Neither am I =D But I'm happy you're here :)
<alecu> karni, I'm looking at the server code, and not only the @ but the whole "Ubuntu One @ " is mandatory
<karni> alecu: :<
<alecu> karni, that's because there can be a few different services requesting credentials from sso, ie: the software center
<karni> alecu: so, the api.ping() call with only succeed on Ubuntu One side, if the SSO contains an "Ubuntu One @ xxx" token?
<karni> alecu: right. and that service can have multiple applications (how about that ;) )
<alecu> karni, and when a ping happens on the server side we get all credentials from sso, filter the ones not starting with "Ubuntu One @ " and only copy those to our local databases.
<karni> alecu: I worked it around and named my tokens like "Ubuntu One @ NexusOne Files" or "Ubuntu One @ NexusOne whatever_fancy_app_name" so they're readable
<alecu> karni, it makes sense.
<karni> alecu: awesome, I'm happy to know that
<karni> alecu: okidoki, much thanks!
 * nessita is back
<nessita> alecu: on it!
<alecu> welcome back!
<alecu> so, did the doctor find you "sane" ?
<nessita> not at all, of course
<nessita> alecu: I'm still hunting a doctor that will tell me that I can eat wheat with no problems
<nessita> I'm not succeeding
<alecu> :-(
<nessita> yeao
<nessita> yeap*
<nessita> this doctor was nice, but he redirected me to another
<karni> nessita: I'm seeing a 'doctor' keyword, I hope you're healthy!
<nessita> karni: doctor says I need to eat gluten-free meals, but is too hard so I'm trying to find a doctor that says that the other doctors are wrong :-)
<karni> nessita: Sounds like a good plan!
<nessita> indeed
<karni> nessita: Quiek question - does pinging staging U1 pull tokens from Staging SSO? Or you only tested ping on production U1 with production SSO?
<alecu> karni, no idea about how staging u1/sso works related to credentials.
<karni> alecu: Roman played with it recently, I'll ask him :)
<alecu> yeah, probably he's awake right now, it's only 2AM in kiev :-)
<karni> alecu: yeah, he's in the next timezone to me :)
<alecu> hahaha
 * nessita -> eod
<nessita> unless you alecu need me for something?
<alecu> nessita, have a nice weekend :-)
<nessita> you too!
<nessita> bye all
<karni> zomg.. Now it takes 9 hours to travel ~420km on express train in Poland x_O
<karni> bye nessita, take care
#ubuntuone 2011-07-16
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here...
<ehnde> hi, having a bit of a problem accessing my files on one.ubuntu.com
<ehnde> http://askubuntu.com/questions/53332/lost-access-to-my-files-after-changing-plan
<ehnde> i switched from a 20 pack back to the 2gb free plan (i was only using 1.6gb of space)
<ehnde> and now anytime i try to get to my files, i'm put into this screen: https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<ehnde> i can't get past that to access my files
<duanedesign> hello ehnde
<ehnde> hi
<duanedesign> ehnde: what is the username associated with that account?
<ehnde> tmilam@gmail.com
<duanedesign> ok
 * duanedesign looking
<duanedesign> ehnde: could you please try now to access your account at one.ubuntu.com
<ehnde> ok, i'll try it now
<ehnde> seems i'm still having the same problem
<ehnde> i signed out and signed back in
<ehnde> if i click on dashboard, files, notes, or contacts i'm directed to https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<beuno> ehnde, so, you may have lost the basic plan as well
<beuno> ehnde, can you try signing up for the basic plan?
<ehnde> it says "You are already subscribed to Ubuntu One Basic." on https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/ under the "Ubuntu One Basic" section of the page
<beuno> ehnde, let me fix that for you
<beuno> ehnde, give it a try now
<ehnde> logged out, logged in, clicked "Files" and i'm directed to https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<beuno> hm
<beuno> ehnde, and if you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/?
<beuno> ehnde, give it another go now
<ehnde> if i put https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ in my browser, i'm redirected to https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<beuno> :/
<beuno> ehnde, can you try logging out and back in one more time?
<ehnde> same thing happening :(
<beuno> ehnde, and you're sure the account has tmilam@gmail.com associated with it?
<ehnde> just now double checked (clicked on My Account) in the top right of the screen
<ehnde> under personal details i see Email: tmilam@gmail.com
<beuno> ehnde, ok, trying one last thing!
<beuno> give it a try now
<ehnde> whoa
<ehnde> whatever you just did worked
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I need to file some bugs then!  :)
<ehnde> yay!
<ehnde> thanks so much for what you do!
<beuno> no problem, sorry for all the troubles
<duanedesign> awesome it is working!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-17
<jo-erlend> when does desktopcouch sync with ubuntu one? Is it done periodically and is there a way for a client to ask for a sync of a certain database?
<pgraner> Chipaca, ping... U1 seems to have eaten all my files
<pgraner> Is there anyway to recover files out of U1 all of mine are missing ... HELP!
<jo-erlend> pgraner, perhaps you deleted them from your client? Deletes are synced, so if you delete a synced file from your PC, then it is also deleted from the web and all the other computers that syncs that folder.
<jo-erlend> it would be surprising if Canonical kept backups of all the files all users deletes, but you never know. :)
<pgraner> jo-erlend, they have a way to recover them as I had this happen before
<pgraner> jo-erlend, I made the mistake of rsyncing my home dir from one box to another and in the it confused U1 and it thought I wanted all my files deleted
<jo-erlend> ah, you were logged in on the other computer at the time?
<duanedesign> pgraner: do you still need help recovering your files?
<yugiohfan2011> How close are we to getting the Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks service running again?
<pgraner> duanedesign, yes please!
<jo-erlend> is there any way to share a database with someone?
<jo-erlend> I mean like you can with files, by entering an email address and the other user gets an invitation. Is there anything like that for couch?
<JanC> jo-erlend: I don't think so, but I haven't done a lot of reading on U1 recently  ;)
<JanC> jo-erlend: maybe you need to report a feature request  ☺
<jo-erlend> actually, I think I'd prefer it if there was a break in adding new features until stuff actually works! :)
<jo-erlend> but I think that would be a cool feature.
<JanC> feature requests don't mean "implement this now"  ;)
<jo-erlend> that's true. :)
<JanC> to be honest, I still have to see any advantage of using couchdb/desktopcouch except for "sometimes automatic syncing (when it works)"  :P
<jo-erlend> well... If many applications require the same set of data, then why shouldn't they be able to reuse software? Let's say you sometimes use Firefox, sometimes Chrome and sometimes Opera. Perhaps on different devices. You want to organize your bookmarks. Why should you have to use many different tools for that? Wouldn't it be better if you could just install bookmark managers that would automatically work with all web browsers?
<jo-erlend> so sync between computers is not the whole point, although it is a really big advantage. But it makes it very easy to decouple systems and reuse components, which I think is a nice thing.
<JanC> jo-erlend: I agree with that idea, but less with the implementation  ;)
<jo-erlend> oh?
<jo-erlend> I think desktopcouch and couchdb in general is one of the coolest technologies I've ever played with.
<JanC> I'd prefer a more distributed approach
<jo-erlend> hehehe.... Are you serious? One of CouchDBs biggest strength is exactly that it's very distributable.
<JanC> and somehow I've seen too many performance issues with using it (although maybe those were because of inexperience with couchdb)
<JanC> jo-erlend: what I mean by that is that I can sync e.g. bookmarks between machines on my LAN, without having to go through U1
<jo-erlend> JanC, of course you can.
<JanC> which is actually possible, but difficult to find for most people
<jo-erlend> hmm. Well, yes, it could be easier. But that's on the roadmap I think. And I don't think that should be a priority.
<JanC> I guess I consider sync to my own systems much more important than sync to Canonical's servers  ;)
<jo-erlend> but a link to file:///home/user/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html would fix that. I think it's fairly easy to replicate your desktopcouch database compared to most other databases.
<jo-erlend> uhm. That was not the right location... (Why doesn't xchat reuse my Firefox bookmarks?! :))
<JanC> hehe
<jo-erlend> oh.. It is the right URL, of course, except for the username. :)
<jo-erlend> how would you make replication any easier than that?
<JanC> couchdb can discover other couchdbs inside a LAN using avahi IIRC
<jo-erlend> oh, ok. Yes, now I see your point.
<JanC> I think a (secure) GUI way to connect local couchdbs would be cool  ;)
<JanC> and maybe add remote couchdbs to the "trusted" network too
<jo-erlend> that's simply a matter of adding users though?
<JanC> which is what U1 currently does for theirs ervice
<JanC> it's a matter of adding UI ;)
<JanC> at least, AFAIK
<JanC> either that, or couchdb lacks the features I want...
<jo-erlend> but.. What more is needed than the replicator page?
<JanC> the "replicator page" is not user friendly, right?
<jo-erlend> how?
<JanC> last time I looked at it (and it wasn't exactly easy to find) it was fairly technical?
<jo-erlend> choose the database you want to sync from the combobox, check "Remote database" and enter the address. Click replicate.
<JanC> see, that's not user-friendly ;)
<jo-erlend> oh?
<jo-erlend> it's about the same process as navigating to a website? :)
<JanC> when people "navigate to a website", they either click a link or enter a search term into a search engine?
<jo-erlend> well. It can always be made even easier. But if you compare it with what you would have to do to achieve the same effect with most other dbms... It's not perfect, but it's still very cool. :)
<JanC> <JanC> jo-erlend: I agree with that idea, but less with the implementation  ;)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> sounds like a fairly minor UI issue though. :)
<jo-erlend> heh... As long as it works, of course. That has to be a goal.
<JanC> jo-erlend: from a developer PoV, maybe, from *my user* PoV, it's important  ;-)
<jo-erlend> well... I agree that it's comfortable to be able to phone people by tapping their names, but in a crisis, I'm still able to enter their phone number. Important? Perhaps. Critical? Nope. :)
<JanC> so, basically, I (almost) don't use desktopcouch/U1 because it's not critical, and inconvenient/uncomfortable?  ;)
<jo-erlend> I'm not a u1 developer. Not yet, anyway. But it sounds to me like you've set your mind to a solution and anything else is difficult. :)
<JanC> not a solution, but a goal
<jo-erlend> which is that there should be no central database in your network and that your data should just float between the computers by itself? I agree. That will be nice.
<jo-erlend> but I do think the majority of users would still like to have their files available online and probably don't want to get their own server in order to achieve that. So the focus should be on getting u1 to work properly and then to expand it in other directions, like you propose.
<JanC> the local sync does not exclude involving an external service
<jo-erlend> no it doesn't, and as I understand it, it's on the roadmap.
 * JanC is waiting for seamless operation  ;)
<JanC> but for now I'm going off-line...
<jo-erlend> :)
<JanC> slaapwel!
<jo-erlend> likewise. :)
#ubuntuone 2012-07-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> ralsina, ping!
 * mandel is back :)
 * mandel lunch
<daveonearth> Ola Ubuntu Oners :)
<daveonearth> Just saw this feature in dropbox
<daveonearth> http://www.jotform.com/dropbox/
<daveonearth> And Identified it as a brilliant and must have for UbuntuOne
<dobey> daveonearth: tell the jotform developers to get on it? :)
<daveonearth> dobey, I am just about to get in touch with them :) I also thought it might be a great task to add directly in UbuntuOne?
<dobey> daveonearth: i don't see any way to do that, which doesn't involve building a web forms service
<daveonearth> Dobey my suggestion is only that U1 offer a URL to it's user that can be cloaked and has a form to upload to a dir in U1 folder?
<dobey> daveonearth: any web service could use the REST API to store files in a user's U1 files account
<dobey> we don't have fine-grained access control though, so any service you authorize to access your files can access all your files
<mmcc> hi folks. quiet backlog! no standup again today?
<dobey> mmcc: indeed; also, you've only be on-line for 10 minutes :)
<dobey> there's only 4 of us working today
<mmcc> heh, I was looking at the web irclogs too, but I guess that has some lag :)
<dobey> ah
<dobey> ok, must get lunch. bbiab
<mmcc> brb, coffee
<rye> dobey: u1.to has the upload facility... when it works
<rye> does anybody know how to get ubuntuone pairing record on 12.04 for couchdb?
<dobey> rye: "don't" but also you can install desktopcouch-ubuntuone though it might be broken
<rye> dobey: well, contacts syncing was not said to be discontinued, so it is expected to be working
<dobey> rye: it is not installed/enabled by default, we don't provide a ui to install/enable it, and we announced we would be dropping support for it. until we turn off the server, it will continue to randomly work or not work, depending on an innumerable number of variables over which no man has any control :)
<rye> dobey: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'DBUS_CRED_PATH'
<rye> dobey: with nightlies :(
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> rye: what version exactly?
<dobey> rye: or is that from desktopcouch?
<rye> dobey: that's from desktopcouch, frankly speaking i don't see any announcement regarding the future of contacts syncing
<dobey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-November/003474.html
 * dobey needs to poke about getting desktopcouch pulled from the archive for 12.10
<dobey> rye: just saw this too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161640/what-should-i-do-if-i-didnt-recieve-the-verification-email-for-ubuntu-1
<rye> dobey: contact ISD
<rye> dobey: answerred
<rye> r
<dobey> thanks
<mmcc> dobey: if you have some time, I have a Needs-Information for your Needs-Fixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/dirspec/add-exefind/+merge/113782 (and I made some changes to that branch)
<dobey> ok, will re-review and answer shortly
<mmcc> thanks.
<dobey> it's brain thinking time
<mmcc> lunch eating time, over here.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> on win32/darwin, is sys.frozen a boolean or what?
<mmcc> checking...
<dobey> searching the interwebs is not helpful
<mmcc> nope, it is not ...
<dobey> and all the examples i see are using hasattr()
<mmcc> right - it's apparently not defined in the sys module, it's set by py2exe and py2app's bootloaders.
<dobey> right
<mmcc> py2app sets it to a string, either 'macosx_app' or 'macosx_plugin'
<mmcc> cx_freeze sets it to a boolean
<dobey> ah-hah
<mmcc> (True, obv)
<dobey> sys.frozen only exists in the executable. It is set to "console_exe" for a console executable, to "windows_exe" for a console-less gui executable, and to "dll" for a inprocess dll server.
<mmcc> and apparently, pyinstaller also sets it to a bool
<dobey> ok
<dobey> so falling back to None should be fine then
<mmcc> yeah, I think so
<dobey> was just making sure it wasn't getting added as an attribute that was set to None :)
<dobey> because that would be fun...
<mmcc> I guess we could simplify the platform check a bit, and just check sys.frozen against 'console_exe' or 'macosx-app' or whatever, but actually, then we'd get two cases for windows, so...
<mmcc> yeah
<dobey> yeah i'm not sure we want to do that exactly
<mmcc> yeah, no, probably not
<dobey> mmcc: ok, finally got some comments added to that proposal. hopefully what i said makes sense, and i don't sound like an oppressive tyrant :)
<mmcc> ha, dobey. thanks for looking at it carefully. If we're going to try to unify things to pay down tech debt, it's worth getting it right.
<mmcc> now I'll go read it and we'll see how oppressed I feel
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> I'm beginning to think the cross-project exe finder is a bad idea
<mmcc> I'm writing up what the API would look like if we avoid passing in a module, which I agree is kind of gross
<dobey> well, it's better than writing the same code N times i guess :)
<mmcc> dobey, I guess that depends on what you think of how it looks with explicit parameters - I just updated the merge with another comment with some details.
<mmcc> if N = # projects instead of # callsites, it might be OK, and the code would definitely be simpler
<mmcc> a good deal of this complexity is because we want to use it for sso and u1_client / controlpanel, and we want dirspec to avoid knowing anything about its clients
<mmcc> if I wrote one version for sso and one for ubuntuone/platform/ipc, each one could be simpler - you could use the module's __file__ and a local app_names dict, and it wouldn't be so weird
<dobey> well it wouldn't be weird, because those aren't libraries that people might use for finding stuff.
<dobey> so they can be very specific
<mmcc> exactly.
<dobey> and obviously putting in specific things to a generalized place, will seem weird
<dobey> but part of those specific things, is also the duplication of some generic code
<dobey> and just read your comment
<dobey> will need to do a bit more brain thinking on it
<mmcc> sure, while you do that I'll think about your other point - why we need to / shouldn't do the 'python ' prepending...
<mmcc> dobey, I wrote more words about that issue, on the MP. basically, I agree it shouldn't be in the module. we probably shouldn't have to do it at all, but I'm not sure it's worth fixing/replacing buildout before I can move forward on this...
<dobey> mmcc: ok, i'm not sayinf we should fix/replace buildout as a means of blocking this branch. i do think it needs further discussion though, and i'd like to avoid diverting the core issue of the branch (unifying the find_me_an_executable stuff), by also having that in the branch. perhaps prefixing python in the calling method when needed, for now. mostly i don't understand why this code would ever launch anything that wasn't instal
<dobey> anyway, i will also think about that some more as well
<mmcc> oh, I didn't think you were saying fix buildout first, I was just trying to give my understanding of why it's currently necessary to prepend python when running from source.
<mmcc> the reason it'll launch things that aren't installed is e.g. when I'm running controlpanel from source while trying to fix bugs, it will need to run syncdaemon from source - at least on darwin there's no good 'general' installed location to default to looking in - either it's all in the same packaged wrapper or it's all in wherever we put the source trees.
<dobey> right, i understand the /usr/bin/python thing and python path thing. what i don't understand, is why this is happening at all; iow, what is running stuff from the tree where this is a problem?
<dobey> ah ok
<mmcc> s/packaged wrapper / packaged app bundle/
<mmcc> and the app bundle takes a long time to build, so you really want to be able to run it from the source trees
<dobey> right. thanks
<dobey> i will think on it a bit more, knowing that
<mmcc> cool. thanks
<dobey> and am out of here for now. i'll comment tonight or in the morning, whenever i think of more useful words to put there :)
<dobey> later
<mmcc> ok, bye dobey. thanks again
#ubuntuone 2012-07-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<rye> mornings
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> well, for lucid authorization is not exactly straightforward
<rye> mandel: O please change the uninstaller to something that realy removes everything from the system and not only a part of the program and keeps the settings. - can we do this - to ask the user whether they want to remove all the metadata, config and SSO key?
<mandel> rye, yes it can be done, is there a bug request, feature one?
<mandel> rye, is something I can bring up to roberto in the 1-1 and decide what to do
<rye> mandel: filing
<rye> mandel: bug #1022894
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022894 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "Uninstaller should ask about removing metadata,configs,SSO Auth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022894
<rye> mandel: another question - https://pastebin.canonical.com/69724/ - that's all I have in the files, with nothing else, nothing in exceptions log, the system simply does not appear to work properly
 * mandel looks
<mandel> rye, you mean it reads the metadata and nothing else happens?
<rye> mandel: yes, eeexactly
<mandel> rye, it does look that it never starts the filesystem monitor or sends the SYS_READY event to the state machine
<mandel> rye, which is very very weird..
<mandel> rye, has she/he tried the latests windows version?
<rye> mandel: if only the log headers had real version... - I think I will ask him to provide the metadata files to try reproducing this
<mandel> rye, wait, the version is not real?
<mandel> wtf!?! that is a major bug in my book
<rye> mandel: 3.0.0 is written for 3.0.2
<rye> mandel: I poke ralsina about that already, i guess he got that assigned, don't recall to whom though
<mandel> rye, ok, I'll take a look for you and see what we can do, maybe is brian the one that is taking care of it and he is on holidays
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, hurray! you are here!
<mandel> gatox, I want to talk about the fsevents work and I couple of things, can we try a g+ hangout or something of the kind
<mandel> even mumble :)
<gatox> mandel, yes....... i'm a little late because it seems that i got fever after the trip
<gatox> mandel, OHHH YOU DIDN'T REVIEW MY BRANCHES!!! :(
<gatox> mandel, we can do a hangout if you want
<gatox> mandel, g+?
<mandel> gatox, there is a reason I did not, besides that one of the is already blocked by alecu,
<gatox> mumble?
<mandel> gatox, lets try g+ so that we can take a look at code :)
<gatox> ok
 * gatox goes to grab some headsets
<mandel> gatox, give me a sec I'm trying to make my internet to go faster
<mandel> gatox, I think I just inveted you :)
<gatox> mandel, yes, give me a sec, i need to turn on the other computer to g*
<gatox> g+
<gatox> mandel, me escuchas?
<mandel> gatox, now I do :)
<gatox> mandel, dame un segundo que me dice que vuelva a entrar
<mandel> gatox, en la habitacion? jejeje
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel, rye: assigned it to brian, IIRC
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<gatox> ralsina, mandel went to have lunch
<mandel> ralsina, close :)
<gatox> or not
<mandel> I'm a little here hehehe
<mandel> just leaving though
<mandel> gatox, can you update ralsina on what we are doing?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<ralsina> please :-)
<mandel> gatox, superb, then pair programming in an hour approx and proposing lots of branches :)
<gatox> ralsina, so, where are doing some pair programming, because mandel found some problems when trying to integrate his changes with mine, he did some modifications, and now we were using hangout for the pair programming to change some stuff about how it was working with inheritance to integrate mandel changes with my branches and propose today all that and keep hunting people for review so we can land everything tomorrow
<mandel> ralsina, we also have bug 1018892 which I know the reason (read the comments) but don't have the time just yet to fix it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018892 in Ubuntu One Client "Windows client fails to download file with device name" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018892
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok thtat bug is not urgent
<ralsina> mandel: it's a known corner case and windows users shouldn't expect to have u1 make magic
<mandel> ralsina, funny thing, it does sync it fails on local rescan due to abspath trying to be too smart (or lazy)
<mandel> ok, I'm off to get energy for the pair programming
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> gatox: you are having a fever? Why are you working then?
<gatox> ralsina, it's not critical right now :P it was difficult to get up.... but i'm a little better.... and i have medicine right here! jeje
<gatox> ralsina, if we can finish with mandel this branches I'M GOING TO BE VERY HAPPY!!
<ralsina> gatox: conditionally... ok
<gatox> :P
<mandel> ralsina, uh, I forgot, broken jenkins on windows :(
<ralsina> happiness doesn't fix temperature
<ralsina> mandel: leave it for brian
<gatox> ralsina, if i start feeling really bad, i'll let you know
<gatox> i promise
<mandel> ralsina, if gatox dies I'll have it on video, not to worry :)
<gatox> mandel, jajajaj
<gatox> mandel, go to have lunch!!!!!!
<gatox> mandel, so we can start
<mandel> ok, going going
<rye> beuno: This script http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/src/ubuntuone-musicstore-redownload.py - parses library page and queues redownloading for missing files - is it ok to be distributed to the users?
 * beuno redirects rye
<rye> i mean whether there are any objections
<rye> Please wait while rye is being redirected
 * rye redirects here
<dobey> rye: uh… you just did?
<rye> dobey: ?
<dobey> rye: well, you just pasted the link in the public irc :)
<rye> dobey: yes, don't tell beun0 about that :) but I got +1 from him
<rye> screenscraping is fun
<daveonearth> You developer types are proper nuts....
<daveonearth> that script was nuts
<dobey> heh
<daveonearth> I mean it with awe
<daveonearth> Dunno how you have the patience for such intense maths
<daveonearth> Jealous
<daveonearth> I am
 * dobey really doesn't do all that much math in programming
 * daveonearth thinks it's all math in the end, binary?
<dobey> well, if i had to type 1s and 0s all day, i'm sure i would be locked in an asylum somewhere by now
 * mandel back
<mandel> dobey, aren't you.. what a disappointment :)
<mandel> gatox, I'm ready, shall we fix all the mess we have?
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, actually, I should have a 1-1 with ralsina, let see if I can do it know
<mandel> ralsina, got time?
<gatox> ok
<ralsina> mandel: no, on call
<mandel> ralsina, then later :)
<mandel> gatox, lets do it!
<ralsina> mandel:can we do it in about 90 minutes?
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem
<gatox> mandel, i sent the invitation
<daveonearth> Guys is Roberta here?
<daveonearth> I just wanna say that it would be an honour to earn a living working for canonical, and with such talented and caring individuals.
<daveonearth> thats my butt kiss for the day
<beuno> daveonearth, she isn't around here at the moment, no
<beuno> email is probably best
<dobey> brb.
<rye> facundobatista: hi, I dropped local metadata and subscribed to a folder - syncdaemon got all files downloaded properly but one
<rye> facundobatista: after traceback Download() appears in waiting operations with running=False
<dobey> back
<facundobatista> rye, did you have a Traceback?
<rye> facundobatista: i have all the logs
<facundobatista> rye, wonderful, mind to send to alecu (put me in copy)? thanks!
<rye> facundobatista: okay
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> alecu, ralsina, briancurtin bob?
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #1022659  TODO: Bug #1022659 BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022659 in U1DB "Add document size limit to database" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022659
<mandel> DONE: Pycon EU. Bug triagging with elopio. Refactoring to get fsevents and fsevents-daemon implementations work together. Pair programming with gatox to get all the work done by today.
<mandel> TODO: more pair programming.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> PyCamp, propose branches for darwin fsevents, and fsevents tests refactoring for windows and darwin. Start pair programming with mandel to reduce the code and improve the integration with his fsevents daemon.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the pair programming tasks and propose the branches.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: a couple versions of an exe-finding prototype for dirspec, discussion
<mmcc> TODO: more, finish the above
<mmcc> BLCK: sick, going to powerthru
<mmcc> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: reviews, u1db nightlies, bug #1021854, SRU uploads
<dobey> TODO: finish reviewing mmcc's dirspec branch, 3.0.3 backports/release?
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1021854 in dirspec trunk "run-tests mentions Affero GPL but dirspec is LGPL-3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021854
<dobey> ralsina?
<mmcc> oh I forgot, today is my review day - send me reviews
<thisfred> yes, yes, send all reviews to mmcc! ;)
<dobey> mmcc, thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/run-tests-license/+merge/113787
<thisfred> +1
<mmcc> +1
<ralsina> sorry,busy morning
<ralsina> not done much since I was away friday and morning.
<ralsina> and spent morning reading mail and phoning
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<MarkusH> Hi
<MarkusH> I'm using the UbuntuOne RESTful/OAuth API. Is there any documentation about the HTTP response codes?
<mmcc> Hi MarkusH. I'm not aware of anything aside from what's on http://one.ubuntu.com/developer/ - but I'm not your best source
<mmcc> I think aquarius is the person to ask, but I also think he's off today. anyone else know?
<MarkusH> mmcc: thanks
<rye> MarkusH: 200 for OK, 201 for created, 500 for internal server errors, 412 for out-of-storage-space (repurposed Payment required), 404 for not found. Are you getting a different response?
<rye> MarkusH: 402 payment required, sorry
<rye> 401 - unauthorized
<ralsina> lunch time for me
<rye> can we make zeitgeist integration optional? It is making my machine extremely slow and I am fairly sure I am not using the fruits of this integration
<mmcc> thisfred, trivial review for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-1023043-buildout-in-test/+merge/114225
<thisfred> on it
<thisfred> mmcc,  +1
<mmcc> thanks thisfred. anyone else want a 20-second review? or should I just set it..?
<thisfred> mmcc, I think one review is fine for this, but I don't know if tarmac requires 2. dobey?
<mandel> gatox, I'm ready when ever you are :)
<mandel> ralsina, how free are you in time?
<gatox> mandel, ready
<gatox> mandel, are you going to have your 1-1 now?
<mandel> gatox, lets see what ralsina says, if he takes longer than 10 min lets continue :)
<gatox> ack
<dobey> thisfred: it just requires no pending or negative reviews
<mmcc> thanks dobey, saw you launched that one
<gatox> mandel, just a sec.... i need to make a call
<mandel> np
<gatox> mandel, ready when you are
<mandel> gatox, ok, lets do it :)
<mandel> gatox, you send the invite?
<gatox> yes
<dobey> oi, the rain
<dobey> feels like i'm in London, but with a higher temperature
<mmcc> regarding today's removal of the gtk sso client gui - was there ever a third choice? the code in credentials.py now looks at two places - self.ui_executable and UI_EXECUTABLE_QT, and self.ui_executable defaults to UI_EXECUTABLE_QT
<mmcc> I ask because I'm going to have to change that code to use the new executable finder code, and if we really only ever launch one executable, now would be a good time to make that change
<mandel> gatox, paste.ubuntu.com/1084807
<dobey> mmcc: it's not only one exectuable
<dobey> mmcc: the gtk ui is now in software-center as software-center-sso-login or something, and it specifies it should be the program to run
<mmcc> dobey, ah, ok. so it wasn't removed, just moved. cool
<dobey> mmcc: and the code allows anyone to install their own gui for sso and have it be run instead; so we can't just kill all that api in favor of one gui program, either way
<mmcc> dobey, ack. looks like it assumes they're installing any new GUI in the same place as ubuntu-sso-login-qt, though.
<dobey> mmcc: s/assumes/requires/
<mmcc> dobey: gotcha. OK, I'll make sure I don't break that.
<dobey> mmcc: which is why sso has the bin path thing
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm, maybe it will be easier for me to explain, in code; how i feel about your dirspec branch :)
<mmcc> dobey, no arguments here. I just want progress…
<dobey> mmcc: so say we all
<ralsina> why oh why is the flder list empty in quantal, is what I wonder
<mmcc> lunch…
<dobey> ralsina: and why only for some people
<ralsina> dobey: well, one of them is me
<ralsina> dobey: which may or may not help getting it fixed
<dobey> you're running quantal?
<dobey> ralsina: can you try running it with the option to make it do the windows drawing thing
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> the VM is updating though
<dobey> doh. didn't make a separate /home on my dell duo
<mmcc> mandel, so I guess you'll be wanting a review for that clean-fsevents merge? I'll go take a look
<mandel> mmcc, please, is a complicated branch with a number of code refactors :)
<mandel> and with that, EOD here, is kinda late already :)
<mmcc> hm, a 2,027 line diff. what's the going rate for overages on reviews?
<gatox> mmcc, launchpad has some problems with maths 2027 lines (+438/-535)...... or i don't understand how it calculates that: 438+535=973
<gatox> mmcc, 2027 is counting even the white lines..... where is not difference there
<mmcc> gatox, it's not launchpad, I was including the context lines in the diff it shows
<gatox> mmcc, yes, that ^^
<mmcc> either way, I don't mind. looks like most of it is just renaming things
<gatox> yes
<dobey> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/dirspec/add-exefind/+merge/113782/comments/245458
<mmcc> dobey, looking...
<mmcc> dobey, I like it, it's a nicer general API. It makes the calling code do more work, since it just uses the fallback path and doesn't search around, but now that I think about it, that's probably good - the calling code can probably do that more simply than a general function can...
<mmcc> dobey, do you want to go ahead and propose that branch, so I can fix up my sso and u1client branches to use it?
<dobey> sure
<dobey> well, after a fashion i guess. need to tweak docstrings and such still :)
<dobey> and have to run right now. brb
<mmcc> ok, sounds good.
<mmcc> gatox, I have a simple question - why remove the memento logging in test_windows? unless I'm missing something, that doesn't seem to be related to the rest of this branch...
<gatox> mmcc, can you poinnt me to the line?
<mmcc> gatox, there are many - search for _assert_logs
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhh yes, that wasn't really a good way to test that, and it was really fragil, it was depending on the strings of the logs to see where the process went, but you are already testing that with the different situatioons of the tests.....
<gatox> mmcc, anyway, if you find that this function should be there, let us know
<gatox> mmcc, maybe we are missing sommething
<mmcc> gatox: well, this is the first time I'm seeing that, so I don't know why it was added. I agree that tests of log messages don't seem great. It just seemed like it was a change that belonged on a different branch, and I wanted to know if I was wrong about that
<mmcc> brb
<gatox> mmcc, nono, it was because of that reason i explained.....
<mmcc> gatox, in your mac test setup, where do you put the macfsevents lib? we should probably add it to the buildout
<gatox> mmcc, yes, we should.... i haven't found the time to do that yet, we are using this fork of macfsevents: lp:~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<mmcc> gatox, thanks. I didn't realize we'd forked it - what changes did you make?
<gatox> mmcc, some changes involving the latency..... and other stuff to ensure that the watch has been started before returning, also fixing some problems when you add the watch and instantly after that some new file event is produced, to not lose that data
<mmcc> gatox, ok, cool
<mmcc> gatox, are you guys only running a subset of the tests? I'm getting a ton of failures
<dobey> what is the preferred way of specifying function arguments in docstrings?
<mmcc> (on darwin)
<ralsina> school run, gotta go, will be back late tonight
<ralsina> bye!
<gatox> mmcc, for darwin we are only running tests/platform/filesystem_notifications/test_darwin.py for that branch..... the next branch, that i'm adapting to mandel's changes allows to run all the tests in filesystem_notifications
<mmcc> ah, ok thanks gatox
<mmcc> gatox, to be sure I understand - so when mandel's daemon code lands, it will be a second platform_watch implementation, is that right?
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<dobey> grr, python.
<flodin> if i store files in ubuntu one, what jurisdiction controls access to them and where are they geographically stored?
<mmcc> hi flodin, let's ping rye about this - his name is on a wiki page that might have the most recent answer…
<dobey> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/add-exefind/+merge/114273
<mmcc> dobey, looking now
<flodin> mmcc: hi, ok thanks
<dobey> rye is hopefully not around right now; it's pretty late where he is :)
<rye> mmcc: huh?
<mmcc> rye, I was talking about the page at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/TechnicalDetails
<rye> flodin: geographically the storage is located in the United States of America, on Amazon S3 Servers
<flodin> ok
<flodin> i think S3 has servers outside of the US too, though
<flodin> but maybe those aren't used in this case
<dobey> hrmm, should probably try to get all the docstrings in dirspec cleaned up and working well in sphinx
<dobey> ok, need to head off. have a good evening all
<gatox> ok..... enough for me today...... need to rest..... bye!
<mmcc> time to go
#ubuntuone 2012-07-11
<rye> alecu: when you appear here, have you seen my message regarding stuck uploads/downloads?
<rye> ralsina - question about valicert certificate - will it be somehow installed by future installers?
<MarkusH> rye: thanks for your answer (10/07/2012 17:54:59 UTC+2). I just got 200 and 201 and could not determine the differences
<rye> MarkusH: 201 is returned when a new object is uploaded/created, therefore the use of 201 (CREATED) http code
<MarkusH> rye: got it. Thanks
<rye> erm, mandel is it ok that there are 2 startup entries after ubuntuone/windows install - for syncdaemon and control panel. I thought that control panel will activate SD, i wonder whether that can lead to a race condition
<rye> beuno: what prevents us from displaying the shareoffer URL for non-accepted share? The id is there in the code, we just need to display it
<mandel> rye, interesting, I had the same idea, that one started the other..
<mandel> rye, sounds like something to ask to briancurtin, he has been working on the installer
<mandel> all, morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<MonkeyDust> hi -- "Yes, you are right https://one.ubuntu.com/ appears to be Offline!"
<gatox> good morning..... waking up was really dificult
 * gatox is dying
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, and don't die!!!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> we are nearly there :)
<gatox> mandel, the only reason why i wake up
<gatox> jejje
<mandel> gatox, I added a small comment about darwin4, maybe re-propose the branch and add clean-fsevents as a pre-requisite
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh right
<mandel> gatox, that way we don't have a 2000 lines dif hehe
<rye> Moscherkobold: yes, we are already investigating the reason
<mandel> gatox, goos news are, I got the u1-client tests are running and passing but I have dirty reactors (not waiting for the monitor to finish in the tests)
<mandel> gatox, but the results right now are very promissing, some small failures here and there but nothing that cannot be fixed :)
<gatox> mandel, did you read my email? i fix a lottttttt of conflicts and tests in tests-refactoring branch....... but i still have some failures..... i'm going to try to fix that now
<Moscherkobold> rye: ?
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/114405 770 lines nnow
<mandel> gatox, yes, read it, not a huge deal, I'm fixing some last little things
<rye> Moscherkobold: oh, sorry, autocomplete failure, i meant to answer MonkeyDust who is no longer in the channel
<mandel> gatox, if you want we can do something similar to yesterday to get it ready
<gatox> mandel, let me stay in bed for a while, while i fix the windows tests.... there's really not much you can do i think.... it just a lottttt of changes in the tests..... i'll let you know when i finish..... and we can do pair programming after that, or if i'm block.....
<gatox> mandel, sounds good?
<mandel> gatox, yes, perfect, I'll be finishing the merging impl branches (got some last tests to add)
<gatox> mandel, wait! to filesystem notifications?
<mandel> gatox, will review you branch and then 1-1 with ralsina
<mandel> gatox, there are some lats things, but and the very end, not to worry :)
<mandel> gatox, it does not touch anything from your side
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i'll go to spain and hunt you down if you are lying! jeje
<mandel> no no
<mandel> gatox, but that gives me 15 hours to run away, plus your flight being canceled :)
<gatox> jajjjajajaj
<Moscherkobold> rye: np, any news about my issue?
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, feeling better, want a 1-1 with me to feel worse ;)
<ralsina> mandel: sure, let me plug the headset
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> mandel: on mumble, ready when you are
<mandel> ack
<alecu> goood morning all!
<alecu> I love this kind of weeks!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<gatox> alecu, short ones?
<alecu> gatox: absolutely :-)
 * alecu opens thunderbird, and regrets short weeks :P
<mandel> alecu, we need reviews!
<mandel> oh, and I need lunch..
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch and I'll hunt down people!
<mandel> for reviews I mean :)
<alecu> mandel: ack!
<mandel> alecu, gatox and I did a good change in the code to make things easier to do, I'll ping you and we can chat about it :)
 * mandel really away from machine
 * mandel back
<gatox> groso manuel wirtz http://youtu.be/pjtazX3BZw4
<mandel> y asi va argentina..
<gatox> jaja wrong channel
<briancurtin> i'm back
<mandel> gatox, I though so..
<gatox> mandel, now listen this one: http://youtu.be/mk9kNEMhXn4 so you can enjoy more good music jeje
 * mandel throws a catalan song to gatox: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhJR6OO1X8Y
<gatox> mandel, you already share that
<gatox> on twitter i think
<gatox> it's good
<mandel> gatox, do you know what is a 'cani' ?
<gatox> nop
<mandel> gatox, is a low class person (in the south of the spain) like choni in the north
<mandel> gatox, something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6k5qbt72Os
<mandel> gatox, now you wont be able to stop saying 'soy cani, cani cani, cani' :)
<rye> alecu: ping, have you seen the mail I sent to you and facundo, regarding stuck uploads/downloads
<alecu> rye: I saw that; it sounds awful.
<rye> alecu: that's nightlies and that's reproducible quite easily with my dataset
<alecu> rye: I'll ping you in a few minutes to ask for more info.
<gatox> mandel,  i finish fixing the tests for windows! \o/
<gatox> mandel, now i need to fix the darwin ones.... but that's the easy part
<mandel> gatox, awesome!
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> thisfred, gatox, alecu, dobey, standup
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> dobey is last, go me!
<ralsina> DONE: tracking contractors for protobuf + twisted ports, mgmt call, pre-mgmt-call-call, 1-1 with mandel, started debugging "folder list is empty on Q", misc other small stuff TODO: finish that, catchup with the mac team on where they all are, see if we can kick that puppy out the door, BLOCKED: not yet NEXT briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: holiday/vacation, caught up on email this morning
<briancurtin> TODO: finish a branch i couldn't wrap up before leaving, figure out what's left, look through the issues assigned to me while i was away
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE:updated all branches that needed a need fixing. Finished events implementation that uses the daemon if possible and if not the fsevents implementation.
<mandel> TODO: talk with alec about landing this things. Add MPs.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> mmcc, please
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, adding dirspec-exefinding code to u1client and sso
<mmcc> TODO: finally finish exefinding stuff, package
<mmcc> BLCK: still sick. ugh
<mmcc> NEXT: gatox
<dobey> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, cause of the conflicts with the branches from yesterday, finish resolving conflicts and changes in darwin4, and tests-refactoring for windows.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with darwin tests-refactoring
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<ralsina> NOTE: alecu, briancurtin, think about what needs to be done to do a release on windows with PyQt 4.9 so that authed proxy works better (plus make it log as 3.0.2)
<alecu> DONE: went to pycamp. Catching up with mail
<alecu> TODO: debug sync issue that rye found, reviews for mandel, gatox
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #1022659  TODO: Bug #1022659 + client side quota error handling BLOCKED: no
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022659 in U1DB "Add document size limit to database" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022659
<dobey> DONE: more review on mmcc's dirspec branch, changed mike's proposed API to be more generic, proposed new dirspec branch
<dobey> TODO: finish dirspec branch, u1db packages as multiarch, 3.0.3 backports/release?
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc: btw, just pushed update per your review, for that branch
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/add-exefind/+merge/114273
<ralsina> so, dobey, alecu, briancurtin: maybe do it as 3.0.3 instead
<mmcc> dobey, ok thanks. will look now
<mandel> ralsina, I have the name of a person from twisted that is doing contracting which vds met in pycon eu
<ralsina> mandel: pass along
<ralsina> mandel: we do have a very good candidate, the main issue is that I don't want us to be responsible for a twisted fork for 18 months
<briancurtin> Antoine Pitrou was involved in (one of) the original porting efforts
<briancurtin> i kind of know him through working on CPython
<ralsina> briancurtin: he's who I've been talking to
<briancurtin> ah
<ralsina> briancurtin: but his py3 port looks like is never going to be merged upstream
<ralsina> briancurtin: which would suuuuuuuuuck for us.
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's likely due to lack of review, which glyph from the twisted team mentioned. we talked about it for a while at the Language Summit at PyCon, that Antoine's port would be more likely to be merged if it was fully code reviewed, which no one wants to do
<mandel> briancurtin, isn't he the one that was also commenting in my cpython patch?
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, that's him
<ralsina> ok,so maybe we can help there
<ralsina> so we may hire someone to review his code instead ;-)
<mandel> lol
<briancurtin> ralsina: it might be worth contacting glyph or some twisted-dev list if it exists, to bring it up. twisted is hardcore about code review and process stuff, and  no one was sure of a timeframe, but they thought you'd have to pay someone a good bit to sit down and give Antoine's branch a thorough review
<ralsina> ok, if it's reviews and time, then we need to do a few things
<ralsina> 1) check if what is there now works for us. alecu?
<ralsina> 2) hire antoine to finish what's missing
<ralsina> 3) pay for reviews to help merge
<ralsina> we may not do 3, or we may do a part of it, or something
<ralsina> Not having 3 means we are left holding the port for 18 months, which we can't
<ralsina> So I am considering it as part of the porting process
<alecu> ralsina: perhaps even more if nobody does the twisted port to 3
<ralsina> alecu: exactly
<alecu> ralsina: the problem with 3 above is that the twisted folks explicitly said that they don't want a 2to3 type of port.
<ralsina> alecu: looks like noone does. Got the same from protobuf guys
<ralsina> alecu: I will put things straight in my head and we'll make a plan in tomorrow's call
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<gatox> mandel, alecu darwin-tests-refactoring is done for review
<briancurtin> i don't remember protobuf looking that hard to port
<alecu> ralsina: also, twisted has dropped python 2.4 as of very recently. I don't think they'll want to drop 2.5 just yet.
<briancurtin> (but i don't know their minimum supported version)
<alecu> gatox: great. Link please?
<mandel> gatox, ok
<ralsina> briancurtin: it was 2.4 which was a pain, just got them to say 2.6 is good enough
<gatox> mandel, alecu https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<mandel> mmcc, can you re-review the clean-fsevents branch please, we are block with that one
<mmcc> mandel, look again :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: 2.4 might make it suck (exception handling between 2.4 and 3 isn't pretty). i'll run it through 2to3 just to get a picture of what it looks like. The C extension part of protobuf is a trivial port
<mandel> thx
<ralsina> briancurtin: we don't even need the C extension
<ralsina> briancurtin: and luckily, we have a contractor for that aligned already :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: but check anyway, just in case
<briancurtin> oh, nice
<gatox> mandel, alecu also this one is ready too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/114405 it has been reproposed changing the prerequisite, and i answer alecu 's comment
<gatox> alecu, mandel you should probably review darwin4 first
<mandel> ack
<mandel> gatox, let me work around a problem I have and will get to that
<gatox> mandel, ack..... i'll keep working on another issues in the meantime
<briancurtin> ralsina: protobuf looks really easy. unicode/str, int/long, one metaclass, a bunch of exceptions, items/iteritems
<briancurtin> it's a 437 line diff
<alecu> gatox: your message here seems to be chopped off: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/114405
<alecu> gatox: just after the "for fix in"
<gatox> alecu, ignore "This is marked for fix in".... is the next line
<mmcc> review for alecu or ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/add-exefind/+merge/114273
<ralsina> mmcc:  looking
<alecu> mmcc: ack
<ralsina> alecu: I got it
<mmcc> also, thanks dobey for spending so much time on that.
<rye> briancurtin: is u1 installer supposed to write both autostart entries for control panel and syncdaemon?
<briancurtin> rye: yes
<rye> briancurtin: uhm, why?
<briancurtin> rye: is that a problem?
<rye> briancurtin: no, not really, but i was curious about possible race condition - control panel wants to start SD which is already being started, but if that's ok then it's ok with me
<mandel> gatox, can I have the patched branch of fsevents I for got the url
<gatox> mandel, this one? lp:~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<mandel> gatox, bingo :)
<mandel> gatox, does mmcc  know about it? that is very important to ensure it is packaged
<mandel> are we going to try and put that in the fsevents project?
<mmcc> mandel, yes I know abou tit
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i told him the other day
<mandel> and upstream?
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> we do need to add fsevents to the buildout eventually...
<mandel> dobey, have you seen this before: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/clean-fsevents/+merge/114252 (error form tarmac)
<mandel> dobey, I ran all the tests in P with no problems and the code does not touch a thing from linux
<ralsina> alecu, dobey: can either one of you look into backporting this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1013401
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1013401 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) "Files not re-uploaded when server reports empty hash, resulting in apparent data loss" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ralsina> mmcc: please get it into buildout ASAP so it doesn't get lost in the noise
<mmcc> ralsina: ack.
<gatox_lunch> alecu, sorry, i forgot to push the change removing time.sleep....... now is there!
<ralsina> lunchtime for me
<mandel> gatox_lunch, I'm using inheritance, see I can do it too :)
<dobey> ralsina: backporting to?
<mandel> this time makes more sense :P
<gatox_lunch> mandel, jejeje good for you!
<dobey> ralsina: i included it in the SRU currtently waiting to be accepted into precise-proposed
<mandel> dobey, did you see the error I mentioned?
<dobey> mandel: looking
<mandel> dobey, thx :)
<dobey> mandel: hrmm. i have seen a similar error before; not sure why that happens. maybe something is broken in the twisted in quantal
<dobey> mandel: trunk branches are landing on quantal now, not precise
<mandel> dobey, ouch!
<dobey> and quantal has twisted 12.1 i think
<dobey> or 12.0 at least
<mandel> dobey, do you have a Q machine to test the branch, I don't want to bomb everyone with messages about it
<dobey> i guess 12.0 as the gireactor stuff is still a patch afaik
<mandel> else I can install Q in a vm to run the tests
<dobey> not yet. been having video issues with Q, so haven't upgraded anything yet really
<dobey> mandel: i think i saw a similar error in the nightlies builds before
<dobey> but iirc it went away with a rebuild
<mandel> dobey, I'll do a re-approve if if fails I'll install a vm and take alook
<dobey> mandel: yeah it might be ok now
<dobey> oh cmake. you foul fowl.
<mandel> ok, eod here, see you all tom!
<dobey> cheers mandel
<gatox> mandel, bye
<ralsina> dobey: backport to oneiric
<dobey> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> dobey: thanks
<ralsina> dobey: natty may be a nice-to-have but depends on effort and availability, lucid doesn't need it IIRC
<dobey> lucid/natty certainly need a lot more than that one patch; but so does oneiric really
<mmcc> hooray, I figured out why the objc tests in mandel's branch weren't running for me. fiddly library path locations, AS USUAL
<ralsina> dobey: IIRC lucid didn't need it because it was pre-generations
<ralsina> dobey: but I may be confusing it with another patch/bug
<dobey> maybe, but the immediate context of the bug seemed like it was a per-file issue, not a generations thing
<dobey> anyway, it will either apply as-is, or won't, i suspect. and if it doesn't apply, probably doesn't affect lucid, as that code is pretty unchanged over the years
<ralsina> dobey: ok then
<ralsina> dobey: global +1 on multiarch
<dobey> yay
<ralsina> dobey: if you are fixing that, I assume packaging is close to done ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well, i already had it 'done' last week, with nightlies building on quantal/precise :)
<dobey> ralsina: but realized it needs to also be multiarch, so fixed it up to do that, which needs this hack because ugh cmake. :)
<ralsina> come on, it's not all that horrible. There may even be something nicer to do, but this works
<dobey> ralsina: well, when searching for how to do this, i did see hint of the possible existence of a GNUInstallFiles.cmake or something, that creates some magic to use standard directories in some way. but i didn't really look any further in that direction, as i just wanted to get it working with what we have right now
<ralsina> dobey: yes, it's small and easy enough that it's not worth hacking at
<ralsina> dobey: in fact, there is a patched multiarch cmake in a PPA
<ralsina> dobey: but again, not worth trying to get the patch into cmake first
<mmcc> lunchtime…
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-2-0/+merge/114488
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> dobey: looks clean enough, was it hard to apply?
<dobey> ralsina: no. bzr merge -c worked without complaint :)
<ralsina> hehe
<ralsina> I wonder if a fake_meth method is a good idea
<ralsina> unless it's a stub for a the_real_deal method somewhere else
<dobey> well, i guess it's better than real_meth, at least in terms of legality and health, anyway
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> should wait for alecu to review?
<alecu> dobey: +1
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> so there :-)
<dobey> it's too bad oneiric isn't about to be EOL
<dobey> hmm. maybe i can build the 2.0.x releases into lp:ubuntuone/stable for natty; then at least could land branches more reliably for stable-2-0
<ralsina> dobey: haha, you want us to be more fedora-like? ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: no, it's just that oneiric is that weird point where the tests don't run on it, so we have to land branches on natty, and it's annoying to manage that now
<dobey> anyway, gotta run for a bit. brb
<ralsina> dobey: right
 * briancurtin late lunch
<ralsina> Have to go on a school run and some errands. Will be back for an hour or so in about 90 minutes
<dobey> back
<gatox> ok..... eod for me!! see you tomorrow people
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> just tapped the screen on my laptop and x crashed :(
<dobey> while i was scping a large file
<dobey> fun times. :(
<mmcc> dobey, It's like tapping on the glass at the zoo - it's really loud in there and confuses the animals
<dobey> all i wanted to know was if i was connected on G or N to the wifi
<dobey> of course, i don't know if this laptop even does N
<dobey> anyway, done getting that file copied off, so now i can reinstall ubuntu on it, using 64 bit quantal
<mmcc> hmmm, more organic growth
<mmcc> two tests in sso test_credentials are identical except that one asserts (using python assert) that the fake test exe_path doesn't exist
<mmcc> oh, one of them used to test that it falls back to gtk, now they both test that it falls back to qt
<dobey> ah
<dobey> that should probably be cleaned up
<mmcc> dobey: agreed. I'm doing that as part of using the new dirspec exe finder, since that broke these tests
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> man, i really need to do some digital housekeeping
<dobey> i have way too many files
<dobey> whee. kernel boom when attaching to the dock :(
<dobey> oh well. guess i should go get some other stuff done now.
<dobey> have a good evening all
<mmcc> ok, I finally have branches with sane tests that pass, trying to package it and see how it goes on darwin
<mmcc> 10.6 this time, because that worked before. putting off packaging on 10.7 for right now
<mmcc> urgh, now I get a unicode error in something that used to work... perhaps related to the recent StringIO change?
<mmcc> I'll just leave this here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087078/ <-- the traceback from sso dying in handling on_captcha_generated
<mmcc> oh man, this takes forever to debug
<mmcc> OK, I have to go, can't wait for it to finish packaging again. I'll check back later. I think it was just missing a .getvalue() on line 330 of setup_account_page.py
<mmcc> nope: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1087091/
#ubuntuone 2012-07-12
<ralsina> mmcc: ugh, the filename is empty?
<ralsina> mmcc: the problem is pil_image.save expects a filename, not a file object
<ralsina> mmcc: see http://www.pythonware.com/library/pil/handbook/image.htm
<ralsina> mmcc: oh, weird, that *does* work.
<mmcc> aha, yes I was just stabbing in the dark there. getvalue() is the wrong thing to do, and the 'unicode arg expected' error in the first traceback was a red herring.
<mmcc> OK, the PIL PNG plugin writes bytes to the file object it gets handed, but io.StringIO expects unicode. So using BytesIO instead of StringIO fixes this little problem. However, we really shouldn't have to do all that - we ought to be able to have qt image plugins working.
<mmcc> packaging getting closer... closer, but I will have to stop soon. /me hates slow feedback loops
<mmcc> packaged: controlpanel calls sso, gets credentials OK - gets to starting syncdaemon and hiccups on a packaging issue, can't find storageprotocol. will debug tomorrow
<mmcc> un-packaged - controlpanel devices and account info tabs work great, settings and folders tabs freeze on loading info.
<mmcc> later, I notice syncdaemon starts but apparently never connects. something to look forward to tomorrow
<mmcc> good night, channel
<JamesTait> Good morning all! o/
<mandel> morning all!
<alecu> morning, y'all!
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> alecu, do you want to talk about how we are doing with the darwin fsevents?
<mandel> alecu, mumble/g+ or whatever you feel like :)
<alecu> mandel: sure!
<alecu> mandel: let me comb my hair :-)
<mandel> alecu, lol
<mandel> alecu, ping me when ready :)
<alecu> mandel: we may even tell gatox to join the hangout, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, but is he feeling ok?
<gatox> here
<mandel> alecu, he has not yet been in irc, which is not normal :P
<mandel> gatox, hola!
<mandel> alecu, gatox, shall we do it then?
<gatox> i was checking the branches to see if i need to fix something (which i see that i do), to take the day for sickness after that
<mandel> gatox, che, if you are ill go to bed, coding when ill is not a good idea
<mandel> gatox, specially complicated code, I'm sure alecu and I can take over those branches and fix them if they are really blocking
<mandel> ill code monkey == bad code I know from experience
<rye> mandel: do you recall fixing something like this - ERROR - in the scan: <type 'exceptions.AssertionError'> (Path u'\\\\?\\C:\\Users\\...\\Vakantie 2012.lnk' should be a bytes sequence.) ?
<rye> mandel: that's from installation with version id 1001 so that's old
<mandel> rye, is fixed, yes
<ralsina> good morning!
 * ralsina looks at gatox...
<ralsina> gatox, take the day off
<ralsina> gatox: and call a doctor
<ralsina> gatox: 3 days of fever is not a coincidence
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i'll do it today
<gatox> ralsina, just was worried closing the branches
<mandel> alecu, ralsina  how I imaging gatox right now..
<mandel> http://youtu.be/AU0NLheu8mU?t=11s
<rye> mandel: we allow UDFs with same characters different cases, I think that calls for trouble
<mandel> rye, yes, major problem indeed!
<mandel> rye, on windows they will be stepping on each other
<rye> mandel: file-o-bug?
<mandel> rye, I don't know if there is a bug already there for that
<gatox> mandel, jjajjaa i'mm watching the video
<gatox> pushing and leaving!!
<rye> alecu: re: AttributeError: 'SyncStateMachineRunner' object has no attribute 'reget_dir' -- found another occurrence
<alecu> rye: is the reget_dir related to the "VAB Visa*.tiff" issue you had yesterday?
<rye> alecu: no, that's not related, that's from user's log
<mandel> ok, lunch for me :)
<rye> alecu: and regarding my logs - do you see there are a ton of notifications that delta can't be applied and node is broken, for newly subscribed UDF that is
<dobey> man apt-get update is really slow with ppas right now :(
<ralsina> alecu: ping 1-1 ?
<gatox> alecu, mandel i've exceeded the 30 minutes and the changes broke the tests because of the way the things are being used... i'll finish this tomorrow......
<gatox> ralsina, mandel alecu bye!
<ralsina> gatox: bye, take care!
<gatox> see you tomorrow......
<rye> alecu: what does "unlink from trash" mean during local rescan?
<alecu> rye: we'd have to ask verterok or facundo
<alecu> rye: I tried going into the code of "unlink from trash" a few months ago, and got lost :P
<alecu> ralsina: ack, entering mumble.
<facundobatista> alecu, rye: when an unlink is started (because you removed a file locally), the metadata of that file is not obliterated, just removed from the main file and moved into "trash"
<facundobatista> alecu, rye, if the Unlink against the server is successful, that "unlink" is removed from trash
<facundobatista> alecu, rye, but if SD is stopped in the middle, in the next LR it will get those "unlinks in trash", and repeat the action against the server
<facundobatista> alecu, rye, (these actions may fail, because the Unlink may be executed in the server but the client didn't get the response because it was stopped)
<rye> facundobatista: aha, so files in this case are already removed... Does it check that the file is no longer there during populating these unlinks?
<rye> hmmmm
<facundobatista> rye, the *node* is no longer there, surely
<facundobatista> (it may be other file with same path, but other node_id, but as the Unlink against the server goes with the node_id, we're ok)
 * mandel back
<ralsina> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1013401
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1013401 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Files not re-uploaded when server reports empty hash, resulting in apparent data loss" [Undecided,Triaged]
<dobey> ralsina: what about that bug? also, are we going to g+ or mumble today?
<ralsina> dobey: was about something I was talking with alecu on the 1-1
<ralsina> g+ or mumble... good question
<ralsina> g+ is more fun
<ralsina> g+ took us 15 mintues to set up
<briancurtin> g+1
 * ralsina delegates setting up g+ to briancurtin then ;-)
<briancurtin> now that everyone has the plugin installed and knows you just login to google plus, i dont imagine it would be that bad
<ralsina> no, wait, mumble because we have a special guest
<dobey> well, the problme is the inviting the wrong account issue i think
<ralsina> and I told him it was in mumble
<ralsina> next week it's g+
<dobey> oh
<dobey> is it david lee roth?
<ralsina> dobey: we don't want to up the insanity ratio
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> has anyone tried g+ events? If yes, does that include a hangout connected to the event?
<dobey> i think you can make events that are hangouts, yes
<briancurtin> i just read something about that the other day. i believe the answer is yes
 * ralsina puts "crazy from the heat" in his grooveshark playlist
<ralsina> if yes, then that would work nicely
<mandel> are events recurrent? that would be convenient :)
<mandel> and, is it thursday?
<dobey> events must have plenty of currant
 * mandel does not know the day he is in
<ralsina> mandel: yes to the second, no idea to the 1st
<dobey> why oh why is us.archive so slow
<dobey> gah
<dobey> where did ddate go?!
<mmcc> hi all, going to grab my coffee, be back for the mumble
<ralsina> dobey: http://calendar.discordipedia.org/
<ralsina> which says Pungenday Confusion 47th, YOLD 3178
<dobey> ralsina: right, but ddate isn't built in util-linux by default any more :(
<dobey> do no /exec -o ddate
<ralsina> dobey: the constant coroporatization of our ecosystem strikes again.
<ralsina> dobey: it's not even in a package suggested by that annoying thing when you type a wrong command
<dobey> i think i'll propose an SRU to enable it
<dobey> also
<dobey> mumble!
<dobey> thisfred: mumble
<ralsina> thisfred: mumbles!
<thisfred> ah
<alecu> frak
<dobey> cylon
<alecu> lol
<ralsina> "diego and I did a huge refactor" gives me a BAD case of dejavu
<dobey> haha
<mandel> ralsina, che, look at the code!
<mandel> ralsina, is a lot cleaner!
<dobey> ralsina: did you try the windows drawing mode?
<ralsina> dobey: showsn nothing interesting
<ralsina> dobey: I think the widget is there but it's 0x0
<mmcc> just noticed an email from the OCMock guy. I pinged him last week when I noticed that the license on the website hadn't changed. He's been on holiday, but he's going to work on it next.
<ralsina> mmcc: yay
<dobey> oh, also need to do all that reorg stuff i wanted to do, so we can drop -installer
<mmcc> ralsina: I think I might want to try to add using symlinks for duplicate frameworks to setup-mac before sending you the current package - it's 1.2 GB :P
<ralsina> mmcc: oh yes
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<mandel> wtf! 1.2Gb!!
<mandel> wow
<ralsina> mandel: 8 copies of Qt + python does that ;-)
<mmcc> yep. naive version just to get it working, but if I want to share it, ouch :)
<dobey> ralsina: oh, i'm seeing the quantal scroll areas bug too
 * briancurtin coffee
<ralsina> dobey: the one about no scrollbars?
<dobey> ralsina: yeah
<ralsina> dobey: for that one I am still blaming the gtk scrollbars plugin, though
<dobey> ralsina: well, i mean there's no folder list or devices list, either
<ralsina> dobey: no devices list? interesting
<ralsina> dobey: yep, confirmed
<ralsina> dobey: that one is probably the same as the folders list problem.
<ralsina> s/probably/surely/
<ralsina> but there is *another* bug where even when you have content, there is no visible scrollbar
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and that is overlay-scrollbar
<dobey> actually, this might also be due to overlay-scrollbar
<dobey> it's certainly due to the gtk+ stuff
<dobey> anyway, i think it's time to get lunch :)
<dobey> bbiab
<mmcc> question - bug #1018924 is marked as affecting control-panel and sso, but is fixed by branches in sso and u1-client, not control-panel... should I just add u1client to the projects affected? I'm still kind of fuzzy on how we use these fields.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018924 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Scripts are not ran because the shebang points to the wrong path" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018924
<mmcc> and, what happens if I tag two branches with --fixes for the same bug?
<ralsina> mmcc: nothing strange :-)
<ralsina> mmcc: the first one to merge fixes it
<ralsina> mmcc:  and both appear in the bug's page
<mmcc> ok, so I should go ahead and tag them both, just for completeness?
<ralsina> mmcc: if it's affecting the wrong project, change it in the bug itself, too
<ralsina> mmcc: and yes, tag both so we keep track of what fixed what
<mmcc> what definition of 'affects' should I use? all three are affected but control-panel is only affected because it imports affected code from u1-client
<mmcc> sorry if I'm being dense :)
<ralsina> mmcc: good question. I always assumed "affects" means "needs code changed"
<ralsina> mmcc: I may have being ass-u-meing if you know wht I mean ;-)
<mmcc> nah, that sounds reasonable. so I'll change that bug to only affect sso and u1client
<mmcc> briancurtin, ralsina, kind of a review - I wasn't able to get the dirspec tests to run in my windows vm. can you grab trunk and see if it works for you? (and let me know how you run it?)
<briancurtin> mmcc: will check
<mmcc> thanks
<briancurtin> mmcc: dirspec hasn't been brought up to work with the buildout setup, which you're probably using. i'll fix that up quick
<mmcc> ah yes, that's true also -- but I'm actually talking about dirspec's own tests which I couldn't run separately on windows
<mmcc> briancurtin: but thanks for reminding me that I need to kludge it to use dirspec trunk while I test the other branches :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: i was just trying to run run-tests.bat in dirspec, which uses the old registry searching to find the right python which would need to have our deps installed in there (system-wide)
<mmcc> briancurtin ok, now I understand what you meant.
<mmcc> so you're fixing run-tests.bat? cool
<mandel> all, eod here, I'll be proposing all branches tom so that they are landed
<mandel> alecu, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/114405 so it does not block me tom?
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> the stable-2-0 client tests are failing with MemoryError now :(
<dobey> ralsina: how would one get a QSCrollbar::event, without any scrollbars? :)
<ralsina> dobey: you can create one
<ralsina> dobey: but yikes
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, i got a crash in the qt gtk+ theme stuff, in the drawing of scrollbar stuff, in the qt control panel
<ralsina> dobey: and the app itself doesn't crash?
<dobey> ralsina: either because i moved the scroll wheel, or clicked at 0,0 to see if the overlay would pop up
<dobey> ralsina: the app did crash
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> ralsina: but it's in the qt/gtk theme code
<ralsina> yes, using the wheel would trigger that
<dobey> actually, going to try something real quick
<dobey> well, maybe not so quick
<dobey> since i don't have bzr or anything installed since doing a clean install of quantal on the laptop
<ralsina> dobey: heh, I am setting that up myself :-)
<ralsina> and either the repos or my internet needs fancy yoghurt because transit is slooooooow
<dobey> yeah, ppas and us.archive seem to be extremely slow
<dobey> though i think gb.archive was also being slow from within tarmac
<mmcc> huh. well, on linux, StringIO apparently works just fine... wtf
<dobey> yay python :(
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah, that's what I tested last night
<mmcc> arg, I just tested it from the python console and it did break...
<mmcc> from io import StringIO; sio=StringIO(); sio.write("foo")
<mmcc> is PIL using a different plugin for PNG on linux or something?
<mmcc> answer, no it isn't, it's the same file doing the same thing but it doesn't blow up on linux.
<dobey> i don't think we're using PIL on linux?
<dobey> sigh, and quantal ate itself during apt-get dist-upgrade
<mmcc> dobey, it doesn't seem to be platform dependent. it's ubuntu_sso/qt/setup_account_page.py:328
<ralsina> dobey: we are using it just because we didn't special-case it
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> i thought we were just using the qt magic on linux
<ralsina> mmcc: let's just use ByteString and sweep it under the carpet
<ralsina> ByteIo or whatever
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, I'll plan to do that. that change is currently shelved in favor of the one I'm about to propose…
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<mmcc> I was just testing it on linux and realized, hey wait this should've failed…
 * dobey wonders what to do about stable-2-0, and now quantal mess
<ralsina> dobey: you are using quantal in real hardware? Brave guy!
<mmcc> real hardware that is touch sensitive :)
<ralsina> dobey: do we know the tests run in real oneiric? If yes, we can merge manually
<dobey> ralsina: well, on my dell duo
<dobey> ralsina: no; the tests aren't runnable on oneiric, because of the twisted stuff
<ralsina> right
<dobey> or well
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> actually, let me check that
<dobey> oh, well, trunk tests work on oneiric
<dobey> stable-2-0 doesn't
<ralsina> dobey: I leave you the judgment call about merging manually. It does look harmless.
<mmcc> briancurtin, ralsina: may I request your review of path changes to ubuntu-sso-client: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/use-dirspec-get-program-path/+merge/114690
<ralsina> oh, look, a harmless little fishing fun! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcuYjDR2tSg&feature=player_embedded
<ralsina> mmcc: sure!
<briancurtin> mmcc: yep, will look in a min (also working on the run-tests.bat thing, oddly it wasn't as easy as just doing the same setup we do for other projects)
<mmcc> thanks guys. I just added a note to the description that it needs a current trunk version of dirspec.
<mmcc> also please give the windows portion special attention, the tests run for me, but I don't know how to package it, so I couldn't test that it finds things correctly on windows.
<mmcc> er, on windows when packaged
 * mmcc really needs to get vbox shared directories set up…
<ralsina> argh, virtulbox, y u no stop crashing!
 * ralsina goe have lunch while everything updates and hopes for the best
 * mmcc goes for lunch while both VMs run test suites…
 * briancurtin following the lunch brigade
<dobey> ugh, python3 package is broken in quantal :(
<dobey> briancurtin, ralsina: when you return: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/no-twisted/+merge/114695
<briancurtin> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> dobey: I +1d it too earlier
 * alecu runs to the kinder.
<dobey> ralsina, briancurtin: another one you should like, though it's a bit larger: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/python3/+merge/114713
<ralsina> dobey: last one seems to have bounced though
<dobey> ralsina: nah, i fixed it already. it's merged
<ralsina> dobey: ok then
<dobey> couple of skips that got overlooked (so weren't getting skipped), that are skipped due to another bug
<dobey> i just hope supporting py3 doesn't break all the unicode stuff on windows and whatnot
<mmcc> do we still have an open bug for that unicode path test failure on windows? or am I missing a merge (in u1-client)?
<dobey> which one?
<mmcc> dobey, this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088632/
<mmcc> I thought I remembered seeing that in a report late last week or maybe on Monday.
<dobey> oh, i don't think that got fixed yet
<dobey> don't think it was a bug report
<dobey> jenkins windows test failed because of it
<mmcc> ah, right that sounds familiar. ok
<ralsina> there is one and I assigned it to brian  IIRC
<dobey> ah
<briancurtin> sorry, was away for the last 20 minutes dealing with apartment stuff
<mmcc> briancurtin: just in time for another path handling review! hooray: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/use-dirspec-get-cmdline/+merge/114720
<mmcc> cc ralsina ⤴
<ralsina> mmcc: neat
<ralsina> mmcc: also, your arrowis all bent!
<mmcc> ralsina it could be worse: ↭↯
<ralsina> ↮
<ralsina> ↬
<ralsina> I am about to do something evil. Sorry in advance.
<ralsina> ← → ↑ ↓ ↔ ↕ ↖ ↗ ↘ ↙ ↮ ⇦ ⇨ ⇧ ⇩ ⬄ ⇳ ⬀ ⬁ ⬂ ⬃ ⬅ ➡ ⬆ ⬇ ⬈ ⬉ ⬊ ⬋ ⬌ ⬍ ⇐ ⇒ ⇑ ⇓ ⇔ ⇕ ⇖ ⇗ ⇘ ⇙ ⇍ ⇏ ⇎ ⟸ ⟹ ⟺ ↤ ↦ ↥ ↧ ⇤ ⇥ ⤒ ⤓ ↨ ⇆ ⇄ ⇅ ⇵ ⇈ ⇊ ⇇ ⇉ ⇠ ⇢ ⇡ ⇣ ⇚ ⇛ ⤊ ⤋ ⭅ ⭆ ⟰ ⟱ ↩ ↪ ↫ ↬ ↞ ↟ ↠ ↡ ↚ ↛ ↜ ↝ ↢ ↣ ↰ ↱ ↲ ↳ ⬐ ⬎ ⬑ ⬏ ↴ ↵ ↺ ↻ ⥀ ⥁ ⟲ ⟳ ↶ ↷ ⤾ ⤿ ⤸ ⤹ ⤺ ⤻
<ralsina> ↼ ⇀ ↿ ↾ ↽ ⇁ ⇂ ⇃ ⇋ ⇌ ⇜ ⇝ ⇽ ⇾ ⇿ ⟻ ⟼ ⟵ ⟶ ⟷ ⬳ ⟿ ⬱ ⇶ ⥊ ⥋ ⥌ ⥍ ⥎ ⥏ ⥐ ⥑ ⥒ ⥓ ⥔ ⥕ ⥖ ⥗ ⥘ ⥙ ⥚ ⥛ ⥜ ⥝ ⥞ ⥟ ⥠ ⥡ ⥢ ⥣ ⥤ ⥥ ⥦ ⥨ ⥧ ⥩ ⥮ ⥯ ⥪ ⥫ ⥬ ⥭ ⇷ ⇸ ⤉ ⤈ ⇹ ⇺ ⇻ ⇞ ⇟ ⇼ ⬴ ⤀ ⬵ ⤁ ⬹ ⤔ ⬺ ⤕ ⤂ ⤃ ⤄ ⬶ ⤅ ⬻ ⤖ ⬼ ⤗ ⬽ ⤘ ⤆ ⤇ ⤌ ⤍ ⤎ ⤏ ⤙ ⤚ ⤛ ⤜ ⤝ ⤞ ⤟ ⤠ ⤡ ⤢ ⤣ ⤤ ⤥ ⤦ ⤪ ⤨ ⤧
<ralsina> ⤩ ⤭ ⤮ ⤯ ⤰ ⤱ ⤲ ⤫ ⤬ ⥼ ⥽ ⥾ ⥿ ⤶ ⤷ ⤴ ⤵ ⤼ ⤽ ⥂ ⥃ ⥄ ⭀ ⥱ ⥶ ⥸ ⭂ ⭈ ⭊ ⥵ ⭁ ⭇ ⭉ ⥲ ⭋ ⭌ ⥳ ⥴ ⥆ ⥅ ⬷ ⤐ ⬸ ⤑ ⬿ ⤳ ⥹ ⥻ ⬰ ⇴ ⥈ ⬾ ⥇ ⬲ ⟴ ⥷ ⭃ ⥺ ⭄ ⇱ ⇲ ↸ ↹ ↯ ↭ ⥉ ⥰ ☚ ☛ ☜ ☝ ☞ ☟ ◄ ► ⇪ ⇫ ⇬ ⇭ ⇮ ⇯ ⇰ ➔ ➘ ➙ ➚ ➛ ➜ ➝ ➞ ➟ ➠ ➡ ➢ ➣ ➤ ➥ ➦ ➧ ➨ ➩ ➪ ➫ ➬ ➭ ➮ ➯ ➱ ➲ ➳ ➴ ➵ ➶ ➷
<ralsina> ➸ ➹ ➺ ➻ ➼ ➽ ➾
<mmcc> show-off ☠
 * ralsina ☚ ?
<ralsina> it's shocking that almost all of those actually display correctly. A few years ago, fonts were missing plain european diacritics :-)
<mmcc> truly we live in the future.
<alecu> unicode ftw!
 * alecu installs a quassel in the windows vm to see if they look as well as in ubuntu and osx.
 * ralsina creates a file called ⇤ 1MB ⇥ that measures 1MB
 * mmcc can't find the unicode poo sign in my character pallette :\
<alecu> even the android font has most of those arrows.
<ralsina> mmcc: that's U+1F4A9 if it helps :-)
<alecu> s/android font/roboto/
<alecu> ralsina: that's certainly a number to remember
<alecu> ralsina: it's as hallmark as 53280 and 53281
<ralsina> hahaha
<mmcc> here's the true sign of the future: The Home Depot sent me an email with this subject line "We Like Your Style ☀"
<ralsina> C64 FTW
<mmcc> unicode in marketing spam from a big-box retailer? 2012.
<ralsina> Damn, I did remember poke 53280 :-)
<ralsina> gotta do a school run
<ralsina> will be back late tonight
<alecu> damn you, noisy cooler inside my desktop :-(
<mmcc> hrm, tried to set up virtualbox shared folder automounted, but I have to be a member of the 'vboxsf' group, and for some reason, 'sudo usermod -a -G vboxsf mmccrack' doesn't change what 'groups' says I'm in. Am I missing something here?
<alecu> mmcc: was /etc/group changed?
<alecu> mmcc: if so, try logging out and back in. That's usually needed for group changes.
<mmcc> alecu, yes it was, and aha. will do - thanks!
 * alecu will shut down to check on the very noisy cooler
<dobey> alright, i'm out. have a good evening all!
<alecu> ok, this is EOD for me too.
<alecu> see y'all tomorrow!
<mmcc> so, it looks like out of the five modules in the MediaCollector copy_extensions list in windows setup.py, only storageprotocol is actually used anymore...
<mmcc> I know we killed the lazr dependency, and 'wadl' doesn't show up anywhere in a grep of all the source
<mmcc> briancurtin: is there a doc (or script?) somewhere with step-by-step instructions to build the win exe? I'm wondering when storageprotocol in that process
<mmcc> because the other projects are built as subprocesses of setup.py but storageprotocol is just copied in with that MediaCollector extension
<briancurtin> mmcc: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/Windows/ReleaseChecklist is probably the page but it claims i'm not allowed to view it. however...
<briancurtin> in ubuntuone-windows-installer, running build_installer.py should take care of everything
<mmcc> re: wiki - yeah you need to log out and log back in. something expired and everyone hit that
<mmcc> also, thanks
<briancurtin> if you just want to create ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe and the other *.exe binaries but don't care about the entire installer, the "Setup a fresh..." section will be all you need
<mmcc> yeah, that's what I was looking for. actually I'm working on the setup-mac script, it wasn't copying storageprotocol correctly and I wanted to see where we were doing it on windows
<mmcc> looks like it's a manual step 5b, for some reason
<mmcc> that is, building storageprotocol
<ralsina> briancurtin: something happened to that wiki, you need to logout/login
<briancurtin> yeah mmcc let me know, it works now
<mmcc> could it be possible that i just never installed protoc on this computer?!
<mmcc> oh, of couse I installed it in a random place and took no notes
<briancurtin> mmcc: env.bat, as a part of the buildout setup, should download it and put it in a place it knows about (i think bin/) so storageprotocol builds/works fine
<briancurtin> there's a get_protoc.py script that env.bat runs to download it
<mmcc> ah, ok. thanks. maybe I'll steal that for darwin. I think I just grabbed a copy manually and forgot where I installed it
<mmcc> naturally
<mmcc> briancurtin: just saw your comment on the u1client mp - pushed the fix.
<briancurtin> cool, approved then. sometimes i hate mentioning such little stuff like that, but it's better than pushing it aside forever then realizing 6 months later we shifted the normal style
<briancurtin> i'm out of here. see everyone tomorrow
<mmcc> if anyone's still around and wants another review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac-add-sd/+merge/114749
<mmcc> :)
<mmcc> and now I'm going away too.
#ubuntuone 2012-07-13
<ottadini> hello, just joined to ask for some help.
<ottadini> It seems I may have lost an entire dir tree due to a failed sync with U1.
<ottadini> The folder structure is there, but no files.
<ottadini> u1sdtool status reports it is idle.
<ottadini> How it happened: I dragged a folder that was already a UDF and being synced with U1 into the 'Ubuntu One' folder in Nautilus.
<ottadini> Minutes later I reversed this, and copied the directory back to its original location.
<ottadini> End result: no files, just the directory tree.
<ottadini> I have checked online at my account on one.ubuntu.com, and same result.
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday the 13th! >:-)
<popey> :( my quantal machine has been "uploading" some files for about a month now
<popey> so i removed all the files from the folder in nautilus just now..
<popey> syncdaemon still seems to be chatting away about the files in its log
<popey> and sync is "in progress"
<popey> I stop and start and it still things it's uploading files which I moved out of that synced folder
<mandel> popey, our staff is very very broken in Q atm
<mandel> popey, sorry :(
<mandel> popey, with the move to python3, the mac port etc.. we are overwhelmed atm but afaik ralsina is going to look into the problems
<popey> mandel, ok :)
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, morning! feeling any better?
<gatox> mandel, MUCH, i slept all the day yesterday........ did you do anything with my branches yesterday?
<mandel> gatox, I approved darwin4 I'm going to propose one with the daemon, I have move notify processor to its own package which removes circular importans and I have added a darwin only command line arg to choose if the deamon is used :)
<mandel> gatox, my I have reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon/+merge/114836 :)
<gatox> yes
<gatox> mandel, 2163 lines?? and you complain about me...... shame on you! :P
<mandel> gatox, wait, missing dep!
<mandel> give me a sec
<mandel> gatox, oh no, looks like a move is not considered a move..
<mandel> bad bzr..
<gatox> mandel, did you do bzr mv?
<mandel> gatox, afaik yes, but in one of the pump when wrong and I have to resolve a conflict.. maybe that screwed up the diff
<mandel> gatox, you can see there is a large delete and then the same code added later..
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, sorry for the PITA
<gatox> :P i'm kidding
<mandel> gatox, regarding the NotifyProcessor, in a later branch I have moved it to filesystem_notifications/notify_processor/ that was we can remove a circular import issue we had and make things cleaner
<gatox> mandel, where are we having a circular import?
<mandel> gatox, in you look in notify_processor you will see there is a XXX: circular import comment, I have fixed that
<mandel> gatox, mainly because later I was having a circular import when trying to reuse the notify processor you added, the fsevents and the fsevents_daemon can share it
<gatox> ahhhhhhh yes, the one in the __init__ i remember
<mandel> gatox, exactly, so that is out, which I think is a good move :)
<mandel> gatox, I'm starting to wonder (although won't change it) what is the need of having platform infront of everything, but that is a minor detail
<mandel> gatox, the code is looking a lot better know, we might be able to port it to the sp3 ;)
<gatox> sp3? ps3?
<mandel> gatox, sorry ps3
<mandel> gatox, one hand is faster than the other.. :P
<mandel> or was I thinking about xp sp3
<mandel> ..
<gatox> jejej
<gatox> you are such a windows lover..... maybe was that
<mandel> maybe..
<mandel> gatox, early lunch for me, ok?
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, ack
 * gatox realize that mandel's branch is going to cause conflicts in the refactor one.... fun not
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm something don't look right..... shouldn't this be depending on darwin4?? i see some changes that are already in trunk
<gatox> mmm i think there is some kind of problem merging darwin4.... first time i see this on launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/114405
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> how are you today gatox?
<gatox> ralsina, fine..... today was 100% rest :P
<gatox> ralsina, do you know what it means "This proposal supersedes" here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin4-fsevents/+merge/114405
<ralsina> gatox: looking...
<gatox> i'm trying to look for some doc or something, but i can't find anything clear enough
<gatox> or how to fix it
<ralsina> gatox: that this branch was proposed twice and this is the newer one
<ralsina> that's not bad, AFAIK
<gatox> ralsina, aja..... but why is not being merged?
<gatox> ahhhhh
<gatox> commit message
<gatox> it seems i forget to include that when i repropose
<alecu> hello!
<alecu> gatox: I see that darwin4 has landed. Awesome!
<alecu> gatox: I've created a bug for the deferred stop and the thread join fun. I'll probably be working on that.
<gatox> alecu, yes, i saw it
<gatox> alecu, ahhhh.... i thought it was for me :P
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> no reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/python3/+merge/114713 :-/
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> alecu, when you are back......  is this the bug you were talking about? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1024102 i see that is assigned to me, and i was going to add it to the tests-refactoring branch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1024102 in Ubuntu One Client "Deferred should be fired when a watch is stopped" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> mandel, ping when you are back.... i've some questions about your branch
<dobey> gatox: maybe you should review https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/use-dirspec-get-cmdline/+merge/114720
<gatox> dobey, ack
<dobey> mandel: 2163 lines?!
<dobey> briancurtin: any more work on the py3-unicode branch? it's still needs fixing from alecu
 * alecu is back
<gatox> alecu, when you are back......  is this the bug you were talking about? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1024102 i see that is assigned to me, and i was going to add it to the tests-refactoring
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1024102 in Ubuntu One Client "Deferred should be fired when a watch is stopped" [Undecided,New]
<alecu> gatox: that's the bug, yes. I assigned it to you, but ralsina told us yesterday that you may start working on a different project
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhh ok
<alecu> gatox: that's why I said I might be working on fixing that.
<gatox> ohhh i miss the meeting.....
<briancurtin> dobey: i haven't gotten to that one. i'll take a look today (but i'll be gone for a while in the morning through late afternoon)
<ralsina> gatox: yes, I am planning on switching you to the menu/indicator thing starting next week
<gatox> anyone know what i'm going to be doing? :P
<briancurtin> s/late/mid
<alecu> gatox: you are being moved to work on the u1 port to VMS.
<gatox> ralsina, ohhhhh great!! \o/
<gatox> alecu, haah
<alecu> gatox: or was it OS/2?
<gatox> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> gatox: see ⟰
<dobey> python 4
<ralsina> dobey: writing it!
 * ralsina liked VMS. Sniff.
<dobey> it's the version of python where guido hits senility, and it's more like brainfuck than python
<gatox> alecu, ok..... so..... if you are going to do that..... i think this is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289 (about the comments: we already talk about the assert_logs removal, and i removed the unnecesary setUp for TestNotifyProcessor)
<alecu> gatox: ack
<alecu> dobey: I'm running the tests for ~dobey/dirspec/python3, and I'm getting an error when running the python2 tests on Precise.
<alecu> dobey: should I be running them on quantal?
<dobey> alecu: python2 or python3?
<dobey> alecu: the tests are passing for me on precise
<alecu> dobey: I'm getting these errors when running on precise: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1089886/
<alecu> dobey: I'm updating to see if I had something really old.
<dobey> alecu: there is a testools in the nightlies PPA, that is needed
<dobey> alecu: and you'll need python3-setuptools and python3-testtools
<dobey> updated the description about that
<mandel> gatox, shoot
<mandel> dobey, yes, there was some code moves and turns out to be bigger than expected
<mandel> dobey, is mainly a copy paste to a diff module to be honest
<gatox> mandel, i'm seeing some lines that shouldn't be there because are changes from trunk..... or am i missing something?
<dobey> bzr mv didn't work? :)
<gatox> mandel, for example: class TestWatchManager(BaseTwistedTestCase):
<gatox> 77	+ """Test the watch manager."""
<gatox> and the tests in there
<mandel> dobey, no because it was not the entiry module :(
<mandel> gatox, which line of the diff?
<ralsina> dobey: how do you feel about uploading dirspec to pypi.python.org eventually
<dobey> ralsina: "eventually" sounds fine. perhaps with the release on monday
<gatox> mandel, 76.... also.....  test_stop_multiple has no longer that implementation, we remove the time.sleep
<mandel> gatox, hm.. there was probably a miss merge somewhere..
 * mandel hates having so many branches..
<ralsina> dobey: yes, after release is ok
<mandel> gatox, let me remerge and see what can be fixed
<alecu> dobey: I've updated everything, installed python3-testtools, but I still get that error in python 2, and now the same error with python 3
<gatox> mandel, ack
<dobey> alecu: weird
<dobey> alecu: what does "ls -lhd ~/.config/x" show?
<briancurtin> going to do my apartment thing, back hopefully soon
<dobey> alecu: seems like you have a file or directory at ~/.config/x
<dobey> alecu: indeed, if i touch ~/.config/x, the test then fails
<dobey> wonder how you got that file :)
<dobey> anyway, need to run an errand. brb
<mandel> gatox, branch updated
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, he, the diff lost 500 lines :)
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, nad if the bzr mv had worked the diff would be smaller..
<gatox> mmcc, ping
<mmcc> gatox pong
<gatox> mmcc, i put a need fixing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/use-dirspec-get-cmdline/+merge/114720 because that lint error is causing problems to run the tests on linux
<mmcc> gatox, ok thanks. wonder why that didn't show up when I ran them :\
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<mmcc> me
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> alecu, thisfred: standup
<thisfred> ne
<ralsina> brian is away for a bit
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> so alecu is last, go mandel
<mandel> DONE: Proposed fsevents daemon code for u1-client. Added a new branch that removes cicle imports from the NotifyProcessor code. Added a new command line arg just for darwin.
<mandel> TODO: Split file system monitor for better import. Propose the branches. Be done with fsevents, although if gatox is moved there are a number of bugs that should be assigned to me next week regarding fsevents :(
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Take the day off yesterday to reload the health battery. Reviews, small fix in tests-refactoring (NEED REVIEWS FOR THIS). Sent email to ralsina, alecu and lisette about the file publisher in the indicator menu, start reading the syncmenu wiki and X platform desktop indicator menus document.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with those documents. Keep reviewing branches and fixing fsevents related bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mmcc, go
<mmcc> DONE: finished path finding, hacked on setup-mac
<mmcc> TODO: cleanup u1client branch, more setup-mac, reduce package size
<mmcc> BLCK:
<mmcc> NEXT: dobeh
<dobey> DONE: team call, bug #1024003, bug #1016224, backported quantal software-center to nightlies to unbreak packages from sso-gtk removal
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1024003 in dirspec (Ubuntu Quantal) "Unnecessarily requires twisted trial for running tests" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024003
<dobey> TODO: reviews, investigate twisted-less dev-tools, work on some reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, SRU verification poking
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1016224 in dirspec trunk "Does not work with Python 3.x" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016224
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: team call, reviews, VM haggling, talked a lot with lisette, contractor wrangling, some reviews, little coding TODO: more of the same,  try to debug lists on quantal BLOCKED: coughing a whole lot.  NOTE: mandel, we can delay gatox's switch a couple of days more if needed NEXT thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: worry about txids in u1db TODO: write better integration tests that do the worrying for me BLOCKED: no, but I could use a few clones or a time machine NEXT: alecu
<gatox> mandel, i've right now 2 issues related to non-root fsevents, do you have any other in mind?
 * alecu is writting notes
<alecu> DONE: many reviews, 1-1 and team meetings, rebuilt my broken thunderbird setup
<alecu> TODO: catch up with briancurtin and py3k
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> EOM?
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin (when he returns)
<dobey> alecu: did you see my replies about my branch and the failing test?
<alecu> dobey: yes, I've just ran the tests after deleting .config/x, and all tests passed.
<dobey> ah ok
<alecu> dobey: are we going to use "from __future__ import unicode_literals, print_function" in a given module even though we don't use print there?
<alecu> dobey: I think it's a good convention, so +1 to i.
<alecu> it
<dobey> alecu: i think we should, in case anyone adds a print it will complain even on python2
<dobey> it's good to keep the code from regressing in that syntax
<alecu> yup
<mmcc> gatox, mandel - darwin4-fsevents doesn't fix the tests, right? just checking if I should be expecting passes
<dobey> mmcc: i guess according to jenkins, it doesn't
<gatox> mmcc, all the tests inside filesystem_notifications
<mandel> dobey, that is windows work that was broken by someone else. I have it in my radar to fix it asap
<mandel> dobey,  or pass the ball ;)
<dobey> ok, well fix it :)
<mmcc> alright.
<mandel> dobey, yes yes I will but I need longer days hehe
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> dobey, regarding your comment about adding ubuntuone/utils.py - I'm glad you noticed. I was going to ask for specific feedback on that in the MP but forgot. I really didn't know where to put it, but I guess syncdaemon/utils.py would work, as long as there aren't any circular imports created...
<dobey> well, the circular imports would exist regardless of where it lives, if there are any. that's a separate problem to where the module itself lives
<alecu> dobey: in assert_utf8_bytes the value.decode(...) was changed to value.encode(...). I can't understand why that change makes sense.
<dobey> alecu: python3 doesn't have decode on the data type that value is; only encode
<mmcc> dobey, I meant because utils is used in platform/tools and platform/ipc, which are imported by syncdaemon, so if I move utils into syncdaemon, then platform <---imports--> syncdaemon, but i think it'll work out anyway
<alecu> dobey: in assert_utf8_bytes, value should be a sequence of bytes, so it only has "decode", not encode.
<dobey> mmcc: ah, but syncdaemon.utils itself doesn't import those, so it's not circular. also i think we should move all the other code to be under syncdaemon at some point as well
<alecu> dobey: also unicode_path() has the same issue.
<dobey> alecu: i think that was broken before then
<mmcc> dobey: righto - it's ok as long as syncdaemon.__init__ doesn't import them. which it doesn't. and I agree, someone ought to do that. maybe when manuel gets his longer days or borrows eric's time machine
<thisfred> MINE
<mandel> this one I have to share because is just funny, the spanish government just defined funerals as 'entertainment' to increase the VAT on them.. hehehe
<dobey> alecu: happy to fix it to be the other way around, but not sure exactly how to do that at the moment.
<dobey> and i need to get lunch
<alecu> mandel: that's a killer tax!
<mandel> alecu, lol
<mandel> dobey, which all other code?
<dobey> killer party man!
<dobey> mandel: everything under ubuntuone/ in ubuntuone-client, which is not already under ubuntuone/syncdaemon/
<dobey> mandel: don't worry about it though
<mandel> dobey, you mean getting out of platform and moving it to syncdaemon?
<mandel> dobey, it does make sense because it is a lot cleaner know, is a matter of getting time like mmcc said :)
<mandel> dobey, I'm had that in my mind for some time
<dobey> mandel: i mean, i really haven't thought about how to do it exactly yet, but it seems like everything should be under there, that is in ubuntuone-client
<dobey> anywya
<dobey> need to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab :)
<gatox> lunch for me!
<mandel> gatox_lunch, ralsina ping!
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, can you run the windows tests from trunk and let me know if all but one pass?
<ralsina> mandel: not right now
<ralsina> mandel: that was the case last week
<mandel> ralsina, i have some timeout failures but it might well be that I have a slow machine..
<ralsina> mandel: jenkins seems to say that's still true
<mandel> ok
<mmcc> mandel, which windows tests? u1-client?
<mandel> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> mandel, I am about to run those, I'll let you know. it was the case yesterday - only one failure, having to do with unicode paths
<mandel> mmcc, awesome, please let me know
<mmcc> really would it have killed them to make 'cd E:\' work like it does everywhere else?
<mandel> mmcc, probably the did it so support some old dos program..
<mmcc> well, I get the *reason* - it's that E: is a 'drive' not a 'directory', and they're really different things, but seriously.
<mmcc> and the fact that the right way is just to type the drive name with no command? who came up with that
<mmcc> </rant>
<mmcc> and for some reason python.exe wasn't on my path anymore? winDOOOWSS!
 * mmcc shakes fist
<briancurtin> ugh, 2 hours and only saw one apartment. at least it was a decent place
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, I was going to ask you to run the windows tests but mmcc is on that :)
<gatox> ok!
<mandel> gatox, I have an other branch for review, is refactoring and some tiny changes but since there is no bzr mv --line 22-50 the diff looks bigger than the number of changes
<mandel> gatox, is https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-processors/+merge/114906
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i'll finish with the reviews no
<gatox> now
<mandel> gatox, haha I though you said no :P
<mandel> gatox, I imagined you as joda hahaha
<gatox> jaajajaj
<gatox> LOL
<gatox> mandel, also.... i need your review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<mandel> gatox, we are the masters of the large reviews lol
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> mandel, jejeje it's a valuable skill jeje
<mandel> gatox, so that branch, just changes the darwin tests, is that right?
<gatox> mandel, no.... windows too...... move all the common code to common.py
<gatox> doesn't add or remove anything.... just move things
<mmcc> gatox, dobey reviews requested for this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/setup-mac-add-sd/+merge/114749
<gatox> well...... it removes repeated code, but you know what i mean
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<gatox> mmcc, let me know when you fix the other one
<mmcc> gatox, ok, a couple minutes. made larger changes due to dobey's comments, testing on win/linux now
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<mandel> gatox, ack
<mandel> gatox, it will have conflicts with mine.. but I'll fix those later :)
<mmcc> does everyone just always set TRIAL_TEMP_DIR to something short on windows, or am I the only unlucky one with long paths to branches? should we just set it in env.bat?
<gatox> mandel, yes, your turn to fix now!
<mandel> mmcc, we all set trial_temp_dir, that was the reason we added it :)
<mmcc> mandel, right but do you set it manually or what
<mandel> mmcc, you can set it as env var for windows
<mandel> mmcc, look for environment variable in the control center on windows 7 and will show you where to add it
<mmcc> mandel, ok that's what I was looking for, thanks.
<mandel> np
<mandel> gatox, needs fixing, lint issue!
<gatox> bloody hell
<mandel> gatox, lol
<dobey> heh
<mandel> fu**, my income taxes just went up 140%.. hijos de la gran pu..
 * mandel looks for a shot-gun to go to the demonstration
<mmcc> mandel, ouch
<mmcc> mandel, before you go to the revolution, I'm sure you'll want to know that u1client trunk still has just that one windows failing test.
<mandel> mmcc, yes, in a single day.. also VAT went up 160%
<mmcc> mandel, also http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090200/
<mandel> mmcc, awesome, so is my slow vm :)
<dobey> ugh
<mmcc> mandel, how slow? mine's awfully slow too - note the 617 seconds those tests take
<mandel> mmcc, slower.. I need to see what is wrong with the setup
<mmcc> mandel, press the turbo button on the front of your minitower
<dobey> python standard lib is so… conflicted
<mandel> hahs and the social security tax went up a 250%!!!
<mandel> mmcc, lol I loved those turbo buttons :)
 * ralsina suspects mandel needs a refresher in percentages
<ralsina> as in: going from 10 to 14 is not a 140% raise
<mandel> ralsina, some things have gone in the VAT from 8% to 21% which is a 160% and all the other changes are the same (smaller diff)
<ralsina> mandel: he, here's 21% for everything. Ecept phones, there's 37.5%
<mandel> ralsina, then I'm move from a 18% to a 21% plus an extra 21% on top of that one + social secury has gone from around 100 eur to 350
<mandel> ralsina, but did they increase it in a single day? oh, while they have 30.000 million eurs to the banks...
<mandel> s/have/gave
<ralsina> see? plenty of money there! ;-)
<dobey> welcome to america
<dobey> only 350eur for social security? Man, our republican conservatives would love to live in Spain I bet!
<mandel> dobey, well, most of madrid is on strikes round now blocking streets etc..
<mmcc> dobey, I bet they wouldn't: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_National_Health_System
<dobey> mandel: good thing i didn't take a holiday to madrid then
<mandel> mmcc, yes, we are waaaay to the left
<mandel> dobey, never know, might be fun, did you see the video of the miners?
<ralsina> dobey: we need to package pyasn1 for python3 for Q sometime in the next few weeks, to upload to main
<mmcc> ok folks, lunchtime for me, u1 client path branch tests are running now, I'll check in and ping for a re review in a few mintues
<mmcc> or minweds, minthurs , you know, whenever
<dobey> ralsina: huh?
<ralsina> dobey: missing dependency for twisted pythn3
<dobey> oh, twisted.conch uses it apparently
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<ralsina> dobey: forget about it, barry will do it
<dobey> ok
<mmcc> uh, linux u1-client tests failed with this error I don't recognize, in filesystem_notifications:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090236  anyone recognize?
 * mmcc lunchtime for real
<dobey> os.path methods do not return bytes :(
<ralsina> dobey: they should if they get bytes
<gatox> dobey, python3?
<dobey> gatox: both 2 and 3
<gatox> dobey, for python3 i don't know..... but for 2 it should be as ralsina says
<ralsina> for python3 it's the same thing
<ralsina> if you give it bytes you get bytes
<ralsina> dobey: what specific function?
<mandel> ok, eod for me
<mandel> see you all on monday!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<gatox> mandel, also.... lint issue fixed here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<gatox> and +1 to your branch... the one with the 1500 lines diff
<dobey> ralsina: some methods only accept strings (like os.path.join)
<ralsina> dobey: nope
<gatox> dobey,
<gatox> >>> os.path.join(u'asd', 'foo')
<gatox> u'asd/foo'
<ralsina> dobey: https://pastebin.canonical.com/70055/
<gatox> ralsina, we are really creative with the examples :P
<briancurtin> os.path.join(b"C:\\lol", "rofl".encode("utf8"))
<ralsina> dobey, gatox: however, it's a bad idea to pass one unicode and one bytes because there will be an implicit str.decode(ascii) there somewhere
<ralsina> briancurtin: "rofl".encode("utf8") is just evil :-)
<ralsina> unless it's python 3 of course
<briancurtin> but you can do it!
<briancurtin> just to add to the examples
<ralsina> you can also put ketchup on fries. Doesn't mean it's right ;-)
<briancurtin> sriracha goes on fries
<gatox> you have my attention
<ralsina> +1 on sriracha on fries -1 on encoding bytes ;-)
<gatox> what sriracha is?
<ralsina> gatox: hot sauce
<gatox> ahhh
<briancurtin> it's like a hot ketchup. more of a paste-like thing than liquidy hot sauce
<gatox> also...... cheddar (melt) with fries..... it's awesome!
<dobey> 'r'.encode().decode().encode().encode().decode()
<gatox> cheddar cheese
<dobey> python2 is fun!
<dobey> i guess dirspec should enforce bytes everywhere though
<dobey> being a file path thing
<dobey> alecu, ralsina, briancurtin: does that sound right?
<alecu> dobey: "should enforce bytes" <- I agree for python 2. I'm still not sure it's the proper api for python 3 libraries, but since we'll be using it mostly from u1, bytes on python 3 sounds right.
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: whatever, as long as it's consistent
<dobey> alecu: well, filesystem paths are bytes. and it's basically impossible to enforce bytes on one version and strings on another. either we enforce unicode strings everywhere, or bytes everywhere
<ralsina> on py3 where there's no automatic conversion, ad thus no risk of mixing them up, it doesn't matter as much
<dobey> previously, the code was doing a mix, which is why this diff is a bit large
<alecu> dobey: "filesystem paths are bytes" only on linux.
<alecu> but yes, and bytes everywhere sounds good for our usecase.
<dobey> alecu: they're bytes everywhere. on windows they're just a much smaller subset of possible bytes, and it's easier to get a reliable encoding for the bytes they're in :)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i don't care either way, but we have to enforce either bytes or unicode strings, and not dilly dally somewhere in the middle :)
<dobey> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/python3/+merge/114713 is updated and changes stuff to be bytes everywhere
<dobey> gatox: ^^ if you could please review that too
<gatox> dobey, ack
 * briancurtin lunch + doctor run
<ralsina> oh, lunch sounds like a cool concept
 * ralsina investigates 
<dobey> ralsina: given the temperature there, maybe you should eat a hot lunch
<gatox> dobey, i'm getting this running the tests for dirspec-python3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090342/
<gatox> do you know what i'm missing?
<gatox> i have python3-(testtools|setuptools)
<mmcc> so did anyone recognize this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090236 test_zip_release_lock_compression_error failing on linux?
<dobey> gatox: do you have python-testtools installed? that's python 2.7 that's failing there
<dobey> mmcc: i've seen it a couple times now, but not sure why it happens
<dobey> mmcc: i'm tempted to add a skip for that test and file a bug if it keeps happening (and a bug isn't already filed)
<mmcc> oh, it's intermittent? I"ll rerun and see if I see it again...
<gatox> dobey, i have it for python3 but not for 2 :P
<dobey> mmcc: yeah; it might be system load related too, not sure
<mmcc> dobey: interesting. that'd make sense. this was the first time I'd tried running the tests in both VMs at once on this poor old mac mini
<dobey> ah
<gatox> dobey, +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/python3/+merge/114713
<dobey> gatox: thanks. though i just realized, i bet the tests are broken on mac/win now :)
<dobey> actually, no. windows is still using trial
<dobey> forgot about that
<mmcc> ok, tests finally finished. dobey, gatox: can you revisit your reviews here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/use-dirspec-get-cmdline/+merge/114720
<dobey> gatox, alecu: can you also run the python3 branch tests on osx and/or win now? i've now updated the run-tests and run-tests.bat
<gatox> mmcc, i'm on that right now
<gatox> dobey, ok.... but it might take a while... i need to install python3 and stuff con win/mac
<dobey> gatox: no you don't need to install python3 there
<gatox> ah just run the tests....
<dobey> gatox: we aren't using python3 on win/mac. i've updated the run-tests to only run the python3 tests when it's available now
<dobey> gatox: but need to make sure the tests aren't broken on those platforms under python2
<dobey> gatox: and i'm not sure if the way i changed the run-tests.bat for windows is correct to run the setup.py build test clean
<ralsina> python3 u1 for mac/win is a post ROFLing Rhino release thing
<dobey> you might need to install setuptools/testtools though if they aren't already there
<dobey> and i guess we will need to update the buildout to include them if they aren't being included already
<gatox> dobey, yep.... i need to install that
<mmcc> dobey or gatox, trivial merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-1024518/+merge/114924
<gatox> mmcc, looking after dobey 's
<dobey> mmcc: +1
<mmcc> thx
<gatox> dobey, i have 3 failures on windows for your branch
<gatox> dobey, should i change it to need fixing?
<dobey> gatox: i guess so :P
<gatox> mmcc, +1 and globally approve
<gatox> dobey, i'll copy the trace there
<gatox> dobey, there: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/python3/+merge/114713
<alecu> kindertime!
<dobey> gatox: ah, thanks. i wonder if these are broken in trunk already too :)
<gatox> alecu, have fun playing with the other kids! :P
<dobey> gatox: those tests should be fixed on windows now in r14
<gatox> dobey, ack.... checking
<gatox> dobey everything is fine on windows, but i'm trying to run the tests on mac and it seems that is trying to use distutils instead of testtools.... so i'm taking a look at that
<dobey> instead of setuptools?
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> when it does: python setup.py build test....... it can't recognize "test" command
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> sounds like you're missing setuptools
<dobey> gatox: is it running system python instead of buildout python? or did you install setuptools into the wrong place?
<gatox> i've setuptools installed in the system, and i was trying to run the tests with the system python....... should i use the buildout one?
<dobey> i don't know. i presume you should use the buildout one
<dobey> but i have to run right now
<dobey> brb
<gatox> dobey, yes, using the python from the buildout works, approving branch
<ralsina> I think I just coughed a small piece of lung
<gatox> :S
 * ralsina calls the cat to perform a quick field analysis
<ralsina> I better go lay down for a couple of days. Mail me if you need me.
<ralsina> no, not lung. \o/
<gatox> ralsina, roger that! get better!
<ralsina> See you all on monday!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<mmcc> bye ralsina, feel better
<alecu> that sounds disgusting! get well, boss!
<gatox> and EOD for me!! see you on monday people....
 * gatox goes to play with QML
<mmcc> oh gatox, did I miss you? you had a really minor needs-fixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/use-dirspec-get-cmdline/+merge/114720 that I've fixed…
<mmcc> ah, nevermind - enjoy your weekend :)
<gatox> mmcc, do you need it right now?? or can i do it later today or tomorrow morning?
<mmcc> gatox, do it on monday, have a great weekend!
<gatox> mmcc, ok then! see you
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> need another review
<dobey> mmcc: want to do a review? :)
<mmcc> dobey, you bet your ass I do
<mmcc> I mean, yes
<dobey> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/python3/+merge/114713
<mmcc> dobey, +1. and do you have time to revisit your needs-info on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/use-dirspec-get-program-path/+merge/114690 ? I agreed and did a little constant cleanup.
<mmcc> but I could use a second opinion on something I noticed while doing that. in ubuntu_sso/__init__.py, we add '.exe' to two of the four exe names we might launch... I'm not sure why it's only those two, and I think the changes I've made might now result in .exe.exe in those cases
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> I'm going to try to build the exe on windows and test it...
<mmcc> is briancurtin still around? I'm wondering how to get debug logging set and where to look for logs when I run the packaged thing on windows
<dobey> mmcc: i guess that probably needs to be removed, and the '.exe' needs to be added in the get_bin_cmd() wrapper?
<mmcc> dobey, it's there in the wrapper already
<mmcc> er, it's in dirspec I mean
<dobey> mmcc: ah, then i'd remove it from the __init__.py there
<dobey> it also looks weird and out of place in that location anyway
<mmcc> _get_exe_path_frozen_win32 does it now
<dobey> ah right
<dobey> yeah, remove that from sso then
<mmcc> wow so much rain this week. poor grass thinks it can start growing again
<dobey> yeah, i need to cut my weeds
<dobey> and i need to go now
<dobey> mmcc: remove that + '.exe' bit from sso, and i'll re-review later
<dobey> have a good weekend :)
<briancurtin> mmcc: to get debug logging you set U1_DEBUG=True as an environment variable. at least for syncdaemon you need to additionally run it with the --debug flag
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll get the log path
<briancurtin> mmcc: C:\Users\brian\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\ubuntuone\log is where my logs end up
<mmcc> thanks briancurtin
<mmcc> looks like I need to install intltool? briancurtin is that supposed to be in the buildout , or do I install it somewhere else/
<mmcc> ?
<briancurtin> mmcc: you don't need that. i guess at some point we should remove whatever causes that error message to come up. ive never had it
<mmcc> briancurtin: so you just ignore it and continue?
<briancurtin> yep
<mmcc> (sorry, stepped away for a minute to rescue a lawn ornament from the deluge. that's right, a metal rooster)
<briancurtin> i forget where it even comes up, but yeah, not needed
<mmcc> it tries to run intltool-update as part of setup.py prepare
<briancurtin> ah yes
<mmcc> unless you're talking about the rooster, which is for real absolutely needed.
<mmcc> hrm, seems like it died in py2exe - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090611 - I say seems because the error text is "The operation completed successfully" ?!
<briancurtin> ah crap. i have no idea why that happens...i lost a lot of time to that, and i still dont get it. what i had to do was remove py2exe from the buildout setup, install py2exe for the system python in C:\Python27, then it worked
<briancurtin> that didn't used to happen, and i have no explaination for why it started happening
<mmcc> ok, I'll go do that. thanks. should I add a note about this to the wiki page, or somewhere else?
<mmcc> also, should I get the latest from the website or install the same version as the egg in the buildout?
<mmcc> nevermind, same version
<briancurtin> mmcc: maybe add a note, but i'd like to actually figure it out at some point, before anyone else has to setup another environment
<briancurtin> mmcc: there's also a patch you need to apply to py2exe if you're going to be building the binaries and potentially the installers. well, there's no patch, but i can tell you what exactly to change
<mmcc> ok, shoot
<briancurtin> in C:\Python27\Lib\site-packages\py2exe\boot_common.py
<briancurtin> inside that sys.frozen block starting at ~line 45, remove whatever that big class is near the top and just make it look like this https://pastebin.canonical.com/70082/
<mmcc> ok, will do.
<briancurtin> sys.stderr should be set to a Blackhole, which renders whatever that other class is irrelevant
<mmcc> briancurtin: if you're still around, I've got built .exe's but should I be able to just run them from dist? I'm getting an importerror for pkg_resources trying to run control-panel
<briancurtin> yeah you should just be able to run from dist. what's the exact ImportError you're getting?
<mmcc> no module named pkg_resources
<mmcc> I'm just running ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe with no args
<briancurtin> hmm, that's a part of distribute
<briancurtin> >>> pkg_resources
<briancurtin> <module 'pkg_resources' from 'c:\Python27\lib\site-packages\distribute-0.6.25-py2.7.egg\pkg_resources.pyc'>
<briancurtin> when you just open a python prompt and do the same, do you have pkg_resources, and if so where?
<mmcc> briancurtin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090675
<mmcc> ah, shoot, I have to run for dinner - if that makes sense, let me know and I'll give another try later. have a great weekend!
<briancurtin> mmcc: maybe try installing distribute for your site-wide python, then remove the egg path from bin/python-script.py so it uses the system one, then regenerate the binaries
<briancurtin> i think its a similar thing to the py2exe problem
<briancurtin> have a good weekend man
#ubuntuone 2012-07-14
<briancurtin> i'm heading out. i have a bit to make up from today that i'll catch tomorrow morning
<mmcc> productive night hack - built windows exe, verified a bug there, and tracked down why syncdaemon isn't starting in packaged darwin. filed bug 1024623, going to sleep
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1024623 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "packaged mac app can not find syncdaemon.conf and other data files" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024623
#ubuntuone 2012-07-15
<hadi__> hey there ! how to add /usr/local/go/bin to My $PATH?
<eee4444> hi can someone help me get my dwl 650 wireless card working?
#ubuntuone 2013-07-08
<tbarat> is there anybody?
<tbarat> I have a dev question
<tbarat> how can I start the syncdeamon?
<JamesTait> Oyez! Oyez! Good morning all and happy Town Crier Day! :-D
<karni> Who can tell tbarat where we had something documented about sending files from a web form to someone's U1 account?
<karni> Or was that Stuart's L. blog?
<davmor2> karni: aq did a few blog posts about u1 so it could of been there
<karni> davmor2: tnx
<karni> tbarat: you could find something on this blog regarding uploading files via web form http://www.kryogenix.org/code/
<karni> tbarat: I can't find it now. If not there, maybe check out Google+ of Stuart Langridge
<kirkland> howdy!  could someone help enable 2FA on my U1 account?
<davmor2> kirkland: sorry how do you mean?
<beuno> davmor2, he's coming back to Canonical  \o/
<beuno> kirkland, have you hopped on the internal IRC network yet?
<kirkland> beuno: not yet
<davmor2> kirkland: YAY!!!!!!!!!!
<kirkland> davmor2: ;-)
<kirkland> beuno: I'm logged into the u1 web page, editing my account, but I don't see a tab for "Authentication Devices", as per the instructions
<davmor2> kirkland: is it not just devices listed on the main page
<kirkland> davmor2: what are you calling "main page"?  url?
<davmor2> kirkland: https://login.ubuntu.com/
<davmor2> kirkland: http://ubuntuone.com/5LU2dHsZGENuRUlWyxzC28 top left Authentication Devices
<davmor2> kirkland: there may need to be a switch flicked possibly
<kirkland> davmor2: yeah, that's what I'm saying -- that tab doesn't exist for me
<beuno> kirkland, let me poke around the admin for a minute
<kirkland> beuno: it seems like I've hit something like this once or twice before with U1
<kirkland> beuno: I think maybe it's because I had a very early account, before U1 was production?
<beuno> kirkland, I think you've now hit all the possible edge cases there may be, but should be easy to solve
<beuno> kirkland, how about now?
<troyready> Anyone know where Ubuntu One settings are stored? I'm trying to script some preference changes (specifically looking to disable notifications, but possibly other changes as well), but I can't figure out if it's in dconf, gconf, .config, etc?
<troyready> (just posted this in #ubuntu as well -- sorry for spamming; I realized afterward that it might make more sense here)
<beuno> dobey or alecu would know, troyready
<dobey> troyready: they are stored in a ini-style file. the file is ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf and gets created when you change any settings away from the defaults
<troyready> Ah, perfect, thanks!
<troyready> Feeling very *doh!* -- should have realized that the folder was just empty because I hadn't changed any settings yet
<dobey> troyready: also, ubutnuone-syncdaemon has a dbus interface for changing config options. so you could just call it instead
<troyready> Ah, very cool, thanks!
#ubuntuone 2013-07-09
 * test817 test
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Sugar Cookie Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-10
<vgregorio> Hi! I'm having some memory consumption leaks with ubuntuone-syncdaemon and I need some help fixing it. Does anyone knows about this issues?
<vgregorio> The problem goes like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/568453
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 568453 in Ubuntu One Client stable-1-2 "[lucid] Ubuntuone-syncdaemon using enormous amounts of ram" [High,Triaged]
<vgregorio> I already signed this bug as I'm facing it too
<vgregorio> \quit
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Don't Step On A Bee Day! :-D
<Saviq> hey, the u1 client in saucy crashes with "IPCError" in the "show details" window
<Saviq> filing a bug with more info now
<Saviq> actually it's bug #1198480
<ubot5> bug 1198480 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Saucy) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with AssertionError in expand_user()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198480
<Saviq> has publishing files been disabled for some reason, though? there's no "publish" links I can find on the website
<Saviq> folder sharing seems to be gone, too?
<dobey> Saviq: the new configglue depending on python-configparser broke things. we're working on getting it fixed. the web site still has the publish feature, you have to click the "More" link for the file you want to publish, to see it.
<Saviq> dobey, yeah, that's the thing - it's not there
<Saviq> dobey, not for files nor folders
<Saviq> dobey, and it's not only on my account
 * Saviq checks again
<Saviq> dobey, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/Ubuntu%20One%20:%20My%20Storage.png
<dobey> huh
<dobey> indeed
<Saviq> dobey, I'd share it with you on U1
<dobey> sounds like a bug
<Saviq> but...
<dobey> beuno: ^^
<beuno> uhm
<dobey> i can't even see the url for a shared file
<beuno> sounds like you have an unverified email address, maybe
<dobey> i'm pretty sure i don't :)
<dobey> beuno: it's broken for me. it was definitely there before, and isn't now
<beuno> JamesTait, you're not around, are you?
<beuno> yeap, missing for me too
<JamesTait> I am.
<beuno> JamesTait, you'll regret it soon  :)
<beuno> JamesTait, seems we've lost publishing links again
<JamesTait> Same here.  Though let me log out and back in to make sure my permissions are up to date.
<JamesTait> No change.
<JamesTait> Well, clearly something *has* changed, because this was working and now it's not.
<beuno> nessita, have we deployed SSO as well?
<beuno> if so, we have prod deploy of both today
<JamesTait> beuno, how recently has this stopped working, do we know?
<beuno> JamesTait, we don't, but I expect it to have been with today's rollout a few hours ago
<JamesTait> OK, let's try and work out the details, like what changed between the previously-deployed revision and the current one.
<nessita> beuno, only SSO staging
<nessita> for now
<beuno> nessita, that's fine then, ignore all this
<nessita> SSO prod will be deployed as soon as I give the green light
<nessita> beuno, why?
<beuno> nessita, we're having a problem in U1 related to unverified emails, but if SSO hasn't been deployed, that's not a factor
<JamesTait> beuno, fwiw, also broken on edge, but working in staging.
<beuno> ah
<beuno> so that may point to configs
<nessita> beuno, ack, read backlog, for what is worth I don't get links either
<nessita> beuno, also, as per the revnos being deployed in SSO, this rollout has nothing related to oauth and account verification
<beuno> nessita, cool, ignore then
<nessita> beuno, well, half-ignore: this could be something we deployed in the rollout before today but just hit U1 with its fresh deploy?
<nessita> in any case, yes, I think debug should start on U1 end
<beuno> Saviq, if you log out and back in
<beuno> should be fixed
<Saviq> beuno, indeed
<Saviq> thanks, should've tried that
<beuno> Saviq, no no, we fixed the bug
<beuno> that's why it worked  :)
<beuno> thanks for reporting it
<Saviq> beuno, ah! ;)
<|XiFy|> Hi. Some body here who could help me with a ubuntu installation?
#ubuntuone 2013-07-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy World Population Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Cow Appreciation Day! (With a shout out to Embrace Your Geekness Day tomorrow) :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: every day is cow appreciation day in india! :)
<JamesTait> dobey, true!
<dobey> also here. where i appreciate them often, using my teeth!
#ubuntuone 2014-07-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Chocolate Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy SCUD Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Sugar Cookie Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Don’t Step On A Bee Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Population Day! :-D
